# Θέματα Σχέσεων, Επικοινωνίας και Σεξουαλικότητας > Σχέσεις και Επικοινωνία >  32 και μόνος, γιατί;

## agnostosgnostos

Καλημέρα, είμαι 32 και δεν έχω κάνει ποτέ τίποτα ερωτικό με γυναίκα. Δεν έχω καθόλου υψηλά στάνταρ. Πάντα ήμουν κοινωνικός και δεν είχα πρόβλημα στη προσέγγιση, αλλά πάντα μου έριχναν άκυρο, συνήθως με την αιτιολογία πως δεν νιώθουν ερωτική έλξη για εμένα. Ποτέ δεν μου έχει δείξει κάποια κοπέλα ερωτικό ενδιαφέρον ούτε έχει ανταποκριθεί στο φλερτ μου. Φροντίζω την εμφάνιση μου όσο μπορώ και έχω πολλές παρέες και ενδιαφέροντα. Όμως τόσα χρόνια ερωτικής μοναξιάς έχουν αρχίσει να με επηρεάζουν. Νιώθω ανικανοποίητος, σεξουαλικά και συναισθηματικά. Πρόσφατα πήγα σε ψυχολόγο μήπως βοηθήσει αλλά μου είπε ότι δεν έχω κάτι και πως είναι φυσιολογικό ένας σεξουαλικά καταπιεσμένος άνθρωπος να νιώθει άσχημα όταν δεν εκτονώνεται κάπου. Τι συμβαίνει, γιατί γίνεται αυτό; Σε όσους φίλους και φίλες έχει τύχει να μιλήσω για αυτό δεν έχουν κάποια εξήγηση.

----------


## pavlosla

αντι να πηγαινεις σε ψυχολογο πηγαινε σε κανα στουντιακη ποιο καλα θα νοιωσεις.......

----------


## Poet

Ρε μην λέτε βλακείες στον άνθρωπο! Κι εγώ ποτέ δεν έχω πάει σε στούντιο κλπ Μόνο με τις κοπέλες μου έχω κάνει σεξ!
Φιλαράκο, κι εγώ το ίδιο θέμα είχα με εσένα για πολλά χρόνια και σε καταλαβαίνω! Αλλά η δική σου στάση είναι πολύ διαφορετική από τη δική μου, και δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω το γιατί δεν σε βλέπουν ερωτικά. Για παράδειγμα εγώ δεν ήμουν κοινωνικός, ούτε και ήξερα να φλερτάρω, οπότε ήταν αναμενόμενο να στερηθώ τη γυναικεία συντροφιά. Για εσένα δεν ξέρω τι να πω! Και τον εαυτό σου λες ότι φροντίζεις και κάνεις τις κινήσεις που πρέπει να κάνεις. ίσως ο τρόπος που προσεγγίζεις γυναίκες να είναι λάθος, ίσως το βλέμμα σου εκείνη τη στιγμή να μην έχει την απαιτούμενη αυτοπεποίθηση! Δεν ξέρω πραγματικά τι να σε συμβουλέψω!

----------


## agnostosgnostos

Το στουντιάκι δεν θα καλύψει συναισθηματική ανάγκη, απλά θα νιώσω χειρότερα αφού θα πληρώσω κιόλας για ψυχρό ανιαρό σεξ με μία άγνωστη.

----------


## Lemur

Να μην απογοητευεσαι. Συνέχισε να "την πέφτεις". Μάζευε χυλόπιτες, να μην σε νοιάζει. Ο άντρας τρώει χυλόπιτες, αυτό είναι νόμος.

Επίσης θα σε συμβουλευα να αρχίσεις να διαβάζεις κανένα βιβλίο. Οποιοδήποτε. Θα ανοίξει το μυαλό σου και θα εκφραζεσαι καλύτερα. Ξεκινά με βιβλία διαφορετικά των κύριων σπουδών σου. 

Εστάλη από Nexus 7 στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## agnostosgnostos

Ανέκαθεν διάβαζα βιβλία, είναι και το αντικείμενο των σπουδών μου και της δουλειάς μου τέτοιο. Ένα από τα δύο βασικά κοπλιμέντα που μου κάνουν συνέχεια είναι το πως φαίνεται η μόρφωση μου από τον τρόπο που μιλάω.

----------


## makis1984

Δεν ειναι κακο να ζητησεις απο φιλους και φιλες σου να σου γνωρισουν καποια κοπελα που να " ψαχνεται".Επισης πρεπει να ανοιξεις τον κυκλο σου.Ασχολησου με ομαδικες δραστηριοτητες ,χομπυ, που συχναζουν γυναικες.π.χ. χορο. Δεν εχει σημασια αν δεν σου αρεσει ο χορος,ο σκοπος σου ειναι αλλος...Οποια νεα γνωριμια κανεις,προσπαθησε να εισαι χαλαρος και αστειος. Δεν θα σε γουσταρει καμια αν ανοιγεις συζητησεις υψηλου μορφωτικου επιπεδου που θα κανουν τον αλλο να νιωθει αβολα. Δυστυχως τα (υπερβολικα) καλα παιιδια δεν ειναι της μοδας.. Δεν λεω να γινεις χυδαιος ή κωλοπαιδο αλλα η πολλη ευγενεια και πληθυντικος ευγενειας αστα στην ακρη. Οσον αφορα στην εμφανιση,δεν χρειαζεται να δινεις υπερβολικη σημασια.Χαλαρο ντυσιμο δειχνει και χαλαρο ανθρωπο. Δεν ειναι κακο παντως να "πας" με καποια κοπελα επι πληρωμη.Ξερω οτι θα νιωσεις αδειος μετα αλλα σκεψου οτι θα εχεις την πρωτη σου σωματικη επαφη,μπορει να ανοιξεις και σαν χαρακτηρας μετα,μπορει και να γλυκαθεις στο κατω κατω.Θα ελεγα και αλλα αλλά φοβαμαι μην ξεφυγω απτους κανονες του φορουμ( που δεν τους εχω διαβασει)

----------


## savatage

> Καλημέρα, είμαι 32 και δεν έχω κάνει ποτέ τίποτα ερωτικό με γυναίκα. Δεν έχω καθόλου υψηλά στάνταρ.


Οταν λες δεν εχεις υψηλα στανταρ τι εννοεις? 
Απο την εφηβεια σου δηλαδη ως τα 32 δεν εχεις φιλησει, χαιδεψει κλπ γυναικα? Μονο ραντεβου και απορριψη?

----------


## agnostosgnostos

Έχω γνωρίσει κοπέλες που ψάχνονταν μέσω γνωστών, απλά δεν άρεσα σε καμία. Έχω ήδη πολλές παρέες και συχνά γνωρίζω καινούργια άτομα λόγω δουλειάς και αθλητικών δραστηριοτήτων που κάνω. Παλιότερα ήμουν και δάσκαλος χορού σε χορευτική ομάδα. Πιστεύω αν ήμουν βαρετός ή έκανα τους άλλους να νιώθουν άβολα δεν θα με έκανε παρέα τόσος κόσμος.

----------


## savatage

Οταν λες δεν εχεις υψηλα στανταρντς, τι εννοεις? Δηλαδη τι ειδους γυναικες σε απορριπτουν?

----------


## agnostosgnostos

Το μόνο που κοιτάω εμφανισιακά είναι να μην έχει πολλά κιλά παραπάνω η παρακάτω από το φυσιολογικό και υγιές. Δεν έχω φιλήσει ούτε χαιδέψει ποτέ γυναίκα εκτός και αν μετράει κάποτε που είχα βοηθήσει σε ερασιτεχνική ταινία μίας φίλης μου και ήταν μέσα στον ρόλο.

----------


## savatage

Οποτε δεν εχεις προχωρησει να παρεις πρωτοβουλιες, δεν ειναι οτι παιρνεις πρωτοβουλιες και τρως σπρωξιμο, χαστουκι, βρισιμο κλπ, ε?

----------


## Έρις

Διαβάζοντας την κουβέντα βλέπω, ότι έχεις ενδιαφέροντα και γενικά είσαι δραστήριος και κοινωνικός. Όντως εάν ήσουν βαρετός και μονόχνωτος δεν θα είχες τόσες παρέες.... Όμως μου ήρθε μια αναλαμπή... μήπως φταίνε τα χαμηλά στανταρ κι αυτό με κάποιο τρόπο το προβάλεις στις γυναίκες που θέλεις να προσεγγίσεις;

----------


## 85Eon

Φίλε @agnostosgnostos παρόμοια (κλινική) περίπτωση και εγω! Ακριβώς 32 και 3μηνών, δεν έχω συνάψει ποτέ μέχρι τώρα ερωτική σχέση με γυναίκα για τον ίδιο ακριβώς λόγο με σένα: είμαι αόρατος για τις γυναίκες!
Μια παροιμία όμως λέει, για όλους υπάρχει μια θέση στον ήλιο. Ίσως η ζωή να μας δοκιμάζει πιο σκληρά γιατί ίσως να μας προορίζει για πιο μεγάλα πράγματα και μας θέλει πιο σκληρούς. Πιστεύω ότι δεν υπάρχει αποτυχία. Κάθε αποτυχία είναι ένα ακόμα βήμα προς την επιτυχία, κάθε αποτυχία είναι και ένας βαθμός εμπειρίας παραπάνω.

Φίλε, καλή τύχη σου εύχομαι και να μην το βάζουμε κάτω και χαλάμε τον εαυτό μας για τις άσπλαχνες γυναίκες. 
Ένας σωστός και δυνατός άντρας είναι ο ίδιος η πηγη της δύναμης του και της ευτυχίας του.

ΥΓ. Αν θελήσεις να μου στείλεις π.μ. να αλληλοπαρηγορηθούμε μην διστάσεις..

----------


## makis1984

σου εστειλα αιτημα φιλιας αν θες να πουμε καποια πραματα με π.μ.

----------


## agnostosgnostos

Χαστούκι και βρίσιμο δεν έχω φάει ποτέ. Συνήθως όταν πήγαινα να φιλήσω κάποια απλά απομακρύνονταν ή με έσπρωχνε μαλακά ή έστω μου έλεγε πως παρεξήγησα και πως δεν με βλέπει έτσι κλπ. Πρωτοβουλίες παίρνω και γενικά την "έπεφτα" πάντα σε κοπέλες που ψάχνονταν, απλά δεν υπήρξε ποτέ θετική ανταπόκριση. Δεν καταλαβαίνω πως το να έχω χαμηλά στάνταρ περί εμφάνισης γίνεται να λειτουργεί αρνητικά.

----------


## savatage

Καμμια φορα αντρες που εχουν πολυ ξεκαθαρα μειονεκτηματα* και "καιγονται" να κανουν σχεση, μπορει να την πεφτουν σε γυναικες που τις θεωρουν ασχημουλες γιατι τις θεωρουν ευκολο στοχο, χωρις ομως να ελκονται απο αυτες. Και αυτο σε μια εξυπνη γυναικα ειναι αισθητο, το αντιλαμβανεται και μαλιστα το ερμηνευει πολυ ασχημα. Οτι δηλαδη αυτος της την πεφτει επειδη ειναι πχ ασχημος και απελπισμενος και οχι επειδη πραγματικα ενδιαφερεται για αυτην σαν προσωπικοτητα. Υπαρχουν σημαδια που δειχνουν οτι το πεσιμο γινεται κι ας τη θεωρει κατωτερη ας πουμε. Οποτε εκει πεφτει χυλοπιτα.

*ξεκαθαρα εννοω ειτε στην εικονα ειτε σε ομιλια, φωνη, τροπο στο περπατημα, στην ομιλια, στο ντυσιμο και αλλα πολλα που κανουν μπαμ

----------


## Έρις

> Χαστούκι και βρίσιμο δεν έχω φάει ποτέ. Συνήθως όταν πήγαινα να φιλήσω κάποια απλά απομακρύνονταν ή με έσπρωχνε μαλακά ή έστω μου έλεγε πως παρεξήγησα και πως δεν με βλέπει έτσι κλπ. Πρωτοβουλίες παίρνω και γενικά την "έπεφτα" πάντα σε κοπέλες που ψάχνονταν, απλά δεν υπήρξε ποτέ θετική ανταπόκριση. Δεν καταλαβαίνω πως το να έχω χαμηλά στάνταρ περί εμφάνισης γίνεται να λειτουργεί αρνητικά.


Δεν θέλω να χρησιμοποιήσω την έκφραση "κίνηση απελπισίας".... διότι δεν μου αρέσει καθόλου.... Εν μέρει εννοώ αυτό που έχει αναφέρει η savatage κι εν μέρει ίσως το ότι "ψάχνεσαι" να είναι τόσο προφανές που μειώνει τις πιθανότητες να προχωρήσει η κατάσταση.

----------


## agnostosgnostos

Δεν προσεγγίζω γυναίκες που τις θεωρώ άσχημες. Θεωρώ άσχημες μόνο τις παχύσαρκες ή τις πάρα πολύ αδύνατες, οπότε όλες οι υπόλοιπες γυναίκες με ελκύουν εμφανισιακά. Δεν έχω ρίξει τεχνητά τα γούστα μου λόγω απελπισίας ή κάτι παρόμοιο.

----------


## agnostosgnostos

Γιατί το ότι ψάχνομαι να απωθεί; Την ίδια συμπεριφορά παρατηρώ σε φίλους/φίλες και γνωστούς/γνωστές, αλλά δεν τους εμποδίζει στις σχέσεις, ίσα ίσα το αντίθετο. Έχει μια απόσταση η απελπισία από την επιθυμία πιστεύω....

----------


## savatage

Οκ ισως εχεις καποιο(ή και περισσοτερα) φανερο ελαττωμα που το "λεβελ" γυναικων στο οποιο απευθυνεσαι να το εχει στη "no way list"

Πχ για σενα ειναι απαγορευτικο ελαττωμα η παχυσαρκια, για αλλους/ες ειναι άλλα χαρακτηριστικα. Η λιστα με τα στερεοτυπα δεν τελειωνει, στραβα δοντια με κενά, πεταχτα αυτια, φαλακρα, κοντος, ψηλος και αχαρος, ψευδος, τραυλος, μεγαλη μυτη, αλοιθωρος, λεπτη φωνη, θηλυπρεπης και απειρα απειρα άλλα, η λιστα δεν τελειωνει.
Απο κει και περα ειναι τα προβληματα χαρακτηρα που μπορει να φανερωνονται σε ενα ραντεβου, αλλος ειναι μιζερος, τεμπελης, επικριτικος, χαχας, υπεροπτης, ψωροπερηφανος, δειλος, φοβιτσιαρης, εξαρτημενος, ναρκισσος, ωραιοπαθης και τοσα αλλα.

----------


## savatage

> Γιατί το ότι ψάχνομαι να απωθεί; Την ίδια συμπεριφορά παρατηρώ σε φίλους/φίλες και γνωστούς/γνωστές, αλλά δεν τους εμποδίζει στις σχέσεις, ίσα ίσα το αντίθετο. Έχει μια απόσταση η απελπισία από την επιθυμία πιστεύω....


Οχι, το να ψαχνεται κανεις δεν ειναι απωθητικο προς γυναικες που ΕΠΙΣΗΣ ψαχνονται παρα μονο οταν δε γουσταρουν με τιποτα τον αλλον.

----------


## Έρις

> Γιατί το ότι ψάχνομαι να απωθεί; Την ίδια συμπεριφορά παρατηρώ σε φίλους/φίλες και γνωστούς/γνωστές, αλλά δεν τους εμποδίζει στις σχέσεις, ίσα ίσα το αντίθετο. Έχει μια απόσταση η απελπισία από την επιθυμία πιστεύω....


Προφανώς η απελπισία έχει απόσταση από την επιθυμία.... Οι άνθρωποι που σε γνωρίζουν τι άποψη έχουν γι αυτό;

----------


## agnostosgnostos

Πως θα ξέρω αν έχω κάποιο φανερό ελάττωμα; Κανείς και καμία δεν μου έχουν κάνει νύξη για το παραμικρό σχετικό.

----------


## agnostosgnostos

Οι φίλοι και φίλες που έχει τύχει να συζητήσουμε για αυτό μου έχουν πει πως δεν κάνω κάτι λάθος, απλά η γοητεία είναι κάτι που ή το έχεις ή δεν το έχεις. Οι κοπέλες που με απορρίπτουν πάντως λένε πάνω κάτω πάντα το ίδιο, δηλαδή πως από την πρώτη στιγμή που με είδαν απλά δεν με θεώρησαν καθόλου ελκυστικό, παρά μόνο τους άρεσε ο χαρακτήρας μου.

----------


## savatage

Δεν ειναι ωραιο ουτε και σωστο να πληγωνει κανεις εναν αλλον ανθρωπο τριβοντας του στη μουρη καποιο ελαττωμα του.
Ισως αυτο που απωθει ερωτικα τις γυναικες και δεν μπορεις να το εντοπισεις να ειναι κατι που δε φανταζεσαι ή που στο λενε απεξω απεξω αλλα δεν το αντιλαμβανεσαι. Δεν ξερω, πραγματικα, τι να πουμε και μεις πισω απο μια οθονη?
Νεος ανθρωπος εισαι ομως και αφου αρχισες και ψυχοθεραπεια εχεις μπει σε εναν δρομο να βρεις τι σου φταιει. Και μια χαρα θα τα πας.

----------


## agnostosgnostos

Makis1984 δεν έχω λάβει κάτι, η αλήθεια είναι δεν γνωρίζω πως λειτουργεί το φόρουμ ακριβώς.

----------


## agnostosgnostos

Δεν κάνω ψυχοθεραπεία ο ψυχολόγος είπε πως δεν χρειάζεται. Πάντως αρκετές κοπέλες στο παρελθόν, φίλες και μη, έχουν υπονοήσει πως το πρόβλημα είναι στοιχεία της εμφάνισης μου που δεν μπορώ να αλλάξω και να το θέλω.

----------


## savatage

Λιγο περιεργο και υποπτο που ο ψυχολογος σε "ξεφορτωθηκε" πατ κιουτ. Αφου προκετιαι κυριως για εμφανισιακα ελαττωματα θα σε βοηθησει ΙΣΩΣ το να απευθυνεσαι σε γυναικες που δε νοιαζονται τοσο για τα εμφανισιακα στερεοτυπα και δινουν ευκαιριες να γνωρισουν το μυαλο και την ψυχη ενος ανθρωπου.
Αν και, για να ειμαι ειλικρινης, το οτι εσυ ο ιδιος διεπεσαι απο εμφανισιακα στερεοτυπα δε θα βοηθησει ιδιαιτερα να σε εκτιμησει μια εξυπνη γυναικα που η ιδια δεν εχει τετοια στερεοτυπα.

----------


## agnostosgnostos

Εχω σπουδάσει και ψυχολογία στο παρελθόν, ίσως και για αυτό ο ψυχολόγος είδε πως δεν μπορεί να προσφέρει κάτι παραπάνω που να μην ξέρω ήδη. Δεν έχω γνωρίσει ποτέ γυναίκα που να μην κοιτάει έστω και λίγο την εμφάνιση σε πρώτο στάδιο. Βασικά δεν έχω γνωρίσει άνθρωπο που να μην κοιτάει την εμφάνιση στις ερωτικές σχέσεις. Το ξαναλέω πως δεν κοιτάω εξωτερική εμφάνιση πέραν του βάρους, το οποίο άλλωστε είναι θέμα υγείας κιόλας.

----------


## savatage

Δεν εχει σημασια αν σπουδασες και αυτο στο παρελθον. Οι ιδιοι οι ψυχολογοι θεωρουν επιβεβλημενο να κανουν και οι ιδιοι συνεδριες για τον εαυτο τους και μιας και δε φαινεσαι ανθρωπος που δεν εχει αναγκη την αυτοαναλυση, μου κανει εντυπωση που σε εδιωξε, σαν κατι να ηθελε να αποφυγει.
Δεν μπορεις να ξερεις τι κοιτανε οι γυναικες, αφου βλεπεις εξω ενα σωρο ασχημους να εχουν γυναικες, αρα οι γυναικες μπορουν και να μην κοιτανε την εξωτερικη εμφανιση. Αν ομως οι ασχημοι κοιτανε την εμφανιση, ενω οι ιδιοι δεν την κατεχουν, θα τα βρουν σκουρα. Μονο οταν καποια στοιχεια χαρακτηρα και συμπεριφορας υπερκαλυπτουν την εξωτερικη ασχημια ειναι που προσπερνιεται αυτο.
Υποθετικα εντελως μιλαμε, οι ανθρωπινες σχεσεις εχουν χιλιαδες παραμετρους. Τωρα εμεις μιλαμε για την επιφανεια στην αρχη.

----------


## black angel

ποιο πιστευεις ότι είναι το πρόβλημα στην εμφανιση σου? από τον λογο σου φαινεσε συγκροτημενο ατομο.

η αληθεια είναι ότι όπως λεει και ο λαος.. κάθε πραγμα στο καιρο του! μιας και δεν ''επαιξες'' σε πιο νεαρη ηλικια σιγα σιγα ολο και δυσκολευει το πραγμα. μια γυναικα θεωρει τον 32 σχετικα εμπειρο σε σχεσεις και στον ερωτικο τομεα οποτε και να συναψεις σχεση μην περιμενεις και πολλα από αυτην.

Το μονο που μπορω να δωσω σαν συμβουλη κοντα στα 40 πλεον, είναι μην διστάζεις συνεχεισε την προσπαθεια γινε λιγο πιο τολμηρος στο μπλα μπλα ξερω εγω ισως και λιγο πιο πονηρος.

το target group σου να υποθεσω είναι από 25 και ανω υπαρχουν πολλες γυναικες σε αυτην την ηλικια που είναι σχετικα απειρες ακομα οποτε να μαθετε μαζι πραγματα.

----------


## makis1984

Συμφωνω με black angel απλα δεν ηθελα να το πω εξαρχης για να μην σε αγχωσω και αλλο. 
Και εγω νεος ειμαι στο φορουμ ,πατησα αιτημα φιλιας πανω στο notifications. δεν ξερω ομως τι πρεπει να κανεις

----------


## agnostosgnostos

Αυτό για τους ψυχολόγους δεν το γνώριζα παρόλο που έχω μία φίλη ψυχολόγο. Ο ψυχολόγος πάντως μετά από δύο συνεδρίες μου είπε περίπου το αντίθετο, δηλαδή πως φαίνεται ότι ξέρω τον εαυτό μου αρκετά καλά και πως δεν μου χρειάζεται η ψυχοθεραπεία. Δεν έχω δει ποτέ άσχημο άντρα με γυναίκα εκτός από ένα φίλο που δουλεύαμε μαζί κάποτε σε club, αλλά αυτός έχει πολλά λεφτά και έχει και τον ανάλογο τύπο κοπέλας που κοιτάει αυτό. Οσους στερεοτυπικά άσχημους άντρες ξέρω, είναι στην ίδια θέση με έμενα, ένας από αυτούς μου πρότεινε και τον συγκεκριμένο ψυχολόγο στον οποίο πήγα. Το τι κοιτάνε οι γυναίκες το γνωρίζω μόνο μέσα από τις φίλες μου και τις γνωστές μου, οι οποίες κοιτάνε την εμφάνιση σε μεγάλο βαθμό, σύμφωνα με τα λεγόμενα τους και και κρίνοντας από τις επιλογές τους σε συντρόφους.

----------


## savatage

Πραγματικα πολυ περιεργο αυτο που σου ειπε ο ψυχολογος. Για να εισαι εδω και να ρωτας "Γιατι ειμαι μονος?" σημαινει οτι δεν μπορεις να αναγνωρισεις και να εντοπισεις σημαντικα κομματια του εαυτου σου, αν αυτο δεν ειναι δουλεια ψυχολογου, τοτε τι ειναι?

Εχω δει παρα πολλους ασχημους αντρες να εχουν γυναικες. Πραγματικα παρα πολλους.

----------


## black angel

αγνωστε.. εχω μια ιδεα αν τολμήσεις βεβαια να την κανεις.

ειπες ότι εχεις φιλες και ότι ησουν και δάσκαλος χορου. δοκιμασε να πας με μια φιλη σου για χορο και στην ψυχρα πες της ότι ακομα δεν εχεις κανει ερωτα και θελεις να ξεκινήσεις και θελεις μαζι της.. χωρις δεσμεύσεις χωρις τιποτα. 50 50 οι πιθανότητες ισως να γελασει, ισως να σου πει να κοψεις τις μ.... αλλα πολύ πιθανον και να την ιντριγκαρεις.

----------


## makis1984

και να χασει τη φιλη του .Δεν συμφωνω

----------


## black angel

> και να χασει τη φιλη του .Δεν συμφωνω


αν την χασει σαν φιλη από κατι τετοιο δεν ηταν ποτε φιλη του. να πει όχι κατανοητο 

ας μας πουν και οι γυναικες του φορουμ τι θα καναν αν καποιος καλος φιλος τις ελεγε κατι τετοιο.

----------


## savatage

OK. Eγω παντως δε θα εκανα σεξ σαν χαρη σε κανεναν φιλο μου. Αλλωστε για να τον εχω για φιλο μου θα σημαινε οτι δεν τον βλεπω καθολου ερωτικα.

----------


## agnostosgnostos

Από νεαρή ηλικία είχα παρέες και την έπεφτα σε κορίτσια, δεν είναι πως δεν προσπάθησα. Και το μπλα μπλα το έχω γενικά μιας και βοηθάει στην δουλεία μου. Την εμφάνιση μου την προσέχω όσο μπορώ και συχνά μου κάνουν κοπλιμέντα για το σώμα μου, είμαι πολύ γυμνασμένος. Είναι όμως πράματα που δεν μπορώ να επηρεάσω που έχουν αναφέρει γυναίκες στο παρελθόν. όπως την τριχοφυία μου, το ύψος μου, το χρώμα των μαλλιών, του δέρματος μου και τα χαρακτηριστικά του προσώπου μου. Να τονίσω πως δεν είναι δικές μου σκέψεις και ανησυχίες αυτά, ξέρω πως δεν μπορώ να τα αλλάξω έτσι κι αλλιώς οπότε δεν κάθομαι να σκάω χωρίς λόγο.

----------


## savatage

Την τριχοφυια και το χρωμα μαλλιων σαφως και μπορεις να τα αλλαξεις, τα χαρακτηριστικά και το υψος οχι. Το χρωμα δερματος δεν ειναι προβλημα, οποια το ειπε αυτο ειναι τουβλο, οι μισες γυναικες κοιτανε ανοιχτοχρωμους και οι αλλες μισες σκουροχρωμους, γουστα ειναι αυτα, δεν ειναι θεμα κοινου μαζικου στερεοτυπου.

----------


## black angel

αγνωστε από οσα ανεφερες το μονο ισως που δεν γουσταρουν οι γυναικες είναι η τριχοφυια. ενας ξάδελφος μου ειχε το ιδιο θεμα γαματο παιδι σε όλα του αλλα πρόβλημα με την τριχοφυια.

ε λοιπον δεν είναι ντροπη κανε λειζερ βγαζε τες. το αν εισαι κοντος δεν είναι πρόβλημα ουτε και αν εισαι μελαμψος η κατασπρος

----------


## agnostosgnostos

Δυστυχώς έχω κάνει τέτοια βλακεία σε μία φίλη μου όταν ήμουν νέος, είχα παρεξηγήσει την υπερβολική της φιλικότητα ως κάτι παραπάνω. Αρνήθηκε λέγοντας μου πως αν της άρεσα θα είχε γίνει ήδη κάτι από καιρό, ήμαστε ακόμα φίλοι μετά από χρόνια ευτυχώς. Ο ψυχολόγος μου είπε πως δεν μπορώ να αλλάξω το πως με βλέπουν οι άλλοι, μόνο πως βλέπω εγώ τους άλλους και τον εαυτό μου και πως έχω ήδη υγιή εικόνα για τον εαυτό μου.

----------


## savatage

Καλα οτι ναναι ο ψυχολογος. Τελοσπαντων, τα χρηματα που θα του εδινες δωστα για λεηζερ σε δερματολογο και δε θα χασεις.

----------


## agnostosgnostos

Ολες οι κοπέλες που ξέρω έχουν προτίμηση σε ψηλούς μελαχρινούς με μούσια, επίσης όλοι οι φίλοι μου που έχουν επιτυχία με τις γυναίκες έχουν κάτι από αυτά τα τρία. Εγώ πάλι είμαι 1.75 κάτασπρος και με μειωμένη τριχοφυία σε σημείο που να μην μπορώ να βγάλω γένια.

----------


## Poet

Εγώ είμαι 1.63 και είχα γυναίκα δίπλα μου που ήταν 1.71! Μην κολλάς σε βλακείες!

----------


## savatage

> Ολες οι κοπέλες που ξέρω έχουν προτίμηση σε ψηλούς μελαχρινούς με μούσια, επίσης όλοι οι φίλοι μου που έχουν επιτυχία με τις γυναίκες έχουν κάτι από αυτά τα τρία. Εγώ πάλι είμαι 1.75 κάτασπρος και με μειωμένη τριχοφυία σε σημείο που να μην μπορώ να βγάλω γένια.


Εχεις και ασπρα μαλλια? Αλμπινισμο?

----------


## agnostosgnostos

Όχι δεν είμαι αλμπίνο, καστανή ίσια τρίχα έχω.

----------


## savatage

Ελπιζω να μην εισαι ο "προσωπικες διαφορες" με τους 6-7 λογαριασμους και μας τρολαρεις γιατι και το username σου εκει παραπεμπει.. παντως αν εισαι, εισαι ΠΑΡΑ πολυ καλος σε αυτο. Αν παλι δεν εισαι, απλα αγνοησε το.

Τελοσπαντων αφου το προβλημα σου ειναι τα χαρακτηριστικα του προσωπου σου και αυτο δεν αλλαζει, ριξε ολο το βαρος σε ο,τι εισαι καλος, χορο, εργασια, γνωσεις, ενδιαφεροντα, πιασε εναν τομεα και γινε παρα πολυ καλος σε αυτον για να εισαι ενδιαφερον και γοητευτικος και να μην σκαλωνουν τοσο στο ασχημο προσωπο.

----------


## black angel

το υψος σου είναι μια χαρα. αρα ισως σου λειπει αυτό που λενε αρρενωποτητα. δοκιμασε σε κανα ινστιτουτο αισθητικης να σου προτινουν τιποτα. Θυμαμαι όταν εκανα κατι δουλειες σε ένα ινσιτουτο αισθητικης τιγκα στους ανδρες μεσα, ειπαμε δεν είναι ντροπη.

μια βελτιωση στην εμφανιση και λιγο πιο τολμηρος και πονηρος στις επαφες σου και θα εισαι μια χαρα.

----------


## agnostosgnostos

Αρρενωπότητα μου ΄χουν πει ότι μου λείπει λόγω έλλειψης τριχοφυίας και σχήματος προσώπου και σώματος γενικά. Αισθητικό έχω μία φίλη και έχω ζητήσει συμβουλές, μου έχει πει πως δεν υπάρχει κάτι να βελτιώσω, δεν έχω περίσσιες τρίχες να μου βγάλει, ούτε ακμή, το δέρμα μου είναι τόσο καθαρό που φαίνονται τα αιμοφόρα αγγεία από μέσα σε κάποια σημεία. Οσο για το να βελτιωθώ στην δουλειά μου δεν μπορώ να κάνω κάτι παραπάνω, έχω ήδη πολύ καλές απολάβές και κύρος στον κλάδο μου. Πάντως δεν νομίζω πως οι γνώσεις και οι ικανότητες επηρεάζουν την γοητεία, αν ήταν έτσι θα ήμουν περιζήτητος και όσοι φίλοι μου είναι άνεργοι και άπραγοι θα ήταν μόνοι τους.

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

εμενα οι αποψεις μου ειναι λιγο μυστηριες σε αυτο το θεμα αν αξιζει το σεξ η οχι...

στο σεξ πρεπει να παραχωρεις πραγματα στην αλλη και αυτη σε σενα για να πετυχει και αυτο ειναι λιγο κουραστικο με το καιρο πρεπει να χεις πολυ ορεξη συνεχεια 

εχει μεγαλυτερη σημασια για μενα να εχεις ενα ανθρωπο να τον ακουμπας πχ και αυτος να ηρεμει

αλλιως αν θες να μιλησεις για σεξ υπαρχουν και μπορντελα δε το βρισκω αυτο κατι το σοβαρο αν σε ενδιαφερει μονο αυτο

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

> Ελπιζω να μην εισαι ο "προσωπικες διαφορες" με τους 6-7 λογαριασμους και μας τρολαρεις γιατι και το username σου εκει παραπεμπει.. παντως αν εισαι, εισαι ΠΑΡΑ πολυ καλος σε αυτο. Αν παλι δεν εισαι, απλα αγνοησε το.
> 
> Τελοσπαντων αφου το προβλημα σου ειναι τα χαρακτηριστικα του προσωπου σου και αυτο δεν αλλαζει, ριξε ολο το βαρος σε ο,τι εισαι καλος, χορο, εργασια, γνωσεις, ενδιαφεροντα, πιασε εναν τομεα και γινε παρα πολυ καλος σε αυτον για να εισαι ενδιαφερον και γοητευτικος και να μην σκαλωνουν τοσο στο ασχημο προσωπο.


αν ειναι να αρχισεις τα παζαρια με μονο οφελος το σεξ με καπια που επεσε η μπιλια σε αυτη οσο σου βγηκε η πιστη με το να αποδειξεις τα ενδιαφεροντα που εισαι πολυ καλος θα δεις οτι τελικα δε αξιζει να ταλαιπορεισαι για ενα θεμα που ειναι οπου κατσει ο τροχος της τυχης 

αν σε ενδιαεφερε το σεξ πραγματικα σιγουρα θα ειχες κανει καιρο πριν ολα αυτα ειναι ενδειξεις οτι αυτο δε σε ενδιαφερει.

----------


## agnostosgnostos

Τα έχω κάνει όλα αυτά εδώ και καιρό και δεν έχει κάνει καμία διαφορά, απλά γίνομαι πιο συμπαθής, όχι πιο γοητευτικός.

----------


## GeorgeGr1

Εχεις καταληξει εσυ οτι δε σε θελουν οτι κι αν κανεις, οποτε δε θα σε θελουν οτι κι αν κανεις.

----------


## deletedmember412018

δεν εχει τοσο σημασια το πως δειχνεις οσο το τι κανεις. εδω βεβαια μπορει να σου πουν διαφορα για την εμφανιση, τη κοινωνικοτητα σου κλπ. αλλα η αληθεια ειναι οτι αν στο κυκλο σου δεν υπαρχει καποια διαθεσιμη, στην οποια θα δειξεις κι εσυ ενδιαφερον, δε προκειται να βρεις κατι ποτε.

----------


## Mara.Z

> Αρρενωπότητα μου ΄χουν πει ότι μου λείπει λόγω έλλειψης τριχοφυίας και σχήματος προσώπου και σώματος γενικά. Αισθητικό έχω μία φίλη και έχω ζητήσει συμβουλές, μου έχει πει πως δεν υπάρχει κάτι να βελτιώσω, δεν έχω περίσσιες τρίχες να μου βγάλει, ούτε ακμή, το δέρμα μου είναι τόσο καθαρό που φαίνονται τα αιμοφόρα αγγεία από μέσα σε κάποια σημεία.


Μπορεις να κανεις σολαριουμ να μαυρισεις λιγο, να παρεις λιγο χρωμα. 
Και απο αρρενωποτητα, κανε βαρη για παραπανω ογκο!
Πηγαινε για μπασκετ ή ποδοσφαιρο να δεις και τους πιο αρρενωπους πως ειναι, τι κανουν κλπ και μιμησου τους, οσο μπορεις.


Eπισης να κανω μια παρατηρηση.... ΜΟυ κανει εντυπωση που λες οτι ο ψυχολογος σου ειπε οτι δεν υπαρχει τιποτα να κανεις. Η αισθητικος σου ειπε οτι δεν υπαρχει τιποτα να βελτιωσεις. Εισαι φουλ δραστηριος μεχρι και δασκαλος παλιοτερα σε χορευτικη ομαδα. Επαγγελματικα εισαι στο ζενιθ. 
Μας παρουσιαζεις μια κατασταση οπου εισαι στο peak σου σε ολους τους τομεις, αλλα στο θεμα <<σεξ-ερωτας-γυναικα>> εισαι στο απολυτο τιποτα...
Βιωνεις δυο ακρα δηλαδη. Κινεισαι στα 2 ακραια ορια. Αυτο απο μονο του χτυπαει καμπανακι...
Θελεις να μας πεις πως ησουν στο οικογενειακο σου περιβαλλον? σχολειο? φιλες ειχες? με κοριτσια μιλουσες? εκανες χαβαλε?
(ειμαι σιγουρη οτι θα πεις οτι ολα ηταν τελεια, ησουν πολυ καλος κοινωνικα αλλα στο θεμα σεξ αορατος...)... Για περιγραψε μας μια προσεγγιση που εχεις κανει σε κοπελα, οσο πιο αληθινα μπορεις και οχι μεροληπτικα υπερ σου...να δουμε που κομπλαρεις...

----------


## agnostosgnostos

Αν πίστευα πως δεν έχω ελπίδα δεν θα το πάλευα ακόμα. Κάνω ηλιοθεραπεία σε συνδυασμό με το κολύμπι, απλά δεν μαυρίζω εύκολα επίσης παίζω και μπάσκετ με φίλους από την παλιά αθλητική μου ομάδα συχνά. Από όγκο είμαι στα όρια του φυσιολογικού, πιο πέρα θέλω αναβολικά και τέτοια χαζά. Οι φίλοι μου που χαρακτηρίζονται αρρενωποί από τις γυναίκες έχουν συνήθως ύψος, αυξημένη τριχοφυία και είναι μελαμψοί, στοιχεία που δεν μπορώ να μιμηθώ. Το οικογενειακό μου περιβάλλον ήταν φυσιολογικό και πάντα είχα παρέες, να φανταστείτε έχω ακόμα τους φίλους και τις φίλες μου από το σχολείο. Διαθέσιμες κοπέλες είχα στους κύκλους μου, απλά με απέρριπταν όταν τους έδειχνα ερωτικό ενδιαφέρον. Παρόλα αυτά προσέγγιζα και άγνωστες και έχω κάνει πολλές γνωριμίες έτσι, απλά και αυτές στη καλύτερη περίπτωση κατέληγαν στο φιλικό.

----------


## agnostosgnostos

Την τελευταία φορά που την έπεσα σε κοπέλα ήταν πριν δύο εβδομάδες. Είναι γνωστή μιας φίλης μου και γνωριστήκαμε σε κοινή παρέα, με κοιτούσε συνέχεια και χαμογελούσε. Η φίλη μου μου είπε μετά πως ψάχνεται γιατί είναι μόνη της καιρό. Την επόμενη φορά που την είδα της πρότεινα να βγούμε οι δύο μας μόνο και αρνήθηκε. Η φίλη μου αργότερα βγήκε μαζί της και ενώ έλεγαν τα δικά τους, την ρώτησε αν ψήνεται κάτι με έμενα και αυτήν. Αυτή της είπε πως εγώ της ζήτησα να βγούμε αλλά αυτή αρνήθηκε για να μην δώσει λάθος εντυπώσεις γιατί ενώ της άρεσε πολύ ο τρόπος που της μιλούσα, το πως συμπεριφερόμουν και πως με βρήκε πολύ ενδιαφέρον άτομο (για αυτό με κοιτούσε και χαμογελούσε συνέχεια), δεν της φάνηκα καθόλου ελκυστικός, σε σημείο που να μην μπορεί να με δει ερωτικά καθόλου. Με την συγκεκριμένη κοπέλα έχω επαφή ακόμα αλλά μόνο σε φιλικό επίπεδο. Εχουν τύχει αρκετά παρόμοια περιστατικά στο παρελθόν, γιαυτό και σας λέω αυτήν την ιστορία ως ενδεικτικό παράδειγμα.

----------


## Remedy

απο οσα περιγραφεις, εγω συμπεραινω οτι μαλλον βγαζεις καποιου ειδους "παιδικοτητα", παρα οτι εχεις καποιο εμφανισιακο προβλημα.
λιγο η ελλειψη εμπειριων, λιγο ισως κατι στο προσωπο, κατι στην προσεγγιση σου, καπως ετσι.
δεν νομιζω να υπαρχει κατι αλλο απο το να συνεχισεις τις γνωριμιες και τις προσπαθειες.
δοκιμασες ποτε με συνεσταλμενες κοπελεες?
ισως οι πιο ανετες να προτιμουν πιο πεπειραμενους τυπους.

----------


## elisabet

Μου φαίνεται πολύ παράξενη η περίπτωση σου! Πώς γίνεται να έχεις παρέες, να είσαι κοινωνικός, να έχεις την αυτοπεποίθηση να την πέφτεις σε κοπέλες και καμία τόσα χρόνια να μην έτυχε να της αρέσεις; Ενώ τους είσαι και συμπαθής!!!

Συγγνώμη που θα το πω, απλά εδώ δεν έχουμε εικόνα παρά μόνο τα όσα λες, επειδή μίλησες για αρρενωπότητα, μήπως υπάρχουν χαρακτηριστικά πάνω σου που σε κάνουν να δείχνεις θηλυπρεπής; ΓΙατί υπάρχουν άντρες μου έχουν τέτοια χαρακτηριστικά χωρίς να είναι γκει και αυτό το καταλαβαίνω πως μπορεί να είναι μεγάλο πρόβλημα στις ερωτικές σχέσεις.

Επίσης μου κάνει πολύ εντύπωση αυτό που λες για τον ψυχολόγο!!! Δεν μπορώ να φανταστώ ψυχολόγο στον οποίο να απευθύνεται ένας άνθρωπος για να δει τι δεν πάει καλά μαζί του και έχει μείνει τόσο πίσω σε αυτό το κομμάτι της ζωής του, κι εκείνος να του λέει οτι είσαι μια χαρά, δεν χρειάζεσαι ψυχοθεραπεία! Δεν εννοώ οτι έχεις κάποιους είδους διαταραχή, αλλά προφανώς δεν γνωρίζεις τι φταίει και δεν έχεις ερωτική ζωή και αυτό είναι δουλειά του ψυχολόγου να σε βοηθήσει να το βρεις.

----------


## Macgyver

Θυμησου τον Ωναση , κοντος , ασχημος , αλλα διεθετε μια πληθωρικη προσωπικοτητα , και μια αυτοπεποιθηση , και γι αυτο εκανε θραυση , οχι για τα λεφτα του , η Καλλας αυτοκτονησε απο ερωτα για τον Ωναση .....αλλα η εμφανιση στον αντρα , και αλλο η προσωπικη γοητεια ..........

----------


## agnostosgnostos

Η κοπέλα στην από πάνω ιστορία είναι αρκετά συνεσταλμένη όπως και οι περισσότερες που έχω προσεγγίσει στο παρελθόν. Να σημειωθεί πως στην δουλειά με την οποία ασχολούμαι καθώς με με άλλες στο παρελθόν παίζει μεγάλο ρόλο να φαίνεσαι ώριμος και πεπειραμένος γενικά στα πάντα αλλιώς δεν επιβιώνεις για πολύ, οπότε πιστεύω πως δεν βγάζω παιδικότητα. Πάντως οι περισσότερες γυναίκες που δεν είναι στον πολύ στενό μου κύκλο και δεν με ξέρουν πολύ προσωπικά υποθέτουν πως είμαι έμπειρος στον ερωτικό τομέα, τουλάχιστον αυτήν την εντύπωση έχω εισπράξει μέχρι τώρα από τυχόν σχόλια στο παρελθόν.

----------


## agnostosgnostos

Ο ψυχολόγος μου είπε πως δεν είναι στις δυνατότητες του να μου φτιάξει την ερωτική μου ζωή και πως αυτό δεν είναι καθαρά εσωτερικό θέμα γιατί δεν εξαρτάται από εμένα μόνο αλλά και από τις γυναίκες, και πως αφού εγώ έχω καλή αυτοεκτίμηση δεν μπορεί να κάνει κάτι παραπάνω. Οσο για φράγκα που λες Macgyver έχω αλλά δεν θέλω να αγοράσω αγάπη θέλω να την κερδίσω. Για τα χαρακτηριστικά μου έχω γράψει και πιο πριν πως δεν βγάζω σχεδόν καθόλου τρίχες και είμαι μετρίου αναστήματος με στενούς ώμους, λεπτό πρόσωπο και πολύ άσπρο δέρμα που δεν μαυρίζει σχεδόν καθόλου.

----------


## Mara.Z

> Την τελευταία φορά που την έπεσα σε κοπέλα ήταν πριν δύο εβδομάδες. Είναι γνωστή μιας φίλης μου και γνωριστήκαμε σε κοινή παρέα, με κοιτούσε συνέχεια και χαμογελούσε. Η φίλη μου μου είπε μετά πως ψάχνεται γιατί είναι μόνη της καιρό. Την επόμενη φορά που την είδα της πρότεινα να βγούμε οι δύο μας μόνο και αρνήθηκε. Η φίλη μου αργότερα βγήκε μαζί της και ενώ έλεγαν τα δικά τους, την ρώτησε αν ψήνεται κάτι με έμενα και αυτήν. Αυτή της είπε πως εγώ της ζήτησα να βγούμε αλλά αυτή αρνήθηκε για να μην δώσει λάθος εντυπώσεις γιατί ενώ της άρεσε πολύ ο τρόπος που της μιλούσα, το πως συμπεριφερόμουν και πως με βρήκε πολύ ενδιαφέρον άτομο (για αυτό με κοιτούσε και χαμογελούσε συνέχεια), δεν της φάνηκα καθόλου ελκυστικός, σε σημείο που να μην μπορεί να με δει ερωτικά καθόλου. Με την συγκεκριμένη κοπέλα έχω επαφή ακόμα αλλά μόνο σε φιλικό επίπεδο. Εχουν τύχει αρκετά παρόμοια περιστατικά στο παρελθόν, γιαυτό και σας λέω αυτήν την ιστορία ως ενδεικτικό παράδειγμα.



για μια ακομα φορα επαναλαμβανεις το ιδιο μοτιβο...
ό,τι κανεις νομιζεις οτι ειναι το πλεον σωστο, και η αντιδραση ειναι η πιο ακυρη που μπορει να υπαρξει....

Δεν σου κανω επιθεση, απλως επισημαινω ό,τι με ενοχλει....
Οταν λες και 32 και μονος, προφανως κι εσυ βλεπεις οτι κατι δεν παει καλα...
Μηπως εισαι θηλυπρεπης, οπως ειπε ενα μελος πιο πανω ?

----------


## elisabet

> Ο ψυχολόγος μου είπε πως δεν είναι στις δυνατότητες του να μου φτιάξει την ερωτική μου ζωή και πως αυτό δεν είναι καθαρά εσωτερικό θέμα γιατί δεν εξαρτάται από εμένα μόνο αλλά και από τις γυναίκες, και πως αφού εγώ έχω καλή αυτοεκτίμηση δεν μπορεί να κάνει κάτι παραπάνω. Οσο για φράγκα που λες Macgyver έχω αλλά δεν θέλω να αγοράσω αγάπη θέλω να την κερδίσω. Για τα χαρακτηριστικά μου έχω γράψει και πιο πριν πως δεν βγάζω σχεδόν καθόλου τρίχες και είμαι μετρίου αναστήματος με στενούς ώμους, λεπτό πρόσωπο και πολύ άσπρο δέρμα που δεν μαυρίζει σχεδόν καθόλου.


Βρε συ και πάλι συγγνώμη αλλά δυσκολεύομαι πολύ να πιστέψω πως ένας άνθρωπος στα 32 του που δεν έχει καν φιλήσει γυναίκα, δεν τον έχει αγγίξει τρυφερά γυναίκα, δεν του έχει πει μια γλυκιά κουβέντα....αυτός διατηρεί την αυτοπεποίθηση του και δεν έχει πέσει σε μαύρη μαυρίλα! Μπραβο σου αν το έχεις καταφέρει, δεν σε αμφισβητώ, αλλά φαίνεται πολύ παράξενο!!!
Λογικό θα ήταν αν δεν σε ενδιέφεραν οι ερωτικές σχέσεις, αλλά προφανώς για να είσαι εδώ, σε ενδιαφέρουν!

Είμαι κοντά στην ηλικία σου, δεν μπορώ να διανοηθώ καν πώς θα ήμουν αν δεν είχα αρέσει ποτέ σε κανέναν άντρα, αν δεν είχα ξυπνήσει κανενός το ερωτικό ενδιαφέρον. Φαντάζομαι οτι η αυτοπεποίθηση μου σαν γυναίκα θα είχε πέσει στα τάρταρα, θα μου είχαν δημιουργηθεί φοβίες, πιθανόν κόμπλεξ όση αποδοχή κι αν έπαιρνα στον φιλικό ή στον επαγγελματικό τομέα. Είναι διαφορετικά πράγματα αυτά, δεν μπορούν να καλύψουν το κενό που δημιουργείται από την έλλειψη ερωτικής ζωής σε έναν υγιή ενήλικα! Πώς είναι δυνατόν εσύ να λες πως είσαι μια χαρά με αυτό; Και να το βεβαιώνει κι ο ψυχολόγος με μόλις 2 συνεδρίες;
Κι άστο το προσωπικό σου θέμα, στον ψυχολόγο δεν πάει κανείς μόνο άμα έχει πρόβλημα, μπορεί να πάει για να τον βοηθήσει να ανακαλύψει τον εαυτό του. Κι αυτό είναι μια διαδικασία που δεν τελειώνει ποτέ σε κανέναν άνθρωπο. Εσένα δηλαδή τι σου είπε; Οτι έχεις φτάσει στον υπέρτατο βαθμό αυτογνωσίας και δεν σου χρειάζεται τίποτε άλλο;

Δεν στα λέω επιθετικά όλα αυτά, απλά ο ψυχολόγος που πήγες μου φαίνεται μούφα. Ή υπάρχει και κάτι άλλο που δεν έχεις συνδυάσει και δεν το λες.

----------


## elisabet

Και να συμπληρώσω πως αν πάει κανείς στον ψυχολόγο και πει πως δεν έχει κανένα πρόβλημα και νιώθει υπέροχα με τον εαυτό του και πως απλά ένας τομέας της ζωής του δεν πάει όπως θα ήθελε αλλά έχει δοκιμάσει τα πάντα για αυτό και δεν αλλάζει....ε κι ο ψυχολόγος θα του πει "τότε τι ήρθες να κάνεις σε μένα;"

Δεν λέω πως ανήκεις σε αυτή την κατηγορία αλλά επειδή από γνωστή μου έχω ακούσει ακριβώς αυτό, πήγε στον ψυχολόγο αλλά τα παρουσίασε όλα ωραία και καλά και επίσης την έδιωξε και της είπε πως δεν μπορεί να την βοηθήσει σε κάτι, σκέψου λίγο ποιο ακριβώς ήταν το ζητούμενο σου από τον ψυχολόγο που πήγες.

----------


## Mara.Z

Προσθετω...

πως γινεται απο τη μια να μας λες οτι στερεισαι εμφανισιακα αρρενωποτητας και απο την αλλη οτι ολες οι κοπελες στον κυκλο σου σε θεωρουν εμπειρο στα σεξουαλικα??
φασκεις και αντιφασκεις....

----------


## delmem-190819a

Από τη στιγμή που μας λες ότι η επιστήμη (ψυχολόγος και λοιπά στοιχεία που μας αναλύεις) σηκώνει τα χέρια ψηλά, τι περιμένεις από ένα forum υποστήριξης;

----------


## makis1984

> Προσθετω...
> 
> πως γινεται απο τη μια να μας λες οτι στερεισαι εμφανισιακα αρρενωποτητας και απο την αλλη οτι ολες οι κοπελες στον κυκλο σου σε θεωρουν εμπειρο στα σεξουαλικα??
> φασκεις και αντιφασκεις....



Μπορει να τον θεωρουν εμπειρο με ατομα του του ιδίου φυλου. Δεν θελω να φανω αγενης προς τον agnosto αλλα αυτο θεωρω οτι παιζει.

----------


## makis1984

Εγω τρελαινομαι με τους φιλους του. Αυτοι που τον ζουν,δεν μπορουν να του πουν ποιο ειναι το προβλημα ή να κανουν κατι τελοσπαντων; Τζαμπα συνεχιζουμε αυτη τη συζητηση ,γιατι πρωτον δεν εχουμε εικονα του παιδιου,δευτερον εξαντλησαμε ολες τις πιθανες αιτιες και τριτον δεν υπαρχει προφανες προβλημα,εννοωντας οτι ειναι σωματικα,ψυχικα ,πνευματικα υγιης ο φιλος μας

----------


## iwannaaa

Mηπως εισαι η φαινεσαι πολυ τελειος και φοβουνται την κριτικη σε διαφορα? Δεν εννοω τελειος στην εμφανιση αλλα μηπως οτι τα κανεις ολα σωστα και κομπλαρουν? Λεω εγω τωρα...μια αποψη.εχει συμβει κι αυτο

Εστάλη από SM-J510FN στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## pink floyd

Μου κανει εντυπωση να εισαι μεσα σε ολα και να μην εχει τυχει εστω μια φορα να πας με γυναικα!εγω δεν πιστευω οτι για ολο αυτο φταει η εμφανιση σου,κατι στην συμπεριφορα σου παιζει να τις απωθει,κ γνωριζω προσωπικα τετοια περιπτωση!

----------


## savatage

> Εγω τρελαινομαι με τους φιλους του. Αυτοι που τον ζουν,δεν μπορουν να του πουν ποιο ειναι το προβλημα ή να κανουν κατι τελοσπαντων;


Εγραψε οτι του ειπαν οτι ειναι εμφανισιακο το προβλημα.

----------


## nikos2

εγω νομιζω οτι εαν υπηρχε ενα τσατ για να γινεται γρηγορη συνομιλια με αλλα μελη, αυτα θα μπορουσαν να βρουνε ευκολα τι σε δυσκολευει
εαν δηλαδη ηταν αμεση η επικοινωνια. θα εκανες λαθη που οι αλλοι θα τα εβλεπαν ευκολα

----------


## agnostosgnostos

Φυσικά και με επηρεάζει αρνητικά στην ψυχολογία το πρόβλημα, ειδικά τον τελευταίο καιρό, γιαυτό και πήγα σε ψυχολόγο, απλά ανέκαθεν γνώριζα πως αν αφήσω την αυτοπεποίθηση μου να πέσει θα χειροτερέψει το πρόβλημα έτσι κι αλλιώς, γιατί η απελπισία είναι απωθητική. Στον ψυχολόγο πήγα και του είπα πως η απουσίας ερωτικής ζωής με στεναχωρεί όλο και περισσότερο όσο περνούν τα χρόνια και αυτός μετά από δύο μόλις συνεδρίες μου είπε πως δεν έχω κάποιο πρόβλημα αυτοεκτίμησης που να προβάλω άθελα μου προς τα έξω και να αυτοσαμποτάρομαι, στην επόμενη συνεδρία ασχοληθήκαμε με το πως να αποδεχτώ το πιθανό ενδεχόμενο του να μείνω για πάντα μόνος μου και να μην με πειράζει. Στο σημείο αυτό του δήλωσα πως δεν είμαι διατεθειμένος να τα παρατήσω από τώρα και να δεχθώ ένα τέτοιο ενδεχόμενο και μου είπε πως τότε δεν μπορεί να βοηθήσει με κάποιον άλλο τρόπο. Θηλυπρεπής είμαι στην εμφάνιση όχι στην συμπεριφορά, μάλλον επειδή οι γυναίκες με βλέπουν με τόσες παρέες, τόσο δραστήριο όλη την ώρα πιστεύουν πως είναι αδύνατον να μην έχω εμπειρίες σε τέτοια ηλικία. Είναι περίπου το ίδιο σκεπτικό με ότι έχει γραφτεί παραπάνω στο πως βλέπετε "άσχημους" να έχουν σχέσεις και το πόσο απίθανο φαίνεται σε πολλούς εδώ η κατάσταση μου.

----------


## savatage

> Είναι περίπου το ίδιο σκεπτικό με ότι έχει γραφτεί παραπάνω στο πως βλέπετε "άσχημους" να έχουν σχέσεις και το πόσο απίθανο φαίνεται σε πολλούς εδώ η κατάσταση μου.


Ειναι ομως περιεργο οτι εσυ δεν το βλεπεις αυτο. Πιστευεις οτι ολοι οι ασχημοι δεν εχουν γυναικες και ειναι σαν εσενα και οτι ολες οι γυναικες ειναι με μουσατους. Πολυ περιεργο για ανθρωπο τοσο κοινωνικο, με παρεες που βγαινει και βλεπει τι συμβαινει εξω.
Για τον ψυχολογο μην τα ξαναπω, ηθελε να σε ξεφορτωθει για καποιο λογο.

----------


## Mara.Z

Πως να γινεις διεκδικητικος δεν σου ειπε?
Πως να βελτιωσεις τις κοινωνικες σου δεξιοτητες?
Πως να αγαπησεις την εικονα σου?

Τοσο τελειος εισαι πια που ακομη και ο ψυχολογος δεν βρισκει εδαφος να δουλεψει με σενα?...
Και αφου το προβλημα σου θεωρεις οτι ειναι η εμφανιση, γιατι δεν κανεις βαρη να αποκτησεις ογκο και μυς?

----------


## agnostosgnostos

Λέω αυτό που βλέπω γύρω μου μια ζωή. Εγώ δεν έχω δει κανέναν άσχημο με γυναίκα που να μην είχε λεφτά. Η αλήθεια είναι πως έχω δει άνδρες που οι φίλες μου να αποκαλούν άσχημους, αλλά έμενα μου φαίνονται μία χαρά, όπως φαντάζομαι και στις κοπέλες τους. Γενικά βλέπω πως οι γυναίκες έχουν υψηλά στάνταρ περί εμφάνισης, και πολλές φορές θεωρούν άνδρες που είναι μέτριοι εμφανισιακά άσχημους. Εχω επίσης δει πολλές φορές γυναίκες να απορρίπτουν άνδρες με χαρακτηριστικά εμφάνισης ίδια με τα δικά μου, αντίθετα όλοι οι άνδρες που ξέρω με επιτυχίες έχουν χαρακτηριστικά που εγώ δεν έχω.

----------


## agnostosgnostos

Το ανέφερα πιο πάνω πως κάνω αθλήματα και είμαι αρκετά μυώδης, σε σημείο που να μην μπορώ να αναπτυχθώ άλλο χωρίς αναβολικά. Διεκδικητικός και ποιο κοινωνικός πόσο να γίνω πια; Τον εαυτό μου τον αγαπάω αλλιώς δεν θα ήμουν εδώ που είμαι. Μου κάνει εντύπωση πάντως πως οι περισσότεροι θεωρείτε πως η αυτοπεποίθηση παίζει τόσο μεγάλο ρόλο σε αυτό το θέμα. Εχω φίλους που ενώ τυχαίνει να έχουν οικονομικά και ψυχολογικά προβλήματα, έχουν μεγάλη επιτυχία στις γυναίκες, ενώ άλλους που ενώ είναι καλά σε αυτούς τους τομείς, έχουν ελάχιστη πέραση στο άλλο φύλο.

----------


## Mara.Z

> Το ανέφερα πιο πάνω πως κάνω αθλήματα και είμαι αρκετά μυώδης, σε σημείο που να μην μπορώ να αναπτυχθώ άλλο χωρίς αναβολικά.


θα με ζουρλανεις....
πως γινεται να εισαι μυωδης οσο δεν παει αλλο, 
και απο την αλλη να εισαι θηλυπρεπης εμφανισιακα????
θηλυπρεπης ειναι ο λεπτεπιλεπτος, οχι ο ματσο....

----------


## agnostosgnostos

Εχω αναφέρει πιο πάνω πως είμαι πολύ χλωμός με λεπτό πρόσωπο χωρίς πολύ τριχοφυία. Είμαι 1.75 έχω στενούς ώμους και φαρδιά μέση, είναι θέμα σκελετού, όσους μύες και αν έχω δεν φαίνεται εκτός και αν κυκλοφορώ γυμνός συνέχεια. Να φανταστείς μικροδείχνω τόσο που στα 27 μου στον στρατό με πέρναγαν για 18, ενώ ήμουν ειδικοδυναμίτης και ως συνέπεια ο μεγαλύτερος από όλους τους φαντάρους(ο μέσος όρος ηλικίας λοκατζήδων είναι τα 20 γιατί πάνε όλοι οι νέοι και στρατόκαυλοι εκεί επειδή πιστεύουν πως θα γίνουν "άνδρες" έτσι)

----------


## Natalia_sups

Για φιλο σε συμπαθουν οι γυναικες σωστα;
Εχεις φιλικες σχεσεις με γυναικες μας λες αλλα δεν σε βλεπουν ερωτικα...
Μηπως ειναι θεμα προσεγγισης; Οτι το παιζεις για πολυ φιλος και οταν κανεις κινηση ξενερωνουν επειδη νιωθουν τη φιλια σου σαν την μονη στρατηγικη που εχεις για να τις προσεγγισεις αργοτερα ερωτικα; 
Καλο ειναι να δειχνεις ευγενικα και ομορφα μεν, αλλα απο νωρις δε, το ερωτικο σου ενδιαφερον, να αισθανονται οτι ενας αντρας ενδιαφερεται για αυτες ως γυναικες. Αμα το ξεκινας πολυ μαλακα και φιλικα και "πως σε καταλαβαινω" και "ας κανουμε τα μαλλια μας πλεξουδες" και ξαφνικα τους τα ριχνεις μπορει να το ερμηνευουν ως ανασφαλεια στη καλυτερη και δολο μαζι με ανασφαλεια στη χειροτερη και να βγαζει κατι το κριπι αυτο...
Παιζει τετοιο σεναριο; Αμα εισαι φιλικος ποσο σιγουρος εισαι οτι δεν το κανεις επειδη αισθανεσαι ανεπαρκης στον ρολο σου ως αντρας; Εχεις δοκιμασει να δειξεις το ερωτικο σου ενδιαφερον απο νωρις; Και αν ναι θεωρεις πως απεπνεε απελπισια η οχι; 
Μονο εκει παει το μυαλο μου απο οσα λες. 
Οταν λες για φαρδια μεση εννοεις λεκανη; Αυτο με στενους ωμους μαζι ναι θα σε εκανε ιιισως να φαινεσαι θηλυπρεπης. Αλλα εχω δει αντρες να το εχουν και να μην φαινεται ετσι. 
Ενας πρωην μου το ειχε λιγο αυτο αλλα ακομα το παλευω οταν περναω απο πορτες λολ. 
Επισης οι ωμοι ανοιγουν λενε με τη κολυμβηση. Γιατι δεν δοκιμαζεις κολυμβητηριο;

----------


## agnostosgnostos

Είμαι ξεκάθαρος για τις προθέσεις μου από την αρχή όταν προσεγγίζω κοπέλες, απλά πολλές αφού με απορρίψουν επιζητούν την παρέα/φιλία μου για τον ένα η για τον άλλο λόγο, δεν τις προσεγγίζω φιλικά εξαρχής. Και εγώ συμφωνώ πως είναι πολύ δειλός τρόπος το να το παίζεις φίλος και μετά να δείχνεις τις προθέσεις σου. Ναι, όταν λέω μέση εννοώ λεκάνη. Είμαι χειμερινός κολυμβητής εδώ και χρόνια, οι ώμοι δεν ανοίγουν με το κολύμπι ούτε και με οποιαδήποτε άλλη άσκηση, απλά οι μύες στην περιοχή μεγαλώνουν κάπως και δίνουν αυτήν την ψευδαίσθηση σε όσους έχουν ήδη την κατάλληλη σωματοδομή, είναι καθαρά θέμα σκελετού.

----------


## Mara.Z

στο τελος-τελος θα σου ζητησουμε να βαλεις φωτο σου χωρις κεφαλι....

----------


## savatage

> Είμαι χειμερινός κολυμβητής εδώ και χρόνια,


I saw that coming!
Ok Οποτε ο,τι κι αν πουμε θα πεις οτι δεν εχεις προβλημα με αυτο και οτι ηδη το κανεις!
"Γνωστε αγνωστε" αν οπως ειπες οι μονοι ασχημοι που εχουν γυναικες ειναι οι λεφταδες, τοτε θα ειχες και εσυ μια τοσα χρονια, εστω μια φορα! Κατι αλλο εχουν.

----------


## agnostosgnostos

Δεν νομίζω πως οι μύες από μόνοι τους παίζουν κάποιον ρόλο στην ομορφιά ενός άνδρα, στην τελική δεν φαίνονται πολύ αν φοράς ρούχα, όσο εφαρμοστά και να είναι. Αν απορείς πάντως απλά πάτα στο google swimmers body και wide hips man και φαντάσου έναν συνδυασμό των δύο. Δεν θέλω γυναίκες που να με θέλουν για τα λεφτά, επίσης έχω γράψει και πιο πριν πολλές φορές πως είμαι αθλητικός και κάνω κολύμβηση.

----------


## Mara.Z

Ειναι σα να λες στο γιατρο...
ειμαι απολυτως υγιης, δεν εχω τιποτα, περπαταω και πεταω

και εισαι κρεβατωμενος με πυρετο που χτυπαει 40αρι....

Αν εσυ πρωτος δεν κανεις την αυτοκριτικη σου να βρεις τα τρωτα σου σημεια και τα οποια λαθη σου, τι να πουμε κι εμεις που δεν σε γνωριζουμε αλλα μονο εικαζουμε απο οσα μας λες??

----------


## savatage

> Δεν νομίζω πως οι μύες από μόνοι τους παίζουν κάποιον ρόλο στην ομορφιά ενός άνδρα, στην τελική δεν φαίνονται πολύ αν φοράς ρούχα, όσο εφαρμοστά και να είναι. Αν απορείς πάντως απλά πάτα στο google swimmers body και wide hips man και φαντάσου έναν συνδυασμό των δύο.


Εχεις δικιο σε αυτο. Και μυωδης να εισαι, εφοσον εισαι μικροκαμωμενος μπορει λιγο να φαινεσαι θηλυπρεπης ας πουμε. Παντως εχω γνωρισει 4 αντρες με στενη πλατη και πολυ αδυνατους, οι 2 ειχαν και μυες αλλα και παλι φαινονται ΠΟΛΥ αδυνατοι. Εχουν και οι 4 γυναικες. Κανενας απο τους 4 δεν ειναι ωραιος στο προσωπο, οι 2 ειναι απλα οκ, 1 ειναι ψιλοασχημος λογω χαρακτηριστικων προσωπου και κεφαλιου και ο 4ος ασχημος πολυ πολυ ειδικα στο προσωπο, στην ομιλια και στο ντυσιμο και ομως ολοι εχουν προσωπικη ερωτικη ζωη παρολο που οι γυναικες σε πρωτη φαση λενε ωχ πώς ειναι ετσι αδυνατοι?!

----------


## Mara.Z

> Δεν νομίζω πως οι μύες από μόνοι τους παίζουν κάποιον ρόλο στην ομορφιά ενός άνδρα, στην τελική δεν φαίνονται πολύ αν φοράς ρούχα, όσο εφαρμοστά και να είναι. Αν απορείς πάντως απλά πάτα στο google swimmers body και wide hips man και φαντάσου έναν συνδυασμό των δύο. Δεν θέλω γυναίκες που να με θέλουν για τα λεφτά, επίσης έχω γράψει και πιο πριν πολλές φορές πως είμαι αθλητικός και κάνω κολύμβηση.


Παιζουν ρολο στην αρρενωποτητα....Και φαινονται ακομη και κατω απο τα ρουχα, μεγαλυτερο νουμερο κλπ. 
Γκουγκλαρα και μου αρεσαν οι εικονες που ειδα, δεν ειδα κατι περιεργο ή ανωμαλο ή ασχημο...Το γυμνασμενο κορμι ειναι ωραιο!

Υπηρξε ποτε καποια γυναικα που να σε θελει?

----------


## agnostosgnostos

Τα μόνα υστερήματα που μπορώ να σκεφτώ αφορούν στοιχεία της εμφάνισης μου που δεν μπορώ να αλλάξω όπως έχω ξαναγράψει πιο πάνω επανειλημμένα. Αν δεν είχα κάνει την αυτοκριτική μου τόσα χρόνια αλίμονο μου. Είδα πως δεν προχωράει το θέμα με δικές μου προσπάθειες ούτε και με βοήθεια φίλων και σκέφτηκα την ιδέα του ψυχολόγου, μετά σκέφτηκα να γράψω εδώ γιατί δεν έχω κάπου αλλού να τα πω και έχω ξεμείνει από ιδέες. Η αλήθεια είναι πως δεν ξέρω τι είδους λύση περίμενα να ακούσω εδώ, ίσως απλά έχω αρχίσει να απελπίζομαι λιγάκι. Σας ευχαριστώ όλους για τις απαντήσεις σας και τον χρόνο σας και ζητώ συγνώμη από όσους κούρασα και από όσους πιστεύουν πως τρολλάρω. Ισως πάω να κόψω την άδεια μου μεθαύριο να μην έχω χρόνο να κάθομαι να σκέφτομαι την κατάσταση αυτή, όσο ναναι η δουλειά με απασχολεί κάπως.

----------


## agnostosgnostos

Από όσο γνωρίζω δεν υπήρξαν ποτέ γυναίκες που να με θέλουν, αν και ήξερα γυναίκες που ήθελαν κάποιον με λεφτά και τίποτα παραπάνω, αλλά δεν ενδιαφέρθηκα ποτέ για κάτι τέτοιο, αν ήταν έτσι θα πλήρωνα συνοδό πολυτελείας να έχω και το girlfriend experience που λένε.Οι άνδρες που περιγράφεις savatage ίσως έχουν κάτι άλλο καλό όπως ύψος, λεφτά, ή αρρενωπό πρόσωπο.

----------


## savatage

Δεν ειναι κακη ιδεα. Θα αποκτουσες οχι μονο σεξουαλικη εμπειρια αλλα και τις πληροφοριες που ζητας. Αυτα που οι φιλοι και οσοι σε συμπαθουν μπορει να "κολωνουν" να σου πουν με ειλικρινεια, η συνοδος πολυτελειας θα σου τα ελεγε. 
πχ εχεις αυτο το τικ, μιλας λιγο σαν γκευ, κανεις το ταδε ενοχλητικο πραγμα, δινεις ταδε εντυπωση, εχεις αυτα τα απωθητικα σε γυναικες χαρακτηριστικα, κλπ.
Θα τα εντοπιζε και θα στα ελεγε.
Και θα περνουσες και μια νυχτα καλα και θα μαθαινες αυτα που θελεις.

----------


## elisabet

Συμφωνώ με savatage. Οι φίλοι και οι κοντινοί σου άνθρωποι γενικά δύσκολα θα σου πουν την αλήθεια, όχι μόνο από τακτ αλλά πολλές φορές μπορεί να μην την βλέπουν καν. Έχουμε την τάση σε κοντινούς μας ανθρώπους να μην παρατηρούμε ή να μην δίνουμε μεγάλη προσοχή σε μικρά πράγματα. Για παράδειγμα είχα για χρόνια μια κοπέλα στην παρέα μου που έμοιαζε αγόρι. Δεν το είχα παρατηρήσει ποτέ. Είχαν τύχει περιστατικά σε καφετέρια να πληρώνει τον λογαριασμό και να της απαντά το γκαρσόνι "ευχαριστώ παλικάρι" κι όμως ούτε εγώ ούτε οι άλλο της παρέας δίναμε σημασία. Μέχρι που κάποια στιγμή ο φίλος μου τότε μου έκανε ζήλιες γιατί άκουσε μια "αντρική" φωνή στο τηλέφωνο ενώ του είχα πει πως είμαι με τις φίλες μου και μόνο τότε αναρωτήθηκα "έχει τόσο αντρική φωνή η τάδε;;;"

Από αυτά που λες, δείχνεις πολύ μικρότερος από την ηλικία σου, έχεις κάπως θηλυκά χαρακτηριστικά στην κατασκευή του σώματος σου, δεν έχεις τριχοφυΐα, ανοιχτόχρωμος κτλ....καταλαβαίνω οτι ίσως αυτό είναι το πρόβλημα με τις γυναίκες. Αν σε νομίζουν για γκει, για κάποιον που θέλει να πειραματιστεί με γυναίκα ενώ είναι γκέι ή για κάποιον που θέλει να καλύψει την ομοφυλοφιλία του κάνοντας μια σχέση με γυναίκα είναι λογικό να απομακρύνονται.

Εξακολουθώ παρόλα αυτα να πιστεύω πως ήταν ατυχής η επιλογή του ψυχολόγου. Ή εσύ δεν του τα είπες καλά ή αυτός για κάποιο λόγο ήθελε να σε ξεφορτωθεί. Δεν είναι δυνατόν να σου λέει έλα να αποδεχτείς πως θα είσαι για πάντα μόνος! αν είναι δυνατόν!!!

Θα σου πρότεινα να ξαναπροσπαθήσεις με κάποιον άλλον ψυχολόγο μήπως και βρεις καμιά άκρη και να σκεφτείς το ενδεχόμενο της συνοδού για τους λόγους που σου λέει πιο πάνω και η savatage.

----------


## agnostosgnostos

Δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να κάνω πληρωμένο σεξ, ότι και να γίνει. Συγνώμη αν δεν ήμουν αρκετά ξεκάθαρος από για τη συνοδό. Εχω γνωστό που είναι μάνατζερ σε σχετικό πόστο και γνωρίζω πολλά για το επάγγελμα, γιαυτό και το ανέφερα. Δεν νομίζω πως έχετε ρεαλιστική ιδέα για το τι γίνεται εκεί, οι κοπέλες σε καμία περίπτωση δεν κάνουν τον ψυχολόγο ή τον σύμβουλο σχέσεων στους πελάτες, απαγορεύεται ρητά. Δεν μπορείς να ζητήσεις κάτι τέτοιο από τις κοπέλες όσα και να δώσεις, υπάρχουν άγραφοι κανόνες που δεν παραβιάζονται. Επίσης τέτοιες αγοραπωλησίες δεν είναι εξολοκλήρου νόμιμες και καλό είναι να μην ζητάς συμβουλές από τέτοια άτομα, τα οποία πολλές φορές έχουν πολλά προβλήματα ήδη στο μυαλό τους, αλλιώς δεν θα διάλεγαν αυτό το επάγγελμα. Σίγουρα θα επισκεφτώ και άλλον ψυχολόγο σύντομα στο μέλλον.

----------


## savatage

Ναι καλο θα ηταν να επισκεφθεις καποιον αλλον ψυχολογο που να εχει τη διαθεση να σε βοηθησει να ψαξεις τον εαυτο σου.
Για τις συνοδους που λες, σιγουρα δεν ηξερα οσες λεπτομερειες ξερεις εσυ, αλλα εννοουσα απλως την ερωτηση που εκανες και εδω. Πχ αν θα βγαινατε και καταληγατε σε (πληρωμενο εστω) σεξ να τη ρωτουσες οσο σε ειδε να κινεισαι και να μιλας, τι μπορει να ειναι αυτο που απωθει τοσο τις γυναικες. Τελοσπαντων δεν ξερω αν απαγορευεται αυτο, αλλα οπως και να εχει απο τη στιγμη που το εχεις αποκλεισει ρητα σαν επιλογη, σεβαστο φυσικα.

----------


## agnostosgnostos

Πως γίνεται να με νομίζουν για γκέι ενώ γνωρίζουν ότι τις βλέπω ερωτικά; Δεν έχω ακούσει ποτέ τέτοιο υπαινιγμό για το άτομο μου πάντως από κάποια που με απέρριψε, ούτε και από φίλη.

----------


## elisabet

> Πως γίνεται να με νομίζουν για γκέι ενώ γνωρίζουν ότι τις βλέπω ερωτικά; Δεν έχω ακούσει ποτέ τέτοιο υπαινιγμό για το άτομο μου πάντως από κάποια που με απέρριψε, ούτε και από φίλη.


Ω...ξέρεις πόσοι γκει την πέφτουν σε γυναίκες και τις παντρεύονται κιόλας για να κρύψουν την ομοφυλοφιλία τους; Δυστυχώς ακόμα και στις μέρες μας που υποτίθεται είναι πιο δεκτική η κοινωνία, πολλοί άνθρωποι αναγκάζονται να ζουν κρύβοντας ή καταπιέζοντας την σεξουαλική τους ταυτότητα.

Οπότε δεν είναι απίθανο οι γυναίκες να το σκέφτονται αυτό όταν κάποιος έχει τέτοια χαρακτηριστικά ειδικά αν ξέρουν πως δεν είχε άλλη σχέση στο παρελθόν.
Βέβαια δεν μπορείς να καταλήξεις σε τέτοιο συμπέρασμα για κάποιον αν απλά έχει φαρδιά λεκάνη πχ που αναφέρθηκε, προς Θεού, ένα σωρό άντρες έχουν τέτοιο τύπο σώματος και μια χαρά σχέσεις με γυναίκες κάνουν. Το αναφέρω απλά ως ενδεχόμενο και σε συνάρτηση με τον συνδυασμό στοιχείων.

Αδυνατώ να πιστέψω πως ένας άντρας όσο "άσχημος" κι αν είναι δεν μπορεί να βρει ποτέ μια κοπέλα μόνο για αυτόν τον λόγο. Έχω πληθώρα τέτοιων παραδειγμάτων γύρω μου. Πρόσφατα ένας γνωστός μου αρραβωνιάστηκε κιόλας, θεωρητικά "άσχημος", ούτε καλή δουλειά έχει, ούτε λεφτά και η κοπέλα σαφώς πιο ωραία από αυτόν με καλή δουλειά κ απολαβές.

----------


## savatage

Πολλα που εσυ μπορει να θεωρεις πολυ απλα ή φυσιολογικα και τα περνας απαρατηρητα, μπορει στις γυναικες να κανουν μπαμ με ασχημο τροπο. Μου εχει τυχει να συναντησω ατομο που μιλουσε πολυ ελαφρια σαν τον Τρυφωνα Σαμαρα και δεν ειχε ιδεα οτι το κανει, ουτε τωρα το ξερει. Κι ομως!! Οταν τον ειχα γνωρισει θα ορκιζομουν οτι ειναι γκεη. Και δεν ηταν αλλα αυτο το προβλημα του ηταν πολυ απωθητικο.
Επισης ενας γνωστος μου μικροκαμωμενος, αδυνατουλης μιλαει και κινειται σαν γκεη και δεν ειναι ουτε κατα διανοια, αλλα ολοι οσοι τον γνωριζαμε λεγαμε οτι κατι παιζει αποκλειεται να μην ειναι, μηπως δεν το εχει συνειδητοποιησει και τετοια, περα απο την πλακα, ΔΕΝ ειναι.
Οι παραπανω και οι 2 εχουν σχεσεις, παντρεμενοι κιολας, ο ενας με παιδι, ο αλλος αν και δυσκολευοταν πολλα χρονια, τελικα παντρευτηκε μια αρκετα μεγαλυτερη του γυναικα και ειναι μια χαρα.
Βρηκαν το ταιρι τους!

Με σενα κατι ιδιαιτερο παιζει και πολυ πιθανο να εχει να κανει με καποια αλλη συμπεριφορα που δε σου περνα απο το μυαλο παρα με κατι πολυ κοινοτυπο που αν και αρνητικο προσπερνιεται.

----------


## agnostosgnostos

Καλά δεν λέω και αναλυτικά το παρελθόν μου σε όσες κοπέλες γνωρίζω. Εγω πάντως γνωρίζω πολλούς άνδρες που είναι αόρατοι στις γυναίκες λόγω εμφάνισης. Μήπως ο γνωστός σου δεν είναι πραγματικά άσχημος, απλά έχεις υψηλά στάνταρ εμφάνισης όπως και πολλές άλλες γυναίκες; Αυτό καταλαβαίνω και από αυτά που μου έχετε πει μέχρι τώρα, δηλαδή πως οι γυναίκες κοιτάνε μέχρι και την πιο μικρή λεπτομέρεια και αν δεν τους αρέσει κάτι δεν τους αρέσεις γενικά.

----------


## elisabet

> Πολλα που εσυ μπορει να θεωρεις πολυ απλα ή φυσιολογικα και τα περνας απαρατηρητα, μπορει στις γυναικες να κανουν μπαμ με ασχημο τροπο. Μου εχει τυχει να συναντησω ατομο που μιλουσε πολυ ελαφρια σαν τον Τρυφωνα Σαμαρα και δεν ειχε ιδεα οτι το κανει, ουτε τωρα το ξερει. Κι ομως!! Οταν τον ειχα γνωρισει θα ορκιζομουν οτι ειναι γκεη. Και δεν ηταν αλλα αυτο το προβλημα του ηταν πολυ απωθητικο.
> Επισης ενας γνωστος μου μικροκαμωμενος, αδυνατουλης μιλαει και κινειται σαν γκεη και δεν ειναι ουτε κατα διανοια, αλλα ολοι οσοι τον γνωριζαμε λεγαμε οτι κατι παιζει αποκλειεται να μην ειναι, μηπως δεν το εχει συνειδητοποιησει και τετοια, περα απο την πλακα, ΔΕΝ ειναι.
> Οι παραπανω και οι 2 εχουν σχεσεις, παντρεμενοι κιολας, ο ενας με παιδι, ο αλλος αν και δυσκολευοταν πολλα χρονια, τελικα παντρευτηκε μια αρκετα μεγαλυτερη του γυναικα και ειναι μια χαρα.
> Βρηκαν το ταιρι τους!
> 
> Με σενα κατι ιδιαιτερο παιζει και πολυ πιθανο να εχει να κανει με καποια αλλη συμπεριφορα που δε σου περνα απο το μυαλο παρα με κατι πολυ κοινοτυπο που αν και αρνητικο προσπερνιεται.


Εγώ είχα τέτοιον συμμαθητή που για χρόνια τον θεωρούσα γκευ χωρίς να είναι ο άνθρωπος!
Και επειδή οι περισσότερες τον νομίζαμε για ομοφυλόφιλο, τον κάναμε και άνετα παρέα με αποτέλεσμα όλες του οι παρέες να είναι κορίτσια.
ΚΙ αυτός παντρεμένος είναι τώρα με παιδί.

----------


## savatage

γνωστοςαγνωοστος: Για αυτον που εγραψα στο τελος λες που εχει και παιδι? Οχι εχει μια χαρα προσωπο, δε θεωρειται ασχημος, εχει το προβλημα στην ομιλια και στην κινηση και σε συνδιασμο με το μικροκαμωμενο σωμα, χαλαρα περνιεται για γκεη, αυτο ειπα.
Ασχετα παντως με αυτον αλλος γνωστος μου κοντος, μελαμψος, ασχημος στο προσωπο, χωρις ευχερεια λογου ουτε σπουδες κυρος κλπ, ειναι παντρεμενος με φιλη και εχουν και παιδι. Και δεν ηταν η πρωτη του σχεση. Και δεν ειναι το μοναδικο παραδειγμα.
Ναι, πραγματι οι ασχημοι τρωνε ΠΟΛΛΕΣ χυλοπιτες, δεν αντιλεγω, αλλα το να μην εχεις δωσει ουτε ενα φιλι στα 32 ενω εχεις κοινωνικη ζωη και ταυτοχρονα να μη διανοεισαι ποιος μπορει να ειναι ο λογος, ειναι ζητημα που χρειαζεται επαγγελματικη βοηθεια και αυτοαναλυση.
Δεν ειναι απλα οτι οι γυναικες δε θελουν τους ασχημους, δεν ειναι αυτο, ουτε και εχω υψηλα στανταρντς, ξερω ποτε ενας αντρας θεωρειται ασχημος και ποτε μετριος.

----------


## elisabet

> Καλά δεν λέω και αναλυτικά το παρελθόν μου σε όσες κοπέλες γνωρίζω. Εγω πάντως γνωρίζω πολλούς άνδρες που είναι αόρατοι στις γυναίκες λόγω εμφάνισης. Μήπως ο γνωστός σου δεν είναι πραγματικά άσχημος, απλά έχεις υψηλά στάνταρ εμφάνισης όπως και πολλές άλλες γυναίκες;


Το συγκεκριμένο παράδειγμα που σου αναφέρω έχει γίνει θέμα συζήτησης τελευταία εξαιτίας της μεγάλης "διαφοράς" στο ζευγάρι και σε εξωτερική εμφάνιση αλλά και γενικότερα σε αυτά που θεωρούνται στάνταρς όπως τα λεφτά, η κοινωνική θέση, το επάγγελμα.
Τώρα εντάξει το τι θεωρεί ο καθένας μας όμορφο ή άσχημο είναι και υποκειμενικό, αλλά αν προσπαθήσω να βρω αντικειμενικά κάπως κριτήρια που κάνουν έναν άντρα όμορφο του τύπου γυμνασμένο σώμα, ύψος, μαλλιά κτλ....ε ο τύπος δεν τα έχει.

----------


## savatage

> Τώρα εντάξει το τι θεωρεί ο καθένας μας όμορφο ή άσχημο είναι και υποκειμενικό, αλλά αν προσπαθήσω να βρω αντικειμενικά κάπως κριτήρια που κάνουν έναν άντρα όμορφο του τύπου γυμνασμένο σώμα, ύψος, μαλλιά κτλ....ε ο τύπος δεν τα έχει.


E δεν ειναι μονο αυτα και τα χαρακτηριστικα μετρανε.
Μπορει να ειμαστε γενικα πολυ πιο επιεικεις στο θεμα εξτρα κιλων, αλλα τα χαρακτηριστικα προσωπου τα κοιταμε πιστευω οι γυναικες στους αντρες. 2μετρος με πλαταρες και ποντικια και πυκνο μαλλι να ειναι ο αλλος, αν εχει καποιο αλλο πολυ χτυπητο ελαττωμα δε θα θεωρηθει ωραιος.
Σε αντιθεση με το πώς βλεπουν οι αντρες τις γυναικες. Αμα ειναι ψηλη, αδυνατη, με μεγαλο στηθος και πεταχτο πωπο, δεν πα να εχει μυτη μαγισσας, πεταχτα αυτια, να αλλιθοριζει κλπ, δεν εχει σημασια, θεωρειται ωραια γκομενα.

----------


## agnostosgnostos

Αναφέρω αυτόν που είπες πως αρραβωνιάστηκε πρόσφατα. Και εγώ ξέρω πολλούς χωρίς δουλειά και σπουδές και με κακή συμπεριφορά και τρόπους που έχουν σχέσεις συνέχεια, απλά όλοι τους είναι εμφανίσιμοι, δεν γνωρίζω ούτε μία αντίστοιχη περίπτωση άσχημου άνδρα. Εστιάζω στην εμφάνιση γιατί είναι το μόνο που μπορώ να σκεφτώ που να φταίει, μιας και όλες οι κοπέλες στο παρελθόν μου έχουν δώσει τέτοιο λόγο, δηλαδή πως από την πρώτη στιγμή που με είδαν δεν τους άρεσα καθόλου εμφανισιακά και πως παρόλη την συμπάθεια που απέκτησαν για εμένα αργότερα γνωρίζοντάς με, το παρουσιαστικό μου στάθηκε ανυπέρβλητο εμπόδιο στο να με δουν ερωτικά.

----------


## savatage

Οκ, οποτε ΩΣ ΤΩΡΑ δεν εχει βρεθει η κοπελα που θα γοητευθει απο το χαρακτηρα και τους τροπους σου και δε θα θεωρησει εμποδιο την εμφανιση σου. 
Βεβαια δεν ξερουμε αν στοχευεις σε γυναικες ωραιες, πετυχημενες, εξυπνες με πολλη ζητηση οποτε εχοντας τοσες επιλογες ειναι λογικο να δινουν ευκολα χυλοπιτες σε οσους δεν τους αρεσουν εξαρχης.
Και εδω επιστρεφουμε στην αρχικη συζητηση, οτι τα στανταρντς σου μπορει να ειναι πολυ χαη και να μην το συνειδητοποιεις. Εχεις και συ κριτηρια εμφανισης στο να την πεσεις σε μια γυναικα, εχουν και αυτες στο να απορριψουν.

----------


## agnostosgnostos

Στην γυναίκα δεν παίζει ρόλο το ύψος ούτε το στήθος, μόνο οι πάρα πολύ ωραίοι με πολλές κατακτήσεις τα κοιτάνε αυτά, σας το λέω έχοντας κατά νου τις γνώμες και άλλων ανδρών, φίλων και μη. Ο πεταχτός πωπός και το σώμα γενικότερα μπορεί να φτιαχτεί άνετα από την κάθε γυναίκα με διατροφή και γυμναστική. Αντιθέτως όλες μου οι φίλες και γενικά οι γυναίκες που ξέρω έχουν ανδρικό πρότυπο ομορφιάς τον ψηλό μελαχρινό μουσάτο, όχι απαραίτητα και τα τρία αλλά αν δεν έχεις τίποτα από όλα αυτά ε τότε δεν έχεις ελπίδα σύμφωνα με αυτές.

----------


## savatage

Και οι ανοιχτοχρωμοι, ξανθοι γαλανοματηδες και πρασινοματηδες ειναι ολοι μπακουρια?

----------


## elisabet

Βρε παιδιά να σας τον περιγράψω; Εγώ είμαι 1.70 και είναι πιο κοντός από μένα, δεν ξέρω πόσο άλλα τον κόβω γύρω στο 1.65 με το ζόρι, παραπάνω κιλά δεν έχει, το αντίθετο είναι υπερβολικά αδύνατος, ελαφριά καράφλα στην αρχή της ξεπροβάλλει και μια τεράστια μύτη μαζι με ελαφρώς πεταχτά δόντια. Ε τώρα εσείς αυτόν τον λέτε ωραίο ας πούμε; Αντικειμενικά δεν θεωρείται ωραίος, το αντίθετο.

Σε συμπεριφορά και χαρακτήρα δεν ξέρω πως είναι ο άνθρωπος, μπορεί να είναι ο καλύτερος αλλά σαν εξωτερική εικόνα με σύγκριση με την κοπέλα που και πάλι θεα δεν την λες, αλλά είναι ψηλή με ωραίο σώμα και ένα συμπαθητικό πρόσωπο, η διαφορά κάνει μπαμ!

Το ανέφερα ως παράδειγμα γιατί ήθελα να τονίσω πως η εξωτερική εμφάνιση δεν μετράει και τόσο εκτός ίσως από ακραίες περιπτώσεις.
Και το λέω στον φίλο μας εδώ που πιστευει πως φταίει αποκλειστικά η εμφάνιση του. Εγώ αυτό δεν το πιστεύω. Εκτός κι αν η εμφάνιση παραπέμπει σε γκευ. Μόνο εκεί μπορώ να το καταλάβω.

----------


## agnostosgnostos

Το είπα στη αρχή του thread πως δεν έχω στάνταρ εμφάνισης πέρα από το βάρος, και πάλι δεν με πειράζουν λίγα κιλά παραπάνω η παρακάτω. Δεν έχω δει ποτέ μου γυναίκα να κοιτάει χαρακτήρα πιο πολύ από εμφάνιση και επομένως έχω σχηματίσει την εντύπωση πως παίζει κύριο ρόλο μόνο στις φιλίες. Οχι βέβαια πως δεν κοιτάνε οι γυναίκες καθόλου τον χαρακτήρα, όλοι οι άνθρωποι τον κοιτάνε στον σύντροφό τους, αλλά τον κοιτάνε μόνο αφού τους καλύπτει ο άλλος πρώτα εμφανισιακά, αλλιώς όσο ενδιαφέρον και να είσαι ως άτομο σε βλέπουν ως φίλο απλά γιατί δεν υπάρχει η ερωτική έλξη στην μέση. Το ίδιο φυσικά ισχύει και για τους άνδρες.

----------


## savatage

> Το είπα στη αρχή του thread πως δεν έχω στάνταρ εμφάνισης πέρα από το βάρος, και πάλι δεν με πειράζουν λίγα κιλά παραπάνω η παρακάτω. Δεν έχω δει ποτέ μου γυναίκα να κοιτάει χαρακτήρα πιο πολύ από εμφάνιση και επομένως έχω σχηματίσει την εντύπωση πως παίζει κύριο ρόλο μόνο στις φιλίες. Οχι βέβαια πως δεν κοιτάνε οι γυναίκες καθόλου τον χαρακτήρα, όλοι οι άνθρωποι τον κοιτάνε στον σύντροφό τους, αλλά τον κοιτάνε μόνο αφού τους καλύπτει ο άλλος πρώτα εμφανισιακά, αλλιώς όσο ενδιαφέρον και να είσαι ως άτομο σε βλέπουν ως φίλο απλά γιατί δεν υπάρχει η ερωτική έλξη στην μέση. Το ίδιο φυσικά ισχύει και για τους άνδρες.


Ισως αυτη η απολυτοτητα και μαλιστα σε θεματα τα οποια δεν κατεχεις να ειναι ενας λογος απορριψης. Αν πχ πεις σε ραντεβου στη γυναικα οτι ξερεις πως κοιταει μονο την εμφανιση και τα λεφτα, ε ... δυσκολα... Αλλα και να μην το πεις ευθεως, οταν ενας ανθρωπος ειναι απολυτος, ισχυρογνωμων και εχει σεξιστικες αποψεις φαινεται κανει μπαμ, μεγαλυτερο και χειροτερο μπαμ απο την οποια "ασχημια".

----------


## elisabet

> Ισως αυτη η απολυτοτητα και μαλιστα σε θεματα τα οποια δεν κατεχεις να ειναι ενας λογος απορριψης. Αν πχ πεις σε ραντεβου στη γυναικα οτι ξερεις πως κοιταει μονο την εμφανιση και τα λεφτα, ε ... δυσκολα... Αλλα και να μην το πεις ευθεως, οταν ενας ανθρωπος ειναι απολυτος, ισχυρογνωμων και εχει σεξιστικες αποψεις φαινεται κανει μπαμ, μεγαλυτερο και χειροτερο μπαμ απο την οποια "ασχημια".


Τωρα savatage να του πω αυτόν που σου έδειξα τις προάλλες που άρεσε παλιά σε μένα να του καταρρίψω όλες τις θεωρίες στο δευτερόλεπτο;
Κι αν καταφέρει να μου βρει ένα "όμορφο" χαρακτηριστικό σε αυτόν, θα ναι μάγκας!!! χαχαχαχα

----------


## savatage

> Τωρα savatage να του πω αυτόν που σου έδειξα τις προάλλες που άρεσε παλιά σε μένα να του καταρρίψω όλες τις θεωρίες στο δευτερόλεπτο;
> Κι αν καταφέρει να μου βρει ένα "όμορφο" χαρακτηριστικό σε αυτόν, θα ναι μάγκας!!! χαχαχαχα


χαχχαχαχχαχααχαχαχ α ναι αυτον που τον πας!!!!!!!!! Και δεν εχεις και δικαιολογια οτι σε κερδισε ο χαρακτηρας του :PPPP

----------


## agnostosgnostos

Τα μάτια μου πράσινα είναι άκυρο βέβαια γιατί τα πράσινα η γαλάζια μάτια μπορεί να υπάρχουν και σε έναν ψηλό μελαχρινό όσο και σε έναν κοντό χοντρό χωρίς δόντια. Τις προάλλες δυο φίλες μου συζητούσαν για ένα άνδρα που απέρριψε μία από αυτές, μου έδειξαν και την φωτογραφία του στο facebook. To παλικάρι ήταν φέτες γαλανομάτης και με ωραίο μούσι αλλά το ότι ήταν ξανθός, λευκός και κάτω από 1.80 τον έκανε άσχημο στα μάτια τους. Αυτό μου φάνηκε σαν dejavu γιατί το έχω ξανακούσει πολλές φορές στο παρελθόν.

----------


## elisabet

> χαχχαχαχχαχααχαχαχ α ναι αυτον που τον πας!!!!!!!!! Και δεν εχεις και δικαιολογια οτι σε κερδισε ο χαρακτηρας του :PPPP


Ούτε καν αυτή την δικαιολογία δεν έχω όντως!!! απλά θαμπώθηκα από την ομορφιά του! χαχαχα

----------


## agnostosgnostos

Από που φαίνεται πως έχω σεξιστικές απόψεις; Οτι έχω δει μέχρι τώρα στην ζωή μου λέω και ότι βλέπω γύρω μου και στους κύκλους μου. Προσωπικά δεν θεωρώ κανέναν άνθρωπο άσχημο εκτός και είναι εμφανώς παραμορφωμένος.

----------


## elisabet

> Τα μάτια μου πράσινα είναι άκυρο βέβαια γιατί τα πράσινα η γαλάζια μάτια μπορεί να υπάρχουν και σε έναν ψηλό μελαχρινό όσο και σε έναν κοντό χοντρό χωρίς δόντια. Τις προάλλες δυο φίλες μου συζητούσαν για ένα άνδρα που απέρριψε μία από αυτές, μου έδειξαν και την φωτογραφία του στο facebook. To παλικάρι ήταν φέτες γαλανομάτης και με ωραίο μούσι αλλά το ότι ήταν ξανθός, λευκός και κάτω από 1.80 τον έκανε άσχημο στα μάτια τους. Αυτό μου φάνηκε σαν dejavu γιατί το έχω ξανακούσει πολλές φορές στο παρελθόν.


Δεν γίνεται αγόρι μου να φταίει αποκλειστικά η εμφάνιση σου, στο υπογράφω αυτό.
Αν ήταν έτσι δεν θα υπήρχαν άσχημοι και φτωχοί άνδρες με σχέσεις ή γάμους.
Κάτι άλλο είναι που φταίει. Όσο "άσχημος" κι αν θεωρείς πως είσαι αποκλείεται να μην είχε βρεθεί ΟΥΤΕ ΜΙΑ γυναίκα τόσα χρόνια που να της άρεσες. Μπορεί να ήταν κάποια από αυτές που δεν θα άρεσαν σε σένα, δεν έχει σημασία, αλλά αποκλείεται να μην είχε βρεθεί καμία.

Εντωμεταξύ λες πως έχεις μια καλή δουλειά και λεφτά, πώς γίνεται και δεν στην έπεσε καμιά μόνο για αυτά; Άσχετα αν εσύ θα την απέρριπτες γιατί καταλαβαίνω πως δεν είναι αυτό το είδος της σχέσης που θες, αλλά πώς και δεν σε πλησίασε καμιά; Γιατί δεν μας λες εδώ οτι ενδιαφέρθηκαν κάποιες αλλά δεν τις ήθελες εσύ και αυτές που πλησίασες δεν σε θέλανε, μας λες πως δεν σε ήθελε καμια! δεν στέκει αυτό.

----------


## savatage

Απο τα λιγα που εχεις ακουσει και εχεις δει και τα εχεις ερμηνευσει οπως τα εχεις ερμηνευσει εχεις βγαλει απολυτα συμπερασματα οτι οι γυναικες θελουν μονο μελαχρινους, ψηλους με μουσια και αν δεν ειναι ολα αυτα, τους θελουν για τα λεφτα τους. Ε αυτο ειναι και σεξιστικο και απολυτο. Διαλεγεις δηλαδη να βγαλεις συγκεκριμενα συμπερασματα. Και οι ασχημοι εχουν γυναικες ή και να μην εχουν μονιμη σχεση εχουν καποια/ες εμπειριες και οι κοντοι και οι ξανθοι και οι ανοιχτοχρωμοι και οι απλοι υπαλληλοι χωρις πολλα χρηματα και κυρος.
Και οχι δεν κοιτανε ολες οι γυναικες μονο την εμφανιση πρωτα απολα ή μονο τα λεφτα πανω απο ολα. Εκτος αν η αλλη ειναι η θεαρα και πλουσια οποτε εχει τεραστιο ευρος επιλογων και δεν την κερδιζουν αλλα χαρακτηριστικα και συμπεριφορες.
Οι γυναικες θελουν πολλα πραγματα,να τους εμπνευσει καποιος εμπιστοσυνη και ασφαλεια, να τις γοητευσει με τη διεκδικηση και τους τροπους του, να ζησουν αρχικα το παραμυθι και στη συνεχεια να νιωσουν οτι εχουν ενα αρσενικο που μπορει να ειναι εκει να αναλαμβανει δραση στα δυσκολα και οχι να τραβανε κουπι μονες τους σα να υιοθετησαν παιδακι και πολλα αλλα.
Με σκετο υψος-μαλλι-μουσι δεν παιρνεις εισιτηριο.

----------


## agnostosgnostos

Μα όντως δεν με πλησίασε καμία ποτέ, τι να πω, ψέμματα; Δεν έχω δει ποτέ γυναίκα με κανονικό βάρος που μην μου άρεσε εμφανισιακά, οπότε πως γίνεται να άρεσα σε κάποια που να μην μου άρεσε; Δεν συνηθίζω να συχνάζω με άτομα που κοιτάνε πως να εκμεταλλευτούν τους άλλους, ίσως γιαυτό δεν μου την έπεσε ποτέ κάποια για τα λεφτά.

----------


## savatage

Τουλαχιστον *ασε ενα μικρο παραθυρακι* σαν πιθανοτητα να μην ειναι μονο το θεμα εμφανισης που σε εχει φερει ως εδω και δουλεψε αυτο το παραθυρακι με τον ψυχολογο για να εντοπισεις πραγματα που δε φανταζεσαι και μπορει να σου φανουν πολυ χρησιμα. 
Γιατι αν πας τοσο απολυτος οτι εισαι αψογος και φτασμενος σε ολα και φταιει οτι δεν εισαι μελαχρινος με μουσια και 5 ποντους ψηλοτερος, δυσκολα θα βελτιωσεις την κατασταση.

----------


## agnostosgnostos

Δεν θεωρώ πως οι γυναίκες κοιτάνε μόνο μελαχρινούς, ψηλούς με μούσια. απλά θέλουν κάτι από αυτά σε κάποιον βαθμό για να τον θεωρήσουν ωραίο. Ελάχιστες γυναίκες ξέρω που να κοιτάνε τα λεφτά, δεν είπα πως το κάνουν όλες. Εγραψα και πριν πως έχω φίλους άφραγκους με κοπέλες και φίλους φραγκάτους χωρίς κοπέλες. Επίσης βλέπω καθημερινά άτομα που μόνο με ύψος μαλλί και μούσι παίρνουν "εισιτήριο", ενώ δεν εμπνέουν ούτε εμπιστοσύνη ούτε ασφάλεια ούτε έχουν τρόπους. Πως να πιστέψω το αντίθετο ενώ δεν το έχω δει ποτέ να συμβαίνει; Δεν είναι πως είμαι κλεισμένος κάπου και δεν βλέπω τι κάνει ο κόσμος, τόσες παρέες έχω. Που είναι αυτές που μου λέτε πως δεν τα κοιτάνε αυτά; Γιατί δεν έχω δει ποτέ καμία; Ελπίζω πραγματικά να φταίει κάτι εκτός από την εμφάνιση γιατί τουλάχιστον ίσως να μπορώ να το αλλάξω.

----------


## Remedy

> Δεν θεωρώ πως οι γυναίκες κοιτάνε μόνο μελαχρινούς, ψηλούς με μούσια. απλά θέλουν κάτι από αυτά σε κάποιον βαθμό για να τον θεωρήσουν ωραίο. Ελάχιστες γυναίκες ξέρω που να κοιτάνε τα λεφτά, δεν είπα πως το κάνουν όλες. Εγραψα και πριν πως έχω φίλους άφραγκους με κοπέλες και φίλους φραγκάτους χωρίς κοπέλες. Επίσης βλέπω καθημερινά άτομα που μόνο με ύψος μαλλί και μούσι παίρνουν "εισιτήριο", ενώ δεν εμπνέουν ούτε εμπιστοσύνη ούτε ασφάλεια ούτε έχουν τρόπους. Πως να πιστέψω το αντίθετο ενώ δεν το έχω δει ποτέ να συμβαίνει; Δεν είναι πως είμαι κλεισμένος κάπου και δεν βλέπω τι κάνει ο κόσμος, τόσες παρέες έχω. Που είναι αυτές που μου λέτε πως δεν τα κοιτάνε αυτά; Γιατί δεν έχω δει ποτέ καμία; Ελπίζω πραγματικά να φταίει κάτι εκτός από την εμφάνιση γιατί τουλάχιστον ίσως να μπορώ να το αλλάξω.


δεν μπορει να μην εχεις δει ανδρες με ασχημη εμφανιση να εχουν μια χαρα σχεσεις.
αν δεν το εχεις δει, κλεινεις τα ματια σου και δεν νομιζω οτι μπορει να γινει συζητηση.
σε διαβεβαιω οτι υπαρχουν.

μια εμφανιση που δεν ειναι "δημοφιλης", ας πουμε, ειτε ειναι αυτο που περιγραφεις, ειτε πολυ περισσοτερα/λιγοτερα κιλα, ειτε καποια δυσμορφια , ΟΤΙΔΗΠΟΤΕ, ειναι ενα μειον για συναψη σχεσεων και τοσο μεγαλυτερο μειον, οσο μεγαλυτερο το προβλημα.
επομενως, χρειαζονται περισσοτερα συν απο καποιον με ελκυστικη εμφανιση για να αντισταθμιστει το μειον, ΟΜΩΣ ΑΝΤΙΣΤΑΘΜΙΖΕΤΑΙ.
δλδ ενας ανθρωπος οχι και τοσο ελκυστικος απο αποψη εμφανισης στις γυναικες, ρπεπει να εχει πιο πολυ λεγειν, γοητεια, χιουμορ, αισθαντικοτητα, κοινωνικες γνωσεις , καλη συμπεριφορα, οτιδηποτε θεωρειται συν, απο καποιον που ανοιγει τις πορτες με την φατσα του, μονο.
το αντιλαμβανεσαι?
γι αυτο και διαφοροι μετριας αεμφανισης εχουν μια χαρα σχεσεις, γιατι ΜΕΤΡΑΝΕ ΣΥΝΟΛΙΚΑ. ολα ενα ισοζυγιο ειναι.
τα συν και πλην κι οτι επικρατησει.
πολλοι παραπονιουνται οτι δεν εχουν περαση λογω εμφανισης, αλλα η αληθεια ειναι οτι πιανονται απο την εμφανιση γιατι ειναι το πιο ευκολο επιχειρημα, ενω τους λειπουν κι αλλα πραγματα.

περα απο αυτο, αν μας μιλας για τα "βασικα", οσον αφορα τις απαιτησεις σου, λεγοντας οτι απλα δεν θες πολλα η λιγα κιλα, ενω η αληθεια ειναι οτι διεκδικεις γυναικες πολυ ελκυστικες που εχουν πολλες προτασεις και επιλογες, ε θα μπεις στην συγκριση αγαπητε, οπως μπαινουμε ολοι/ες οταν διεκδικουμε καποιον. αν εχουν προτασεις απο καλυτερους απο σενα (κατα την δικη τους κριση), θα τους προτιμησουν.

πιθανον να πρεπει να ριξεις τα στανταρ σου, αν βλεπεις οτι εκει που διεκδικεις δεν εχεις καμια τυχη.

ερωτηση: εχει τυχει να σε θελουν γυναικες, αλλα δυστυχως δεν ηταν του γουστου σου και δεν προχωρησες?

----------


## agnostosgnostos

Δεν έχει τύχει ποτέ να με θέλουν γυναίκες που να μην τις ήθελα εγώ, επειδή ποτέ δεν με ήθελαν γυναίκες γενικά. Συνήθως προσεγγίζω συνεσταλμένες γυναίκες που γνωρίζω πως δυσανασχετούν με την μοναξιά τους και επιζητούν σύντροφο. Εχει τύχει πολλές φορές στο παρελθόν να μου γνωρίσουν τέτοιες κοπέλες. Τελευταία τυπική περίπτωση ήταν πριν 1μιση μήνα και η συγκεκριμένη διαρκώς παραπονιόταν στην κοινή μας φίλη πως παρόλο που έχει ρίξει τα στάνταρ της όσο χαμηλά γίνεται, οι άνδρες την αγνοούν και πως υποφέρει λόγω ερωτικής μοναξιάς. Η κοινή μας φίλη μας γνώρισε, βγήκαμε μερικές φορές με παρέα και επιχείρησα να της μάθω λάτιν χορούς, κάτι που έδειχνε να την ενθουσιάζει, εμφανισιακά μου φάνηκε μία χαρά αν και φίλοι μου που την είδαν μου είπαν πως είναι χάλια. Ολες τις φορές που βρισκόμασταν υπήρχε πάντα φιλική παρέα οι οποίοι νόμιζαν πως κάτι παίζει ανάμεσα μας, όμως όποτε της πρότεινα να βγούμε οι δυο μας έβρισκε κάποια δικαιολογία από αυτές που κάνουν μπαμ πως είναι ψεύτικες. Την επομένη της τρίτης και τελευταίας φοράς που της πρότεινα κάτι τέτοιο επικοινώνησε μαζί μου η κοινή μας φίλη και μου είπε να μην το πιέσω παραπάνω και πως λόγω του ότι είναι ντροπαλή και έχει ανάγκη την αποδοχή, δεν θα μου πει ποτέ ένα ξεκάθαρο όχι, όσο και αν προσπάθησε περνώντας χρόνο μαζί μου να με δει ερωτικά, η εμφάνιση μου ήταν ανυπέρβλητο εμπόδιο και από το να ρίξει τα στάνταρ της σε τέτοιο εξευτελιστικό βαθμό προτιμάει να μείνει μόνη. Μερικές μέρες μετά έτυχε να την βρω σε ένα μέρος στο οποίο πήγα τυχαία γιατί παλιότερα ήμουν προιστάμενος εκεί. Η φίλη μου έφυγε για λίγο και μας άφησε μόνους. Ύστερα από προτροπή φίλων την ρώτησα ευθέως γιατί δεν θέλει να βγούμε, έχοντας βαρεθεί να ακούω το ίδιο πράμα συνέχεια, σκεπτόμενος πως δεν έχω τίποτα να χάσω παραπάνω και ελπίζοντας πως η φίλη κάτι κατάλαβε λάθος. Μου είπε λίγο πολύ ότι είχε πει και στην κοινή μας φίλη, στο τέλος της κουβέντας σχεδόν έβαλε τα κλάματα από αμηχανία και ντροπή και μου ζήτησε συγνώμη. Την ηρέμησα και της είπα πως δεν χρειάζεται να συγχύζεται έτσι και πως δεν φταίει σε κάτι. Ακόμα της μαθαίνω λάτιν χορούς μαζί με την φίλη της, ακόμα της παραπονιέται πως δεν την θέλει κανένας άνδρας και ακόμα είμαστε στις ίδιες παρέες, δεν δείχνει να με αποφεύγει καθόλου.

----------


## Remedy

αν δεν δημοσιευσεις φωτο θα σκασω.
δεν μπορω να καταλαβω πως με αυτα που περιγραφεις, που οκ, απλα ειναι οχι και η περιγραφη του πιο επιθυμητου ανδρα για μια γυναικα, αλλα οχι αυτος ο γυναικοδιωχτης που περιγραφεις βρε παιδι μου!
πραγματικα μονο καποιος καλος ανθρωπος που σε γνωριζει μπορει να σου πει πιο βασιμα το τι συμβαινει.
ετσι χωρις να σε ξερουμε, δεν βγαινει ακρη με οσα συζηταμε. δεν εξηγειται.

----------


## Remedy

επισης, συμφωνω με οσους ειπαν οτι δεν ειναι λογικα αυτα που σου ειπε η ψυχ.
η δεν ξερει τιτ ης γινεται, η θεωρησε οτι κατι πολυ διαφορετικο απο οσα συζηταμε συμβαινει και δεν ηθελε να σε αναλαβει ( η μας λες μπαρουφες. παιζει κι αυτο)

----------


## agnostosgnostos

Οσοι με γνωρίζουν και έχει τύχει να μιλήσουμε για το θέμα μου έχουν πει πως φταίει η εμφάνιση. Θυμάμαι μία γυναίκα πριν χρόνια είχε να διαλέξει ανάμεσα σε έμενα και έναν φαλακρό και πιο κοντό. Μου είχε πει πως αυτός τουλάχιστον μοιάζει με άνδρα. Ξέρω πως δεν βγαίνει συμπέρασμα με αυτά που λέμε εδώ, σήμερα είχα την πρώτη συνεδρία με άλλον ψυχολόγο. Προσπάθησα να του παρουσιάσω τα πράματα όσο χειρότερα γίνεται μπας και με πάρει στα σοβαρά.

----------


## agnostosgnostos

Ο προηγούμενος ψυχολόγος ήταν άνδρας όπως και ο τωρινός, αν και δεν νομίζω πως έχει σημασία. Εχω και μία φίλη που είναι ψυχολόγος αλλά πιστεύω θα ήταν περίεργο να με αναλάβει τώρα.

----------


## Remedy

> Οσοι με γνωρίζουν και έχει τύχει να μιλήσουμε για το θέμα μου έχουν πει πως φταίει η εμφάνιση. Θυμάμαι μία γυναίκα πριν χρόνια είχε να διαλέξει ανάμεσα σε έμενα και έναν φαλακρό και πιο κοντό. Μου είχε πει πως αυτός τουλάχιστον μοιάζει με άνδρα. Ξέρω πως δεν βγαίνει συμπέρασμα με αυτά που λέμε εδώ, σήμερα είχα την πρώτη συνεδρία με άλλον ψυχολόγο. Προσπάθησα να του παρουσιάσω τα πράματα όσο χειρότερα γίνεται μπας και με πάρει στα σοβαρά.


μα αν το θεμα ειναι η εμφανιση, δεν χρειαζεται να παρουσιασεις τπτ, γιατι θα το δει.
αν δεν ειναι ομως και φταινε αλλα πραγματα, τοτε αλλαζει πολ το θεμα.
σε φιλη σου μην απευθυνθεις.
δεν ειναι καλο να υπαρχουν αλλου ειδους σχεσεις με τον/την ψυχ.

----------


## agnostosgnostos

Υπάρχει περίπτωση να μου πει ο ψυχολόγος πως είμαι άσχημος; Ακόμα κι αν είμαι, πως θα το δει ως άνδρας, αφού δεν είμαι εμφανώς παραμορφωμένος για να κάνει μπαμ. Βέβαια πήγε εκεί το θέμα στην συνεδρία αλλά φάνηκε να κινείται στο ίδιο πεδίο με τον προηγούμενο.....

----------


## Remedy

> Υπάρχει περίπτωση να μου πει ο ψυχολόγος πως είμαι άσχημος; *Ακόμα κι αν είμαι, πως θα το δει ως άνδρας*, αφού δεν είμαι εμφανώς παραμορφωμένος για να κάνει μπαμ. Βέβαια πήγε εκεί το θέμα στην συνεδρία αλλά φάνηκε να κινείται στο ίδιο πεδίο με τον προηγούμενο.....


δεν καταλαβαινω καν τι θες να πεις.
καθυστερημενοι ειναι οι ανδρες?
αν εζεις θεμα εμφανισης και ανδρας το βλεπει, και γυναικα. κατι αλλο παιζειιιι

----------


## agnostosgnostos

Αλλο να είναι κάποιος παραμορφωμένος και να φαίνεται σε όλους και άλλο τα χαρακτηριστικά του απλά να μην είναι ελκυστικά για το άλλο φύλλο. Ως άνδρας δεν θα μπορεί να με δει όπως μία γυναίκα, εκτός και αν είναι γκέι. Συνήθως οι άνδρες και οι γυναίκες χρησιμοποιούν διαφορετικά κριτήρια ομορφιάς, με αποτέλεσμα να πέφτουν έξω σχεδόν πάντα, εξού και όλα τα σχόλια του τύπου πως γίνεται αυτός να έχει αυτήν την γυναικάρα και πως γίνεται αυτή να έχει αυτόν τον παίδαρο κλπ.

----------


## Remedy

> Αλλο να είναι κάποιος παραμορφωμένος και να φαίνεται σε όλους και άλλο τα χαρακτηριστικά του απλά να μην είναι ελκυστικά για το άλλο φύλλο. Ως άνδρας δεν θα μπορεί να με δει όπως μία γυναίκα, εκτός και αν είναι γκέι. Συνήθως οι άνδρες και οι γυναίκες χρησιμοποιούν διαφορετικά κριτήρια ομορφιάς, με αποτέλεσμα να πέφτουν έξω σχεδόν πάντα, εξού και όλα τα σχόλια του τύπου πως γίνεται αυτός να έχει αυτήν την γυναικάρα και πως γίνεται αυτή να έχει αυτόν τον παίδαρο κλπ.


δεν ισχυει αυτο που λες οταν μιλαμε για κατι ΤΟΣΟ ΚΑΘΟΛΙΚΟ και ΤΟΣΟ ισοπεδωτικο που το βλεπουν ολες ανεξαιρετως οι γυναικες που γνωριζεις.
αν ειναι εμφανισιακο, μια χαρα το βλεπουν και οι ανδρες.
δεν χρειαζεται να νοιωθουν ελξη για να το νοιωσουν.
οπως και οι γυναικες καταλαβαινουν τον λογο που μια γυναικα ειναι ποθητη η απωθητικη ΓΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΟΥΣ κι οχι εναν κατ εξαιρεση.
δεν σημαινει οτι ελκονται απο γυναικες.
ακομα και τα επιχειρηματα σου βρε παιδι μου, με παραπεμπουν οτι δεν θελεις να δεις μια αληθεια(που δεν ξερω ποια ειναι) και προσπαθεις να παραπλανησεις και τον εαυτο σου τον ιδιο και τους συνομιλητες σου.
εφοσον απευθυνθηκες σε ψυχ, δουλεψε λιγο μαζι του και δς τι εχει να σου πει.

----------


## agnostosgnostos

Ξαναλέω πως τα επιχειρήματα μου βασίζονται στις εμπειρίες μου. Ομολογώ πως τα παραδείγματα που μου έχετε αναφέρει όλοι μου φαίνονται εξωπραγματικά γιατί δεν τα έχω συναντήσει ποτέ στην καθημερινότητά μου, μόνο σε ταινίες και βιβλία ίσως. Στην πρώτη σελίδα του thread πάντως κάποιος γράφει πως είναι στην ίδια θέση με την δική μου, γνωρίζω επίσης και άλλους σε παρόμοια θέση, οπότε δεν κατανοώ τέτοια δυσπιστία από τα άτομα εδώ, Οπως και να έχει στον ψυχολόγο θα συνεχίσω να πηγαίνω, δεν έχω κάποια καλύτερη εναλλακτική.

----------


## Remedy

> Ξαναλέω πως τα επιχειρήματα μου βασίζονται στις εμπειρίες μου. Ομολογώ πως τα παραδείγματα που μου έχετε αναφέρει όλοι μου φαίνονται εξωπραγματικά γιατί δεν τα έχω συναντήσει ποτέ στην καθημερινότητά μου, μόνο σε ταινίες και βιβλία ίσως. Στην πρώτη σελίδα του thread πάντως κάποιος γράφει πως είναι στην ίδια θέση με την δική μου, γνωρίζω επίσης και άλλους σε παρόμοια θέση, οπότε δεν κατανοώ τέτοια δυσπιστία από τα άτομα εδώ, Οπως και να έχει στον ψυχολόγο θα συνεχίσω να πηγαίνω, δεν έχω κάποια καλύτερη εναλλακτική.


κι εγω ξερω ατομα στην θεση σου (με οχι την πιο θελκτικη εμφανιση ) που εχουν καταπληκτικες σχεσεις με γυναικες, γαμους κλπ.
γι αυτο και συμπεραινω οτι ΟΤΙ κι ανε χει η εμφανιση σου, παιζουν κια λλα πραγματα που για να μην τα συζητας, ισως δεν τα εχεις συνειδητοποιησει.
στο να συνεχισεις με τον ψυχ, συμφωνουμε τουλαχιστον. στο ειπα ηδη.

----------


## elis

Μεγάλε εγώ είμαι αντιτουριστικοσ αγρότης ρούχα από τα στοκατζιδικα κλπ εμφάνιση ψηλός χοντρός έχω καταπληκτικές σχέσεις με τις γυναίκες πρέπει να έχω γύρω στις είκοσι φίλες τις οποίες τις παντρεψα όλες

----------


## savatage

> Στην πρώτη σελίδα του thread πάντως κάποιος γράφει πως είναι στην ίδια θέση με την δική μου,


Δεν ειναι στην ιδια θεση με τη δικη σου, αν θελεις διαβασε το θεμα του https://www.e-psychology.gr/forum/th...AF%CE%BA%CE%B7 "Γιατι τετοια καταδικη;"

Ελπιζω ο ψυχολογος σου να ειναι ικανος να σε βοηθησει να βρεις μια ακρη και αν με τον καιρο αναπτυξετε ανεση στην επικοινωνια και του ζητησεις να ειναι ευθυς και ωμα ειλικρινης απεναντι σου μπορει να αρχισεις να συνειδητοποιεις πραγματα που τωρα δε σου περνανε απο το μυαλο.
πχ το οτι εφτασες 32 και απευθυνθηκες σε ψυχολογο ειναι ενα κομματι προς διερευνηση. Εδω στο φορουμ μπαινουν στα 20 καταγχωμενοι επειδη δεν εχουν κανει ποτε σχεση. Εσυ στα 20-25 πώς το σκεφτοσουν? Ησουν απορροφημενος με τις σπουδες και τα επαγγελματικα σου? Ισως για καποιο λογο τοσα χρονια το ειχες σε δευτερη μοιρα, το φοβοσουν, απεφευγες, δεν ξερω, θα σκαλισει ο ψυχολογος τη σχεση σου με τους γονεις σου και κατι θα βρειτε απο δω κι απο κει. Εμεις εδω δεν...

εντιτ: Remedy στο θεμα του 85eon ριχνεις κατι ατακες θανατερες :P Πεθανα στο γελιο σε ορισμενα σημεια.

----------


## agnostosgnostos

Μπράβο σου elis συνέχισε έτσι, αλλά δεν καταλαβαίνω, τι θες να πεις με αυτά που γράφεις;

----------


## elis

Δεν είμαι ωραίος έχω ψύχωση κι όμως έχω φίλες

----------


## Mara.Z

agnostosagnostos

1) αν δεχτουμε οσα λες, εγω καταληγω στο οτι εχεις τρομερη δυσκολια με το θεμα <<οικειοτητα>>. Σε εχουν αγκαλιασει ποτε? εσυ εχεις αγκαλιασει ποτε κανεναν?? φιλικα, ανθρωπινα, δεν λεω ντε και καλα ερωτικα. 

2) Για να εισαι τοσο κοινωνικος, με παρεες, δραστηριοτητες, δουλεια, μορφωση κλπ, και να σου κοβει το δρομο η εμφανιση, δεν στεκει με την καμια οπως σου ειπαν και πιο πανω. Διοτι αν ησουν παραμορφωμενος ή ατομο με ειδικες αναγκες, θα σε ειχαν απορριψει και απο τη δουλεια σου ή θα σε ειχαν βαλει σε ειδικο ποστο...Αν δεν ησουν ευπαρουσιαστος και με καλη διαθεση, δεν θα σε εβαζαν δασκαλο σε χορευτικη ομαδα...
Θελω να πω οτι αν η εμφανιση ηταν τοσοοοο μεγαλο προβλημα οσο το παρουσιαζεις, θα μπλοκαρες και σε αλλους τομεις της ζωης σου. Εσυ λες ομως οτι σκιζεις σε ολα, και μενεις απραγος στα γκομενικα. 

3) Η σχεση δεν ειναι καλλιστεια! πλησιαζεις εναν ανθρωπο γιατι θελεις να ζησεις καποια πραγματα μαζι του και μπορει πιστευεις να σου τα προσφερει...Επομενως, ή εχεις πολυυυυυ υψηλα στανταρντς ή οι κοπελες που στοχευεις δεν ειναι διαθεσιμες (και αυτο δεν σημαινει αναγκαστικα οτι εχουν γκομενο, μπορει απλα να ειναι σε φαση οπου δεν θελουν να κανουν κατι γκομενικο) και βρισκεις ατομο που σε ενδιαφερει, με παρα πολυ αργο ρυθμο, δηλαδη ας πουμε μια φορα στα 7-8 χρονια (αν και αυτο συμβαινει κυριως σε γυναικες, σε αντρες δεν το εχω ακουσει).

----------


## agnostosgnostos

Είχα πάει και στα 24 μου σε ψυχολόγο αλλά δεν το είχα δει και πολύ σοβαρά και μου είχε πει και αυτός τότε από ότι θυμάμαι πως αν δεν αγχώνομαι κάποια στιγμή στο μέλλον θα έρθει κι αυτό.Διαβάζοντας το θέμα του 85Eon συμπεραίνω πως κοιτάει τα πράματα πολύ μελοδραματικά ενώ εγώ προσπαθώ να είμαι πιο ρεαλιστής. Ισως επειδή γνώριζα πως η αυτολύπηση είναι απωθητική αρνήθηκα να αφήσω τον εαυτό μου να απελπιστεί, ίσως απλά είχα περισσότερες ψυχικές αντοχές από αυτόν, δεν ξέρω με σιγουριά. Πάντα άφηνα χρόνο στον εαυτό μου ανάμεσα στην δουλεία και τις σπουδές για να γνωρίσω γυναίκες, απλά όπως έχω γράψει επανειλημμένα δεν υπήρχε ποτέ ανταπόκριση. Επίσης στεναχωριέμαι που ο 85Eon,αν παρακολουθεί το θέμα μου, θα νιώθει ακόμα χειρότερα τώρα.

----------


## agnostosgnostos

Δεν είδα να περιγράφεις κάτι άσχημο στην εμφάνιση σου elis. και ψηλός είσαι και εύσωμος. Φυσικά και έχω αγκαλιάσει άτομα, τις φίλες μου κάθε φορά που έχω καιρό να τις δω αγκαλιαζόμαστε και φιλιόμαστε. Ανέφερα πιο πριν στο thread πως δεν έχω καθόλου υψηλά στάνταρ, προσεγγίζω κυρίως κοπέλες που στεναχωριούνται από την έλλειψη ανδρικού ενδιαφέροντος στην ζωή τους και επιζητούν διακαώς σύντροφο, καθώς και το ότι συνέχεια την πέφτω σε γυναίκες που γνωρίζω είτε από παρέες είτε μόνος μου. Ο αριθμός γυναικών που έχω προσεγγίσει και με έχουν απορρίψει είναι πολύ μεγάλος.

----------


## Mara.Z

> Ο αριθμός γυναικών που έχω προσεγγίσει και με έχουν απορρίψει είναι πολύ μεγάλος.



Μπορεις να μας περιγραψεις ΠΩΣ τις εχεις προσεγγισει? επιγραμματικα το διαλογο? και σε τι περιβαλλον?

----------


## agnostosgnostos

Δεν χρησιμοποιώ στάνταρ "ατάκες" έτσι ώστε να έχω ένα συγκεκριμένο διάλογο τον οποίο μάλιστα να θυμάμαι και επιγραμματικά. Κάνω απλό ανθρώπινο διάλογο, δεν είμαι ρομπότ. Τα περιβάλλοντα ποικίλουν ανά τα χρόνια, από το σχολικό, φοιτητικό και μετέπειτα εργασιακό μου περιβάλλον μέχρι τις διάφορες δραστηριότητες, τις παρέες, τα ταξίδια και τις νυχτερινές και μη εξόδους σε διάφορα μέρη. Εχω ήδη αναφέρει κάποια συνοπτικά παραδείγματα στο thread.

----------


## savatage

Εχεις παει και ταξιδια στο εξωτερικο και αντιμετωπισες το ιδιο ακριβως προβλημα?

----------


## agnostosgnostos

Και στο εξωτερικό αόρατος ήμουν, αν και έκανα φίλες και φίλους από ξένες χώρες.

----------


## savatage

Εχεις κανει ειδικες εξετασεις για τα ανδρογονα? Μετρηση ολικης και ελευθερης τεστοστερονης?

----------


## agnostosgnostos

Δεν έχω ορμονικό θέμα αλλιώς δεν θα είχα τόση μυική μάζα ούτε τις αθλητικές επιδόσεις που έχω. Στα 27 μου είχα πάρει 1η θέση μαχητόσημο ως καταδρομέας όντας ο μεγαλύτερος σε ηλικία φαντάρος της σειράς μου. Η τελευταία φορά που έκανα εξέταση ήταν μόλις είχα απολυθεί γιατί η εξαντλητική εκπαίδευση με έχει κουράσει και νόμιζα πως είχα πάθει κάτι. Η τεστοστερόνη ορού ήταν 918 ng/dl με ανώτερο φυσιολογικό όριο τα 1012, το ξέρω γιατί κρατάω αρχείο με ότι εξετάσεις έχω κάνει γενικά.

----------


## Mara.Z

ασχετο αλλα μου θυμισες αυτους τους στιχους....

Αχ! σπούδασα φιλοσοφία
και νομική και ιατρική,
και, αλίμονο, θεολογία
με κόπο και μ' επιμονή·
και να ‘μαι ‘δω με τόσα φώτα,
εγώ μωρός, όσο και πρώτα!

(από το μονόλογο του «Φάουστ»)

----------


## savatage

> Δεν έχω ορμονικό θέμα αλλιώς δεν θα είχα τόση μυική μάζα ούτε τις αθλητικές επιδόσεις που έχω. Στα 27 μου είχα πάρει 1η θέση μαχητόσημο ως καταδρομέας όντας ο μεγαλύτερος σε ηλικία φαντάρος της σειράς μου. Η τελευταία φορά που έκανα εξέταση ήταν μόλις είχα απολυθεί γιατί η εξαντλητική εκπαίδευση με έχει κουράσει και νόμιζα πως είχα πάθει κάτι. Η τεστοστερόνη ορού ήταν 918 ng/dl με ανώτερο φυσιολογικό όριο τα 1012, το ξέρω γιατί κρατάω αρχείο με ότι εξετάσεις έχω κάνει γενικά.


οκ σε ρωτησα επειδη ειπες οτι δε βγαζεις τριχες σε προσωπο και σωμα και οτι εχεις ανοιχτη λεκανη και αυτο ειναι θεμα τεστοστερονης. Με τα ανδρογονα εχει να κανει. Η ανοιχτη λεκανη ορισμενες φορες συνυπαρχει και με εξτρα λιπος στο στηθος, εχεις εσυ τετοιο θεμα?
Γιατι να σε απορριπτουν ΜΟΝΟ επειδη ειναι θηλυπρεπη τα χαρακτηριστικα του προσωπου σου και το σχημα του κεφαλιου και μαλιστα και σε χωρες του εξωτερικου?! Τι στο καλο?! 
Στην Κινα εχεις παει? (σοβαρα ρωταω)

----------


## agnostosgnostos

Τον ξέρω, ως φοιτητής κάποτε δούλευα σε ένα θέατρο και μία από της παραστάσεις ήταν ο faust, έβλεπα την παράσταση στον ελεύθερο μου χρόνο και είχα μάθει και κομμάτια από τον ρόλο του wagner. Εχει βασιστεί σε αληθινό πρόσωπο ο χαρακτήρας του, αυτό μου αρέσει πολύ.

----------


## agnostosgnostos

Δεν έχω πάει Κίνα δυστυχώς, έχω πάει όμως Ιαπωνία και Ινδία. Φαντάζομαι το λες επειδή εκεί οι άνθρωποι είναι πιο μικρόσωμοι; Η τριχοφυία δεν εξαρτάται αποκλειστικά από τα ανδρογόνα. Το δεύτερο που αναφέρεις μοιάζει με γυναικομαστία, δεν έχω, ούτε και αυτή εξαρτάται από τα ανδρογόνα και δεν είναι λίπος, είναι αδένας γιαυτό και όση δίαιτα να κάνει κάποιος μένει και θέλει χειρουργική αφαίρεση.

----------


## savatage

Οχι δε νομιζω οτι λεμε το ιδιο, εξτρα λιπος στην περιοχη στηθους και στην περιοχη λεκανης εννοουσα. Αλλα αφου εχεις κανει μετρηση τεστοστερονης δεν ειναι ουτε αυτο το θεμα.
Ρωτησα για την Κινα γιατι εκει οπωσδηποτε τα στανταρντς δεν περιλαμβανουν τριχες και πλαταρες κλπ

----------


## agnostosgnostos

Γιατί το πιστεύεις αυτό; Δεν ήταν η εμπειρία μου αυτή στην Ιαπωνία, και όλες οι πλευρές της κουλτούρας της Ιαπωνίας είναι ως ένα βαθμό επηρεασμένες από την Κίνα.

----------


## savatage

Οι Κινεζοι παρουσιαζουν ελαχιστη τριχοφυια και ειναι γενικα μικροκαμωμενοι. Ε δε νομιζω οι Κινεζες να θελουν τον αντρα μελαχρινο, γεροδεμενο, μουσατο οπως ειναι η μοδα εδω τα τελευταια χρονια. Στο μεταξυ Κινεζους και Κινεζες μονιμους-ες κατοικους στην Ελλαδα εχουμε παρα παρα πολλους-ες

----------


## iwannaaa

Μηπως οι γυναικες που δε σε βλεπουν με αλλες και που εισαι θηλυπρεπης και τις εχεις για φιλες νομιζουν οτι εισαι γκει και τι κρατας μυστικο? Μην παρεξηγηθεις αλλα ειναι κι αυτο μια αποψη .εχεις δειξει ξεκαθαρα οτι τις ποθεις? Εχεις πιασει ποτε καμια να τη φιλησεις παθιασμενα εκει που μιλατε σα φιλοι αυθορμητα? Κι αν οχι γτ δεν το κανεις και βλεπεις? 

Εστάλη από SM-J510FN στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## agnostosgnostos

Οι Κινέζοι στον νότο είναι κυρίως μελαχρινοί,το ίδιο και οι Ιάπωνες.Το μέσος ύψος στις χώρε αυτές είναι κοντά στο δικό μου. Οταν ήμουν στην Ιαπωνία είδα πολλούς Ιάπωνες πιο ψηλούς και μελαχρινούς από εμένα και με παραπάνω τριχοφυία. Νομίζω η εικόνα που έχεις είναι αποτέλεσμα στερεότυπου. Πάντα ήμουν ξεκάθαρος για τις προθέσεις μου, έχω επιχειρήσει να φιλήσω κοπέλα αυθόρμητα, ιδίως παλιότερα αλλά πάντα απομακρύνονταν, με έσπρωχναν ελαφρά, μου έλεγαν τι κάνεις ρε, παρεξήγησες και άλλα τέτοια. Η ίδια ερώτηση μου έγινε στην αρχή του thread και το έχω ξαναπεί αυτό.

----------


## savatage

Μου κανει τρομερη εντυπωση οτι απαντας τοσο ψυχρα συναισθηματικα αποστασιωποιημενα εντελως ΛΟΓΙΚΑ σε ο,τι κι αν σε ρωταμε. Οπως επισης και το γεγονος οτι στον πρωτο ψυχολογο ειπες οτι παρουσιασες την κατασταση σου αρκετα καλη και χωρις σχεση και εφτασε να σε ρωτησει και το ενδεχομενο να μην κανεις ποτέ, αφου περιγραφεις την αυτοπεποιθηση σου, την αυτοεκτιμηση και την κατασταση σε ολους τους αλλους τομεις πολυ καλη. Στο δευτερο ψυχολογο ειπες οτι τα παρουσιασες πιο μαυρα επιτηδες, αρα δηλαδη εσυ δεν τα θεωρεις και τοσο μαυρα. Οποτε θελεις σχεση λογω κοινωνικων στερεοτυπων? Επειδη πρεπει να κανεις? 
Εισαι ασεξουαλικος? Εχεις καποιο θεμα αυτισμου? 
Βλεπεις πορνο? Σου την πεφτουν γκεη αντρες? Οσο ησουν δασκαλος λατιν υπηρξε καποιος γκεη που ενδιαφερθηκε? Εσυ οταν χορευεις με γυναικες εχεις ποτε νιωσει σεξουαλικη διεγερση? Εχεις φαντασιωσεις? Σε τι ηλικια αρχισες να μαθαινεις χορο και πώς προεκυψε?

----------


## agnostosgnostos

Προσπαθώ όσο γίνεται να διαχωρίζω στο μυαλό μου την αυτοεκτίμηση και αυτοπεποίθηση που έχω στο άτομο μου με την ανικανότητα μου να προκαλέσω οποιαδήποτε ερωτική έλξη στις γυναίκες, έτσι ώστε να επηρεάζεται όσο το δυνατόν λιγότερο αρνητικά η ψυχολογία μου. Μου την έχουν πέσει 2-3 απελπισμένοι γκέι στο παρελθόν και έχω και φίλους γκέι, αλλά δεν με ελκύουν η άνδρες. Δεν έχω αυτισμό, το να είσαι επικοινωνιακός και χαλαρός είναι βασικό στην δουλειά μου και χωρίς αυτά δεν θα είχα φτάσει εδώ που είμαι. Σχέση θέλω γιατί νιώθω την έντονη συναισθηματική και σωματική ανάγκη να είμαι με μία γυναίκα. Πορνό δεν βλέπω, δεν μου αρέσει και μου θυμίζει και την έλλειψη συντρόφου στο πλευρό μου, γενικά δεν είμαι οπτικός τύπος, εξού και τα χαμηλά στάνταρ εμφάνισης που έχω σε γυναίκες. Σεξουαλική διέγερση νιώθω πολύ εύκολα και συνεχώς λόγω της χρόνιας σεξουαλικής μου στέρησης, αλλά σαν ενήλικος άνθρωπος προσπαθώ να ελέγχω τα πάθη μου στον βαθμό που είμαι ικανός. Μάθαινα παραδοσιακούς χορούς από μικρός, πιο συγκεκριμένα ζειμπέκικο και στο πανεπιστήμιο ένας συμφοιτητής μου πρότεινε να πάμε στην ομάδα λάτιν χορών της σχολής για να γνωρίσουμε κορίτσια, αποδείχτηκα τόσο καλός λόγω παρελθοντικής εμπειρίας που κατέληξα αργότερα δάσκαλος χορού σε ερασιτεχνικό αλλά και σε επαγγελματικό επίπεδο ως ημιαπασχόληση ταυτόχρονα με τις σπουδές μου.

----------


## savatage

Τι να σου πω βρε αγνωστεγνωστε, τοση λογικη, αυτοσυγκρατηση και προγραμματισμος οταν προκειται για ενα τοσο σημαντικο ψυχικο κομματι πραγματικα μου κανει τρομερη εντυπωση. Εμεις μπορουμε να σε βοηθησουμε καπως? Η συζητηση εδω σε εχει προβληματισει καθολου? Σου δημιουργηθηκε καποια νεα ιδεα, καποια σκεψη που δεν ειχες πριν?

----------


## agnostosgnostos

Η συζήτηση εδώ με έχει όχι απλά προβληματίσει, με έχει απελπίσει γιατί δεν βλέπω φως στον ορίζοντα και δεν μου έχει πει κανείς κάτι που να μην έχω κάνει η σκεφτεί ήδη. Οπως έγραψα και πιο πριν κάπου στο thread, δεν ήξερα τι περίμενα λέγοντας το πρόβλημά μου εδώ, απλά έχω ξεμείνει από ιδέες και δεν ξέρω τι άλλες επιλογές έχω, εκτός από τον ψυχολόγο φυσικά. Επιπλέον δεν ξέρω για πόσο καιρό ακόμα θα καταφέρω να λειτουργώ τόσο ψύχραιμα και συγκροτημένα ως άτομο στην καθημερινότητα μου, καθώς και το μέχρι πότε θα διαρκέσουν οι ψυχικές μου αντοχές. Οσους άνδρες ξέρω σε παρόμοια κατάσταση έχουν καταρρεύσει σχεδόν ολοκληρωτικά προ πολλού, ελπίζω να μην είμαι ο επόμενος στην λίστα.

----------


## Mara.Z

Αν θεωρεις προβλημα την τριχοφυια, μπορεις να κανεις προσθετικη σε μαλλια και μουσια! ειναι κατι που γινεται!!!
Και για το χρωμα, ειπαμε σολαριουμ, με καθοδηγηση ειδικου θα εχεις αποτελεσμα!!

Για το σωμα, με ενα ωραιο κουλ στυλ ντυσιματος, αφου εισαι γυμνασμενος, δεν εχεις κανενα προβλημα!!

Αλλα εγω πιστευω οτι και την εμφανιση να τη φτιαξεις οπως σου εχει κολλησει, και παλι δεν θα βρισκεις γυναικα...

----------


## savatage

Ειχες δεχτει μπουλινγκ στο σχολειο λογω θηλυπρεπειας? Αυτο που μας λες οτι σου λενε τωρα δηλαδη, στο ελεγαν και κατα την εφηβεια? Ή και πιο πριν?

----------


## agnostosgnostos

Δεν θέλω να ξαναγράψω τα ίδια πάλι, αλλά τι να γίνει. Προσθετική τριχών δεν γίνεται παρά σε πολύ ιδιαίτερες συνθήκες τις οποίες εγώ δεν πληρώ(το έχω ψάξει και έχω ρωτήσει ειδικό). Οι τρίχες απλά θα πέσουν μετά από λίγο καιρό. Το μαύρισμα από σολάριουμ δεν μοιάζει καθόλου με το φυσικό μαύρισμα και πόσο μάλλον με το φυσικό μελαχρινό δέρμα. Φαντάσου μες τον χειμώνα έναν άνθρωπο βαμμένο πορτοκαλί, θα το έβλεπες ωραίο; Ακόμα όμως και να μην ήταν έτσι δεν θα μπορούσα να το κάνω γιατί το δέρμα μου είναι πολύ λεπτό και παράγει μειωμένη ποσότητα μελανίνης, με αποτέλεσμα να έχω πολύ αυξημένο κίνδυνο για καρκίνο από το φυσικό φως του ηλίου, πόσο μάλλον από το σολάριουμ, του οποίου το φως είναι πολύ πιο βλαβερό από του ηλίου. Αυτά μου τα έχει πει γιατρός. Το σώμα μου έχει περίεργο σχήμα από μόνο του όπως έχω προαναφέρει αλλά γενικά προσέχω το ντύσιμο μου και πάντα φοράω εφαρμοστά ρούχα που να το αναδεικνύουν όσο γίνεται.

----------


## agnostosgnostos

Δεν με πείραζε κανείς στο σχολείο από όσο θυμάμαι, ήμουν φίλους με όλους σε σημείο να με πρήζουν για να είμαι πρόεδρος τάξης και δεκαπενταμελούς κάθε χρονιά. Γενικά δεν θυμάμαι να πείραζαν κανέναν στο σχολείο μου,δεν υπήρχε σχεδόν καθόλου bullying εκτός από δυο τρεις ασυνήθιστες περιπτώσεις παιδιών με εξαιρετικά αλλοπρόσαλλη και ενίοτε επιθετική συμπεριφορά προς τους υπολοίπους μας. Το ότι μικροδείχνω τόσο άρχισαν να μου το λένε στην εφηβεία μου καθώς τα άλλα παιδιά αναπτύσσονταν σωματικά ενώ εγώ όχι πέρα από την μυική μου μάζα και το ύψος μου. Παρόλα αυτά δεν θυμάμαι να μου στάθηκε εμπόδιο σε φιλίες, ήμουν και αρκετά καλός στο μπάσκετ και σίγουρα βοήθησε και αυτό. Το μόνο που έδειχνε να αλλάζει ήταν πως τα κορίτσια άρχιζαν να δείχνουν ζωηρό ερωτικό ενδιαφέρον για αγόρια, εκτός από εμένα.

----------


## savatage

Ψαχνω λιγο τη φαση και βλεπω και μαρτυριες απο αντρες που εχουν το ιδιο παραπονο, οτι οι γυναικες τους θελουν μονο για φιλους και ολοι τους αντιμετωπιζουν σα να ειναι γκεη. Αλλα και μαρτυριες-σχολια απο λιγες γυναικες που λενε οτι εκαναν σχεση ή παντρευτηκαν με τετοιο αντρα ή οτι τους αρεσουν οι θηλυπρεπεις αντρες, οποτε υπομονη μεχρι να γνωρισετε τη γυναικα που της αρεσει αυτο το στυλ προτεινουν. Εχεις ψαξει καθολου σε ξενα σαητ? "effeminate straight man" ονομαζεται ή ειναι κατι αλλο?

----------


## agnostosgnostos

To έψαξα μια τώρα στο google και δεν νομίζω πως έχω κάποια σχέση με αυτό στην εμφάνιση η το στυλ. Δεν είναι τόσο ότι είμαι θηλυπρεπής στην εμφάνιση όσο ότι μοιάζω με παιδί. Ηξερα κορίτσια με τέτοια γούστα στο πανεπιστήμιο, αλλά και με αυτές δεν είχα ποτέ κάποια τύχη. Δεν καταλαβαίνω πως έχεις σχηματίσει την εντύπωση ότι με θεωρούν γκέι, κανείς δεν μου το έχει πει αυτό. Αυτό που μου λένε είναι πως δεν είμαι ελκυστικός επειδή μικροδείχνω πάρα πολύ.

----------


## Mara.Z

Παντως οκ η εμφανιση ειναι σημαντικοτατη αρχικα, αλλα το ολο πακετο της σχεσης εχει να κανει και με τα ζητουμενα καθενος... τι ψαχνει, τι θελει να ζησει, σε τι φαση ειναι, εχει κεφια γενικοτερα για εξοδους, συντροφικοτητα, κοινωνικη ζωη, κλπ. 
Επομενως αν αναλογιστουμε οτι οι περισσοτερες στα 27-30 τους ψαχνουν αντρα για γαμο και παιδι, ισως η μαλθακη, μη-στιβαρη εμφανιση σου δεν τις πειθει οτι μπορεις να ανταποκριθεις σε αυτους τους ρολους, του συζυγου-πατερα! Και για αυτο σε θελουν για φιλο, γιατι περνανε καλα μαζι σου μονο φιλικα.

----------


## savatage

Δεν εχω σχηματισει την εντυπωση οτι σιγουρα ολοι σε θεωρουν γκεη. Αλλα σου λενε οτι εισαι θηλυπρεπης, οχι οτι μικροφερνεις(τουλαχιστον για 11 σελιδες αυτο συζηταμε, τωρα μου το αλλαζεις), ειναι εντελως αλλο το ενα και αλλο το αλλο. Πολυ συχνα οι θηλυπρεπεις ακομα και αν ειναι στρεητ, περνιουνται για γκεη.
Αλλα υπαρχουν γυναικες που το γουσταρουν αυτο. Ειναι λιγες αλλα υπαρχουν.

Πώς σου φαινεται αυτη η μαρτυρια πχ?
https://www.reddit.com/r/AskMen/comm...u_and_what_is/
και σχολιο [_–]Mysta02♂ 3 βαθμοί πριν από 1 χρόνο 

I could've written this...

My gf's friends told her to break up with me asap as I would one day "come out" and leave her.

We've been together 9 years and I still like boobs and vaginas.

_

----------


## agnostosgnostos

Αν και έχω φίλες και φίλους που έχουν παντρευτεί, δεν ξέρω παρά ελάχιστα άτομα στην ηλικία μου που να επιζητούν γάμο και οικογένεια, ειδικά με την οικονομική κρίση. Δεν προσεγγίζω ερωτικά γυναίκες που δεν ψάχνουν σύντροφο έτσι κι αλλιώς, επίσης το target group μου δεν περιορίζεται στις ηλικίες 27-30.

----------


## agnostosgnostos

Δεν έχω πει πουθενά πως με θεωρεί κάποιος θηλυπρεπή, αν μπορείς να το βρεις κάπου κάνε το quote. Εχω πει πως με θεωρούν άσχημο λόγο του ότι μικροδείχνω λόγω κάποιον χαρακτηριστικών μου, τα οποία έχω αναφέρει άπειρες φορές στο thread.

----------


## savatage

> Δεν έχω πει πουθενά πως με θεωρεί κάποιος θηλυπρεπή, αν μπορείς να το βρεις κάπου κάνε το quote. Εχω πει πως με θεωρούν άσχημο λόγο του ότι μικροδείχνω λόγω κάποιον χαρακτηριστικών μου, τα οποία έχω αναφέρει άπειρες φορές στο thread.


Οκ θα το δω αυριο αν ειναι για παραθεση γιατι εδω και ωρα προσκυναω απο τη νυστα.

----------


## Mara.Z

> επίσης το target group μου δεν περιορίζεται στις ηλικίες 27-30.


οι μικροτερες ηλικιες συλλεγουν εμπειριες, και ειναι πολυ δραστηριες κοινωνικα. 
Εσυ με τη δουλεια και τις δραστηριοτητες σου θα μπορουσες να ανταποκριθεις στο προγραμμα πχ μιας φοιτητριας για σχεση? που να σε καλυπτει και συναισθηματικα? δυσκολο αλλα οχι αδυνατο...

Νομιζω καποιο θεμα υπαρχει στα ζητουμενα σου που δεν το εχεις εντοπισει...
Και θα σου προτεινα να εβρισκες καμια κοπελιτσα διαθεσιμη για σεξ, να ξεκινησεις απο εκει, και μετα να το βρεις και συναισθηματικα...
Και μην μας ξαναπεις οτι θες ολο το πακετο συναισθημα-σεξ-σχεση, γιατι κατα παραγγελια αυτα δεν γινονται! πρεπει να δουλεψεις για να βγαλεις την ακρη....

----------


## Mara.Z

> *Θηλυπρεπής είμαι στην εμφάνιση* όχι στην συμπεριφορά, μάλλον επειδή οι γυναίκες με βλέπουν με τόσες παρέες, τόσο δραστήριο όλη την ώρα πιστεύουν πως είναι αδύνατον να μην έχω εμπειρίες σε τέτοια ηλικία.



το εκανα quote..............

----------


## agnostosgnostos

Κοπέλες που να θέλουν απλά σεξ βρίσκω άνετα, το πρόβλημα είναι πως δεν θέλουν σεξ με εμένα. Δεν αποκλείω καθόλου το ενδεχόμενο πιο ελεύθερης σχέσης , απλά σεξ μέσα σε μία σχέση θα μου ήταν προτιμότερο. Εδώ ξαναρχόμαστε στο μοτίβο πως καμία κοπέλα δεν με βρίσκει ελκυστικό για οτιδήποτε ερωτικό.

----------


## agnostosgnostos

Μία σελίδα πριν η elisabet με ρωτάει αν έχω θηλυπρεπή στοιχεία συμπεριφοράς, το ίδιο και εσύ maraΖ. Αυτό που ήθελα να εκφράσω είναι πως αν έχω κάτι που μπορεί να ερμηνευτεί ως θηλυπρεπές είναι στην εμφάνιση μου και όχι στην συμπεριφορά μου, γιατί από ότι κατάλαβα θεωρείτε την έλλειψη τριχοφυίας και το μικροκαμωμένο σωματότυπο και πρόσωπο ως θηλυπρεπή στοιχεία. Μπορεί να έχετε δίκιο, απλά δεν μου το έχει επισημάνει κανείς φίλος ή φίλη, πρώτη φορά από εσάς το ακούω ως πιθανό θέμα.

----------


## deletedmember412018

βρε κοριτσια τι του γραφεται εδω μεσα του ανθρωπου; ειναι δυνατον να κανει εξεταση τεστοστερονης επειδη δε του καθεται καμια; σε λιγο θα του πειτε και για κολονοσκοπηση να σας αποδειξει οτι δεν ειναι γκεϋ. 

το θεμα ειναι απλο φιλε. η χωρα εχει χρεοκοπησει κι ως εκ τουτου οι γυναικες εχουν γινει λιγακι αδιαφορες. οσο κι αν φαινεται γενικο/σεξιστικο/προσβλητικο, χωρις λεφτα οι αντρες δεν εχουν κυρος και δυναμη. κατι που χρειαζονται οι γυναικες για να νιωσουν ασφαλεια. 

ετσι μια χαρα παιδια σαν κι εσενα μενουν μονα γιατι καμια δεν ενδιαφερεται. αν υπηρχαν λεφτα ειχες και μια αμαξαρα και εβγαινες καπου με πολλες ελευθερες ολο και καποια θα ενδιαφεροταν. τωρα δε βλεπουν μελλον μαζι σου γι'αυτο μαλλον σε αντιμετωπιζουν φιλικα. προτιμουν καναν ιταλο ή απο αλλη χωρα που ξερουν οτι θα εχουν καλη εξελιξη μαζι τους.

----------


## elisabet

Κοίτα είναι διαφορετικό κάποιος να έχει "άσχημα" χαρακτηριστικά και διαφορετικό τα χαρακτηριστικά του αυτά να είναι θηλυπρεπή.
Στην πρώτη περίπτωση, όπως σου είπαν κι άλλοι εδώ, υπάρχει πληθώρα ανθρώπων, γυναίκες και άντρες που μια χαρά κάνουν σχέσεις και δεν τους στέκεται εμπόδιο η εμφάνιση. Απορώ πως αυτό δεν το βλέπεις στον κύκλο σου.

Στη δεύτερη περίπτωση, το κατανοώ οτι μπορεί να είναι πρόβλημα. Ένας άντρας με τέτοια χαρακτηριστικά που επιπλέον δεν τον βλέπουν ποτέ να κυκλοφορεί με γυναίκα, θεωρώ πως εύκολα μπορεί να θεωρηθεί ως γκει και αυτός ακριβώς να είναι ο λόγος που οι γυναίκες απομακρύνονται και τον θέλουν μόνο για φίλο. Επιπλέον την θηλυπρέπεια στην συμπεριφορά, σε διάφορα μικρά πράγματα, σε κινήσεις κτλ δύσκολα μπορει να την αντιληφθεί το ίδιο το άτομο.

Αφου ξεκίνησες σε ψυχολόγο θεωρώ πως θα σε βοηθήσει να βρεις τι γίνεται γιατί είμαι σίγουρη πως και κάτι στην συμπεριφορά σου μπλοκάρει το όλο θέμα.
Και συμφωνώ με την παρατήρηση πως και εδώ απαντάς πολύ ψυχρά λογικά μετρημένα, συναισθηματικα αποστασιοποιημενα εντελώς.

----------


## elisabet

> βρε κοριτσια τι του γραφεται εδω μεσα του ανθρωπου; ειναι δυνατον να κανει εξεταση τεστοστερονης επειδη δε του καθεται καμια; σε λιγο θα του πειτε και για κολονοσκοπηση να σας αποδειξει οτι δεν ειναι γκεϋ. 
> 
> το θεμα ειναι απλο φιλε. η χωρα εχει χρεοκοπησει κι ως εκ τουτου οι γυναικες εχουν γινει λιγακι αδιαφορες. οσο κι αν φαινεται γενικο/σεξιστικο/προσβλητικο, χωρις λεφτα οι αντρες δεν εχουν κυρος και δυναμη. κατι που χρειαζονται οι γυναικες για να νιωσουν ασφαλεια. 
> 
> ετσι μια χαρα παιδια σαν κι εσενα μενουν μονα γιατι καμια δεν ενδιαφερεται. αν υπηρχαν λεφτα ειχες και μια αμαξαρα και εβγαινες καπου με πολλες ελευθερες ολο και καποια θα ενδιαφεροταν. τωρα δε βλεπουν μελλον μαζι σου γι'αυτο μαλλον σε αντιμετωπιζουν φιλικα. προτιμουν καναν ιταλο ή απο αλλη χωρα που ξερουν οτι θα εχουν καλη εξελιξη μαζι τους.


Ο φίλος μας εδώ όμως λέει πως έχει λεφτά και καλή δουλειά. Άρα δεν στέκει η θεωρία σου. Σύμφωνα με τα λεγόμενα σου θα έπρεπε οι γυναικες να του την πέφτουν μόνο για αυτά. Όμως λέει πως παρόλα αυτα δεν του τη πέφτει καμία!

----------


## Remedy

> *Προσπαθώ όσο γίνεται να διαχωρίζω στο μυαλό μου την αυτοεκτίμηση και αυτοπεποίθηση που έχω στο άτομο μου με την ανικανότητα μου να προκαλέσω οποιαδήποτε ερωτική έλξη στις γυναίκες, έτσι ώστε να επηρεάζεται όσο το δυνατόν λιγότερο αρνητικά η ψυχολογία μου*. Μου την έχουν πέσει 2-3 απελπισμένοι γκέι στο παρελθόν και έχω και φίλους γκέι, αλλά δεν με ελκύουν η άνδρες. Δεν έχω αυτισμό, το να είσαι επικοινωνιακός και χαλαρός είναι βασικό στην δουλειά μου και χωρίς αυτά δεν θα είχα φτάσει εδώ που είμαι. Σχέση θέλω γιατί νιώθω την έντονη συναισθηματική και σωματική ανάγκη να είμαι με μία γυναίκα. Πορνό δεν βλέπω, δεν μου αρέσει και μου θυμίζει και την έλλειψη συντρόφου στο πλευρό μου, γενικά δεν είμαι οπτικός τύπος, εξού και τα χαμηλά στάνταρ εμφάνισης που έχω σε γυναίκες. Σεξουαλική διέγερση νιώθω πολύ εύκολα και συνεχώς λόγω της χρόνιας σεξουαλικής μου στέρησης, αλλά σαν ενήλικος άνθρωπος προσπαθώ να ελέγχω τα πάθη μου στον βαθμό που είμαι ικανός. Μάθαινα παραδοσιακούς χορούς από μικρός, πιο συγκεκριμένα ζειμπέκικο και στο πανεπιστήμιο ένας συμφοιτητής μου πρότεινε να πάμε στην ομάδα λάτιν χορών της σχολής για να γνωρίσουμε κορίτσια, αποδείχτηκα τόσο καλός λόγω παρελθοντικής εμπειρίας που κατέληξα αργότερα δάσκαλος χορού σε ερασιτεχνικό αλλά και σε επαγγελματικό επίπεδο ως ημιαπασχόληση ταυτόχρονα με τις σπουδές μου.


σορυ, αλλα κατι επεξεργαζεσαι σε αυτα που μας λες...
η αυτοεκτιμηση και η αυτοπεποιθηση δεν ακολουθουν λογικες επεξεργασιες , αλλα συναισθηματικες.
εχω την αισθηση οτι δημιουργεις ενα σεναριο ωστε να μην εχουμε να σου κανουμε απολυτως καμια προταση και να φτασει η συζητηση στο αδιεξοδο που (για καποιον περιεργο λογο), επιθυμεις (η να εχεις και καμια προταση απο γυναικα απο εδω, για γνωριμιες. δεν ξερω..).

και τι εννοεις με το οτι προσπαθεις να ελεγξεις τα παθη σου?
απο τα 17 και μετα, τι ακριβως κανεις για την σεξουαλικη σου διεγερση, αν δεν βλεπεις τσοντες?
δεν αυτοικανοποιεισαι?

----------


## agnostosgnostos

ΝοΝ αν και ξέρω άνδρες με άσχημη εμφάνιση που να έχουν γυναίκες επειδή έχουν λεφτά, οι περισσότεροι μου φίλοι που έχουν πέραση είναι άφραγκοι ή έχουν απλές δουλειές όπως όλος ο κόσμος. Εγώ αμάξι δεν έχω, έχω μηχανή. Ξέρω και άτομα με λεφτά και αμαξάρες που δεν βρίσκουν με τίποτα όπως κι εγώ. Αν η αυτοεκτίμηση και η αυτοπεποίθηση ακολουθούν συναισθηματικές μόνο επεξεργασίες τότε γιατί δίνεται σε άτομα η λογική συμβουλή πως πρέπει να αποκτήσουν αυτοπεποίθηση, λες και γίνεται έτσι απλά ως δια μαγείας μόνο αν το αποφασίσεις; Πιθανώς αν δεν είχα επιτυχία σε όλους τους άλλους τομείς της ζωής μου να ένιωθα πολύ χειρότερα. Δεν πλέω και σε πελάγη ευτυχίας αλλά προσπαθώ να μην απελπίζομαι και να μην μιζεριάζω όσο το δυνατόν γίνεται, δεν πάει να πει πως τα καταφέρνω τέλεια, αλλά προσπαθώ όσο ακόμα έχω δυνάμεις, δεν ξέρω γιατί φαίνεται τόσο απίστευτο αυτό. Οταν εννοώ προσπαθώ να ελέγχω τα πάθη μου εννοώ πως παρόλη την διέγερση που μπορεί να νιώθω όταν βλέπω ένα γυναικείο σώμα ή μία γυναίκα να μου χαμογελά αλληλεπιδρώ με αυτήν φυσιολογικά και αποφεύγω γλοιώδεις συμπεριφορές που έχω δει αλλού όπως το να τις κοιτάνε στο στήθος αντί για τα μάτια ενώ μιλάνε και αντί να προσέχουν την συζήτηση να σκέφτονται διάφορα άκυρα στο μυαλό τους και να μην μπορούν να απαντήσουν μετά η να κομπάζουν σαν παιδάκια. Παλιότερα αυτοικανοποιόμουν σκεπτόμενος γνωστές μου κοπέλες που μου άρεσαν αλλά και πάλι σχετικά σπάνια, ταυτόχρονα είχα και συχνά ονειρώξεις κατά την διάρκεια του ύπνου. Λόγω της νεαρής ηλικίας και του αθλητισμού οι ορμόνες μου βάραγαν συνέχεια κόκκινο, δυστυχώς το πρόβλημα χειροτέρεψε με την πάροδο των χρόνων γιατί τώρα πια δεν αυτοικανοποιούμαι ποτέ.

----------


## Remedy

> ΝοΝ αν και ξέρω άνδρες με άσχημη εμφάνιση που να έχουν γυναίκες επειδή έχουν λεφτά, οι περισσότεροι μου φίλοι που έχουν πέραση είναι άφραγκοι ή απλά έχουν απλές δουλειές όπως όλος ο κόσμος. Εγώ αμάξι δεν έχω, έχω μηχανή. Ξέρω και άτομα με λεφτά και αμαξάρες που δεν βρίσκουν με τίποτα όπως κι εγώ. *Αν η αυτοεκτίμηση και η αυτοπεποίθηση ακολουθούν συναισθηματικές μόνο επεξεργασίες τότε γιατί δίνεται σε άτομα η λογική συμβουλή πως πρέπει να αποκτήσουν αυτοπεποίθηση, λες και γίνεται έτσι απλά ως δια μαγείας μόνο αν το αποφασίσεις;* Πιθανώς αν δεν είχα επιτυχία σε όλους τους άλλους τομείς της ζωής μου να ένιωθα πολύ χειρότερα. Δεν πλέω και σε πελάγη ευτυχίας αλλά *προσπαθώ να μην απελπίζομαι και να μην μιζεριάζω όσο το δυνατόν γίνεται,* δεν πάει να πει πως τα καταφέρνω τέλεια, αλλά προσπαθώ όσο ακόμα έχω δυνάμεις, δεν ξέρω *γιατί φαίνεται τόσο απίστευτο αυτό.* Οταν εννοώ προσπαθώ να ελέγχω τα πάθη μου εννοώ πως παρόλη την διέγερση που μπορεί να νιώθω όταν βλέπω ένα γυναικείο σώμα ή μία γυναίκα να μου χαμογελά αλληλεπιδρώ με αυτήν φυσιολογικά και αποφεύγω γλοιώδεις συμπεριφορές που έχω δει αλλού όπως το να τις κοιτάνε στο στήθος αντί για τα μάτια ενώ μιλάνε και αντί να προσέχουν την συζήτηση να σκέφτονται διάφορα άκυρα στο μυαλό τους και να μην μπορούν να απαντήσουν μετά η να κομπάζουν σαν παιδάκια. Παλιότερα αυτοικανοποιόμουν σκεπτόμενος γνωστές μου κοπέλες που μου άρεσαν αλλά και πάλι σχετικά σπάνια, ταυτόχρονα είχα και συχνά ονειρώξεις κατά την διάρκεια του ύπνου. Λόγω της νεαρής ηλικίας και του αθλητισμού οι ορμόνες μου βάραγαν συνέχεια κόκκινο, δυστυχώς το πρόβλημα χειροτέρεψε με την πάροδο των χρόνων γιατί* τώρα πια δεν αυτοικανοποιούμαι ποτέ*.


και τι κανεις, 32 χρονων ανθρωπος, αν δεν αυτοικανοποιεισαι, αφου δεν εχεις κοπελα?
και γιατι οχι?
δεν εχεις διαθεσεις?
το θεωρεις αμαρτια?

η λογικη συμβουλη "πρεπει να αποκτησεις αυτοπεποιθηση" δινεται σαν διαπιστωση. ωστε να απευθυνθεις σε θεραπευτη και να δεις αν δουλευεται το να την αποκτησεις.
δεν ειναι ξορκι ωστε μολις στο πουν να την αποκτησεις... και ουτε ως δια μαγειας την αποκτας, βεβαια... χρειαζεται να κανεις κατι ΕΣΥ!

το να μην μιζεριαζεις δεν ειναι αποδειξη αυτοπεποιθησης. ειναι πολυ ευχαριστο και σημαινει οτι δεν σε εχεςι παρει απο κατω, να παραιτηθεις, να παθεις καταθλιψη κλπ, αλλα το να μην σε παρει απο κατω, δεν σημαινει οτιε χεις αυτοπεποιθηση.

το απιστευτο που ρωτας, δεν ειναι οτι εχεις αυτοπεποιθηση (οπως ο ιδιος διαπιστωνεις)παρ ολα οσα σου συμβαινουν, αλλα το οτι εφοσον εχεις αυτοπεποιθηση, δεν γινεται να μην καταφερνεις ποτε τπτ στις σχεσεις. αυτο ειναι το απιστευτο.

----------


## agnostosgnostos

Η διαδικασία της αυτοικανοποίησης δεν με ικανοποιεί ιδιαίτερα. Τώρα πια αν το επιχειρήσω συνήθως νιώθω δυσφορία γιατί μου έρχεται άθελα η σκέψη πως αντί να είμαι με μία γυναίκα είμαι μόνος μου σε τέτοια ηλικία και χρησιμοποιώ υποκατάστατο. Οι σκέψεις αυτές στην συνέχεια με ξενερώνουν και χάνω στιγμιαία την οποιαδήποτε επιθυμία. Επιπλέον νιώθω ορμές σχεδόν μόνο όταν βλέπω γυναίκες, όχι όταν είμαι μόνος μου ή σε μία οθόνη. Οπως προείπα έχω τακτικές ονειρώξεις κατά την διάρκεια του ύπνου, αυτό λειτουργεί ως εκτόνωση των συσσωρευμένων ορμών μου, τουλάχιστον αυτό μου έχει πει ο ανδρολόγος στον οποίο είχα πάει γιατί ήμουν περίεργος για το φαινόμενο αυτό σε τέτοια ηλικία(συνήθως συμβαίνει κυρίως σε εφήβους). Όσο για το δεύτερο σκέλος περί αυτοπεποίθησης δεν μπορώ παρά να συμφωνήσω, μίλησα και με τον ψυχολόγο μου για αυτό σήμερα στην δεύτερη συνεδρία.

----------


## savatage

Ποτε προλαβες και εκανες και 2η συνεδρια?

----------


## agnostosgnostos

Εχω κανονίσει συνεδρίες 4 φορές την εβδομάδα για τις επόμενες 5 εβδομάδες τουλάχιστον, ύστερα λογικά θα αραιώσουν, θα πρέπει να επιστρέψω στην δουλειά μου γιατί τελειώνει η άδεια μου τότε.

----------


## savatage

> Εχω κανονίσει συνεδρίες 4 φορές την εβδομάδα για τις επόμενες 5 εβδομάδες τουλάχιστον, ύστερα λογικά θα αραιώσουν, θα πρέπει να επιστρέψω στην δουλειά μου γιατί τελειώνει η άδεια μου τότε.


Ζητησες ταχυρυθμο λογω αδειας? Και ο ψυχολογος ειχε στην ατζεντα του τοσα κενα? Πιστευει οτι με καθημερινες συνεδριες θα εχεις χρονο να επεξεργαζεσαι αυτα που λετε απο τη μια φορα στην αλλη?? Τι μεθοδο ακολουθει?

----------


## agnostosgnostos

Κάνουμε ψυχανάλυση, στην αρχή με ρώτησε και τι μέθοδο ακολούθησε ο προηγούμενος συνάδελφος του(προσωποκεντρική ψυχοθεραπεία).

----------


## savatage

Η ψυχαναλυση ταιριαζει αρκετα στην περιπτωση σου, προς το παρον τουλαχιστον, αμα βρεις τα "γιατι" σου και φτασεις σε ενα καλο σημειο στο μελλον, νομιζω οτι θα μπορει να σου χρησιμευσει και η γνωσιακη. Καλη επιτυχια!

----------


## agnostosgnostos

Σε ευχαριστώ.

----------


## Mara.Z

5 εβδομαδες αδεια απο τη δουλεια? και Νοεμβρη μηνα??

1η φορα το ακουω....

----------


## elisabet

Εγώ πρώτη φορά ακούω 4 φορές την εβδομάδα ψυχολόγος. Πότε θα προλαβαίνεις να επεξεργάζεσαι και να σκέφτεσαι αυτά που συζητάτε;

----------


## agnostosgnostos

Στην δουλειά μου τώρα είναι ο κατάλληλος καιρός, άσε που μπορώ να πάρω άδεια όποτε θέλω ουσιαστικά αν έχω ολοκληρώσει αυτά που πρέπει πριν την ώρα τους.

----------


## agnostosgnostos

Μου είπε πως του φάνηκα "εύκολος" στη συνεργασία και με ρώτησε αν έχω γνώση ψυχολογίας. Του είπα πως όντως ένα από τα τρία μου πτυχία είναι στην ψυχολογία. Ο ίδιος μου πρότεινε το πρόγραμμα αυτό έτσι ώστε να έχουμε προχωρήσει κάπως μέχρι να τελειώσει η άδεια μου και ως συνέπεια θα αραιώσουν οι συνεδρίες.

----------


## savatage

> Εγώ πρώτη φορά ακούω 4 φορές την εβδομάδα ψυχολόγος. Πότε θα προλαβαίνεις να επεξεργάζεσαι και να σκέφτεσαι αυτά που συζητάτε;


Αν ηταν γνωσιακη, θα ηταν αδυνατο. Αλλα σε συνεδριες με ψυχαναλυση μονο μαλλον μπορει να γινει.

Μιας και το συζητουσαμε σε αλλο νημα, σου ζητησε να υπογραψετε καποιο συμφωνητικο για την περιπτωση ακυρωσης συνεδριας απο τη μια πλευρα ή απο την αλλη?

----------


## agnostosgnostos

Οχι, πρώτη φορά το ακούω αυτό...

----------


## savatage

> Οχι, πρώτη φορά το ακούω αυτό...


Το ειχαμε συζητησει εδω https://www.e-psychology.gr/forum/th...B9%CE%B2%CE%B7
και τουλαχιστον οπως προεκυψε απο τις απαντησεις στο φορουμ, ειναι σπανιο στην Ελλαδα. Αλλα συμβαινει.

----------


## Remedy

> Οκ ισως εχεις καποιο(ή και περισσοτερα) φανερο ελαττωμα που το "λεβελ" γυναικων στο οποιο απευθυνεσαι να το εχει στη "no way list"
> 
> *Πχ για σενα ειναι απαγορευτικο ελαττωμα η παχυσαρκια, για αλλους/ες ειναι άλλα χαρακτηριστικα. Η λιστα με τα στερεοτυπα δεν τελειωνει, στραβα δοντια με κενά, πεταχτα αυτια, φαλακρα, κοντος, ψηλος και αχαρος, ψευδος, τραυλος, μεγαλη μυτη, αλοιθωρος, λεπτη φωνη, θηλυπρεπης και απειρα απειρα άλλα, η λιστα δεν τελειωνει.*
> Απο κει και περα ειναι τα προβληματα χαρακτηρα που μπορει να φανερωνονται σε ενα ραντεβου, αλλος ειναι μιζερος, τεμπελης, επικριτικος, χαχας, υπεροπτης, ψωροπερηφανος, δειλος, φοβιτσιαρης, εξαρτημενος, ναρκισσος, ωραιοπαθης και τοσα αλλα.





> *Πως θα ξέρω αν έχω κάποιο φανερό ελάττωμα; Κανείς και καμία δεν μου έχουν κάνει νύξη για το παραμικρό σχετικό.*





> *Δεν κάνω ψυχοθεραπεία ο ψυχολόγος είπε πως δεν χρειάζετα*ι. Πάντως *αρκετές κοπέλες στο παρελθόν, φίλες και μη, έχουν υπονοήσει πως το πρόβλημα είναι στοιχεία της εμφάνισης μου* που δεν μπορώ να αλλάξω και να το θέλω.







> *Αυτό για τους ψυχολόγους δεν το γνώριζα παρόλο που έχω μία φίλη ψυχολόγο. Ο ψυχολόγος πάντως μετά από δύο συνεδρίες μου είπε περίπου το αντίθετο, δηλαδή πως φαίνεται ότι ξέρω τον εαυτό μου αρκετά καλά και πως δεν μου χρειάζεται η ψυχοθεραπεία.* Δεν έχω δει ποτέ άσχημο άντρα με γυναίκα εκτός από ένα φίλο που δουλεύαμε μαζί κάποτε σε club, αλλά αυτός έχει πολλά λεφτά και έχει και τον ανάλογο τύπο κοπέλας που κοιτάει αυτό. Οσους στερεοτυπικά άσχημους άντρες ξέρω, είναι στην ίδια θέση με έμενα, ένας από αυτούς μου πρότεινε και τον συγκεκριμένο ψυχολόγο στον οποίο πήγα. Το τι κοιτάνε οι γυναίκες το γνωρίζω μόνο μέσα από τις φίλες μου και τις γνωστές μου, οι οποίες κοιτάνε την εμφάνιση σε μεγάλο βαθμό, σύμφωνα με τα λεγόμενα τους και και κρίνοντας από τις επιλογές τους σε συντρόφους.





> *Ο ψυχολόγος μου είπε πως δεν είναι στις δυνατότητες του να μου φτιάξει την ερωτική μου ζωή και πως αυτό δεν είναι καθαρά εσωτερικό θέμα γιατί δεν εξαρτάται από εμένα μόνο αλλά και από τις γυναίκες, και πως αφού εγώ έχω καλή αυτοεκτίμηση δεν μπορεί να κάνει κάτι παραπάνω.* Οσο για φράγκα που λες Macgyver έχω αλλά δεν θέλω να αγοράσω αγάπη θέλω να την κερδίσω. Για τα χαρακτηριστικά μου έχω γράψει και πιο πριν πως δεν βγάζω σχεδόν καθόλου τρίχες και είμαι μετρίου αναστήματος με στενούς ώμους, λεπτό πρόσωπο και πολύ άσπρο δέρμα που δεν μαυρίζει σχεδόν καθόλου.





> .....Επίσης τέτοιες αγοραπωλησίες δεν είναι εξολοκλήρου νόμιμες και καλό είναι να μην ζητάς συμβουλές από τέτοια άτομα, τα οποία πολλές φορές έχουν πολλά προβλήματα ήδη στο μυαλό τους, αλλιώς δεν θα διάλεγαν αυτό το επάγγελμα. *Σίγουρα θα επισκεφτώ και άλλον ψυχολόγο σύντομα στο μέλλον*.





> Αναφέρω αυτόν που είπες πως αρραβωνιάστηκε πρόσφατα. Και εγώ ξέρω πολλούς χωρίς δουλειά και σπουδές και με κακή συμπεριφορά και τρόπους που έχουν σχέσεις συνέχεια, απλά όλοι τους είναι εμφανίσιμοι, δεν γνωρίζω ούτε μία αντίστοιχη περίπτωση άσχημου άνδρα. *Εστιάζω στην εμφάνιση γιατί είναι το μόνο που μπορώ να σκεφτώ που να φταίει, μιας και όλες οι κοπέλες στο παρελθόν μου έχουν δώσει τέτοιο λόγο, δηλαδή πως από την πρώτη στιγμή που με είδαν δεν τους άρεσα καθόλου εμφανισιακά* και πως παρόλη την συμπάθεια που απέκτησαν για εμένα αργότερα γνωρίζοντάς με, *το παρουσιαστικό μου στάθηκε ανυπέρβλητο εμπόδιο στο να με δουν ερωτικά.*





> *Οσοι με γνωρίζουν και έχει τύχει να μιλήσουμε για το θέμα μου έχουν πει πως φταίει η εμφάνιση.* Θυμάμαι μία γυναίκα πριν χρόνια είχε να διαλέξει ανάμεσα σε έμενα και έναν φαλακρό και πιο κοντό. Μου είχε πει πως αυτός τουλάχιστον μοιάζει με άνδρα. Ξέρω πως δεν βγαίνει συμπέρασμα με αυτά που λέμε εδώ, *σήμερα είχα την πρώτη συνεδρία με άλλον ψυχολόγο. Προσπάθησα να του παρουσιάσω τα πράματα όσο χειρότερα γίνεται μπας και με πάρει στα σοβαρά.*





> *απο οσα περιγραφεις, εγω συμπεραινω οτι μαλλον βγαζεις καποιου ειδους "παιδικοτητα", παρα οτι εχεις καποιο εμφανισιακο προβλημα.*
> λιγο η ελλειψη εμπειριων, λιγο ισως κατι στο προσωπο, κατι στην προσεγγιση σου, καπως ετσι.
> δεν νομιζω να υπαρχει κατι αλλο απο το να συνεχισεις τις γνωριμιες και τις προσπαθειες.
> δοκιμασες ποτε με συνεσταλμενες κοπελεες?
> ισως οι πιο ανετες να προτιμουν πιο πεπειραμενους τυπους.





> Η κοπέλα στην από πάνω ιστορία είναι αρκετά συνεσταλμένη όπως και οι περισσότερες που έχω προσεγγίσει στο παρελθόν. *Να σημειωθεί πως στην δουλειά με την οποία ασχολούμαι καθώς με με άλλες στο παρελθόν παίζει μεγάλο ρόλο να φαίνεσαι ώριμος και πεπειραμένος γενικά στα πάντα αλλιώς δεν επιβιώνεις για πολύ, οπότε πιστεύω πως δεν βγάζω παιδικότητα.* Πάντως οι περισσότερες γυναίκες που δεν είναι στον πολύ στενό μου κύκλο και δεν με ξέρουν πολύ προσωπικά υποθέτουν πως είμαι έμπειρος στον ερωτικό τομέα, τουλάχιστον αυτήν την εντύπωση έχω εισπράξει μέχρι τώρα από τυχόν σχόλια στο παρελθόν.






> To έψαξα μια τώρα στο google και *δεν νομίζω πως έχω κάποια σχέση με αυτό στην εμφάνιση η το στυλ. Δεν είναι τόσο ότι είμαι θηλυπρεπής στην εμφάνιση όσο ότι μοιάζω με παιδί.* Ηξερα κορίτσια με τέτοια γούστα στο πανεπιστήμιο, αλλά και με αυτές δεν είχα ποτέ κάποια τύχη. Δεν καταλαβαίνω πως έχεις σχηματίσει την εντύπωση ότι με θεωρούν γκέι, κανείς δεν μου το έχει πει αυτό. *Αυτό που μου λένε είναι πως δεν είμαι ελκυστικός επειδή μικροδείχνω πάρα πολύ.*



φασκεις- αντιφασκεις, και γενικα μας δουλευεις, οχι γιατι δεν ε χεις κανενα προβλημα και δεν εχεις με τι να περασεις την ωρα σου, αλλα γιατι *εχεις ΑΛΛΟ προβλημα απο αυτο που προσπαθεις να παρουσιασεις, αλλα δεν θελεις με τπτ να εντοπιστει. θελεις να πελαγοδρομουμε εμμονικα ολοι μαζι γυρω απο αυτο που ΘΕΛΕΙΣ να παρουσιαζεις ως το πραγματικο προβλημα.

**σου λεω εγω εξ αρχης ,οτι νομιζω οτι μαλλον βγαζει παιδικοτητα η εμφανιση σου και ισως αυτο ειναι το στοιχειο που δεν ειναι ελκυστικο, μου λες οτι αποκλειεται να συμβαινει κατι τετοιο, κι ερχεσαι δυο μερες μετα να μας λες οτι μικροδειχνεις και εχεις παιδικη εμφανιση.
*
*σε ρωταει η σαβ αναλυτικα μηπως φταιει ΟΠΟΙΟΔΗΠΟΤΕ θεμα εμφανισης και απαντας ξεκαθαρα και ανενδοιαστα πως οχι μονο δεν ξερεις να φταιει κατι στην εμφανιση σου, αλλα δεν εχεις την παραμικρη υπονοια οτι κατι τετοιο συμβαινει!!!
και "ξαφνικα" ανακαλυπτεις οτι εχεις ανυπερβλητα προβληματα εμφανισιακα* που μαλιστα δεν ξεπερνιουνται με τπτ και τα βλεπουν ολες και φευγουν τρεχοντας και ολοι σου το εχουν πει!!!.

μας παρουσιαζεις μια εντελως ανυποσταση αποψη ενος ψυχολογου και πανω στο προβλημα σου, οπως και απιστευτες μπαρουφες οτι μιας και μελετησες ψυχολογια , μπορεις και μονος σου (ασχολιαστο), οτι σε εδιωξε ο ψυχολογος γιατι τοσο καλα ησουν καιδ ενειχε τπτ να κανει μαζι σου ενας ψυχολογος και οτι σκεφτεσαι συντομα να ξαναπευθυνεθις σε ψυχ μπας και βοηθησει.
το συντομα γινεται την διια κιολας μερα, οπου οχι μονο τρεχεις σε ψυχ και κανεις 2 συνεδριες μεσα σε 2 μερες, αλλα κλεινεις και 4 συνεδριες τη βδομαδα για το επομενο διαστημα.....

εγω νομιζω οτι καπου εδω γυρω σε εχω ξαναδει και το μονο που σε ενδιαφερει ειναι να μην λυσεις τα πραγματικα προβληματα σου αλλα να πεισεις ολους να ασχολουνται με το θεμα της εμφανισης σου που μπορει πραγματικα να υφισταται, αλλα ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΣΕ ΚΡΑΤΑΕΙ ΜΑΚΡΙΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΙΣ ΣΧΕΣΕΙΣ.

----------


## Κύκνος

Εμένα μου θυμίζει τον GiannisNik αλλά μπορεί να κάνω και λάθος...

Πάντως σίγουρα ένα κουλουβάχατο είναι το όλο θέμα...

----------


## agnostosgnostos

Δεν είμαι πουθενά τόσο απόλυτος όσο με παρουσιάζεις. Παρατήρησε ότι χρησιμοποιώ την φράση "δεν νομίζω"συχνά. Πουθενά δεν χρησιμοποίησα την φράση "αποκλείεται" ή "σίγουρα". Εσυ την χρησιμοποίησες. Από που σχημάτισες τη εικόνα πως είμαι απολύτως σίγουρος και πως διαβεβαίωσα μάλιστα ότι αποκλείεται το ένα ή το άλλο; Επίσης έχεις ερμηνεύσει διάφορα λεγόμενα μου με νόημα διαφορετικό από αυτό που ήθελα να περάσω, ζητώ συγνώμη αν δεν είμαι αρκετά σαφής σε κάποια σημεία, το thread έχει τραβήξει πολύ και συνεχώς επαναλαμβάνομαι. Για παράδειγμα όταν λέω πως δεν μου έχουν πει για κάποιο φανερό ελάττωμα δεν αναφέρομαι στην εξωτερική εμφάνιση μόνο αλλά στην συμπεριφορά μου και την συνολική μου εικόνα σαν άτομο. Εχω πάει και σε άλλον ψυχολόγο πριν τον τωρινό. Δεν μου λένε οι άνθρωποι που γνωρίζω στα μούτρα μου "πως είσαι έτσι ρε μου θες και γκόμενα", ούτε ρωτάω κάθε κοπέλα που με απορρίπτει να μου αναλύσει τον ακριβή λόγο. Από τις κοπέλες που με απέρριψαν και τις φίλες και τους φίλους μου με τους οποίους και οποίες έχει συμβεί κάτω από διάφορες περιστάσεις και συγκυρίες να συζητήσουμε για το θέμα έμμεσα ή άμεσα και παρατηρώντας και τα βιώματα των ανθρώπων γύρω μου, έχω σχηματίσει την εντύπωση πως φταίει η εμφάνιση μου, χωρίς αυτό να σημαίνει πως είμαι απολύτως σίγουρος. Δεν ρωτάω όλη την ώρα του πάντες για αυτό το θέμα, αλλά όσους έχω ρωτήσει μου έχουν δώσει πάνω κάτω την ίδια αιτιολογία, οι περισσότεροι ως προσωπική τους γνώμη και όχι ως απόλυτη κριτική προς το άτομο μου, δηλαδή δεν μου λένε όλοι "φίλε δεν έχεις καμία ελπίδα επειδή είσαι έτσι κι έτσι", αλλά πιο πολύ του στυλ "από αυτά που βλέπω εγώ μάλλον σου λείπει αυτό, τι να πω δεν ξέρω τι παραπάνω να σκεφτώ ρε συ". Βέβαια έχω εισπράξει και κάποια πιο σκληρά σχόλια του στυλ"δεν βλέπεσαι με την καμία", όπως έχω προαναφέρει και στην ιστορία που έκανες quote. Στην δουλειά μου παίζει ρόλο να φαίνεσαι ώριμος και πεπειραμένος στην συμπεριφορά και στην ιδιοσυγκρασία, στο πως αντιμετωπίζεις τις υποχρεώσεις και τα προβλήματα που προκύπτουν, καθώς και το πόσο οργανωτικός και προσηλωμένος είσαι στους στόχους σου, αλλιώς εργοδότες στο παρελθόν δεν θα μου είχαν δείξει την εμπιστοσύνη που χρειάστηκε για να φτάσω εδώ που είμαι. Προφανώς δεν κοιτούσαν την εμφάνιση μου ως αποκλειστικό δείγμα ωριμότητας, ούτε ηθοποιός ούτε μοντέλο είμαι. Επίσης δεν ντύνομαι με θηλυπρεπή τρόπο, δεν κουνιέμαι ούτε μιλάω με ψιλή φωνή, γιαυτό και είπα πως δεν νομίζω πως μοιάζω με θηλυπρεπή η γκέι, πάλι χωρίς να είμαι απόλυτος. Δεν είπα πουθενά πως μπορώ μόνος μου να κάνω ψυχοθεραπεία στον εαυτό μου.

----------


## giorgos35

Ρε παιδεια τι ειναι θυληπρεπεις?εριξα μια πολυ προχειρει και γρηγορη ματια στο γοογλε αλλα δεν εβγαλα ακρη τελοςπντον.

Φιλε μου προσωπικη μου γνωμη με βαση αυτα που διαβασα μπορει να κανω και λαθος μια γνωμη λεω
Οπως ολοι. ..εμενα μου φενετε κατι στη συμπεριφορα σου να σου εξηγησω λιγο
Οταν κατι το θελουμε πολυ παρα πολυ τοσο πιο δυσκολο γινετε να το αποκτησουμε...μηπως επειδη θελης μεσα σου παρα πολυ να κανεις 
σχεση αυτο εχει αρνητικο αντικτυπω στης γυναικες??οι γυναικες ξενερωνουν με τους ανδρεςπου θελουν τρελονοντε να κανουν σχεση δεν ξερω γιατι αλλα μεχρι τωρα αυτο παρατηρησα
..
Δευτερον τους μη εμπειρους ανδρες και σε αυτην την ηλικια κι ολας τους καταλαβενουν απο χιλιομετρα μακρια.επισης ειναι αποθυτικο.ξενερωνουν αγρια.. 
Μου κανει τρομερη εντυπωση το παραδειγμα που εφερες σε καποιο σημειο που λες οτι καθοσουνα σε ενα μπαρακι και μια κοπελα σε γλυκο κοιταζε και χαμογελουσε και οταν εκανες κινηση και μιλησατε σε εριξε ακυρο..πολυ κουφο και επισεις πολυ μπαζει αυτο..αφου δεν ηθελε γιατι συμπεριφερθηκε ετσι..οταν μια κοπελα κανει ετσι χιλια τα εκατο γουσταρη..δεν υπαρχει να σε ριξη ακυρο εκτος αν την ξενερωσεις και καποιο τροπο.
Δεν πιστευω σε καμια περιπτωση οτι φταιει η εμφανιση σου.
Εχω δει κακασχημους ανθρωπους να κυκλοφορουνε με θεες.και οχι δεν διαθετουν χρηματα αυτοι οι ανδρες δηλαδη δεν ειναι οικονομικα καλα.κι ομως κυκλοφορουνε με θεες μπραβο τους.και οχι δει κουκλους να τρωνε χιλοπιτα τη μια μετα την αλλη...πιστευω στην περιπτωση σου οσα ειπα απτην αρχη του μηνυματος μου...
Μια ερωτηση πως γινετε και ακομα εχεις ονειροξεις???εγω εχω να το παθω απτα 17 αν θυμαμε καλα.τα αγορια σε αυτες της ηλικιες το παθενουμε.και απο τι διαβασα ουτε αυνανιζεσε.
Πως τη παλευης ρε μεγαλε??
Συμβουλη:
1 ον.. πρεπει οπσσδηποτε να αποκτησεις σεξουαλικες εμπειριες ακομα και με λεφτα...δεν στο λεω αυτο για να κανης σεξ...ΑΥΤΟ ΣΤΟ ΛΕΩ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΟΣΟ ΠΙΟ ΠΟΛΥ ΚΑΝΟΥΜΕ ΣΕΞ ΤΟΣΟ ΠΙΟ ΠΟΛΥ ΑΦΗΝΟΥΜΕ ΤΟΝ ΕΑΥΤΟ ΜΑΣ ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΟ ΚΑΙ 
ΠΙΣΤΕΥΟΥΜΕ ΠΙΟ ΠΟΛΥ ΣΕ ΑΥΤΟΝ..ΧΑΛΑΡΟΝΟΥΜΕ ..κατα καποιο τροπο λειτουργη ως ειδος ψυχοθεραπειας ας πουμε..

2ον επισεις σημαντικο..δες τη λαθος κανεις στη συμπεριφορα σου και στο τροπο που πας να προσελκυσεις καποια γυναικα καπου εκει χαλαει η ολη φαση.αφου βλεπεις οτι με αυτον τον τροπο τρως χυλοπιτα αλλαξε τακτικη.υποψη σε καθε γυναικα αρεσει διαφορετικη προσεγγυση.
Επισεις παιξτο ανετος οτι σου αρεσει αλλα δεν εισαι και κανενας νυστηκως που κανει αμαν..
Γενικοτερα πρεπει να το δουλεψεις το ολο θεμα..
Ευχομε ολα να πανε καλα..αχρειαστοι να ειμαστε εδω ειμαστε και παλι..
Υ.Γ
Αν δεν κανεις πρωτα σεξ μην περιμενεις να ερθη οι σχεση...για την ηλικια που εισαι μιλαω.αν εισουν 17 εκει αλλαζε το ολο πραγμα

----------


## GeorgeGr1

Αν διαβασεις οοολο το θεμα που ανοιξες καταλαβαινεις ποιος ειναι ο λογος που απωθεις τους αλλους, ποσο μαλλον τις γυναικες. Εχεις μια ταση να μιλας πολυ μονο και μονο για να βγαζεις τους αλλους λαθος.

----------


## Tren Acetate

*το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.*

----------


## Mara.Z

> *το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.*


οι ανθρωποι δεν ειναι αναλωσιμα... τι σημαινει να συμβιβαστει?? 
υποτιθεται οτι καθε ανθρωπος ειναι ελευθερος να επιλεγει...

Λιγος σεβασμος στον Ανθρωπο δεν εβλαψε κανεναν... ισα ισα μάς κανει καλυτερους ανθρωπους, εστω και λιγο...

----------


## Tren Acetate

> οι ανθρωποι δεν ειναι αναλωσιμα... τι σημαινει να συμβιβαστει?? 
> υποτιθεται οτι καθε ανθρωπος ειναι ελευθερος να επιλεγει...
> 
> Λιγος σεβασμος στον Ανθρωπο δεν εβλαψε κανεναν... ισα ισα μάς κανει καλυτερους ανθρωπους, εστω και λιγο...


τι να επιλεγει μου λες

σου λεει δε βρισκει τιποτα

τι πινεις?

----------


## κρύσταλλο

> Ελπιζω να μην εισαι ο "προσωπικες διαφορες" με τους 6-7 λογαριασμους και μας τρολαρεις γιατι και το username σου εκει παραπεμπει.. παντως αν εισαι, εισαι ΠΑΡΑ πολυ καλος σε αυτο. Αν παλι δεν εισαι, απλα αγνοησε το.


Σε ευχαριστώ για τα καλά σου λόγια.Αλλά όχι δεν είμαι ο άγνωστοςγνωστος.Kαι δεν έχω ακόμη 6-7 λογαριασμούς αλλά αυτός είναι ο 5ος.Θα έπρεπε εσύ να ξέρεις ότι σε όποιον απαντώ με τα αυτά τα προφίλ μου είναι καθαρά στοχευμένα.Εχω να πω λοιπόν ότι 99.99999% καταλαβαίνεις πολύ καλά γιατί σου απαντώ με αυτό το ψευδώνυμο....Ο τρόπος που γράφεις,αντιδράς,σκέφτεσαι παραπέμπει εκεί.Ανθρωπος είμαι,λάθη κάνω,mea culpa and im sorry αν κάνω λάθος but.. αν δε κάνω...ξέρεις εσύ..
Υ.Γ. Αν δεν γινόμουν ban ως προσωπικές διαφορές θα σου απαντούσα με εκείνο.

----------


## κρύσταλλο

> τι να επιλεγει μου λες
> 
> σου λεει δε βρισκει τιποτα
> 
> τι πινεις?


Αν και σου έσβησαν το μήνυμα πρόλαβα να το δω.Οι χοντρές είναι χοντρές και όχι χαζές...

----------


## κρύσταλλο

> Εχω κανονίσει συνεδρίες 4 φορές την εβδομάδα για τις επόμενες 5 εβδομάδες τουλάχιστον, ύστερα λογικά θα αραιώσουν, θα πρέπει να επιστρέψω στην δουλειά μου γιατί τελειώνει η άδεια μου τότε.


Ειλικρινά θέλω να έρθεις εδώ μετά απο τις 5 εβδομάδες και να μας πεις τι κέρδισες από όλο αυτό.
Αν είσαι όλα αυτά που γράφεις ότι είσαι τότε θα συμφωνήσω με giorgos35 σε κάποια πράγματα
1.Πήγαινε κάνε sex.
2.4 συνεδρίες την εβδομάδα επί 5 εβδομάδες με ας πούμε μέση τιμή 40€ μας κάνουν 800€. Με αυτά τα χρήματα αν είσαι όλα αυτά που λες ότι είσαι,πήγαινε κάνε σεμινάρια pickup artist.Σαφώς πιο χρήσιμα θα σου είναι αφού λες ότι σε όλα τα άλλα είσαι οκ.
3.Γράφεις κάπου ότι αυτή που σε απέρριψε μαζί με την φίλη της,τους κάνεις μαθήματα χορού λάτιν.Να υποθέσω ότι τους τα κάνεις δωρεάν ή σε καλύτερη τιμή ειδικά γιαυτές μπας και σου δώσουν ερωτικό ενδιαφέρον? Αν το κάνεις αυτό,είσαι μέγα λάθος.Δε χρειάζεται κάτι παραπάνω για να δείχνεις φουλ απελπισμένος και έχεις μπει στο friendzone και στην κατηγορία "θύμα" και δεν βγαίνεις απο εκεί ούτε σε 10 ζωές.Σαφώς και χρειάζεται να είσαι περιποιητικός απέναντι στις γυναίκες αλλά πρέπει να υπάρχει και το κατάλληλο timing και σωστός τρόπος για να γίνει αυτό.

----------


## κρύσταλλο

> Εμένα μου θυμίζει τον GiannisNik αλλά μπορεί να κάνω και λάθος...
> 
> Πάντως σίγουρα ένα κουλουβάχατο είναι το όλο θέμα...


Κύκνε εμένα μου θύμισε αυτόν faceonlyamothercouldlove https://www.e-psychology.gr/forum/th...BB%CE%BF%CF%82 και παλιότερα υπήρχε ένας theonlypeaceicanfind που σκεφτόταν παρόμοια αλλά δε μπορώ να βρω το προφίλ του.Μάλλον θα διαγράφηκε

----------


## κρύσταλλο

> τι να επιλεγει μου λες
> 
> σου λεει δε βρισκει τιποτα
> 
> τι πινεις?


Οι στοιχειώδεις κανόνες καλής συμπεριφοράς απέναντι στον συνάνθρωπο μας λένε ότι έχουμε δικαίωμα να κάνουμε κριτική στις ιδέες κάποιου άλλου ανθρώπου αλλά όχι επίθεση στο πρόσωπο του.Η κοπέλα δεν σου επιτέθηκε με προσωπικούς χαρακτηρισμούς.Αυτό το "τι πίνεις?" είναι προσβλητικό και κατά την ταπεινή μου γνώμη,θα μπορούσες να το αποφύγεις.Αν θέλουμε να μας αντιμετωπίζει με σεβασμό ο συνομιλητής μας,ας μάθουμε ότι πρέπει και εμείς να τον αντιμετωπίζουμε με τον ίδιο τρόπο.

----------


## agnostosgnostos

Με έβαλε πολύ σε σκέψεις ο giorgos35 σε σημείο που ίσως τελικά να αποφασίσω να πάω σε συνοδό πολυτελείας. Εχω παρατηρήσει πως πολλές φορές στο thread άλλα γράφω και άλλα καταλαβαίνετε μερικοί. Επίσης με ρωτάτε όλο τα ίδια και τα ίδια με αποτέλεσμα να επαναλαμβάνομαι διαρκώς και μετά κατηγορούμαι και ως πολυλογάς και απόλυτος από πάνω. Ακόμα και ο giorgos35 το έκανε. An σας κουράζω/εκνευρίζω τόσο ή νομίζετε ότι είμαι troll έχετε πάντα την δυνατότητα να σταματήσετε να ασχολείστε με το thread. Απευθυνόμενος στο κρύσταλλο, έχω κοιτάξει τα σεμινάρια pickup artist αρκετά ώστε να είμαι βέβαιος πως είναι απάτη. Επίσης μείνε ήσυχος για το λάτιν, δεν συμβαίνει τίποτα παρόμοιο με αυτό που υποθέτεις.

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

οου ατελειωτα κατεβατα

----------


## giorgos35

> *Με έβαλε πολύ σε σκέψεις ο giorgos35* σε σημείο που *ίσως τελικά να αποφασίσω να πάω σε συνοδό πολυτελείας.* Εχω παρατηρήσει πως πολλές φορές στο thread άλλα γράφω και άλλα καταλαβαίνετε μερικοί. Επίσης με ρωτάτε όλο τα ίδια και τα ίδια με αποτέλεσμα να επαναλαμβάνομαι διαρκώς και μετά κατηγορούμαι και ως πολυλογάς και απόλυτος από πάνω. *Ακόμα και ο giorgos35 το έκανε*. An σας κουράζω/εκνευρίζω τόσο ή νομίζετε ότι είμαι troll έχετε πάντα την δυνατότητα να σταματήσετε να ασχολείστε με το thread. Απευθυνόμενος στο κρύσταλλο, έχω κοιτάξει τα σεμινάρια pickup artist αρκετά ώστε να είμαι βέβαιος πως είναι απάτη. Επίσης μείνε ήσυχος για το λάτιν, δεν συμβαίνει τίποτα παρόμοιο με αυτό που υποθέτεις.


αν πραγματικα το καταφερα αυτο χερομε παρα πολυ πολλες φορες το θεμα της απειριας ειναι αρνητικο στους ανδρες ενω στης γυναικες ειναι θετικο.τους ανδρες δεν τους χαλαει αν μια γυναικα ειναι απειρει στης σχεσεις ενω της γυναικες της χαλαει αν ενας ανδρας ειναι απειρος στης σχεσεις.
πιστευψετε αυτο κανει μπαμ και στης δυο περιπτωσεις.

αυτο ειναι ακομα καλυτερο.να σου πω γιατι.αν πας σε ενα απλο σπιτακι θα κανεις οτι κανεις μεσα σε δεκα δεκα πεντε λεπτα ψυχρα και θα φυγεις.ενω οι συνοδες πολυτελειας ενω ειναι αλλιος θα σου συμπερηφερθη λες και ειναι το κοριτσι σου θα κανετε συζητηση θα αισθανθεις καλυτερα πιο ανετα.θα μαθεις να μην σφυγκεσε οταν ειναι παρεα με μια γυναικα.να μην νιωθεις αμηχανα.
οταν ειμαστε απειρει το κανουμε αυτο θελοντας και μη ετσι μας βγενει και αυτο ειναι που πολλες φορες αποθει της γυναικες.αφου εχεις τα φραγκα καντο και μαλακια σου που δεν το εκανες τοσο καιρο συγγνωμη κι ολας φιλικα στο λεω..

εγω σου ειπα κατι οχι επειδει αμφιβαλω για εσενα.εχω φιλο 40+ που μεχρι τωρα εκανε μονο δυο σχεσεις και αυτο μετα βιας.ξερω οτι ειναι πολυ δυσκολο για καποιους ανδρες το θεμα σχεση δεν καθετε ευκολα οι σχεσεις σε ορισμενους,απλα μου εκανε τρομερη εντυπωση η συμπερηφορα της κοπελας στο παραδειγμα που εφερες μια γυναικα αν το κανει αυτο δηλαδη γλυκοκοιταει χαμογελαει χιλια τα εκατο γουσταρει αρα στη πορεια γιατι να χαλασει??για αυτο σου λεω η κατι στη συμπεριφορα σου ειναι η νιωθεις αμηχανα εκεινει τη στιγμη σφυγγεσε δεν το καταλαβενης και οι γυναικες ξενερωνουν και στο γυρνανε στο φιλικο.γιατι στο γυρνανε στο φιλικο?????γιατι βλεπουν οτι σε φιλικο επιπεδο νοιωθεις πιο ανετα αφηνεις τον εαυτο σου ελευθερο και ετσι περνανε πιο καλα και αυτες και εσυ.
γιατι σε φιλικο επιπεδο νοιωθεις πιο ανετα και σε ερωτικο επιπεδο οχι??απο που πηγαζει αυτο???απτο θεμα της απειριας στης σχεσεις!!! και παλι εκει καταληγουμε.αν ειχες δυο εστω και δυο σχεσεις στο παρελθον θα εισουν πιο εμπειρος θα εισουν πιο ανετος αυτο θα ειχε αντικτυπο στης γυναικες και απτη συμπερηφορα σου και απτη σταση σου.(οταν λεω στη συμπεριφορα σου δεν εννοω οτι εισαι αγενεις ελπιζω να καταλαβες τι εννοω)
και πως το ξεπερναμε αυτο η βελτιωνομαστε???μεσω της σχεσεις..αν δεν εχω και δεν καταφερνουμε να κανουμε σχεση οπως εσυ?μεσω του σεξ..εστω και πληρωμενου και αν ειναι και συνοδος πολυτελειας ακομα καλυτερα για τους λογους που εξηγησα πιο πανω..
αυτα απο μενα ελπιζω να βοηθησα...
Υ.Γ
μπορει να λεω και μαλακιες..αλλα δεν χανεις θα δοκιμασεις και αυτα που λεω.μπορει να αποδειχτουν και σωστα και να φερουν αποτελεσματα

----------


## Anti-pression

.................................................. .

----------


## giorgos35

......................

----------


## Remedy

> φιλε μου.δεν καταλαβα συμφωνεις μαζι μου η διαφωνεις???


ούτε εγώ το κατάλαβα.

----------


## jim7

Eμενα μου φαινεται οτι ο πρωτος ψυχολοος ειχε δικαιο .
Διοτι το προβλμα σου δεν ειναι ασθενεια. Θα ελεα ουτε καν προβλμα. Απλά εχεις μαθει απο μικρος να μ[ν επιθυμεις πραματα οπως οικιοτιτα , δεσμευσι κτλ/ Αυτο αν ειναι κακο, ειναι κοινωνικο ζιτιμα, οχι ατομικο σου προβλιμα.

Απλως εχεις τιν περιερια να μαθεις ιτιν αιτια που αυτο σου ετυχε. Οχι οτι καιεσαι να το αλλαξεις. Αυτο καυαλαβα εω διαβαζοντας ολα οσα εραψες, ξαι συνωμι αν καταλαβα λαθος.
Δεν μου δινεις τιν εντυπωσι οτι καιεσαι απο επιθυμια να αλλαξεις και λοικο αφου ενικα εισαι καλα. Δεν αρκει διλαδι ο φοβος και μονον μιπως αιστανθεις ασχιμα να σε κανει να αλλαξεις. Αυτο δεν ινεται. Θελει και επιθυμια.

----------


## agnostosgnostos

Εχω κανονίσει σήμερα μετά την συνεδρία συνάντηση με συνοδό κατόπιν παρέμβασης του "ατζέντη" φίλου μου που είναι στον χώρο και είπε ότι θα μου κάνει και "καλό" πακέτο,ότι κι αν σημαίνει αυτό. Στην ιστορία με την κοπέλα ανέφερα πως εξαρχής με έβλεπε με εξαιρετική συμπάθεια λόγω της συμπεριφοράς μου και όχι από ερωτικό ενδιαφέρον λόγω του ότι την απωθούσε η εμφάνιση μου. Στην αρχή ήλπιζε μήπως με την περαιτέρω συναναστροφή με δει με άλλο μάτι επειδή και ή ίδια ήταν χρόνια μόνη και είχε αρχίζει να απελπίζεται(δικά της λόγια αυτά). Jim7, έχω την περιέργεια να μάθω την αιτία της κατάστασης μου, αλλά ακόμα περισσότερο έχω την επιθυμία να αλλάξω την κατάσταση αυτή, απλά δεν γίνομαι υπερβολικός σε σημείο εμμονής.

----------


## giorgos35

Αντε και καλη συνεχεια και επιτυχια
Μην κολλας στην εμφανιση σου..πολλοι απο δω σου ειπαν οτι εχουν δει κακασχημους να κυκλοφορουνε με καλονες.ωστοσο αν θελεις καποια μικροπραγματακια μπορεις να τα αλλαξεις πιστευω.δεν ξερω ψαξτο αλλα σου λεω δεν πιστευω να ειναι ουτε απτην εμφανιση ουτε απτην ενδυμασια..

----------


## κρύσταλλο

> Εχω κανονίσει σήμερα μετά την συνεδρία συνάντηση με συνοδό κατόπιν παρέμβασης του "ατζέντη" φίλου μου που είναι στον χώρο και είπε ότι θα μου κάνει και "καλό" πακέτο,ότι κι αν σημαίνει αυτό. Στην ιστορία με την κοπέλα ανέφερα πως εξαρχής με έβλεπε με εξαιρετική συμπάθεια λόγω της συμπεριφοράς μου και όχι από ερωτικό ενδιαφέρον λόγω του ότι την απωθούσε η εμφάνιση μου. Στην αρχή ήλπιζε μήπως με την περαιτέρω συναναστροφή με δει με άλλο μάτι επειδή και ή ίδια ήταν χρόνια μόνη και είχε αρχίζει να απελπίζεται(δικά της λόγια αυτά). Jim7, έχω την περιέργεια να μάθω την αιτία της κατάστασης μου, αλλά ακόμα περισσότερο έχω την επιθυμία να αλλάξω την κατάσταση αυτή, απλά δεν γίνομαι υπερβολικός σε σημείο εμμονής.


Τι έγινε τελικά? Εγινες άντρας ή παραμένεις παιδί?

----------


## agnostosgnostos

Αν με το σεξ γίνεσαι "άνδρας" τότε έγινα. Υποτίθεται πως πρέπει να νιώθω διαφορετικά τώρα δηλαδή;

----------


## Maximilian28

Αγαπητέ "άγνωστε 32 ετών" ... για αρχή θα ήθελα να πω ότι δεν είσαι ΜΟΝΟΣ, αλλά ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΟΣ (Single). Θα μπορούσες για παράδειγμα να είσαι Ελεύθερος και να βγαίνεις με περισσότερες από μία γυναίκες τις οποίες να αγαπάς και να περνάς υπέροχα μαζί τους. 

- Τα προβλήματα μας στη ζωή χωρίζονται σε τρεις κατηγορίες: Θα στα είπε φαντάζομαι και ο ψυχολόγος ... αν όχι είναι τα εξής:

Α) Πλούτος 
Β) Σχέσεις
Γ) Υγεία 

Κάθε φορά που πετυχαίνεις μία μικρή επιτυχία σε έναν από αυτούς τους τομείς ... το μυαλό σου σε επιβραβεύει με ένα αίσθημα γαλήνης και ηρεμίας. Όσον αφορά τις σχέσεις:

Εάν δεν βλέπεις εσύ τον εαυτό σου ως high value man ... μην περιμένεις από τις γυναίκες να σε δουν με αυτό τον τρόπο. Πρώτα πρέπει να αρχίσεις να αγαπάς και να σέβεσαι τον εαυτό σου. 

Για να βρεις σχέσεις --> πρέπει να γίνεις καλύτερος στο φλερτ. Μαγικά οι γυναίκες δεν θα έρθουν στα "πόδια" σου, εκτός και αν τις πληρώνεις και είναι ιερόδουλες. Συνεπώς ... ξεκίνα να βγάινεις έξω από το σπίτι σου ... έξω από το comfort zone σου όπου εκεί συμβαίνουν διαρκώς καινούργια πράγματα ... θα ήθελα πολύ να μάθω την καθημερινότητα σου για να δούμε απο πόσες "πιθανές" αλληλεπιδράσεις με τυχαίο κόσμο αποτελείται. 

Βγαίνε έξω κάθε ημέρα για ένα 6μηνο .. ακόμα και μόνος καλύτερα ΜΟΝΟΣ για μια βόλτα ... σε ενα μαγαζι ... όσο χρόνο έχεις! 20 λεπτά / ημέρα -- 1ώρα / ημέρα και προσπάθησε να μιλάς σε κόσμο στο άκυρο ... πιάνε τη κουβέντα. Είναι δύσκολο ... αλλά πρέπει να γίνει ... 

** ειλικρινά νιώθω ότι θα μπορούσα να σε βοηθήσω ακόμα περισσότερο, θα μπορούσα να σου στείλω κάποια βίντεο σε pm που βοήθησαν κι εμένα ... απλά εδώ δεν επιτρέπεται. Αν θέλεις στείλε μου pm. 

- Max

----------


## savatage

> Επίσης με ρωτάτε όλο τα ίδια και τα ίδια με αποτέλεσμα να επαναλαμβάνομαι διαρκώς και μετά κατηγορούμαι και ως πολυλογάς και απόλυτος από πάνω. Ακόμα και ο giorgos35 το έκανε.


Εχεις δικιο σε αυτο. Μπορεις απλα σε αυτους που απαντανε χωρις να εχουν διαβασει ολες τις απαντησεις σου να αναφερεις οτι εχεις ηδη απαντησει σε προηγουμενες σελιδες και οποιος θελει να συμμετεχει ας μπει στον κοπο να διαβασει. Γιατι βλεπω οτι ακομη προκυπτουν απαντησεις που φαινεται οτι καποιοι διαβαζουν ή μονο τον τιτλο ή μονο το πρωτο ποστ και απαντανε.

Σε ειχα ρωτησει αν πραγματι εχεις την επιθυμια για σεξ και ερωτικες σχεσεις επειδη δε σου φαινεται καθολου. Στο εγραψε και ο jim7 αργοτερα οτι "δεν καιγεσαι". Αν και μας διεψευσες, με το παγερο μηνυμα σου σημερα οτι ενταξει και μετα την 1η σου φορα σεξουαλικης επαφης δε νιωθεις καμμια διαφορα, μας επιβεβαιωνεις.
Αν ο λογος που αποφασισες να ψαχτεις στα 32 σου ειναι η κοινωνικη αποδοχη και οχι η επιθυμια, δε θα νιωσεις και καμμια ιδιαιτερη διαφορά...

----------


## agnostosgnostos

Ο λόγος που ψάχνομαι είναι η επιθυμία επιτέλους να βρω και εγώ μία ερωτική σύντροφο που να νοιώθει έλξη για εμένα όπως εγώ για αυτήν. Η πρόσφατη συνεύρεση μου με την συνοδό ήταν αρκετά ψυχρή, βέβαια της αναγνωρίζω πως προσπάθησε να προσποιηθεί όσο πιο καλά μπορούσε. Μάλιστα μιλήσαμε αρκετά και προσφέρθηκε να την "αγοράσω"(ελεεινό το ξέρω, γιαυτό εξαρχής δεν ήθελα να μπλέξω σε τέτοιο χώρο). Maximillian28, όπως είπε και η savatage αν θες να συμμετάσχεις μπες στον κόπο να διαβάσεις έστω και λίγο το thread. Θα σου λυθεί αμέσως η απορία για την καθημερινότητα μου. Για να υποθέτεις πως είμαι αντικοινωνικός σε σημείο που να μην βγαίνω από το σπίτι, δεν έχω κανέναν να βγω μία βόλτα και πως μου είναι δύσκολο να πιάσω κουβέντα με αγνώστους σημαίνει πως δεν διάβασες τίποτα.

----------


## savatage

> Η πρόσφατη συνεύρεση μου με την συνοδό ήταν αρκετά ψυχρή, βέβαια της αναγνωρίζω πως προσπάθησε να προσποιηθεί όσο πιο καλά μπορούσε. Μάλιστα μιλήσαμε αρκετά και προσφέρθηκε να την "αγοράσω"(ελεεινό το ξέρω, γιαυτό εξαρχής δεν ήθελα να μπλέξω σε τέτοιο χώρο).


Τι σημαινει αυτο? Τι προσφερθηκε να κανει δηλαδη?

----------


## agnostosgnostos

Μπορώ, αφότου συνεννοηθώ με τον γνωστό μου που είναι ο "ατζέντης" της που μου την έστειλε, να καταβάλω κάποιο χρηματικό ποσό στο "πρακτορείο" για τα μέχρι τώρα έξοδα της και να σταματήσει να εργάζεται, μιας και είναι καινούργια και δεν έχει πολύ εμπειρία στον χώρο ακόμα. Αυτή προσφέρθηκε να μετακομίσει μαζί μου και να είναι "διαθέσιμη" για εμένα όποτε θέλω Τον υπόλοιπο χρόνο θα φροντίζει το σπίτι μου και μπορώ εύκολα να της βρω κάποια ημιαπασχόληση με τόσες γνωριμίες που έχω. Αίσχος, αν και θα πω ψέμματα αν πω πως δεν το σκέφτηκα έστω στιγμιαία.

----------


## savatage

Α μαλιστα. Παιζουν και τετοια. Μπα.. εισαι πολυ νεος για να συμβιβαστεις τοσο. Δεν υπαρχει λογος. Με την ψυχοθεραπεια πώς τα πας? Σε τι σημειο βρισκεστε?

----------


## savatage

> Η πρόσφατη συνεύρεση μου με την συνοδό ήταν αρκετά ψυχρή, βέβαια της αναγνωρίζω πως προσπάθησε να προσποιηθεί όσο πιο καλά μπορούσε.


Δεν ενθουσιαστηκες καθολου με την πρωτη σου φορα? Δεν αισθανεσαι καμμια διαφορά στην ψυχολογια σου? Και πώς αναγνωρισες την προσποιηση?

----------


## agnostosgnostos

Προς την ίδια κατεύθυνση με τον προηγούμενο βλέπω να το πηγαίνει και αυτός ο ψυχολόγος και δεν μου αρέσει.

----------


## agnostosgnostos

Εχω ξαναπιάσει γυναικείο σώμα και έχω ξαναδεί γυμνή γυναίκα πολλές φορές, σε μη ερωτικό πλαίσιο βέβαια. Δεν αισθάνομαι κάποια διαφορά, ίσως να αισθάνομαι και χειρότερα τώρα που αναγκάστηκα να καταφύγω σε τέτοιο μέσο. Αναγνώρισα την προσποίηση όπως πιθανώς θα αναγνώριζα έναν ηθοποιό που παίζει κάποιο ρόλο, δεν είμαι σίγουρος απολύτως. Πιθανώς να συνέβαλε και η συζήτηση που κάναμε μετά. Δεν ήμουν τυπικός πελάτης για αυτήν, η γνωριμία μου μου έδινε "premium δικαιώματα", κάτι που δεν γνώριζα εξαρχής πως ήταν δυνατόν.

----------


## giorgos35

> Ο λόγος που ψάχνομαι είναι η επιθυμία επιτέλους να βρω και εγώ μία ερωτική σύντροφο που να νοιώθει έλξη για εμένα όπως εγώ για αυτήν. *Η πρόσφατη συνεύρεση μου με την συνοδό ήταν αρκετά ψυχρή,* βέβαια της αναγνωρίζω πως προσπάθησε να προσποιηθεί όσο πιο καλά μπορούσε. Μάλιστα μιλήσαμε αρκετά και προσφέρθηκε να την "αγοράσω"(ελεεινό το ξέρω, γιαυτό εξαρχής δεν ήθελα να μπλέξω σε τέτοιο χώρο). Maximillian28, όπως είπε και η savatage αν θες να συμμετάσχεις μπες στον κόπο να διαβάσεις έστω και λίγο το thread. Θα σου λυθεί αμέσως η απορία για την καθημερινότητα μου. Για να υποθέτεις πως είμαι αντικοινωνικός σε σημείο που να μην βγαίνω από το σπίτι, δεν έχω κανέναν να βγω μία βόλτα και πως μου είναι δύσκολο να πιάσω κουβέντα με αγνώστους σημαίνει πως δεν διάβασες τίποτα.


θα μπορουσε να μην ηταν ομως ψυχρη,,αν θελαμε ψυχροτητα υπαρχουν και τα σπιτακια..αυτη ειναι η διαφορα με τη συνοδο.αν και εσυ ησουν ψυχρος και απομακρος κολλησε και εκεινει μαλλον..
αν και απο τι καταλαβα μαλλον προσπαθησε να σπασει το παγο..
α οριστε μιλησατε αρκετα και αυτο ειναι ενα καλο βημα.δεν ηξερα οτι υπαρχει αυτη η δυνατοτητα να αγορασει κανεις και συνοδους.τελοςπαντων δεν ειναι αυτο ο σκοπος μας..

----------


## giorgos35

> Εχω ξαναπιάσει γυναικείο σώμα και έχω ξαναδεί γυμνή γυναίκα πολλές φορές, σε μη ερωτικό πλαίσιο βέβαια. *Δεν αισθάνομαι κάποια διαφορά*, *ίσως να αισθάνομαι και χειρότερα τώρα που αναγκάστηκα να καταφύγω σε τέτοιο μέσο.* Αναγνώρισα την προσποίηση όπως πιθανώς θα αναγνώριζα έναν ηθοποιό που παίζει κάποιο ρόλο, δεν είμαι σίγουρος απολύτως. Πιθανώς να συνέβαλε και η συζήτηση που κάναμε μετά. Δεν ήμουν τυπικός πελάτης για αυτήν, η γνωριμία μου μου έδινε "premium δικαιώματα", κάτι που δεν γνώριζα εξαρχής πως ήταν δυνατόν.


κοιταξε δεν σου ειπα πηγενε σε συνοδο και ολα θα διορθωθουνε δια μαγειας..η ολες η γυναικες την επομενη μερα θα πεφτουν στα ποδια σου..(με την παροδο του χρονου θα δεις διαφορα) και δεν μπορεις να καταλαβεις αμεσως τη διαφορα και μαλιστα με τη μια φορα και μονο.
σου ειπα να πας σε συνοδο ΟΧΙ ΜΟΝΟ για το σεξ αλλα και για να κανετε και οση ωρα θα ειστε μαζη και παρεα θα μαθεις να μιλας με γυναικες να αφηνεις τον εαυτο σου ελευθερο να μην κομπλαρεις.θα μου πεις οτι αυτο μπορουσα να το κανω και με μια φιλη..δεν ειναι το ιδιο με τη συνοδο κανεις σεξ.μαθαινεις μεσω του σεξ να μην ντρεπεσε και να μην κομπλαρεις..τουλαχιστον εκανες σεξ και αυτο κατι ειναι.μην νοιωθεις ασχημα επειδη πληρωσες για σεξ αυτο λιγο πολυ ολοι το εχουμε κανει.με τη συνοδο μπορεις να κανεις και αλλα πραγματα και να βγενετε για ποτο για φαει να σου κραταει συντροφια.και δεν ειναι αναγκη να βρισκεσε μαζι της καθε φορα.μια στης τοσο.λογικο ειναι να μην εχεις καποια διαφορα κατσε πρωτη φορα βρεθηκες μαζη της.

----------


## elisabet

> Εχω ξαναπιάσει γυναικείο σώμα και έχω ξαναδεί γυμνή γυναίκα πολλές φορές, σε μη ερωτικό πλαίσιο βέβαια. Δεν αισθάνομαι κάποια διαφορά, ίσως να αισθάνομαι και χειρότερα τώρα που αναγκάστηκα να καταφύγω σε τέτοιο μέσο. Αναγνώρισα την προσποίηση όπως πιθανώς θα αναγνώριζα έναν ηθοποιό που παίζει κάποιο ρόλο, δεν είμαι σίγουρος απολύτως. Πιθανώς να συνέβαλε και η συζήτηση που κάναμε μετά. Δεν ήμουν τυπικός πελάτης για αυτήν, η γνωριμία μου μου έδινε "premium δικαιώματα", κάτι που δεν γνώριζα εξαρχής πως ήταν δυνατόν.


Τωρα δεν μπορει να μην μου δημιουργηθεί η απορία : Πώς ειχες αγγίξει και δει γυμνό γυναικείο σώμα αφού δεν είχες καμιά εμπειρία μέχρι τώρα;

Επίσης δεν μπορώ να μην παρατηρησω οτι μιλας για την πρωτη σου φορά με τρομερή ψυχρότητα και εντελώς αποστασιοποιημενα.
Δεν ειχες άγχος; αγωνία έστω; Δεν ξερω να σου πω για το μετά, μιας και δεν έχω ιδέα πως είναι μετά την πρώτη φορά για τους άντρες, αλλά πριν ή κατά τη διάρκεια; Δεν περιγράφεις κανένα συναίσθημα, σα να το έκανε άλλος κι όχι εσύ ή σα να το είδες σε ταινία. Καταλαβαίνω πως θα σου ήταν ξενερωτικό κάπως να γίνει επι πληρωμή και κάπως ψυχρά όπως περιγράφεις αν είσαι συναισθηματικός τύπος, αλλά δεν δείχνεις τίποτα συναισθηματικό. 
Φέρεσαι σα να σε κουρδίζουν. Σου λέμε πχ για ψυχολόγο, το εκτελείς αυτόματα σχεδόν και πας. Σου λέμε για σεξ κι αυτό το ίδιο. Σα να είσαι ρομποτ κι απλά θες να σου δοθούν οι κατάλληλες εντολές για να δράσεις και ο εαυτός σου πού είναι;;;

----------


## jim7

Oι φιλοι δεν έχουν κανει παράπονο οτι είσαι κάπως ψυχρός ;

Μήπως δεν τους το επιρτεπείς και εσύ με τον τροπο σου να ανοιχτούν και αυτοι και να σου πουν τι ακριβως δεν τους αρέσει στο χαρακτήρα σου;
Μήπως φερεσαι κάπως; Μην με παρεξηγεις, εννοώ αν το κανεις ασυνείδητα, όχι σκόπιμα να τους κράτος σε απόσταση.

----------


## Remedy

> Τωρα δεν μπορει να μην μου δημιουργηθεί η απορία : Πώς ειχες αγγίξει και δει γυμνό γυναικείο σώμα αφού δεν είχες καμιά εμπειρία μέχρι τώρα;
> 
> Επίσης δεν μπορώ να μην παρατηρησω οτι μιλας για την πρωτη σου φορά με τρομερή ψυχρότητα και εντελώς αποστασιοποιημενα.
> Δεν ειχες άγχος; αγωνία έστω; Δεν ξερω να σου πω για το μετά, μιας και δεν έχω ιδέα πως είναι μετά την πρώτη φορά για τους άντρες, αλλά πριν ή κατά τη διάρκεια; Δεν περιγράφεις κανένα συναίσθημα, σα να το έκανε άλλος κι όχι εσύ ή σα να το είδες σε ταινία. Καταλαβαίνω πως θα σου ήταν ξενερωτικό κάπως να γίνει επι πληρωμή και κάπως ψυχρά όπως περιγράφεις αν είσαι συναισθηματικός τύπος, αλλά δεν δείχνεις τίποτα συναισθηματικό. 
> Φέρεσαι σα να σε κουρδίζουν. Σου λέμε πχ για ψυχολόγο, το εκτελείς αυτόματα σχεδόν και πας. Σου λέμε για σεξ κι αυτό το ίδιο. Σα να είσαι ρομποτ κι απλά θες να σου δοθούν οι κατάλληλες εντολές για να δράσεις και ο εαυτός σου πού είναι;;;


και μαλιστα την ιδια κιολας μερα...
ενα θεμα που εχει χρονισει καμια 15ρια χρονια, το συζητησε με 5 αγνωστους αμφιβολου συμβουλευτικης αξιας κι οτι προτεινουν το εκτελει την ιδια κιολας μερα, χωρις καμια περιγραφη πραξης η συναισθηματος που να δειχνει οτι οντως συμμετειχε κι οντως προβληματιστηκε απο κατι συγκεκριμενο πανω στις προσπαθειες του.
μου δινει την εντυπωση οτι το μονο που θελει ειναι να μας στερησει προτασεις κι επιχειρηματα, ωστε να φτασουμε να παραδεχτουμε οτι οντως ειναι αδιεξοδη η κατασταση...
τυπου " τι ειπαν? ψυχολογο? θα πω οτι πηγα σημερα, γιατι αν δεν παω θα σταματησουν την συζητηση. τι ειπαν? κανε σεξ μηπως χαλαρωσεις? θα πω οτι πηγα αυριο κιολας"..
δλδ 15 χρονια δεν αποφασισε να δοκιμασει πληρωμενο σεξ και ειχε αποψη , και για μενα απολυτα σεβαστη, γι αυτο.
μολις το ειπαν 2 αγνωστοι, το βρηκε καλη ιδεα και πηγε τρεχοντας την ιδια μερα...
με μια περιγραφη, οπως ακριβως το λες. σαν να το φανταστηκε...

----------


## elis

Εγω παντωσ τα τελευταια εικοσι χρονια πηγα σε επαγγελματια πεντε φορεσ κ αλλαξα τρεισ γιατρουσ εικοσι χρονια μου πηρε να τα κανω αυτα

----------


## JohnT

> Εγω παντωσ τα τελευταια εικοσι χρονια πηγα σε επαγγελματια πεντε φορεσ κ αλλαξα τρεισ γιατρουσ εικοσι χρονια μου πηρε να τα κανω αυτα


Εννοείς ότι δεν είχες πάει με “κανονική” μέχρι τότε?? 

Να ρωτήσω κάτι ρε παιδιά για μένα. 

Κουβαλάω πολλά ψυχολογικά μέσα μου, στην ουσία μέχρι τα 24-25 μου δεν είχα ζωή. Ήταν σαν μην έπαιρνα εγώ τις αποφάσεις για τη ζωή μου, κονωνικά δε μπορούσα να επικοινωνήσω με κανέναν ούτε με άνδρα ούτε με γυναικα. Δε μπορούσα να κάνω παρέες δηλαδή, όχι καν ερωτικές σχέσεις. Εκεί στα 24-25 λοιπόν μου ήρθε το πρώτο σοκ ότι κάτι πάει λάθος στη ζωή μου. Το μεγαλύτερο βάρος προφανώς ήταν οι ερωτικές σχέσεις που ένιωθα και θλίψη που δεν υπήρχαν και ένιωθα και μειονεκτικά. Από εκείνη την ηλικία λοιπόν άρχισα ουσιαστικά να προσπαθώ να πατήσω στα πόδια και να αρχίσω να ζω τη ζωή πραγματικά. Τώρα είμαι 27 και εκεί που δεν είχα κάνει ποτε τίποτα ερωτικό με γυναικα έχω πάει με 6-7 μέχρι τώρα τις οποιες γνώρισα έξω, εννοώ όχι επαγγλεματίες, αλλα δυστυχώς δε κατάφερα να δημιουργήσω μια σχέση μέχρι τώρα.

Ρωτάω λοιπόν, προφανώς για το μέσο άνθρωπο δεν είναι φυσιολογικό να ξεκινήσει τις ερωτικές σχέσεις στα 24 του και προφανώς αναγνωρίζω ότι δεν είμαι ο μέσος φυσιολογικός άνθρωπος γιατί μεγάλωσα σε πολύ άσχημο περιβάλλον και κουβαλάω πολλά ψυχολογικά. Μήπως όμως είμαι εγώ που το κάνω όλο αυτό τόσο μεγάλο πρόβλημα στο κεφαλιμου. Εννοώ δηλαδή από τη στιγμή που “ξύπνησα” στα 25 μου και τα τελευταία 3 χρονια έχω πάει με 6-7 κοπέλες μήπως είναι τελείως ηλίθιο να νιώθω ακόμα απογοήτευση που δεν έχω δημιουργήσει μια σχέση και να νιώθω μειονεκτικά που ξεκίνησα τις ερωτικές μου σχέσεις στα 24?

Μήπως με το κεφαλι μου κάνω περισσότερο κακό στον εαυτο μου από ότι ισχύσει στη πραγματικοτητα?

----------


## elis

Μια χαρα εισαι αδερφε

----------


## giorgos35

> Τωρα δεν μπορει να μην μου δημιουργηθεί η απορία : Πώς ειχες αγγίξει και δει γυμνό γυναικείο σώμα αφού δεν είχες καμιά εμπειρία μέχρι τώρα;
> 
> Επίσης δεν μπορώ να μην παρατηρησω οτι μιλας για την πρωτη σου φορά με τρομερή ψυχρότητα και εντελώς αποστασιοποιημενα.
> *Δεν ειχες άγχος; αγωνία έστω; Δεν ξερω να σου πω για το μετά, μιας και δεν έχω ιδέα πως είναι μετά την πρώτη φορά για τους άντρες, αλλά πριν ή κατά τη διάρκεια; Δεν περιγράφεις κανένα συναίσθημα*, σα να το έκανε άλλος κι όχι εσύ ή σα να το είδες σε ταινία. Καταλαβαίνω πως θα σου ήταν ξενερωτικό κάπως να γίνει επι πληρωμή και κάπως ψυχρά όπως περιγράφεις αν είσαι συναισθηματικός τύπος, αλλά δεν δείχνεις τίποτα συναισθηματικό. 
> Φέρεσαι σα να σε κουρδίζουν. Σου λέμε πχ για ψυχολόγο, το εκτελείς αυτόματα σχεδόν και πας. Σου λέμε για σεξ κι αυτό το ίδιο. Σα να είσαι ρομποτ κι απλά θες να σου δοθούν οι κατάλληλες εντολές για να δράσεις και ο εαυτός σου πού είναι;;;


αν μου επιτρεπεις να σου απαντησω εγω για το πως νοιωθουμε επειδει εθεσες το ερωτημα..
η αληθεια ειναι οτι και εγω εκανα σεξ πολυ μεγαλως καπου κοντα στα 26-27 αν θυμαμε καλα..
ηθελα παντα να ηταν με καποια κοπελα με καποια σχεση...σχεσεις πιο πριν ειχα αλλα ποτε δεν κατεληγε στο σεξ.τελοςπαντων..
ετσι αγανακτησα να περιμενω και να καταπιεζω της ορμες μου και το σκεφτηκα απο δω το σκεφτηκα απο κει λεω γιωργο δεν βαριεσε πανε εκει σε κανα σπιτακι να ξεδωσεις.για λογους ιδεολογικους και ρομαντισμους να καθομε μονος??χωρις σεξ σε αυτη την ηλικια??ετσι πηρα την αποφαση και πηγα.και μαλιστα ντρεπομουν τοσο πολυ που ζητησα και απο εναν φιλο να με συνοδευση..περιτο να σας πω οτι ειμουν φουλ ανχωμενος..αναμεικτικα συναισθηματα ειχα.
αφου η κοπελα το καταλαβε και προσπαθησε να με χαλαρωσει δυσκολευτηκε αρκετα....αλλα τα καταφερε με χαλαρωσε.και μολις χαλαρωσα τα καταφερα..
και μετα απο καιρο ηρθαν και οι σχεσεις οποτε εκανα και με τη σχεσεις μου..

----------


## elisabet

> Εννοείς ότι δεν είχες πάει με “κανονική” μέχρι τότε?? 
> 
> Να ρωτήσω κάτι ρε παιδιά για μένα. 
> 
> Κουβαλάω πολλά ψυχολογικά μέσα μου, στην ουσία μέχρι τα 24-25 μου δεν είχα ζωή. Ήταν σαν μην έπαιρνα εγώ τις αποφάσεις για τη ζωή μου, κονωνικά δε μπορούσα να επικοινωνήσω με κανέναν ούτε με άνδρα ούτε με γυναικα. Δε μπορούσα να κάνω παρέες δηλαδή, όχι καν ερωτικές σχέσεις. Εκεί στα 24-25 λοιπόν μου ήρθε το πρώτο σοκ ότι κάτι πάει λάθος στη ζωή μου. Το μεγαλύτερο βάρος προφανώς ήταν οι ερωτικές σχέσεις που ένιωθα και θλίψη που δεν υπήρχαν και ένιωθα και μειονεκτικά. Από εκείνη την ηλικία λοιπόν άρχισα ουσιαστικά να προσπαθώ να πατήσω στα πόδια και να αρχίσω να ζω τη ζωή πραγματικά. Τώρα είμαι 27 και εκεί που δεν είχα κάνει ποτε τίποτα ερωτικό με γυναικα έχω πάει με 6-7 μέχρι τώρα τις οποιες γνώρισα έξω, εννοώ όχι επαγγλεματίες, αλλα δυστυχώς δε κατάφερα να δημιουργήσω μια σχέση μέχρι τώρα.
> 
> Ρωτάω λοιπόν, προφανώς για το μέσο άνθρωπο δεν είναι φυσιολογικό να ξεκινήσει τις ερωτικές σχέσεις στα 24 του και προφανώς αναγνωρίζω ότι δεν είμαι ο μέσος φυσιολογικός άνθρωπος γιατί μεγάλωσα σε πολύ άσχημο περιβάλλον και κουβαλάω πολλά ψυχολογικά. Μήπως όμως είμαι εγώ που το κάνω όλο αυτό τόσο μεγάλο πρόβλημα στο κεφαλιμου. Εννοώ δηλαδή από τη στιγμή που “ξύπνησα” στα 25 μου και τα τελευταία 3 χρονια έχω πάει με 6-7 κοπέλες μήπως είναι τελείως ηλίθιο να νιώθω ακόμα απογοήτευση που δεν έχω δημιουργήσει μια σχέση και να νιώθω μειονεκτικά που ξεκίνησα τις ερωτικές μου σχέσεις στα 24?
> 
> Μήπως με το κεφαλι μου κάνω περισσότερο κακό στον εαυτο μου από ότι ισχύσει στη πραγματικοτητα?


Εγώ πάντως μια χαρά σε βρίσκω.
Πάρα πολλοι άντρες δεν έχουν καταφέρει στην ηλικία σου να κάνουν σχέση, το βρίσκω πολύ θετικό ότι ξεκίνησες την σεξουαλική σου ζωή, έστω και χωρίς σχέση και εφόσον έχεις πάει σε αυτό το διάστημα με 6-7 γυναίκες (φαντάζομαι δεν εννοείς επι πληρωμή) σημαίνει οτι κοινωνικοποιείσαι, έχεις την αυτοπεποίθηση να προσεγγίσεις μια γυναίκα, δεν ζεις κλεισμένος στο σπίτι σου και γενικά ζεις την ζωή σου.

Δεν βρίσκω τον λόγο να νιώθεις μειονεκτικά, είναι πάρα πολλοί σαν και σένα!!Ίσως απλά δεν βρέθηκε η κατάλληλη για να κάνεις σχέση, θέλει και λίγο τύχη το θέμα, ίσως θες ακόμα δουλειά στο πώς θα κρατήσεις μια γυναίκα δίπλα σου... όπως και να έχει, είσαι σε καλό δρόμο :)

----------


## elisabet

> αν μου επιτρεπεις να σου απαντησω εγω για το πως νοιωθουμε επειδει εθεσες το ερωτημα..
> η αληθεια ειναι οτι και εγω εκανα σεξ πολυ μεγαλως καπου κοντα στα 26-27 αν θυμαμε καλα..
> ηθελα παντα να ηταν με καποια κοπελα με καποια σχεση...σχεσεις πιο πριν ειχα αλλα ποτε δεν κατεληγε στο σεξ.τελοςπαντων..
> ετσι αγανακτησα να περιμενω και να καταπιεζω της ορμες μου και το σκεφτηκα απο δω το σκεφτηκα απο κει λεω γιωργο δεν βαριεσε πανε εκει σε κανα σπιτακι να ξεδωσεις.για λογους ιδεολογικους και ρομαντισμους να καθομε μονος??χωρις σεξ σε αυτη την ηλικια??ετσι πηρα την αποφαση και πηγα.και μαλιστα ντρεπομουν τοσο πολυ που ζητησα και απο εναν φιλο να με συνοδευση..περιτο να σας πω οτι ειμουν φουλ ανχωμενος..αναμεικτικα συναισθηματα ειχα.
> αφου η κοπελα το καταλαβε και προσπαθησε να με χαλαρωσει δυσκολευτηκε αρκετα....αλλα τα καταφερε με χαλαρωσε.και μολις χαλαρωσα τα καταφερα..
> και μετα απο καιρο ηρθαν και οι σχεσεις οποτε εκανα και με τη σχεσεις μου..


Μα γιαυτό μου έκανε εντύπωση η απάντηση του θεματοθέτη. Φαντάζομαι οτι όλοι θα νιώθουν το άγχος που λες, για το αν θα αποδώσουν, το πώς θα νιώσουν κτλ

----------


## giorgos35

> Μα γιαυτό μου έκανε εντύπωση η απάντηση του θεματοθέτη. Φαντάζομαι οτι όλοι θα νιώθουν το άγχος που λες, για το αν θα αποδώσουν, το πώς θα νιώσουν κτλ


Εννοειτε.και αντρας που θα πει οτιδεν αγχωθηκε και μαλιστα σε σπιτακι θα πει ψεμματα.αφου οταν βγηκε το ειπα στο φιλο μου οτι αγχωθηκα πολυ και με το ζορι τα καταφερα με καθεσηχασε λεγοντας οτι ειναι φυσιολογικο 1ον ειναι με μια τελειος αγνωστη και δευτερον ειναι με πληρωμη.
Ισως ο φιλος μας δεν αγχωθηκε επειδη η κοπελα ειναι συνοδος και φανταζομε ειναι τελειος διαφορετικα εκει.μιλας κανεις παρεα και οταν νοιωσεις λιγο ανετα τοτες ξεκινας λεω τωρα.
Ενω εμενα αυτη στο σπιτακι με εβαλε κατευθειαν κατο.και μολις ειδε οτι ειμαι αγχωμενος μετα μου μιλησε και χαλαρωσε λιγο με λογια λιγο με χαιδεματα συνηρθα...μηπως γιαυτο λοιπον δεν αγχωθηκε δεν ξερω λεω

----------


## agnostosgnostos

Κατανοώ γιατί βγάζω ψυχρή εικόνα μέσω του γραπτού λόγου, είναι βαθιά ριζωμένη συνήθεια λόγω επαγγέλματος. Δεν εκφράζομαι έτσι προφορικά. Δεν μου έχει πει κανείς μέχρι τώρα πως είμαι ψυχρός, το αντίθετο θα έλεγα. Το βίωμα του JhonT και του giorgos35 μου είναι γνώριμο, έχει τύχει να γνωρίσω αρκετούς σε παρόμοια κατάσταση. Η κοπέλα μου είπε πως στην αρχή θεώρησε πως έχω ξαναπάει με ιερόδουλες και γενικά μου είπε πως δεν δίνω την εντύπωση άπειρου άνδρα, αν και μετέπειτα που μιλήσαμε μου είπε πως κατανοεί την θέση μου και πως δεν της φαίνεται αξιοπερίεργο. Οι λοιπές απορίες έχουν απαντηθεί ήδη στο thread και κάποιοι έχουν συμπτύξει χρονοδιαγράμματα, δεν έχω κάνει τίποτα την ίδια μέρα που μου έχει προταθεί.

----------


## Remedy

> ...
> Ρωτάω λοιπόν, προφανώς για το μέσο άνθρωπο δεν είναι φυσιολογικό να ξεκινήσει τις ερωτικές σχέσεις στα 24 του και προφανώς αναγνωρίζω ότι δεν είμαι ο μέσος φυσιολογικός άνθρωπος γιατί μεγάλωσα σε πολύ άσχημο περιβάλλον και κουβαλάω πολλά ψυχολογικά. Μήπως όμως είμαι εγώ που το κάνω όλο αυτό τόσο μεγάλο πρόβλημα στο κεφαλιμου. Εννοώ δηλαδή από τη στιγμή που “ξύπνησα” στα 25 μου και τα τελευταία 3 χρονια έχω πάει με 6-7 κοπέλες μήπως είναι τελείως ηλίθιο να νιώθω ακόμα απογοήτευση που δεν έχω δημιουργήσει μια σχέση και να νιώθω μειονεκτικά που ξεκίνησα τις ερωτικές μου σχέσεις στα 24?
> 
> Μήπως με το κεφαλι μου κάνω περισσότερο κακό στον εαυτο μου από ότι ισχύσει στη πραγματικοτητα?


ο "μεσος ανθρωπος", δεν ξερω αν πραγματικα υπαρχει, αλλα αν μιλαμε για την πλειοψηφια, ας πουμε, δεν νομιζω οτι πρεπει να επικεντρωνομαστε εκει, αλλα στο αν καταφερες να κανεις αυτο που θελεις.
ο καθενας εχει τους ρυθμους του. εσυ την βρηκες την ακρη σου σεξουαλικα μετα τα 25. την βρηκες ομως. αυτο ειναι το σημαντικο.
οσο για την σχεση, δεν πρεπει να νοιωθεις καθολου μειονεκτικα.
δεν ειναι αλληλενδετες οι σχεσεις με το σεξ και δεν ειναι ευκολο να προκυψει μια ταιριαστη σχεση για κανεναν.

----------


## Remedy

> Κατανοώ γιατί βγάζω ψυχρή εικόνα μέσω του γραπτού λόγου, είναι βαθιά ριζωμένη συνήθεια λόγω επαγγέλματος. Δεν εκφράζομαι έτσι προφορικά. Δεν μου έχει πει κανείς μέχρι τώρα πως είμαι ψυχρός, το αντίθετο θα έλεγα. Το βίωμα του JhonT και του giorgos35 μου είναι γνώριμο, έχει τύχει να γνωρίσω αρκετούς σε παρόμοια κατάσταση. Η κοπέλα μου είπε πως στην αρχή θεώρησε πως έχω ξαναπάει με ιερόδουλες και γενικά μου είπε πως δεν δίνω την εντύπωση άπειρου άνδρα, αν και μετέπειτα που μιλήσαμε μου είπε πως κατανοεί την θέση μου και πως δεν της φαίνεται αξιοπερίεργο. Οι λοιπές απορίες έχουν απαντηθεί ήδη στο thread και κάποιοι έχουν συμπτύξει χρονοδιαγράμματα, δεν έχω κάνει τίποτα την ίδια μέρα που μου έχει προταθεί.


το θεμα δεν ειναι τι σου ειπε η κοπελα, αλλα τι αισθανθηκες ΕΣΥ.
πως ενοιωσες με αυτο που εγινε, πως ενοιωσες με την "πρωτη φορα" σου, ειτε συναισθηματικα, ειτε πρακτικα, κλπ.
δεν νομιζω οτι μπορει κανεις να βασιζεται στην γνωμη καποιου που πληρωνει για το σεξ. εκει πας για να νοιωσεις και να κανεις, οχι για να σου πει την αληθεια.

----------


## Mara.Z

> Με έβαλε πολύ σε σκέψεις ο giorgos35 σε σημείο που *ίσως τελικά να αποφασίσω να πάω σε συνοδό πολυτελείας*.





> Εχω κανονίσει *σήμερα μετά την συνεδρία συνάντηση με συνοδό* κατόπιν παρέμβασης του "ατζέντη" φίλου μου που είναι στον χώρο και είπε ότι θα μου κάνει και "καλό" πακέτο,ότι κι αν σημαίνει αυτό.





> κάποιοι έχουν συμπτύξει χρονοδιαγράμματα, *δεν έχω κάνει τίποτα την ίδια μέρα* που μου έχει προταθεί.





> το θεμα δεν ειναι τι σου ειπε η κοπελα, αλλα τι αισθανθηκες ΕΣΥ.
> πως ενοιωσες με αυτο που εγινε, πως ενοιωσες με την "πρωτη φορα" σου, ειτε συναισθηματικα, ειτε πρακτικα, κλπ.


ειτε το κανεις την ιδια μερα ειτε την επομενη δεν εχει διαφορα... 
επισης συνεδρια με ψυχολογο το Σαββατο???? πρωτη φορα το ακουω....

μαζι με το συναισθηματικο κομματι που απουσιαζει εντελως απο το λογο σου, λειπει το βιωμα...ΔΕΝ ΤΟ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΖΗΣΕΙ ολο αυτο που περιγραφεις...ειναι σα να μας δινεις μια must-do-list που την κανεις tick όποοτε σου αναφερουμε μια δυνατοτητα...
Μοιαζεις με τον τυπο που αραζει ολημερις στον καναπε και λεει γιατι να προσπαθησω? οσο και να προσπαθησω, ό,τι κι αν κανω, δεν θα κερδισω τιποτα...Και σε οσους σε παρακινουν για κατι, λες Ω το εχω κανει χωρις αποτελεσμα ή ΘΑ το κανω και παλι χωρις αποτελεσμα...Γιατι? για να επιβεβεβαιωσεις τη σφηνωμενη στο μυαλο σου ιδεα για τον εαυτο σου. 
Μου θυμιζεις τον πονηρο δουλο στην ευαγγελικη παραβολη των ταλαντων που εθαψε το ταλαντο του...

----------


## δε_θα_με_φιμώσετε_ποτέ

*το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από τη διαχείριση. Το μέλος έχει αποκλειστεί από τη συμμετοχή του στο φόρουμ (Πολλαπλό προφίλ).*

----------


## Mara.Z

> Να ρωτήσω κάτι ρε παιδιά για μένα. 
> 
> Κουβαλάω πολλά ψυχολογικά μέσα μου, στην ουσία μέχρι τα 24-25 μου δεν είχα ζωή. Ήταν σαν μην έπαιρνα εγώ τις αποφάσεις για τη ζωή μου, κονωνικά δε μπορούσα να επικοινωνήσω με κανέναν ούτε με άνδρα ούτε με γυναικα. Δε μπορούσα να κάνω παρέες δηλαδή, όχι καν ερωτικές σχέσεις. Εκεί στα 24-25 λοιπόν μου ήρθε το πρώτο σοκ ότι κάτι πάει λάθος στη ζωή μου. Το μεγαλύτερο βάρος προφανώς ήταν οι ερωτικές σχέσεις που ένιωθα και θλίψη που δεν υπήρχαν και ένιωθα και μειονεκτικά. Από εκείνη την ηλικία λοιπόν άρχισα ουσιαστικά να προσπαθώ να πατήσω στα πόδια και να αρχίσω να ζω τη ζωή πραγματικά. Τώρα είμαι 27 και εκεί που δεν είχα κάνει ποτε τίποτα ερωτικό με γυναικα έχω πάει με 6-7 μέχρι τώρα τις οποιες γνώρισα έξω, εννοώ όχι επαγγλεματίες, αλλα δυστυχώς δε κατάφερα να δημιουργήσω μια σχέση μέχρι τώρα.
> 
> Ρωτάω λοιπόν, προφανώς για το μέσο άνθρωπο δεν είναι φυσιολογικό να ξεκινήσει τις ερωτικές σχέσεις στα 24 του και προφανώς αναγνωρίζω ότι δεν είμαι ο μέσος φυσιολογικός άνθρωπος γιατί μεγάλωσα σε πολύ άσχημο περιβάλλον και κουβαλάω πολλά ψυχολογικά. Μήπως όμως είμαι εγώ που το κάνω όλο αυτό τόσο μεγάλο πρόβλημα στο κεφαλιμου. Εννοώ δηλαδή από τη στιγμή που “ξύπνησα” στα 25 μου και τα τελευταία 3 χρονια έχω πάει με 6-7 κοπέλες μήπως είναι τελείως ηλίθιο να νιώθω ακόμα απογοήτευση που δεν έχω δημιουργήσει μια σχέση και να νιώθω μειονεκτικά που ξεκίνησα τις ερωτικές μου σχέσεις στα 24?
> 
> Μήπως με το κεφαλι μου κάνω περισσότερο κακό στον εαυτο μου από ότι ισχύσει στη πραγματικοτητα?


Πολυ ωραιο το μηνυμα σου. Μπραβο που ψαχνεσαι, και αναρωτιεσαι...
Θα σου πω το εξης... εχω μια φιλη που κοντευει τα 40, τη γνωρισα οταν σπουδαζαμε στη σχολη αν και ειναι λιγο μεγαλυτερη μου. Ενω ειχε σχετικα νορμαλ παιδικα-εφηβικα χρονια, απο τα 18-19 και μετα εγινε ο κακος χαμος... τσακωθηκαν πολυ ασχημα οι γονεις, αλληλοκατηγοριες, κακο κλπ....με αποκορυφωμα οτι η μανα παρανοησε και αρχισε να εχει ιδεες οτι η κορη δεν σπουδαζει αλλα συνανταει γκομενους και την κοροιδευει κλπ, αρχισε το ξυλο που εφτασε σε ακραιες καταστασεις να σπανε καρεκλες και τραπεζια, και η μανα τελικα κλειστηκε στο δαφνι...οπου ας πουμε οτι ηρεμησε σχετικα και δεν παραφερθηκε εκτοτε...
η κοπελα τελειωσε με χιλια βασανα τη σχολη, αλλα δουλεια δεν βρηκε, εμεινε σπιτι με τη μανα ως σημερα...
και φυσικα σχεση γιοκ, σεξουαλικη σχεση επισης γιοκ. Καποια κονε και γνωριμιες για γαμο εγιναν, αλλα λογω της ανεργιας της δεν προκειται να ευδοκιμησει κατι...
Για ψυχιατρο και ψυχοθεραπεια ειναι απολυτα αρνητικη. Λεει οτι ελεγχει την κατασταση...

Τι θελω να πω? οταν εχεις να διαχειριστεις μια κολαση, λογικο ειναι καποιοι τομεις της ζωης σου να μενουν πισω...Αν ηταν ολα ομαλα στη ζωη σου, θα ειχες τις παρεες σου αρα θα ειχε προκυψει και μια σχεση για σενα. κανεις δεν ειναι κουρδιστο ρομποτακι να λεει τωρα τρωω, τωρα κανω σεξ, τωρα κοιμαμαι, τωρα δουλευω....Ειμαστε ψυχοσωματικες οντοτητες!

----------


## Remedy

> *το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από τη διαχείριση. Το μέλος έχει αποκλειστεί από τη συμμετοχή του στο φόρουμ (Πολλαπλό προφίλ).*


ΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΑΧΑΧA!!!
τι ονομα ειναι αυτο ρε πρεκα?
σιγα τον ανενδοτο αγωνα σου;pppppp

----------


## δε_θα_με_φιμώσετε_ποτέ

*το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από τη διαχείριση. Το μέλος έχει αποκλειστεί από τη συμμετοχή του στο φόρουμ (Πολλαπλό προφίλ).*

----------


## Συνεχίζω_ακάθεκτος

*το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από τη διαχείριση. Το μέλος έχει αποκλειστεί από τη συμμετοχή του στο φόρουμ (Πολλαπλό προφίλ).*

----------


## Remedy

> *το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από τη διαχείριση. Το μέλος έχει αποκλειστεί από τη συμμετοχή του στο φόρουμ (Πολλαπλό προφίλ).*


ακαθιστος συνεχιζεις, οχι ακαθεκτος,
χαχαχαχαχαχαα

----------


## ακάθιστος-ύμνος

*το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από τη διαχείριση. Το μέλος έχει αποκλειστεί από τη συμμετοχή του στο φόρουμ (Πολλαπλό προφίλ).*

----------


## ακάθιστος-ύμνος

*το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από τη διαχείριση. Το μέλος έχει αποκλειστεί από τη συμμετοχή του στο φόρουμ (Πολλαπλό προφίλ).*

----------


## agnostosgnostos

Mara.Z δεν θέλω να επαναληφθώ για άλλη μία φορά. Η απάντηση στην απορία σου περί απουσίας συναισθήματος είναι 3 post πιο πριν.

----------


## Mara.Z

> Κατανοώ γιατί βγάζω ψυχρή εικόνα μέσω του γραπτού λόγου, είναι βαθιά ριζωμένη συνήθεια λόγω επαγγέλματος. Δεν εκφράζομαι έτσι προφορικά. Δεν μου έχει πει κανείς μέχρι τώρα πως είμαι ψυχρός, το αντίθετο θα έλεγα. Το βίωμα του JhonT και του giorgos35 μου είναι γνώριμο, έχει τύχει να γνωρίσω αρκετούς σε παρόμοια κατάσταση. Η κοπέλα μου είπε πως στην αρχή θεώρησε πως έχω ξαναπάει με ιερόδουλες και γενικά μου είπε πως δεν δίνω την εντύπωση άπειρου άνδρα, αν και μετέπειτα που μιλήσαμε μου είπε πως κατανοεί την θέση μου και πως δεν της φαίνεται αξιοπερίεργο. Οι λοιπές απορίες έχουν απαντηθεί ήδη στο thread και κάποιοι έχουν συμπτύξει χρονοδιαγράμματα, δεν έχω κάνει τίποτα την ίδια μέρα που μου έχει προταθεί.





> Mara.Z δεν θέλω να επαναληφθώ για άλλη μία φορά. Η απάντηση στην απορία σου περί απουσίας συναισθήματος είναι 3 post πιο πριν.


Δεν ειπα μονο για το συναισθημα, μιλησα για *απουσια βιωματος*. Το βιωμα ειναι ενα πλαισιο απο εμπειριες, χιουμορ, πικρα, απογοητευση, χαρα, παθημα-μαθημα, κλπ
Οσα αναφερεις δεν σε αγγιζουν εσωτερικα. Τα κανεις σαν ρομποτ, οπως ειπωθηκε πιο πανω. 
Δεν φιλτραρονται απο το μυαλο σου, το πνευμα σου. Αυτοματα δειχνεις να ενεργεις...
Αρα καταληγω στο οτι με βαση οσα μας λες το προβλημα σου δεν ειναι στο ΤΙ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ αλλα στο ΠΩΣ το κανεις!
Μπορει να κανεις τα σωστα πραγματα με λαθος τροπο, αρα εχεις το λαθος αποτελεσμα, και επειδη εστιαζεις στο ΤΙ, αγνοεις πληρως το ΠΩΣ!
Και οοοοοχι δεν θα σου πει κανεις γιατι ειναι λαθος το ΠΩΣ σου... ΕΣΥ θα το βρεις μονος σου! γιατι σχετιζεται με τα ζητουμενα, τις προσδοκιες και τα στανταρντς σου...
Εχεις ακουσει για την αναγκη να επανεφευρουμε τον εαυτο μας? να επαναπροσδιοριστουμε κλπ? 
ΑΥΤΟ ΣΟΥ ΧΡΕΙΑΖΕΤΑΙ!
Ολα οσα πιστευες και στηριχτηκες για να πετυχεις οσα εκανες σε εφεραν σε αυτο το σημειο που εισαι. Δεν θα σε πανε πιο μπροστα, τερματισες. Για να προχωρησεις μπροστα, και να θεσεις νεους στοχους, πχ μια ερωτικη-συντροφικη σχεση, πρεπει να ερθεις σε επαφη με το μεσα σου, με το πνευμα σου, την ψυχη σου... Να μιλησεις με το μεσα σου, να αφουγκραστεις τι σου λεει (κατι προσπαθει να σου πει τοσο καιρο αλλα εσυ πεισματικα δεν ακους ! ) και τοτε να ανοιχτεις προς τα εξω....
Ολα τα αλλα περι εμφανισης και must-do-lists ειναι φαση <<σκουπιζω και βαζω τη σκονη κατω απο το χαλι>>....

----------


## giorgos35

> Δεν ειπα μονο για το συναισθημα, μιλησα για *απουσια βιωματος*. Το βιωμα ειναι ενα πλαισιο απο εμπειριες, χιουμορ, πικρα, απογοητευση, χαρα, παθημα-μαθημα, κλπ
> Οσα αναφερεις δεν σε αγγιζουν εσωτερικα. Τα κανεις σαν ρομποτ, οπως ειπωθηκε πιο πανω. 
> Δεν φιλτραρονται απο το μυαλο σου, το πνευμα σου. Αυτοματα δειχνεις να ενεργεις...
> Αρα καταληγω στο οτι με βαση οσα μας λες το προβλημα σου δεν ειναι στο ΤΙ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ αλλα στο ΠΩΣ το κανεις!
> Μπορει να κανεις τα σωστα πραγματα με λαθος τροπο, αρα εχεις το λαθος αποτελεσμα, και επειδη εστιαζεις στο ΤΙ, αγνοεις πληρως το ΠΩΣ!
> Και οοοοοχι δεν θα σου πει κανεις γιατι ειναι λαθος το ΠΩΣ σου... ΕΣΥ θα το βρεις μονος σου! γιατι σχετιζεται με τα ζητουμενα, τις προσδοκιες και τα στανταρντς σου...
> Εχεις ακουσει για την αναγκη να επανεφευρουμε τον εαυτο μας? να επαναπροσδιοριστουμε κλπ? 
> ΑΥΤΟ ΣΟΥ ΧΡΕΙΑΖΕΤΑΙ!
> Ολα οσα πιστευες και στηριχτηκες για να πετυχεις οσα εκανες σε εφεραν σε αυτο το σημειο που εισαι. Δεν θα σε πανε πιο μπροστα, τερματισες. Για να προχωρησεις μπροστα, και να θεσεις νεους στοχους, πχ μια ερωτικη-συντροφικη σχεση, πρεπει να ερθεις σε επαφη με το μεσα σου, με το πνευμα σου, την ψυχη σου... Να μιλησεις με το μεσα σου, να αφουγκραστεις τι σου λεει (κατι προσπαθει να σου πει τοσο καιρο αλλα εσυ πεισματικα δεν ακους ! ) και τοτε να ανοιχτεις προς τα εξω....
> Ολα τα αλλα περι εμφανισης και must-do-lists ειναι φαση <<σκουπιζω και βαζω τη σκονη κατω απο το χαλι>>....


το must too list τι ειναι??

----------


## savatage

> το must too list τι ειναι??


must do list = λιστα με πραγματα που πρεπει να κανω

----------


## agnostosgnostos

Πως ξέρεις πως όσα αναφέρω δεν με αγγίζουν εσωτερικά; Πως φαίνεται κάτι τέτοιο από τον λόγο μου; Μπορεί να έχεις δίκιο, αλλά δεν ξέρω πως να βρω τι λάθος κάνω μόνος μου, τόσα χρόνια που κάθομαι και το σκέφτομαι μόνος μου δεν έχω ακούσει καμία φωνή μέσα μου, βλέπω να κάνω λίγο πολύ ότι κάνουν και οι άλλοι, με την διαφορά πως σε εμένα δεν έχει αποτελέσματα στο συγκεκριμένο τομέα.

----------


## savatage

Δεν κανεις ο,τι και οι αλλοι. Φαινεται να λειτουργεις ρομποτικα, συναισθηματικως απομακρα, επειδη "πρεπει", επειδη ειναι τασκ 1, τασκ 2, τασκ 3 και επειδη εχεις συνηθισει επαγγελματικα τουλαχιστον να φερεις εις περας τα τασκς σου, εχεις την ΠΕΡΙΕΡΓΙΑ(ετσι το αποκαλεσες) να μαθεις γιατι αποτυγχανεις στον ερωτικο τομεα τον οποιο για αρκετα χρονια ειχες ετσι κι αλλιως αφησει στην ακρη. 
Δεν το αντιμετωπιζεις, δεν το αισθανεσαι σαν τους αλλους ανθρωπους. Αρα και η προσεγγιση σου αποκλειεται να ειναι οπως των αλλων ανθρωπων. Κατι υπαρχει εκει. Και αν στην ψυχοθεραπεια παρουσιαζεσαι τοσο αποστασιοποιημενος οτι ολα ειναι ενταξει, οπως εδω, δεν αποκλειεται και αυτος να σε στειλει στο σπιτι σου αν θεωρησει οτι δεν εχεις καμμια προθεση να δουλεψεις με τον εαυτο σου, αλλα οτι πηγαινεις εκει μηχανικα για να πεις οτι "το εκανα κι αυτο".

----------


## Mara.Z

> Πως ξέρεις πως όσα αναφέρω δεν με αγγίζουν εσωτερικά; Πως φαίνεται κάτι τέτοιο από τον λόγο μου;


την απαντηση τη λες μονος σου στη συνεχεια...




> Μπορεί να έχεις δίκιο, αλλά δεν ξέρω πως να βρω τι λάθος κάνω μόνος μου, τόσα χρόνια που κάθομαι και το σκέφτομαι μόνος μου *δεν έχω ακούσει καμία φωνή μέσα μου*, *βλέπω να κάνω λίγο πολύ ότι κάνουν και οι άλλοι*, με την διαφορά πως σε εμένα δεν έχει αποτελέσματα στο συγκεκριμένο τομέα.


εχεις ακουσει τον ορο *αλλοτριωση*? για γκουγκλαρε το...
σε αυτο ακριβως παραπεμπεις...

----------


## giorgos35

> must do list = λιστα με πραγματα που πρεπει να κανω


ευχαριστω πολυ

----------


## giorgos35

εμενα παλι μου φενετε οτι εχει ελειψη αυτοπεποιθησεις..
μπορει να κανω και λαθος αλλα ετσι νομιζω

----------


## agnostosgnostos

savatage πάλι αλλάζεις ότι είπα και το ερμηνεύεις όπως θες. Mara.Z αυτό που λες είναι ενδιαφέρον. Ξαναλέω πως δεν εκφράζομαι έτσι στην καθημερινότητα μου, πιστεύω έχετε αυτήν την εντύπωση από τον τρόπο που γράφω, τι θα έπρεπε να κάνω δηλαδή να βρίζω και να κλαψουρίζω για να φαίνομαι πιο "ανθρώπινος"; Τότε φαντάζομαι θα μου λέγατε πως είμαι πολύ ανασφαλής και δείχνω απελπισμένος με αποτέλεσμα να απωθώ, αν πια δεν έχετε ιδέα τι να πείτε(κάτι που κατανοώ στην περίπτωση μου) μην ασχολείστε μάταια και μην προσπαθείτε να κάνετε το θέμα πιο "τυπικό" έτσι ώστε να χρίζει "τυπικής" λύσης. Κάτι τέτοιο στερείται νοήματος, ψάχνω λύση στο πρόβλημα όχι πρόβλημα στην λύση.

----------


## savatage

> αν πια δεν έχετε ιδέα τι να πείτε(κάτι που κατανοώ στην περίπτωση μου) μην ασχολείστε μάταια και μην προσπαθείτε να κάνετε το θέμα πιο "τυπικό" έτσι ώστε να χρίζει "τυπικής" λύσης. Κάτι τέτοιο στερείται νοήματος, ψάχνω λύση στο πρόβλημα όχι πρόβλημα στην λύση.


Μα ποια τυπικη λυση λες? Ισα ισα μονο περιπτωση για τυπικη λυση δε φαινεσαι, ολοι το ιδιο λεμε. 
Και στο φιναλε δεν ειμαστε και πλαστικοι χειρουργοι ουτε και σε ξερουμε απο κοντα. Αφου η αλλη κοπελα σου ειπε επι λεξει οτι "δε μοιαζεις με αντρα", το θεμα σου ειναι *και* η πολυ εντονη θηλυπρεπεια, οχι μονο ο χαρακτηρας και η όποια συμπεριφορα σου. Ψαξτο σε γιατρο.

----------


## Mara.Z

> Ξαναλέω πως δεν εκφράζομαι έτσι στην καθημερινότητα μου, πιστεύω έχετε αυτήν την εντύπωση από τον τρόπο που γράφω, τι θα έπρεπε να κάνω δηλαδή να βρίζω και να κλαψουρίζω για να φαίνομαι πιο "ανθρώπινος"; Τότε φαντάζομαι θα μου λέγατε πως είμαι πολύ ανασφαλής και δείχνω απελπισμένος με αποτέλεσμα να απωθώ, αν πια δεν έχετε ιδέα τι να πείτε(κάτι που κατανοώ στην περίπτωση μου) μην ασχολείστε μάταια και μην προσπαθείτε να κάνετε το θέμα πιο "τυπικό" έτσι ώστε να χρίζει "τυπικής" λύσης. Κάτι τέτοιο στερείται νοήματος, ψάχνω λύση στο πρόβλημα όχι πρόβλημα στην λύση.


κι εγω ξαναλεω οτι δεν εχει να κανει με το τι εκφραση χρησιμοποιεις αλλα πως βιωνεις! εχει διαφορα....
Το να εχεις επαφη με το μεσα σου δεν εχει καμια σχεση με το κλαψουρισμα ουτε με το βρισιμο...εχει να κανει με την αντιληψη των πραγματων που εχεις...και η αντιληψη σου πασχει...

λυση στο προβλημα θα βρεις μονος σου οοοοοταν αρχισεις να διαλεγεσαι με το μεσα σου... τι θελεις πραγματικα? τι γουσταρεις να κανεις? εξω απο τα στερεοτυπα και τα καλουπια. Για σενα και μονο. Σα να μην υπαρχει κανενας αλλος ανθρωπος επι γης, και εισαι τελειως μονος...σα να μην υπαρχει κανεις αλλος για να αποδειξεις πραγματα εκτος απο τον εαυτο σου...

(και να προσθεσω και κατι αλλο? μεταξυ μας, αν ηθελες σεξ ή σχεση θα το ειχες κανει. θα ειχες βρει μια κοπελια να τακτοποιηθεις. ΑΛΛΑ πραγματικα, ουσιαστικα, βιωματικα ΔΕΝ το επιθυμησες ποτε! Αφου εσυ ο ιδιος δεν το λογαριαζεις σαν προβλημα, δεν ειναι! τα στερεοτυπα σε κανουν να πιστευεις οτι ειναι. Και τι κανεις τοτε? μπαινεις στη διαδικασια να συμμορφωθεις με τα στερεοτυπα, να κανεις ό,τι κανουν οι αλλοι. Αποτελεσμα? μηδεν. Γιατι? γιατι δεν θελεις, δεν σου ταιριαζει,και 1002 αλλοι λογοι... Και αντι να βαλεις το μαχαιρι στο κοκαλο να παραδεχθεις τη διαφορετικοτητα σου, τα ριχνεις ολα στην εμφανιση που ειναι η ευκολη λυση και ριχνεις τιτλους τελους. Και ερχεσαι εδω, μας λες οτι κοιταξτε τα εκανα ολα οπως λενε οι κανονες, ακολουθησα κατα γραμμα το βιβλιο χρησης και δεν εγινε τιποτα, η μηχανη δεν πηρε μπρος ποτε, αγνοώντας οτι για να δουλεψει η μηχανη, την εντολη την δινει ο εγκεφαλος!!! ).

----------


## giorgos35

> κι εγω ξαναλεω οτι δεν εχει να κανει με το τι εκφραση χρησιμοποιεις αλλα πως βιωνεις! εχει διαφορα....
> Το να εχεις επαφη με το μεσα σου δεν εχει καμια σχεση με το κλαψουρισμα ουτε με το βρισιμο...εχει να κανει με την αντιληψη των πραγματων που εχεις...και η αντιληψη σου πασχει...
> 
> λυση στο προβλημα θα βρεις μονος σου οοοοοταν αρχισεις να διαλεγεσαι με το μεσα σου... τι θελεις πραγματικα? τι γουσταρεις να κανεις? εξω απο τα στερεοτυπα και τα καλουπια. Για σενα και μονο. Σα να μην υπαρχει κανενας αλλος ανθρωπος επι γης, και εισαι τελειως μονος...σα να μην υπαρχει κανεις αλλος για να αποδειξεις πραγματα εκτος απο τον εαυτο σου...
> 
> (και να προσθεσω και κατι αλλο? μεταξυ μας, αν ηθελες σεξ ή σχεση θα το ειχες κανει. θα ειχες βρει μια κοπελια να τακτοποιηθεις. ΑΛΛΑ πραγματικα, ουσιαστικα, βιωματικα ΔΕΝ το επιθυμησες ποτε! Αφου εσυ ο ιδιος δεν το λογαριαζεις σαν προβλημα, δεν ειναι! τα στερεοτυπα σε κανουν να πιστευεις οτι ειναι. Και τι κανεις τοτε? μπαινεις στη διαδικασια να συμμορφωθεις με τα στερεοτυπα, να κανεις ό,τι κανουν οι αλλοι. Αποτελεσμα? μηδεν. Γιατι? γιατι δεν θελεις, δεν σου ταιριαζει,και 1002 αλλοι λογοι... Και αντι να βαλεις το μαχαιρι στο κοκαλο να παραδεχθεις τη διαφορετικοτητα σου, τα ριχνεις ολα στην εμφανιση που ειναι η ευκολη λυση και ριχνεις τιτλους τελους. Και ερχεσαι εδω, μας λες οτι κοιταξτε τα εκανα ολα οπως λενε οι κανονες, ακολουθησα κατα γραμμα το βιβλιο χρησης και δεν εγινε τιποτα, η μηχανη δεν πηρε μπρος ποτε, αγνοώντας οτι για να δουλεψει η μηχανη, την εντολη την δινει ο εγκεφαλος!!! ).


πολυ οξυτατη απαντηση και με τεραστιες αληθειες

----------


## agnostosgnostos

Αυτό με το γιατρό έχει υπεραναλυθεί προ πολλού. Οταν μιλάω για τυπική λύση εννοώ πως "θέλετε" να είναι πιο "απλό" το πρόβλημα μου(έλλειψη αυτοπεποίθησης, περίεργη συμπεριφορά κτλπ) έτσι ώστε να μπορείτε να βρείτε μία λύση, μιας και δεν έρχεται κάτι άλλο στο μυαλό και το θέμα της εμφάνισης δεν "πρέπει" να είναι αυτό που φταίει γιατί τότε δεν θα υπήρχε λύση να προτείνετε. Σας ευχαριστώ όλους γιατί με βοηθήσατε όμως με αυτά που είπατε καθώς και αυτά που δεν είπατε. Σε συνδυασμό με τις εμπειρίες μου, αυτά που μου έχουν πει οι γυναίκες, οι φίλοι και φίλες, οι ψυχολόγοι μέχρι τώρα και η συνοδός όταν κουβεντιάσαμε για αυτό δεν μπορώ παρά να συμπεράνω πως το πρόβλημα είναι καθαρά εμφανισιακό.

----------


## Mara.Z

> δεν μπορώ παρά να συμπεράνω πως *το πρόβλημα είναι καθαρά εμφανισιακό*.



αφου το λες εσυ, ετσι ειναι!
στον δικο σου τον πλανητη κυβερνητης εισαι εσυ και κανεις αλλος!

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

με συνοδους πανε οσοι θελουν να κανουν σεξ με γυναικα σαν αντικειμενο εσενα αυτο δε σε ενδιαφερει απ οτι καταλαβα αλλα απλα ηθελες να δεις πως ειναι να κανεις σεξ με γυναικα ετσι για εγκυκλοπαιδιακους λογους ;-/ θες να πεισεις τον εαυτο σου να κανει σεξ δηλ με το στανιο.

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

> Αρχικά καταχωρημένο από agnostosgnostos 
> δεν μπορώ παρά να συμπεράνω πως το πρόβλημα είναι καθαρά εμφανισιακό.


εγω μπορω να συμπερανω οτι το προβλημα δεν ειναι εμφαισιακο αλλα απλως εχεις γραψει το σεξ στα ..σου

οι ψυχολογοι μαλον θα τραβανε τα μαλια τους οταν θα σκεφτονται ολα αυτα.

----------


## Mara.Z

> Αυτό με το γιατρό έχει υπεραναλυθεί προ πολλού. Οταν μιλάω για τυπική λύση εννοώ πως "θέλετε" να είναι πιο "απλό" το πρόβλημα μου(έλλειψη αυτοπεποίθησης, περίεργη συμπεριφορά κτλπ) έτσι ώστε να μπορείτε να βρείτε μία λύση, μιας και δεν έρχεται κάτι άλλο στο μυαλό και το θέμα της εμφάνισης δεν "πρέπει" να είναι αυτό που φταίει γιατί τότε δεν θα υπήρχε λύση να προτείνετε. Σας ευχαριστώ όλους γιατί με βοηθήσατε όμως με αυτά που είπατε καθώς και αυτά που δεν είπατε. Σε συνδυασμό με τις εμπειρίες μου, αυτά που μου έχουν πει οι γυναίκες, οι φίλοι και φίλες, οι ψυχολόγοι μέχρι τώρα και η συνοδός όταν κουβεντιάσαμε για αυτό ......



Να προσθεσω οτι απο οσα διαβασα απο σενα και εφοσον εχω καταλαβει καλα, 
εγω με τα ελαχιστα που ξερω μπορω να πω οτι διακρινω 2 θεματα σε σενα

1ον, οπως ειπωθηκε και πιο πριν, εχεις ενα θεμα σχετικα με την ερωτικη επιθυμια και την αναγκη για σχεση/συντροφικοτητα. Δεν λεμε σεξουαλικη! υπαρχει ενα βιβλιο για την ερωτικη νοημοσυνη, δεν θυμαμαι στοιχεια - θα κοιταξω αυριο θα τα παραθεσω εδω, νομιζω θα σε βοηθησει παρα πολυυυυυ ...
Λεω θεμα, δεν λεω προβλημα γιατι στο κατω κατω της γραφης ειναι επιλογη σου!

2ον, με ό,τι αυτο συνεπαγεται, δεν εχεις καμια ουσιαστικη επαφη με το μεσα σου, το ενστικτο σου. Ειτε αυτο λεγεται αυτογνωσια ειτε αυτοεκτιμηση ειτε αυτοαποδοχη ειτε αυτοεικονα ειτε δεν ξερω και εγω τι αλλο...Κανονικη πνευματικη τυφλα...

----------


## agnostosgnostos

Αυτό που νομίζετε πως υπάρχει πιθανότητα ένας υγιής νέος άνθρωπος που δεν είναι ασέξουαλ να μην θέλει σεξ και να μην το επιδιώκει αρκετά με ξεπερνά. Εύκολο για έναν έστω κάπως εμφανίσιμο άνδρα ή μία γυναίκα να πει πως δεν μετράει τόσο η εμφάνιση και πως φταίει η συμπεριφορά και άλλα παρόμοια, άσχετα την πληθώρα ανθρώπων(που έχοντες προβλήματα ψυχολογικά και συμπεριφοράς, χωρίς να χρειαστεί να αυτοψυχαναλυθούν μέχρι αηδίας και να κάνουν χίλια δυο όπως προτείνατε σε έμενα)απλά "υπάρχουν" και εισπράττουν αυθόρμητα ερωτικό ενδιαφέρον από άλλους να δείχνει το ακριβώς αντίθετο. Ας μην σας κουράζω άλλο σας ευχαριστώ όλους για τις απαντήσεις σας και ας κλείσουμε εδώ, δεν νομίζω πως έχει κάποιος να πει κάτι παραπάνω εκτός από μυθικές ιστορίες για "άσχημους" που έχουν "θέες" δίπλα τους.

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

εγω πιστευω οτι θα προτημουσες μια γυναικα διακοσμητικη σεξουαλικα να γερνει πανω σου και να σου σκιζεται το πατελονι το σεξ σε αγχωνει και σε εκνευριζει.

----------


## Mara.Z

> εισπράττουν αυθόρμητα ερωτικό ενδιαφέρον από άλλους


το αυθορμητα εσυ το ερμηνευεις ως αυθορμητα....
δεν ξερεις σε τι περιβαλλον μεγαλωσαν ουτε πως γαλουχηθηκαν, πως και ποσο εξασκηθηκαν για να φτασουν σε αυτο το σημειο...
βλεπεις την κορυφη του παγοβουνου και μονο. 

Σαφως παιζει ρολο η εμφανιση, δεν λεμε να εισαι κουασιμοδος, σημαδεμενος ή παραμορφωμενος. 
Εσυ μας ειπες οτι εισαι προσεγμενος, γυμνασμενος, καθαρος, υψος καλο εχεις, ωραια χρωματα εχεις, τη δουλεια σου την εχεις, αρα τι κολλημα εχεις φαει για να μπλοκαρεις? 
ή δεν μπλοκαρεις??
Εγω πιστευω οτι δεν μπλοκαρεις γιατι δεν θελεις. 
Αν ηθελες θα ειχες βρει τροπο να πετυχεις αυτο που θελεις....γιατι σε τοσες σελιδες μάς επεισες οτι εισαι ικανος να κερδιζεις μαχες αν ξερεις τον τροπο...
Πιστευω οτι δεν θελεις γιατι φοβασαι την ουσιαστικη συναναστροφη με εναν αλλο ανθρωπο... φοβασαι τη συν-ουσια!
(συνουσια στα αρχαια ελληνικα ειναι η συναναστροφη...). 
Φοβασαι να ανοιχτεις, να παραδοθεις, να αφεθεις...
Και για αυτο κολλας στην εμφανιση που ειναι ευκολα διαχειρισιμη και χειραγωγισιμη... η ευκολη δικαιολογια...

----------


## savatage

Δεν εχουν θεες διπλα τους, παρα μονο αν ειναι και χορηγοι τους. Σχεσεις ομως εχουν και οι ασχημοι, οταν εχουν άλλα χαρισματα και ικανοτητες. Μπορει να μη σου αρεσει καθολου αυτη η αβολη εκδοχη, αλλα αυτο συμβαινει. 
Αφου εισαι τοσο βεβαιος οτι σου φταιει μονο η εμφανιση σου και αφου ισχυριζεσαι οτι εχεις χρηματα μεχρι και για να αγορασεις/σπιτωσεις τη συνοδο, δωστα σε γιατρους για να βελτιωσουν το προβλημα της θηλυπρεπειας. Και αν δεν καταφερεις να γοητευσεις γυναικα ουτε ετσι, ψαξου με το μεσα σου και τη συμπεριφορα σου.
Το κλεινω κι εγω γιατι οντως δεν εχω να προσθεσω κατι, ειδικα εφοσον εισαι case denial denial denial.

----------


## elisabet

Υπήρξε γυναίκα που σου είπε "δεν μοιάζεις πολύ με άντρα"; Κάπου το έχασα αυτο μεσα στις τόσες σελίδες.

Πάντως εδώ όλοι να σε βοηθήσουμε προσπαθήσαμε, έστω κι αν πέσαμε έξω τελικά. Δεν έχουμε φωτογραφία σου για να κρίνουμε από την εμφάνιση, κάποια στοιχεία όμως φαίνονται ακόμα κι απο τον γραπτό λόγο και στα είπε πολύ σωστά η Mara Z. 

Αν η εμφανιση σου παραπέμπει σε γυναίκα εκεί αλλάζει το θέμα, χρειάζεσαι ιατρική βοήθεια για να δεις τι μπορείς να διορθώσεις γιατί αυτό είναι όντως απωθητικό για τις γυναίκες, όλα τα υπόλοιπα στην εμφάνιση μπορεί να δυσκολεύουν την κατάσταση αλλά δεν θα έφτανες στα 32 χωρίς καμιά εμπειρία ποτέ.

Δίνεις και σε μένα την ίδια εντύπωση, οτι δεν το ήθελες αρκετά. Ένας φυσιολογικός άντρας όπως λες που δεν είναι ασέξουαλ, με την ίδια ευκολία που πήγες τώρα με συνοδό, θα είχε πάει από τα 20-25 γιατί δεν θα κρατιόταν χωρίς σεξ, δεν ξέρω πως να στο πω πιο απλά. Αυτό με κάνει να σκεφτώ πως πέρα από το όποιο θέμα με την εμφάνιση υπάρχει και κάτι άλλο.

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

αν δε μιαζεις πολυ με αντρα θα εβρισκες μια που δε μιαει πολυ με γυναικα κα θα συμπληρωνοταν το καρε

----------


## savatage

> Υπήρξε γυναίκα που σου είπε "δεν μοιάζεις πολύ με άντρα"; Κάπου το έχασα αυτο μεσα στις τόσες σελίδες.


Μεχρι τη σελιδα 9, ο αγνωστοσγνωστος εχει αναφερει διαφορα περιστατικα χυλοπιτας και ολα καταληγουν στο οτι οι ιδιες οι γυναικες αναφερουν την εμφανιση του ως ανυπερβλητο εμποδιο, οτι θα επρεπε να ριξουν εξευτελιστικα τα στανταρντς τους και να συμβιβαστουν και οτι προτιμουν τη μοναξια κλπ. Με αποκορυφωμα τη φραση της κοπελας που ειπε για τον αλλον που προτιμησε "Αυτος τουλαχιστον μοιαζει με αντρα". Και ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΔΥΝΑΤΟΝ ολες αυτες τις χοντραδες να τις λενε απλα επειδη εχεις λευκο δερμα και δεν εχεις τριχες, ουτε επειδη εισαι wide hips man. Αποκλειεται.



> Οσοι με γνωρίζουν και έχει τύχει να μιλήσουμε για το θέμα μου έχουν πει πως φταίει η εμφάνιση. Θυμάμαι μία γυναίκα πριν χρόνια είχε να διαλέξει ανάμεσα σε έμενα και έναν φαλακρό και πιο κοντό. Μου είχε πει πως αυτός τουλάχιστον μοιάζει με άνδρα. Ξέρω πως δεν βγαίνει συμπέρασμα με αυτά που λέμε εδώ, σήμερα είχα την πρώτη συνεδρία με άλλον ψυχολόγο. Προσπάθησα να του παρουσιάσω τα πράματα όσο χειρότερα γίνεται μπας και με πάρει στα σοβαρά.

----------


## Lilyanna

Λοιπον διαβασα και εγω το θεμα και εχω την εξης απορια: agnostosgnostos απο τις γυναικες τις οποιες ηθελες και τους την επεσες σου ειπαν και τον λογο που σε απορριπτουν?

----------


## savatage

> Λοιπον διαβασα και εγω το θεμα και εχω την εξης απορια: agnostosgnostos απο τις γυναικες με τις οποιες ηθελες η τους την επεσες σου ειπαν και τον λογο που σε απορριπτουν?


Δεν το διαβασες.

----------


## Lilyanna

> Δεν το διαβασες.


Μαλλον δεν θυμαμαι σωστα τοτε.

----------


## elisabet

> Μεχρι τη σελιδα 9, ο αγνωστοσγνωστος εχει αναφερει διαφορα περιστατικα χυλοπιτας και ολα καταληγουν στο οτι οι ιδιες οι γυναικες αναφερουν την εμφανιση του ως ανυπερβλητο εμποδιο, οτι θα επρεπε να ριξουν εξευτελιστικα τα στανταρντς τους και να συμβιβαστουν και οτι προτιμουν τη μοναξια κλπ. *Με αποκορυφωμα τη φραση της κοπελας που ειπε για τον αλλον που προτιμησε "Αυτος τουλαχιστον μοιαζει με αντρα"*. Και ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΔΥΝΑΤΟΝ ολες αυτες τις χοντραδες να τις λενε απλα επειδη εχεις λευκο δερμα και δεν εχεις τριχες, ουτε επειδη εισαι wide hips man. Αποκλειεται.


Εχεις δίκιο το είχα ξεχάσει αυτό. κ συμφωνώ, αν ειναι αυτό το πρόβλημα, αποκλειεται να είναι μόνο το χρώμα του δέρματος ή η πιο φαρδιά λεκάνη.

----------


## Lilyanna

Μηπως τελικα το προβλημα ειναι το πως τις προσεγγιζεις τι τους λες και γενικα το πως μιλας σε μια κουβεντα?

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

αν ηθελε να κανει σχεση για σεξ θα εριχνε και αυτος το στανταρ του και θα εβρσκε μια σαν αυτον αλλα δε θελει να μπει σε αυτη τη διαδικασια.

----------


## Mara.Z

Aυτη η κουβεντα <<αυτος τουλαχιστον μοιαζει με αντρα>> ειναι υπερβολικα σκληρη για να ειναι αληθινη...
Απαξιωτικη, μειωτικη, γεματη κακια...
Δεν ξερουμε τι προηγηθηκε για να ειπωθει τετοια ατακα που δεν λεγεται με την καμια....ειναι σχεδον κακοποιητικη φραση. Ειπωθηκε 100% για να πληγωσει και οχι για να αποκαλυψει ...

Μηπως η κοπελα αλλιως το ειπε και ο φιλος μας εδω το προσαρμοσε να ακουστει οπως ηθελε να ακουστει? λεω εγω τωρα....
Μηπως η κοπελα ειχε αρνητικα συναισθηματα για την παρτη του? 
πολλα τα μηπως...
αρα δεν μπορουμε να στηριχτουμε σε μια τετοια ατακα για να καταλαβουμε τι ακριβως συμβαινει...

----------


## Lilyanna

> Aυτη η κουβεντα <<αυτος τουλαχιστον μοιαζει με αντρα>> ειναι υπερβολικα σκληρη για να ειναι αληθινη...
> Απαξιωτικη, μειωτικη, γεματη κακια...
> Δεν ξερουμε τι προηγηθηκε για να ειπωθει τετοια ατακα που δεν λεγεται με την καμια....ειναι σχεδον κακοποιητικη φραση. Ειπωθηκε 100% για να πληγωσει και οχι για να αποκαλυψει ...
> 
> Μηπως η κοπελα αλλιως το ειπε και ο φιλος μας εδω το προσαρμοσε να ακουστει οπως ηθελε να ακουστει? λεω εγω τωρα....
> Μηπως η κοπελα ειχε αρνητικα συναισθηματα για την παρτη του? 
> πολλα τα μηπως...
> αρα δεν μπορουμε να στηριχτουμε σε μια τετοια ατακα για να καταλαβουμε τι ακριβως συμβαινει...


Συμφωνω. Εκτος απο την εμφανιση μεγαλο ρολο παιζει ο χαρακτηρας τοπως μιλας και τι εντυπωση δινεις στον αλλον

----------


## agnostosgnostos

Γιατί τώρα ασχολείστε πάλι με πράματα που έχουν απαντηθεί λες και δεν τα διαβάσατε, δεν θέλω να σας κουράζω άλλο, σταματήστε. αλεξανδρος_77 αν είχες διαβάσει θα έβλεπες πως έχω ρίξει τα στάνταρ μου στα τάρταρα, το πρόβλημα ξεκινάει από την πρώτη στιγμή που με βλέπουν, δεν αρέσω εμφανισιακά σε ΚΑΜΙΑ ΑΠΟΛΥΤΩΣ, παρά το ότι τους αρέσει η συμπεριφορά μου. Μέχρι και η συνοδός είπε πως δεν έχει δει άνδρα με πιο άσχημη εμφάνιση από εμένα εκτός από ηλικιωμένους και παραμορφωμένους.

----------


## Lilyanna

> Γιατί τώρα ασχολείστε πάλι με πράματα που έχουν απαντηθεί λες και δεν τα διαβάσατε, δεν θέλω να σας κουράζω άλλο, σταματήστε. αλεξανδρος_77 αν είχες διαβάσει θα έβλεπες πως έχω ρίξει τα στάνταρ μου στα τάρταρα, το πρόβλημα ξεκινάει από την πρώτη στιγμή που με βλέπουν, δεν αρέσω εμφανισιακά σε ΚΑΜΙΑ ΑΠΟΛΥΤΩΣ, παρά το ότι τους αρέσει η συμπεριφορά μου. Μέχρι και η συνοδός είπε πως δεν έχει δει άνδρα με πιο άσχημη εμφάνιση από εμένα εκτός από ηλικιωμένους και παραμορφωμένους.


Εαν θυμαμαι καλα οταν ανεφερες τη συνευρεση σου με τη συνοδο δεν ανεφερες οτι σου ειπε εκεινη κατι για την εμφανιση σου.

----------


## agnostosgnostos

Ανέφερα πως κάναμε σχετική κουβέντα απλά δεν μπήκα σε λεπτομέρειες.

----------


## Lilyanna

> Ανέφερα πως κάναμε σχετική κουβέντα απλά δεν μπήκα σε λεπτομέρειες.


Α οκ τοτε παω πασο!

----------


## giorgos35

> το αυθορμητα εσυ το ερμηνευεις ως αυθορμητα....
> δεν ξερεις σε τι περιβαλλον μεγαλωσαν ουτε πως γαλουχηθηκαν, πως και ποσο εξασκηθηκαν για να φτασουν σε αυτο το σημειο...
> βλεπεις την κορυφη του παγοβουνου και μονο. 
> 
> Σαφως παιζει ρολο η εμφανιση, δεν λεμε να εισαι κουασιμοδος, σημαδεμενος ή παραμορφωμενος. 
> Εσυ μας ειπες οτι εισαι προσεγμενος, γυμνασμενος, καθαρος, υψος καλο εχεις, ωραια χρωματα εχεις, τη δουλεια σου την εχεις, αρα τι κολλημα εχεις φαει για να μπλοκαρεις? 
> ή δεν μπλοκαρεις??
> *Εγω πιστευω οτι δεν μπλοκαρεις γιατι δεν θελεις*. 
> *Αν ηθελες θα ειχες βρει τροπο να πετυχεις αυτο που θελεις*....γιατι σε τοσες σελιδες μάς επεισες οτι εισαι ικανος να κερδιζεις μαχες αν ξερεις τον τροπο...
> ...


δεν θελει μαρα.και η αποδειξη ειναι στο θεμα μιας κοπελας που ανοιξε της λιλιανας.μπορεις να κοιταξεις και θα καταλαβεις

----------


## giorgos35

παιδεια απο τι καταλαβα και εγω ο γνωστος αγνωστος οπως λεει και η μαρα δεν θελει οχι δεν μπορει.
η λιλιανα ανοιξε ενα θεμα με τιτλο τελικα τι φταιει.που περιπου εχει το ιδιο θεμα με τον γνωστο αγνωστο.προτεινα λοιπον να στον γνωστο αγνωστο αν θελει (και στη κοπελα φυσικα)αν θελει να γνωριστουνε.η κοπελα δεν αντεδρασε καθολου.αλλα ο γνωστος αγνωστος εβρισκε δικαιολογιες υπεκφυγες.οποιος θελει ας ριξει μια ματια στο θεμα της κοπελας και θα καταλαβει.
δικααιωμα του φυσικα να θελει η να μην θελει.αλλα απτη μια καιγετε να κανει σχεσει και απτην αλλη με την μια χωρις να εξετασει αποριπτει και εγω επιτιδες το προτεινα αυτο.για να δω το πως θα το χειριστει και την αντιδρασει του.με την αντιδραση του τελικα πειστικα οτι δεν θελει ο ιδιος να κανει σχεση

----------


## Remedy

> Γιατί τώρα ασχολείστε πάλι με πράματα που έχουν απαντηθεί λες και δεν τα διαβάσατε, δεν θέλω να σας κουράζω άλλο, σταματήστε. αλεξανδρος_77 αν είχες διαβάσει θα έβλεπες πως έχω ρίξει τα στάνταρ μου στα τάρταρα, το πρόβλημα ξεκινάει από την πρώτη στιγμή που με βλέπουν, δεν αρέσω εμφανισιακά σε ΚΑΜΙΑ ΑΠΟΛΥΤΩΣ, παρά το ότι τους αρέσει η συμπεριφορά μου. Μέχρι και η συνοδός είπε πως δεν έχει δει άνδρα με πιο άσχημη εμφάνιση από εμένα εκτός από ηλικιωμένους και παραμορφωμένους.


.... απο το μυαλο σου τα βγαζεις κι αυτα οπως και πολλα αλλα. Δεν υπηρχε καμια περιπτωση να πήγαινες με συνοδο και να σου ελεγε κατάμουτρα οχι απλα οτι δεν σε βρισκει πολυ εμφανισιμο, αλλα οτι εισαι αποκρουστικος σαν παραμορφωμενος...
Αυτα τα ειδες στον υπνο σου, οπως και την συναντηση με την συνοδο.
Δεν αμφιβαλλω οτι δεν εχεις την εμφανιση που θα θελες, η μια εμφανιση δημοφιλη στα κοριτσια. Αυτο πιθανα ισχυει αλλα οχι στον βαθμο που το παρουσιαζεις.και μπορει οντως απο κει να ξεκινησαν τα αλλα προβληματα σου.
Το προβλημα σου ειναι καθαρα συμπεριφορας κι αυτο φανηκε και στην συζητηση μαζι μας και στην συζητηση με την λιλιανα. Αν δεν το βλεπεις εσυ, το βλεπουν οι αλλοι.
Οπως ειπε και η μαρα, για καποιους λογους εχεις μεγαλη αρνηση να δεις καθαρα το μεσα σου και ισως ο λογος που σε διωχνουν οι ψυχ δεν ειναι οτι δεν εχεις προβληματα , αλλα οτι εισαι αρνητικος στο να τα δεις και να κανεις δουλεια γι αυτα..

----------


## Natalia_sups

Ψιλοβλεπω αυτο το θεμα ποσες μερες τωρα και ειλικρινα θα σκασω αμα δεν βρεθει μια λογικη εκδοχη του τι φταιει, λολ. Λοιπον θες να μου στειλεις φωτο σου σε ιμειλ; Αμα εισαι σα να σε πατησε τραινο θα στο πω, μπεσα. Ειλικρινα εχω περιεργεια ποσο χαλια εισαι. Αλλα του πουστη, κατι θα μπορεις να κανεις για να βελτιωσεις τα χαλια σου. Τα μα μου σουξουμουξου σε αυτη τη περιπτωση θα σημαινουν πως ειναι ψυχολογικο το θεμα σου σε μεγαλο βαθμο και η θα πρεπει να το αποδεχτεις και να το δουλεψεις, να προσπαθησεις να αλλαξεις οτι χρειαζεται η να μεινεις μονος και απραγος και να συμφιλιωθεις με αυτο για παντα.
Απο τον τροπο που μιλας δεν φαινεσαι κανας αχρηστος, you've got your shit together. Αλλα παιζει αυτος ο τεραστιος αυτοελεγχος να σε εχει μαγκωσει κι ολας. Δεν απελπιζεσαι λες. Μηπως αμα δεν απελπιστεις δεν εχεις αρκετο κινητρο για να κουνηθεις και να επιδιωξεις κατι πιο ενεργα; Για αυτο καθεσαι και βραζεις αργα αργα σα το βατραχακι μες στο γαλα;
Στειλε μου φωτο και αν ισχυει θα σου πω μπεσα οτι δεν βλεπεσαι και θα προσπαθησουμε να βρουμε τι μπορεις να αλλαξεις. Αντε γιατι ολο μαλακιες διαβαζω και απαντηση καμια. Δεν γινεται να ειναι τοσο αδιεξοδα τα πραγματα.

----------


## giorgos35

Ειλικρινα πιστευεις οτι θα σου στειλη φωτο???μακαρι να το κανει.....

----------


## Vox

> Ειλικρινα πιστευεις οτι θα σου στειλη φωτο???μακαρι να το κανει.....


Ακόμα καλύτερα θα ήταν αν την ανέβαζε κάπου και έδινε εδώ το σύνδεσμο για να την δούμε και οι υπόλοιποι. Κάπου δυσκολεύομαι να φανταστώ ότι υπάρχει τόσο σοβαρό πρόβλημα εμφάνισης σε έναν άνθρωπο αυτής της ηλικίας, που κατά τα άλλα είναι μια χαρά ενταγμένος. Τίποτα δεν αποκλείεται βέβαια.

----------


## Vox

> Αυτό που νομίζετε πως υπάρχει πιθανότητα ένας υγιής νέος άνθρωπος που δεν είναι ασέξουαλ να μην θέλει σεξ και να μην το επιδιώκει αρκετά με ξεπερνά.


Ίσως να το έγραψες πριν, αλλά επειδή δε διάβασα όλη τη συζήτηση (είναι πάρα πολλές οι σελίδες) ας το ρωτήσω εδώ: πώς ξέρεις ότι δεν είσαι ένας ασεξουαλικός που απλά βιώνει μια ασφυκτική κατάσταση επειδή δυσκολεύεται να λειτουργήσει στα στερεοτυπικά πλαίσια και τις καθιερωμένες ιδέες για τη σχέση μεταξύ των δύο φύλων;

----------


## Natalia_sups

> Ειλικρινα πιστευεις οτι θα σου στειλη φωτο???μακαρι να το κανει.....


Προβλεπω πως δεν θα το κανει γιατι θελει για καποιο λογο να συμπερανουμε πως η κατασταση του ειναι αδιεξοδη. Αγνωστε, πιστευω οτι το προτιμας ετσι. Ισως το κανεις αυτο επειδη προστατευεις τον εαυτο σου απο την απογοητευση ετσι...Αμα λες στον εαυτο σου συνεχεια οτι δεν γινεται αντικειμενικα να λυθει το προβλημα σου με καμια δυναμη αποφευγεις το να επενδυσεις συναισθηματικα στην ελπιδα..γιατι αμα ελπισεις στα αληθεια και φας χι μετα απο πραγματικη προσπαθεια και επενδυση θα πονεσει πολυ πιο εντονα απο οτι σε ποναει τωρα η μοναξια που την εχεις δεδομενη και αναμενομενη. Ειναι σαν να σου δινουν ενα κουτι δωρου απο κονσολα βιντεοπαιχνιδιου και οταν το ανοιγεις να εχει μεσα τιποτα καραμελες...απο αυτες τις ξενερωτες που λιωνουν αργα, ουτε καν σοκολατακια, λολ. Η καλτσες...η ειναι αδειο το κουτι :P
Σκεψου το μηπως για αυτο κολωνεις; 
Μηπως ειναι επειδη η μοναξια σου ειναι γνωριμη και ποναει λιγοτερο απο το να σου καταστραφει οση πραγματικη ελπιδα θα μπορουσες να επιτρεψεις στον εαυτο σου; Αμα εισαι τοσο σκατα πια εμφανισιακα οκ...θα ειναι δυσκολο. Αλλα θα εμπαινες στη διαδικασια να κανεις κατι για αυτο;
Του πουστη, αντρας στη κινα χωρισε την γυναικα του επειδη εμαθε πως ειχε κανει πλαστικη αυτη οταν του εκανε κακασχημα παιδια, λολ. Για να καταφερε να εχει τετοια διαφορα αυτη δεν παιζει να αλλαξεις εσυ καπως την τοσο πια αποκρουστικη σου εμφανιση; 
Πες μας...θελεις να προσπαθησεις; Η δεν θελεις; Εισαι μεσα αμα απαιτει κοπο η διαδικασια και κινδυνο μεγαλης νιλας; Εισαι ανοιχτος στο να βρεις εσωτερικα ψυχολογικα σου σκαλωματα; Αν οντως πηγες σε ψυχολογο μπορει να μην ηθελε να ασχοληθει ο πρωτος επειδη εμπλεκονται ισως γκριζες δεοντολογικα περιοχες...δεν μπορει να σου πει ενας ψυχολογος πως εισαι ετσι μωρε χλαπατσα η μουρη σου θελει σιδερωμα :P
Εγω αμα θελεις θα σου πω πολυ συγκεκριμενα τι βελτιωση παιρνει η εμφανιση σου χωρις κολληματα και γενικοτητες. Αν μου το επιτρεψεις φυσικα. Επισης παιζει να ειναι μερος απο τα προβληματα σου στο μυαλο σου. Επιφυλασσομαι αν οντως θα μπορεσω να σε βοηθησω αλλα μπορω να σου πω την αληθεια ως γυναικα τι βλεπω και τι θα προτιμουσα αλλιως. 
Εχεις μια ευκαιρια να ακουσεις την αληθεια χωρις υπεκφυγες...τολμα. Στειλε μου π.μ. Αν θες.

----------


## Tren Acetate

Αν θες να μαθεις πραγματικα αν φταιει η εμφανιση σου βαλε μια φωτο σου σε ενα φορουμ που θα σου πουν την αληθεια οπως το *το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.*

----------


## Tren Acetate

Η μοιρα σου ειναι γραμμενη στη μαζα και το σχημα των κοκκαλων σου

Οι γυναικες δεν μπορουν να συμπασχουν γιατι απλα ζουν σε τελειως διαφορετικη πραγματικοτητα

Διαβασα το αλλο θρεντ με την αλλη που λεει οτι ειναι κουλη και παρολα αυτα τις την πεφτουν αρκετοι αλλα δεν τους θελει γιατι προφανως ειναι στην καλυτερη μετριοι. Μονο και μονο απ αυτο καταλαβαινεις ποση αξια εχουν ολα αυτα που σου λενε για συμπεριφορες/ασχημους με ωραιες κτλπ κτλπ

Εχουν γινει παμπολα online dating πειραματα με αντρα που ελεγε οτι ειναι ειτε ναζι ειτε βιαστης παιδιων κτλπ κτλπ και απλα δεν ενοιαζε καμια επειδη ειχε ωραια μουρη.

Συγχωρουν το να εισαι βιαστης παιδιων αλλα ποτε καμια δεν προκειται να παραβλεψει εμφανησιακο ελλατωμα

----------


## agnostosgnostos

Tren Acetate αυτό που λες δυστυχώς είναι περίπου και η δική μου εμπειρία ζωής, βλέποντας και από τις φίλες και τους φίλους μου(αυτούς που έχουν επιτυχία καθώς και αυτούς που δεν έχουν). Πάντως δεν είναι καθόλου ευγενικό να χαρακτηρίζεις κάποιον κουλό. Είναι ολοφάνερο πως υπάρχει πλήρης αδυναμία ταύτισης ή έστω κατανόησης, οι άνδρες σαν και έμενα θα περνάνε εκτός ραντάρ στην καθημερινότητα τους σε σημείο που να μην πιστεύουν ότι υπάρχουν. Στο θέμα της Lilyanna λένε πως οι άνδρες κοιτάνε μόνο το σεξ και τέτοια, προφανώς οι υπόλοιποι άνδρες τους είναι αόρατοι ή στην καλύτερη τρώνε άκυρο αυτόματα όπως διάβασες και εσύ. Εδώ η Remedy ΠΑΛΙ απορεί για κάτι σε σημείο που να μην το πιστεύει αγνοώντας το τι είπα για το θέμα(την συνοδό), από κάτω λένε πως αν ήθελα θα είχα κάνει κάτι λες και εξαρτάται από εμένα μόνο και ο giorgos35 συμπέρανε την έλλειψη προσπάθειας μου από το ότι δεν την έπεσα σε μία άγνωστη σε forum ψυχολογικής υποστήριξης, άσχετα το γεγονός πως αν θέλω να γνωρίσω κοπέλα στην θέση της το κάνω άνετα στην καθημερινότητα μου. Επίσης βρήκα 2 βίντεο στο youtube με άνδρες που έχουν ασυνήθιστα παιδικά χαρακτηριστικά σε υπερβολικό και απωθητικό βαθμό, είναι το καλύτερο υποκατάστατο που βρήκα αντί να στείλω φωτογραφία. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eitQYgCqA-0 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iy5EJVAP6Cs

----------


## giorgos35

> Tren Acetate αυτό που λες δυστυχώς είναι περίπου και η δική μου εμπειρία ζωής, βλέποντας και από τις φίλες και τους φίλους μου(αυτούς που έχουν επιτυχία καθώς και αυτούς που δεν έχουν). Πάντως δεν είναι καθόλου ευγενικό να χαρακτηρίζεις κάποιον κουλό. Είναι ολοφάνερο πως υπάρχει πλήρης αδυναμία ταύτισης ή έστω κατανόησης, οι άνδρες σαν και έμενα θα περνάνε εκτός ραντάρ στην καθημερινότητα τους σε σημείο που να μην πιστεύουν ότι υπάρχουν. Στο θέμα της Lilyanna λένε πως οι άνδρες κοιτάνε μόνο το σεξ και τέτοια, προφανώς οι υπόλοιποι άνδρες τους είναι αόρατοι ή στην καλύτερη τρώνε άκυρο αυτόματα όπως διάβασες και εσύ. Εδώ η Remedy ΠΑΛΙ απορεί για κάτι σε σημείο που να μην το πιστεύει αγνοώντας το τι είπα για το θέμα(την συνοδό), από κάτω λένε πως αν ήθελα θα είχα κάνει κάτι λες και εξαρτάται από εμένα μόνο και ο giorgos35 συμπέρανε την έλλειψη προσπάθειας μου από το ότι δεν την έπεσα σε μία άγνωστη σε forum ψυχολογικής υποστήριξης, άσχετα το γεγονός πως αν θέλω να γνωρίσω κοπέλα στην θέση της το κάνω άνετα στην καθημερινότητα μου. Επίσης βρήκα 2 βίντεο στο youtube με άνδρες που έχουν ασυνήθιστα παιδικά χαρακτηριστικά σε υπερβολικό και απωθητικό βαθμό, είναι το καλύτερο υποκατάστατο που βρήκα αντί να στείλω φωτογραφία. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eitQYgCqA-0 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iy5EJVAP6Cs


Οταν λες κοπελα στη θεση της τι ακριβως εννοεις??αναλογα με την απαντηση θα σου απαντησω

----------


## Tren Acetate

*το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.*

----------


## agnostosgnostos

Εννοώ που να ψάχνει ενεργά σχέση. Οι ορμόνες μου είναι γνωστές λόγω αθλητικού παρελθόντος και έχουν τρομερές παρενέργειες, το έχω ψάξει το τελευταίο πολύ καλά.

----------


## Tren Acetate

Τι θεωρεις οτι εχεις να χασεις? Εκτος απο τα μαλλια που το να επεφταν θα ηταν η απολυτη θανατοικη ποινη, παρενεργειες σε υγεια πως γινεται να σε νοιαζουν σε αυτο το σημειο? 

Τι αλλες επιλογες βλεπεις να εχεις?

Το να πετας λεφτα σε ψυχολογους(τσαρλατανους) εχει νοημα?

----------


## giorgos35

> Εννοώ που να ψάχνει ενεργά σχέση. Οι ορμόνες μου είναι γνωστές λόγω αθλητικού παρελθόντος και έχουν τρομερές παρενέργειες, το έχω ψάξει το τελευταίο πολύ καλά.


Μα και εσυ ψαχνεις για σχεση 20 σελιδες γεμισαμε μ'αυτο το θεμα...και επειτα γιατι ειναι κακο αυτο??
Οπως ψαχνεις εσυ το ιδιο μπορει να ψαξει και μια γυναικα...

----------


## Mara.Z

> Επίσης βρήκα 2 βίντεο στο youtube με άνδρες που έχουν ασυνήθιστα παιδικά χαρακτηριστικά σε υπερβολικό και απωθητικό βαθμό, είναι το καλύτερο υποκατάστατο που βρήκα αντί να στείλω φωτογραφία. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eitQYgCqA-0 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iy5EJVAP6Cs


το 1ο βιντεο αναφερεται σε εναν 27χρονο που για ΙΑΤΡΙΚΟΥΣ ΛΟΓΟΥΣ δεν περασε ποτε εφηβεια!!!! αν επαιρνε τα φαρμακα που χρειαζεται θα ηταν ενας παρα πολυ ωραιος τυπος!!

στο 2ο βιντεο ο τυπος, εμενα προσωπικα, δεν μου αρεσει καθολου, οχι λογω ασχημιας οσο λογω στυλ, ντυσιματος, κουρεματος, κιλων...αν ηταν λιγο προσεγμενος και οχι τοσο γυφτουλας θα ηταν συμπαθητικος.

----------


## elisabet

Θεματοθέτη καταλαβαίνω απόλυτα το να μην θέλει κάποιος να στείλει φώτο του σε αγνώστους σε ένα φόρουμ (αν και ομολογώ πως και εγώ το σκέφτηκα να στο προτείνω γιατί μας έχεις κινήσει την περιέργεια να καταλάβουμε τι στο καλό πάει στραβά). Τα βίντεο που παρέθεσες πάντως, από μια ματιά που έριξα είναι εντελώς διαφορετικά με την περίπτωση σου. Ο τύπος στο ένα είχε και ορμονικά θέματα, επίσης το θέμα της εμφάνισης του όπως είναι λογικό επηρέαζε όλους τους τομείς της ζωής του, είχε καταρρακωθεί ψυχολογικά, δεν μπορούσε ούτε δουλειά να βρει ούτε κοινωνική ζωή να έχει. Ο άλλος, προσωπικά δεν είδα τόσο μεγάλο θέμα εμφάνισης όσο συμπεριφοράς, με το που είδε οτι δεν άρεσε, έβρισε τους πάντες και προφανώς αν έχει τέτοια άποψη για τις γυναίκες καμιά δεν θα τον πλησιάζει!

Εσύ εδώ μας περιγράφεις άλλα πράγματα. Μιλάς για μια επιτυχημένη επαγγελματική και κοινωνική ζωή , έχεις φίλους, δραστηριότητες, έχεις τον σεβασμό των συναδέλφων σου, είσαι πετυχημένος..... δεν κολλάνε αυτα με μια τόσο χάλια εξωτερική εμφάνιση!!! Αν ήσουν τόσο χάλια, αυτό θα φαινόταν και στους άλλους τομείς της ζωής σου! Καταλαβαίνεις γιατί απορούμε λοιπόν; Δεν σε αμφισβητούμε με την έννοια ότι λες ψέματα, αμφισβητούμε οι περισσότεροι, το πόσο "αντικειμενική" εικόνα έχεις για τον εαυτό σου.

----------


## Mara.Z

> Εννοώ που να ψάχνει ενεργά σχέση. Οι ορμόνες μου είναι γνωστές λόγω αθλητικού παρελθόντος και έχουν τρομερές παρενέργειες, το έχω ψάξει το τελευταίο πολύ καλά.


μας λες απο τη μια οτι η εμφανιση ειναι ο ανασταλτικος σου παραγοντας στο θεμα σχεση με γυναικα
αλλα απο την αλλη η εμφανιση δεν σε εμποδισε ουτε στον αθλητισμο ουτε στη δουλεια ουτε στην κοινωνικοποιηση. ΑΡΑ ?

στο 1ο βιντεο που ποσταρες ο νεαρουλης που δεν περασε ποτε εφηβεια λεει οτι βιωνει στιγμα και περιθωριοποιηση. Ακομα και απο δουλειες δεν τον προσλαμβανουν...

----------


## Tren Acetate

Α να λοιπον γιατι τον αδειασαν στο δευτερο βιντεο

Οχι για την εμφανιση αλλα επειδη τις εβρισε ΜΕΤΑ που τον αδειασαν

Λογικοτατο

----------


## elisabet

> μας λες απο τη μια οτι η εμφανιση ειναι ο ανασταλτικος σου παραγοντας στο θεμα σχεση με γυναικα
> αλλα απο την αλλη η εμφανιση δεν σε εμποδισε ουτε στον αθλητισμο ουτε στη δουλεια ουτε στην κοινωνικοποιηση. ΑΡΑ ?
> 
> στο 1ο βιντεο που ποσταρες ο νεαρουλης που δεν περασε ποτε εφηβεια λεει οτι βιωνει στιγμα και περιθωριοποιηση. Ακομα και απο δουλειες δεν τον προσλαμβανουν...


Αυτό ακριβως! Καλώς η κακώς το θέμα εμφάνιση όταν είναι κάτι τόσο ακραίο δημιουργεί στίγμα και αναγκαστικά επηρεάζει όλους τους τομείς της ζωής του ατόμου. Δεν γίνεται να επηρεάζει μόνο τον ερωτικό τομέα και όλα τα άλλα να είναι περίφημα!

----------


## elisabet

> Α να λοιπον γιατι τον αδειασαν στο δευτερο βιντεο
> 
> Οχι για την εμφανιση αλλα επειδη τις εβρισε ΜΕΤΑ που τον αδειασαν
> 
> Λογικοτατο


Ο τύπος είχε ένα άθλιο στυλ. Δεν μιλώ για τα χαρακτηριστικά του, αυτά που του χάρισε η φύση. ΈΜοιαζε κουραδόμαγκας. Δεν ξέρω πώς αλλιώς να στο πω. Το στυλ του και η νοοτροπία του φωναζαν από μακριά.
Αν πιστεύεις πως μπορείς να θεωρείς όλες τις γυναίκες πουτάνες και ηλίθιες κι αυτές να μην το καταλαβαίνουν , είσαι βαθιά γελασμένος.

----------


## Tren Acetate

Να ποσο δυνατο ειναι το halo effect 

Οταν προσπαθεις να προσποιηθεις οτι εχεις αυτοπεποιθηση χωρις την απαραιτητη εμφανιση αυτα παθαινεις

----------


## Mara.Z

> Να ποσο δυνατο ειναι το halo effect 
> 
> Οταν προσπαθεις να προσποιηθεις οτι εχεις αυτοπεποιθηση χωρις την απαραιτητη εμφανιση αυτα παθαινεις


και ο Brad Pitt να ηταν, αν ειχε τετοια συμπεριφορα και τετοιο στυλ, την ιδια απαντηση θα εισεπραττε.

----------


## Tren Acetate

Ναι οκ

https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/gcgihfg-jpg.260106/

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

Γύρισε ο faceonlyamothercouldlove ή είναι ιδέα μου?
Και με όνομα φαρμακευτικής ουσίας/στεροειδούς μάλιστα?

----------


## elisabet

> Να ποσο δυνατο ειναι το halo effect 
> 
> Οταν προσπαθεις να προσποιηθεις οτι εχεις αυτοπεποιθηση χωρις την απαραιτητη εμφανιση αυτα παθαινεις


Οχι. Αυτό είναι το αποτέλεσμα του να προσποιείσαι τον μάγκα, ενώ είναι ολοφάνερο πως μπροστά έχεις το κουραδο-

----------


## Mara.Z

> Ναι οκ
> 
> https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/gcgihfg-jpg.260106/


μ π ο υ ρ δ ε ς !!!!!!

καμια νορμαλ γυναικα δεν θα πλησιαζε τετοιο τυπο με ψευτικη φωτο και τετοια δραστηριοτητα παρανομη...

Αγορια προσγειωθειτε και μην τρελαινεστε με αθλιοτητες, και θεατρινισμους για μερικα κλικ....

----------


## Tren Acetate

> Οχι. Αυτό είναι το αποτέλεσμα του να προσποιείσαι τον μάγκα, ενώ είναι ολοφάνερο πως μπροστά έχεις το κουραδο-


Ναι? Που ξερεις αν ειναι η οχι

Πω ειστε τερμα γτπ

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Ναι? Που ξερεις αν ειναι η οχι
> 
> Πω ειστε τερμα γτπ


https://www.e-psychology.gr/forum/me...otherCouldLove

----------


## Tren Acetate

> μ π ο υ ρ δ ε ς !!!!!!
> 
> καμια νορμαλ γυναικα δεν θα πλησιαζε τετοιο τυπο με ψευτικη φωτο και τετοια δραστηριοτητα παρανομη...
> 
> Αγορια προσγειωθειτε και μην τρελαινεστε με αθλιοτητες, και θεατρινισμους για μερικα κλικ....


Οποιος θελει μπορει να φτιαξει παρομοιο προφιλ απο μονος του για να δει αν ειναι μπουρδες η οχι

Εχουν γινει χιλιαδες παρομοια

----------


## Mara.Z

> Οποιος θελει μπορει να φτιαξει παρομοιο προφιλ απο μονος του για να δει αν ειναι μπουρδες η οχι
> 
> Εχουν γινει χιλιαδες παρομοια


στην Αμερικη μπορει... ή σε καμια Ταιλανδη...

στο Ελλαντα, καμαρι μου, ΑΠΟΚΛΕΙΕΤΑΙ !!!!! 

δεν καταλαβαινω εσενα τι σε νοιαζει ολο αυτο το αρρωστημενο πλαισιο...δηλαδη εφτασες σαν ανθρωπος στο peak σου και αυτοαναιρεισαι λιγωνοντας μπροστα στο καθε junkie που πουλαει φυκια για μεταξωτη κορδελα?

Μπορεις να γινεις λιγο καλυτερος απο τον χθεσινο σου εαυτο ? εκει εστιασε!

----------


## Tren Acetate

Μια χαρα γινεται και στο ελαντα. Λες και εχετε διαφορετικη βιολογια οι ελλεηνιδες απο τις αμερικανες

Φτιαξε ενα τιντερ με εναν ωραιο να δεις

----------


## Mara.Z

> Μια χαρα γινεται και στο ελαντα. Λες και εχετε διαφορετικη βιολογια οι ελλεηνιδες απο τις αμερικανες
> 
> Φτιαξε ενα τιντερ με εναν ωραιο να δεις


να καμαρωνει ο αλλος οτι ειναι παιδεραστης? πας καλα? θα τον μαζεψει η διωξη ηλεκτρονικου εγκληματος...

τωρα εσυ περιμενεις να βρεις γκομενα απο το τιντερ??

το ξαναλεω, ΠΡΟΣΓΕΙΩΘΕΙΤΕ !!!

----------


## Tren Acetate

Οτι τι και καλα? 

Μια χαρα βρισκουν οι ωραιοι γνωστοι μου

----------


## Κύκνος

> Οτι τι και καλα? 
> 
> Μια χαρα βρισκουν οι ωραιοι γνωστοι μου


Ε πες το μας ότι εσύ δεν βλέπεσαι και δεν βρίσκεις καμία γι' αυτό και μας βρίζεις...εμείς είμαστε γτπ ενώ εσύ είσαι παιδί από σπίτι, μέλι στάζει το στόμα σου...
Καλά λέει ο whyalwaysme, όντως θυμίζεις εκείνο το μέλος...

----------


## Κύκνος

> μ π ο υ ρ δ ε ς !!!!!!
> 
> καμια νορμαλ γυναικα δεν θα πλησιαζε τετοιο τυπο με ψευτικη φωτο και τετοια δραστηριοτητα παρανομη...
> 
> Αγορια προσγειωθειτε και μην τρελαινεστε με αθλιοτητες, και θεατρινισμους για μερικα κλικ....


Όντως, αυτόν ούτε με σφαίρες...χαμένο κορμί κι ανώμαλος που βλάπτει παιδάκια...

----------


## Lilyanna

> Η μοιρα σου ειναι γραμμενη στη μαζα και το σχημα των κοκκαλων σου
> 
> Οι γυναικες δεν μπορουν να συμπασχουν γιατι απλα ζουν σε τελειως διαφορετικη πραγματικοτητα
> 
> Διαβασα το αλλο θρεντ με την αλλη που λεει οτι ειναι κουλη και παρολα αυτα τις την πεφτουν αρκετοι αλλα δεν τους θελει γιατι προφανως ειναι στην καλυτερη μετριοι. Μονο και μονο απ αυτο καταλαβαινεις ποση αξια εχουν ολα αυτα που σου λενε για συμπεριφορες/ασχημους με ωραιες κτλπ κτλπ
> 
> Εχουν γινει παμπολα online dating πειραματα με αντρα που ελεγε οτι ειναι ειτε ναζι ειτε βιαστης παιδιων κτλπ κτλπ και απλα δεν ενοιαζε καμια επειδη ειχε ωραια μουρη.
> 
> Συγχωρουν το να εισαι βιαστης παιδιων αλλα ποτε καμια δεν προκειται να παραβλεψει εμφανησιακο ελλατωμα


Κατ αρχας το να με αποκαλεις "κουλη" απο τη στιγμη που δεν σε ξερω για να εχει αναπτυχθει μεταξυ μας μια οικειοτητα μονο σωστο και ωραιο δεν ειναι και δεν μ αρεσε καθολου. Σε οτι αλλο λες απλα εχω να πω οτι εαν σαν ανθρωπος βγαζεις προς τα εξω μια συμπεριφορα που κανει τους γυρω σου να σε θελουν ειτε φιλικα ειτε ερωτικα τοτε δεν εχεις κανενα προβλημα. Εχω ατομο με βαρια αναπηρια στον κυκλο μου και δεν ειχε ποτε προβλημα στο να γνωριζει κοσμο και να κανει και ερωτικες σχεσεις!

----------


## savatage

Τι ειναι τουτο το κομπλεξικο ? Η επιστροφη του chris athens?

----------


## Lilyanna

> Τι ειναι τουτο το κομπλεξικο ? Η επιστροφη του chris athens?


Για ποιον λες?

----------


## savatage

> Για ποιον λες?


Για τον ταλαιπωρο αμαμητο χιλιοχυλοπιτιασμενο που σε ειπε κουλη.

----------


## Κύκνος

> Τι ειναι τουτο το κομπλεξικο ? Η επιστροφη του chris athens?


Κι αυτό παίζει, κάτσε να δούμε αν θ' αρχίσει να μας εκθειάζει τις πόρνες...από εκεί θα καταλάβουμε...

----------


## savatage

> Κι αυτό παίζει, κάτσε να δούμε αν θ' αρχίσει να μας εκθειάζει τις πόρνες...από εκεί θα καταλάβουμε...


Τις αλλοδαπες βασικα, οχι μονο τις πορνες. Ο κρις αθενς ειχε φαει τοσα ακυρα που το συμπερασμα του ηταν οτι φταινε οι Ελληνιδες. Οχι οτι ο ιδιος δεν αξιζε ουτε για φτυσιμο.

----------


## Lilyanna

> Κι αυτό παίζει, κάτσε να δούμε αν θ' αρχίσει να μας εκθειάζει τις πόρνες...από εκεί θα καταλάβουμε...


Δεν τον ξερω αλλα νομιζω οτι το θεμα θα αποκτησει και αλλο ενδιαφερον διοτι μου φαινεται πως σχεδον ολοι που ασχοληθηκαμε με το αρχικο θεμα καταλαβαμε οτι ο θεματοθετης στην ουσια ΔΕΝ θελει μια σχεση!

----------


## savatage

> Δεν τον ξερω αλλα νομιζω οτι το θεμα θα αποκτησει και αλλο ενδιαφερον διοτι μου φαινεται πως σχεδον ολοι που ασχοληθηκαμε με το αρχικο θεμα καταλαβαμε οτι ο θεματοθετης στην ουσια ΔΕΝ θελει μια σχεση!


Εγω δεν αποκλειω οτι θελει οντως μια σχεση. Το θεμα ειναι οτι ισως τη θελει για το "φαινεσθαι". Και εφοσον η εμφανιση του ειναι ενα τεραστιο προβλημα, η επιλεκτικοτητα του στο στυλ γυναικων που την πεφτει μπορει να ειναι κι αυτο ενα προβλημα.

----------


## Κύκνος

> Τις αλλοδαπες βασικα, οχι μονο τις πορνες. Ο κρις αθενς ειχε φαει τοσα ακυρα που το συμπερασμα του ηταν οτι φταινε οι Ελληνιδες. Οχι οτι ο ιδιος δεν αξιζε ουτε για φτυσιμο.


Α, ναι, σωστά, το είχα ξεχάσει ότι είχε κόλλημα και με τις αλλοδαπές...
Όσο για το λανθασμένο του συμπέρασμα συμφωνώ απολύτως...

Πάντως πολύ μπάχαλο έχουμε γίνει...λυσσασμένα διπλοπρόφιλα, τριπροπρόφιλα και δε συμμαζεύεται που δεν καταλαβαίνουν ότι δεν τους θέλει κανείς με το σκατοχαρακτήρα τους κι επιμένουν να επανέρχονται ουρλιάζοντας κιόλας ότι δεν θα τους φιμώσουμε αντί να ντρέπονται,
κομπλεξικά που επειδή δεν τους κοιτάει καμιά όμορφη εύχονται να πάθουν κακό οι συνάνθρωποι τους για να μπορέσουν να πάνε με όμορφη και κακότροποι που τα βάζουν με τις γυναίκες χυδαιολογώντας επειδή προφανώς δεν τους κοιτάει καμιά κι απορούν κιόλας γιατί ενώ κάνει μπαμ ότι φταίει και ο τρόπος που μιλάνε και φέρονται...

----------


## Tren Acetate

Βγηκαν τα συμπερασματα και ξεκιναμε σιγα σιγα τις ετοιμασιες για το εβδομο γευμα της ημερας

----------


## Lilyanna

> Α, ναι, σωστά, το είχα ξεχάσει ότι είχε κόλλημα και με τις αλλοδαπές...
> Όσο για το λανθασμένο του συμπέρασμα συμφωνώ απολύτως...
> 
> Πάντως πολύ μπάχαλο έχουμε γίνει...λυσσασμένα διπλοπρόφιλα, τριπροπρόφιλα και δε συμμαζεύεται που δεν καταλαβαίνουν ότι δεν τους θέλει κανείς με το σκατοχαρακτήρα τους κι επιμένουν να επανέρχονται ουρλιάζοντας κιόλας ότι δεν θα τους φιμώσουμε αντί να ντρέπονται,
> κομπλεξικά που επειδή δεν τους κοιτάει καμιά όμορφη εύχονται να πάθουν κακό οι συνάνθρωποι τους για να μπορέσουν να πάνε με όμορφη και κακότροποι που τα βάζουν με τις γυναίκες χυδαιολογώντας επειδή προφανώς δεν τους κοιτάει καμιά κι απορούν κιόλας γιατί ενώ κάνει μπαμ ότι φταίει και ο τρόπος που μιλάνε και φέρονται...


IP ban δεν γινεται ωστε τα μελη αυτα να μη μπορουν να φτιαξουν νεο προφιλ?

----------


## savatage

Ειναι παντου. Και μεσα στο ιντερνετ και εξω. Εχουν μαζεψει τονους κομπλεξ και η ανωνυμια εδω ειναι κινητρο για να ξερασουν ολη τη σαπιλα που κρυβουν μεσα τους.

----------


## Κύκνος

> IP ban δεν γινεται ωστε τα μελη αυτα να μη μπορουν να φτιαξουν νεο προφιλ?


Δεν έχω ιδέα...αν γίνεται μακάρι να το κάνουν και να ησυχάσουμε μια για πάντα...ας μας απαντήσουν οι αρμόδιοι αν θέλουν...

----------


## Mara.Z

> Το θεμα ειναι οτι ισως τη θελει για το "φαινεσθαι". Και εφοσον η εμφανιση του ειναι ενα τεραστιο προβλημα, η επιλεκτικοτητα του στο στυλ γυναικων που την πεφτει μπορει να ειναι κι αυτο ενα προβλημα.


αυτος κανει την εμφανιση του προβλημα! οχι μονο 1 προβλημα, πηγη σωρου προβληματων...

εδω αλλοι δεν εχουν την υγεια τους και παλευουν να σταθουν στα ποδια τους, κι ο φιλος μας εδω τοσο ανοητα περιφρονει οσα εχει...γιατι? μα γιατι θελει κατι αλλο...
the grass is always greener on the other side...
ζηλεια? αλαζονεια? θεωρει δεδομενα τα κεκτημενα του εφ'ορου ζωης? μισος για τον εαυτο του που δεν μπορει να ειναι ΑΥΤΟ που θα ηθελε να ειναι?

ισως ολα αυτα, ισως και τιποτα...

----------


## savatage

> Δεν έχω ιδέα...αν γίνεται μακάρι να το κάνουν και να ησυχάσουμε μια για πάντα...ας μας απαντήσουν οι αρμόδιοι αν θέλουν...


Γινεται. Αλλα μετα απλα αλλαζουν IP και φτιαχνουν νεο προφιλ.

----------


## Κύκνος

> Γινεται. Αλλα μετα απλα αλλαζουν IP και φτιαχνουν νεο προφιλ.


Πώς γίνεται να αλλάζει η IP? Πάντως απ' αυτό που λες πόση μα πόση απελπισία...για λύπηση είναι...

----------


## Lilyanna

> Γινεται. Αλλα μετα απλα αλλαζουν IP και φτιαχνουν νεο προφιλ.


Την κατσαμεεεεεεεεεεε!!! :(

----------


## savatage

> αυτος κανει την εμφανιση του προβλημα! οχι μονο 1 προβλημα, πηγη σωρου προβληματων...
> 
> εδω αλλοι δεν εχουν την υγεια τους και παλευουν να σταθουν στα ποδια τους, κι ο φιλος μας εδω τοσο ανοητα περιφρονει οσα εχει...γιατι? μα γιατι θελει κατι αλλο...
> the grass is always greener on the other side...
> ζηλεια? αλαζονεια? θεωρει δεδομενα τα κεκτημενα του εφ'ορου ζωης? μισος για τον εαυτο του που δεν μπορει να ειναι ΑΥΤΟ που θα ηθελε να ειναι?
> 
> ισως ολα αυτα, ισως και τιποτα...


Δεν ξερω, κι εγω εχω απορησει πραγματικα ποσο πολυ εντονο θα μπορουσε να ειναι ενα προβλημα εμφανισιακο στις ερωτικες σχεσεις οταν ταυτοχρονα δεν ειναι προβλημα στους υπολοιπους τομεις. Δεχομαι οτι μπορει να εχει καποιο παρουσιαστικο παντελως αντιερωτικο και απωθητικο, αλλα αν οντως ειχε "χαμηλα στανταρντς" οπως ειπε, τοσα πολλα χρονια θα ειχε κανει κατι εστω με μια κοπελα. 
Αλλα αν κι εκεινος αποκλειει ευκολα πολλες κατηγοριες, τελικα του μενει ΕΥΚΟΛΑ και βολικα το συμπερασμα οτι ολες οι γυναικες θελουν μελαμψους, μουσατους, ανω του 1,75 (wtf?!) και οτι εκεινος δεν εχει τιποτα απολυτως για να διορθωσει στη συμπεριφορα και στο χαρακτηρα του παρα μονο ο,τι δε λυνεται.. οπως την ελλειψη τριχοφυιας!

----------


## savatage

> Την κατσαμεεεεεεεεεεε!!! :(


Οχι δα :P Σιγα μην κλαψω σιγα μη φοβηθω

----------


## Mara.Z

> εκεινος δεν εχει τιποτα απολυτως για να διορθωσει στη συμπεριφορα και στο χαρακτηρα του παρα μονο ο,τι δε λυνεται.. οπως την ελλειψη τριχοφυιας!


εφτασε στο ζενιθ των ικανοτητων του σε ολα τα αλλα, και στενοχωριεται για τριχες...
ποσο βολικο!!!! ε?

----------


## Lilyanna

> Δεν ξερω, κι εγω εχω απορησει πραγματικα ποσο πολυ εντονο θα μπορουσε να ειναι ενα προβλημα εμφανισιακο στις ερωτικες σχεσεις οταν ταυτοχρονα δεν ειναι προβλημα στους υπολοιπους τομεις. Δεχομαι οτι μπορει να εχει καποιο παρουσιαστικο παντελως αντιερωτικο και απωθητικο, αλλα αν οντως ειχε "χαμηλα στανταρντς" οπως ειπε, τοσα πολλα χρονια θα ειχε κανει κατι εστω με μια κοπελα. 
> Αλλα αν κι εκεινος αποκλειει ευκολα πολλες κατηγοριες, τελικα του μενει ΕΥΚΟΛΑ και βολικα το συμπερασμα οτι ολες οι γυναικες θελουν μελαμψους, μουσατους, ανω του 1,75 (wtf?!) και οτι εκεινος δεν εχει τιποτα απολυτως για να διορθωσει στη συμπεριφορα και στο χαρακτηρα του παρα μονο ο,τι δε λυνεται.. οπως την ελλειψη τριχοφυιας!


Κατα τη γνωμη μου αυτα που λεει για τον εαυτο του ειναι απλα δικαιολογιες που τους εχει μετατρεψει σε "λογους" και "εμποδια" τα οποια δεν προκειται ποτε να ξεπερασει ωστε να κανει αυτο που θελει.Εαν ηθελε πραγματικα να ακουσει καποιες συμβουλες για το πως να βελτιωσει την εμφανιση του θα ηταν πολυ πιο ανοιχτος σε οτι του εχετε πει ολοι σας.

----------


## Lilyanna

> Οχι δα :P Σιγα μην κλαψω σιγα μη φοβηθω


Καλα ουτε εγω αλα βλεπω το κυμα των troll να ερχεται!! Ετοιμασε το μαγιο σου και βαρκα διοτι παμε θαλασσα! :P

----------


## savatage

> εφτασε στο ζενιθ των ικανοτητων του σε ολα τα αλλα, και στενοχωριεται για τριχες...
> ποσο βολικο!!!! ε?


Και με επιβεβαιωση ψυχολογου παρακαλω! "Εισαι τελειος δε χρειαζεσαι ψυχοθεραπεια, κατεχεις ηδη την απολυτη αυτογνωσια, δε θελω τα 50ευρα σου, γκοου χοουμ" :P

----------


## savatage

> Κατα τη γνωμη μου αυτα που λεει για τον εαυτο του ειναι απλα δικαιολογιες που τους εχει μετατρεψει σε "λογους" και "εμποδια" τα οποια δεν προκειται ποτε να ξεπερασει ωστε να κανει αυτο που θελει.Εαν ηθελε πραγματικα να ακουσει καποιες συμβουλες για το πως να βελτιωσει την εμφανιση του θα ηταν πολυ πιο ανοιχτος σε οτι του εχετε πει ολοι σας.


Καλε εδω μεχρι και σε Κινεζες του ειπα να την πεσει που δεν περιμενουν ολοι οι αντρες να εισαι γεροδεμενοι, μελαμψοι και τριχωτοι και μου ειπε οτι δεν ισχυει αυτο για τη Νοτια Κινα και οτι εγω εχω στερεοτυπα! :D

----------


## Lilyanna

> Καλε εδω μεχρι και σε Κινεζες του ειπα να την πεσει που δεν περιμενουν ολοι οι αντρες να εισαι γεροδεμενοι, μελαμψοι και τριχωτοι και μου ειπε οτι δεν ισχυει αυτο για τη Νοτια Κινα και οτι εγω εχω στερεοτυπα! :D


Ο ανθρωπος στην πραγματικοτητα δεν θελει ή φοβαται τοσο πολυ με αποτελεσμα ο φοβος του να νικα την επιθυμια του!

----------


## Tren Acetate

*Το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση. Το μέλος έχει αποκλειστεί από τη συμμετοχή του στο φόρουμ.*

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Νταξει επιβεβαιωσε και η κουλη οτι δε φταιει η εμφανιση σου χωρις να σε εχει δει καν


Eν τω μεταξύ,ακόμη να παραδεχτείς ότι είσαι ο Faceonlyamothercouldlove.

----------


## Mara.Z

> Ο ανθρωπος στην πραγματικοτητα δεν θελει ή φοβαται τοσο πολυ με αποτελεσμα ο φοβος του να νικα την επιθυμια του!


οπου φοβος βαλε εμφανιση!

----------


## Lilyanna

> Νταξει επιβεβαιωσε και η κουλη οτι δε φταιει η εμφανιση σου χωρις να σε εχει δει καν


Ειδες τι κανει η κουλαμαρα? Ειναι πολυ καλο κρητηριο για να βγαζεις συμπερασματα! Δεν κουλενεσαι και εσυ μπας και σλεφτεις τιποτα σωστο και να αφησεις τις εξυπναδες?

----------


## Mara.Z

> Νταξει επιβεβαιωσε και η κουλη οτι δε φταιει η εμφανιση σου χωρις να σε εχει δει καν


εσυ ποσων χρονων εισαι? δεν εχεις σχολειο αυριο? αντε να ανοιξεις κανενα βιβλιο

----------


## Lilyanna

> οπου φοβος βαλε εμφανιση!


Η εμφανιση ειναι η δικαιολογια ο φοβος του ειναι το πακετο που ερχεται μαζι με τη "σχεση" οτι μπαινει ενα νεο ατομο στη ζωη σου οτι θα πρεπει να κανεις υποχωρησεις στα θελω του αλλου κλπ κλπ οποτε κρυβεται πισω απο τη δικαιολογια οτι ειναι χαλια εμφανησιακα

----------


## Lilyanna

> εσυ ποσων χρονων εισαι? δεν εχεις σχολειο αυριο? αντε να ανοιξεις κανενα βιβλιο


Αστο το troll μωρε! Χρονια εμπειριας με τετοια ατομα μου εχουν αποδειξει οτι δεν αξιζει να τους περνει κανεις στα σοβαρα!

----------


## Tren Acetate

Tο μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη Διαχείριση λόγω παραβίασης των όρων χρήσης του forum

----------


## agnostosgnostos

Την κατάληξη στυλ tren acetate θέλω να αποφύγω με το να είμαι ψύχραιμος για την όλη κατάσταση. Αυτό από ότι βλέπω το εκλαμβάνετε ως ψυχρότητα. Τα βίντεο αφορούν καθαρά την αναλογία του πως δείχνουν στο πρόσωπο αυτοί οι άνδρες όχι στα ευρύτερα προβλήματα υγείας που μπορεί να έχουν. Τα υπόλοιπα περί δουλειάς,αθλητισμού και στάνταρ εκτός από το ότι δεν βγάζουν κανέναν νόημα, έχουν απαντηθεί ήδη. Το ότι κάποιος στην ηλικία μου θα ήθελε σύντροφο λόγω κοινωνικών πεποιθήσεων είναι γελοίο και παιδαριώδες, δεν είμαι κανένα 10χρονο για να με νοιάζει τι θα πει η παρέα και μαμά μου. Εχω φίλους με συμπεριφορά χειρότερη του tren acetate οι οποίοι βρίσκουν συνέχεια συντρόφους οπότε δεν μπορώ να φανταστώ στοιχείο χαρακτήρα που να είναι τόσο απωθητικό ώστε να μην με θέλει καμία απολύτως από την πρώτη στιγμή που με βλέπει.

----------


## Lilyanna

> *Tο μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη Διαχείριση λόγω παραβίασης των όρων χρήσης του forum*


Ρε παιδια!!!! Το troll ειπε κατι σωστο!!!! Κουλαθηκες και δουλεψε ο εγκεφαλος??? χαχαχαχαχαχαχα

----------


## Lilyanna

> Την κατάληξη στυλ tren acetate θέλω να αποφύγω με το να είμαι ψύχραιμος για την όλη κατάσταση. Αυτό από ότι βλέπω το εκλαμβάνετε ως ψυχρότητα. Τα βίντεο αφορούν καθαρά την αναλογία του πως δείχνουν στο πρόσωπο αυτοί οι άνδρες όχι στα ευρύτερα προβλήματα υγείας που μπορεί να έχουν. Τα υπόλοιπα περί δουλειάς,αθλητισμού και στάνταρ εκτός από το ότι δεν βγάζουν κανέναν νόημα, έχουν απαντηθεί ήδη. Το ότι κάποιος στην ηλικία μου θα ήθελε σύντροφο λόγω κοινωνικών πεποιθήσεων είναι γελοίο και παιδαριώδες, δεν είμαι κανένα 10χρονο για να με νοιάζει τι θα πει η παρέα και μαμά μου. Εχω φίλους με συμπεριφορά χειρότερη του tren acetate οι οποίοι βρίσκουν συνέχεια συντρόφους οπότε δεν μπορώ να φανταστώ στοιχείο χαρακτήρα που να είναι τόσο απωθητικό ώστε να μην με θέλει καμία απολύτως από την πρώτη στιγμή που με βλέπει.


Αρα μοιαζεις με εφηβο. Κανε καμια ορμονοθεραπεια να στρωσεις!

----------


## savatage

Αν το προσωπο σου ειναι σα να εισαι ας πουμε 13 χρονων, ναι ειναι μεγαλο προβλημα. Ειναι ΤΟΣΟ εντονο το προβλημα στο προσωπο οσο στο 1ο βιντεο?

----------


## agnostosgnostos

Αν διαβάσεις το thread από την αρχή Lilyanna θα δεις πως δεν έχω ορμονικά προβλήματα απλά έχω την ατυχία του να δείχνει έτσι το πρόσωπό μου. Επίσης δεν έχω στάνταρ εξωτερικής εμφάνισης. Κανείς δεν μου έχει πει κάτι που να μην έχω κάνει ήδη, απλά το αγνοούν αυτό και μου το ξαναλένε επειδή δεν μπορούν να σκεφτούν κάτι άλλο.

----------


## Lilyanna

> Αν διαβάσεις το thread από την αρχή Lilyanna θα δεις πως δεν έχω ορμονικά προβλήματα απλά έχω την ατυχία του να δείχνει έτσι το πρόσωπό μου. Επίσης δεν έχω στάνταρ εξωτερικής εμφάνισης. Κανείς δεν μου έχει πει κάτι που να μην έχω κάνει ήδη, απλά το αγνοούν αυτό και μου το ξαναλένε επειδή δεν μπορούν να σκεφτούν κάτι άλλο.


με καποιον ειδικο σε ορμονες εχεις μιλησει μηπως υπαρχει καποια λυση? Σιγουρα θα υπαρχει λυση η επιστημη εχει προχωρησει αρκετα πιστευω σε οτι αφορα την αλλαγη της εμφανισης!

----------


## agnostosgnostos

Εχω μία ελάχιστη τριχοφυία στο πιγούνι και πολύ πιο αραιά φρύδια σε σχέση με το άτομο στο βίντεο αλλά το δέρμα μου είναι επίσης τόσο άσπρο που φαίνονται οι φλέβες από μέσα και μαύροι κύκλοι κάτω από τα μάτια. Δεν διορθώνεται μέσω μαυρίσματος ή εμφυτεύματος γιατί δεν παράγω αρκετή μελανίνη και έχω κίνδυνο καρκίνου από το υπεριώδες φως και δεν έχω κατάλληλους θύλακες στην περιοχή για να υποστηρίξει τριχοφυία.

----------


## savatage

> Εχω μία ελάχιστη τριχοφυία στο πιγούνι και πολύ πιο αραιά φρύδια σε σχέση με το άτομο στο βίντεο αλλά το δέρμα μου είναι επίσης τόσο άσπρο που φαίνονται οι φλέβες από μέσα και μαύροι κύκλοι κάτω από τα μάτια. Δεν διορθώνεται μέσω μαυρίσματος ή εμφυτεύματος γιατί δεν παράγω αρκετή μελανίνη και έχω κίνδυνο καρκίνου από το υπεριώδες φως και δεν έχω κατάλληλους θύλακες στην περιοχή για να υποστηρίξει τριχοφυία.


ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ Η ΕΛΛΕΙΨΗ ΤΡΙΧΩΝ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΛΕΥΚΟ ΔΕΡΜΑ ΤΟ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΣΟΥ!

----------


## agnostosgnostos

Οπως έχω πει και στο THREAD έχω μιλήσει με ειδικούς και αν γινόταν κάτι θα το έκανα.

----------


## agnostosgnostos

savatage περιγράφω το πρόσωπο μου σε σχέση με το άτομο του βίντεο, αυτό δεν ήθελες;

----------


## Vox

> Αρα μοιαζεις με εφηβο. Κανε καμια ορμονοθεραπεια να στρωσεις!


Αυτό δεν το ξέρουμε. Στο πρώτο βίντεο εμφανίζεται κάποιος με ένα ασυνήθιστο ιατρικό πρόβλημα που τον καθήλωσε στην παιδική ηλικία, ενώ στο δεύτερο κάποιος άλλος με χαρακτηριστικά ενηλίκου αλλά άσχημος (χώρια που θυμίζει αρρενωπή ομοφυλόφιλη γυναίκα - βρίσκω πιο ωραίο τον παρουσιαστή κι ας έχει ίσως και τα διπλάσια χρόνια). Μόνο ο ίδιος του (ο agnostosgnostos) μπορεί να μας πει τι ακριβώς συμβαίνει με την εμφάνισή του. Αν συμβαίνει κάτι.

----------


## Lilyanna

Τα χαρακτηριστικα του προσωπου σου παραπεμπουν περισσοτερο σε εφηβο? Και εαν ναι ποιας ηλικιας? Θελω να πω οτι το προσωπο ενος ενηλικα διαφερει σημαντικα απο αυτο ενος εφηβου.

----------


## savatage

> Οπως έχω πει και στο THREAD έχω μιλήσει με ειδικούς και αν γινόταν κάτι θα το έκανα.


ΟΚ λοιπον οποτε συνεχισε τις προσπαθειες γνωριμιων και προσεγγισεων χωρις να απορριπτεις εκ των προτερων ευκολα κατηγοριες γυναικων και βαση στατιστικης καποια στιγμη θα βρεις και εσυ μια κοπελα που δε θα φρεναρει στο εμφανισιακο σου προβλημα και θα την κερδισεις στα πιο δυσκολα σημεια. Οπως τοσες και τοσες ειναι με ασχημους(ναι ξερω εχεις πει επανειλλημενως οτι εσυ στον κυκλο σου δε βλεπεις κανεναν ασχημο να εχει σχεση) για αλλους λογους, ετσι μπορεις και εσυ και ολοι!

----------


## savatage

> savatage περιγράφω το πρόσωπο μου σε σχέση με το άτομο του βίντεο, αυτό δεν ήθελες;


Ναι το διαβασα, σε αυτο σου απαντησα και παραδεχομαι οτι αν μοιαζεις με μικρο εφηβακι, ναι ειναι αρκετα μεγαλο προβλημα, αλλα οχι εσαει εμποδιο.

----------


## Vox

> Εχω μία ελάχιστη τριχοφυία στο πιγούνι και πολύ πιο αραιά φρύδια σε σχέση με το άτομο στο βίντεο αλλά το δέρμα μου είναι επίσης τόσο άσπρο που φαίνονται οι φλέβες από μέσα και μαύροι κύκλοι κάτω από τα μάτια. Δεν διορθώνεται μέσω μαυρίσματος ή εμφυτεύματος γιατί δεν παράγω αρκετή μελανίνη και έχω κίνδυνο καρκίνου από το υπεριώδες φως και δεν έχω κατάλληλους θύλακες στην περιοχή για να υποστηρίξει τριχοφυία.


Μάλιστα. Σχεδόν απουσία φρυδιών συνδυασμένη με μαύρους κύκλους στα μάτια είναι ήδη δύο αρκετά αρνητικά στοιχεία στην εμφάνιση. Έχεις μιλήσει με ειδικούς για το θέμα αυτό συγκεκριμένα;

----------


## Lilyanna

> ΟΚ λοιπον οποτε συνεχισε τις προσπαθειες γνωριμιων και προσεγγισεων χωρις να απορριπτεις εκ των προτερων ευκολα κατηγοριες γυναικων και βαση στατιστικης καποια στιγμη θα βρεις και εσυ μια κοπελα που δε θα φρεναρει στο εμφανισιακο σου προβλημα και θα την κερδισεις στα πιο δυσκολα σημεια. Οπως τοσες και τοσες ειναι με ασχημους(ναι ξερω εχεις πει επανειλλημενως οτι εσυ στον κυκλο σου δε βλεπεις κανεναν ασχημο να εχει σχεση) για αλλους λογους, ετσι μπορεις και εσυ και ολοι!


Μα υπαρχουν ανθρωποι που δεν εχουν τριχα πανω τους και ειναι μια χαρα ωραιοι. Το στερεοτυπο του τριχωτου ψηλου ανδρα που γουσταρουν ολες οι γυναικες δεν ισχυει παντα!

----------


## agnostosgnostos

Το θεωρείτε παράλογο να μην κοιτάω εξαιρετικά παχύσαρκες και αδύνατες γυναίκες: Οπως προείπα είναι το μόνο στάνταρ μου, άλλωστε είμαι και γυμνασμένος.

----------


## Lilyanna

> Μάλιστα. Σχεδόν απουσία φρυδιών συνδυασμένη με μαύρους κύκλους στα μάτια είναι ήδη δύο αρκετά αρνητικά στοιχεία στην εμφάνιση. Έχεις μιλήσει με ειδικούς για το θέμα αυτό συγκεκριμένα;


εγω θεωρω οτι η ελλειψη τριχοφυιας δεν αρκει απο μονη της για να τον κανει απωθητικο. Οι μαυροι κυκλοι οκ ειναι ολα τα αλλα μια χαρα μου φαινονται

----------


## Lilyanna

> Το θεωρείτε παράλογο να μην κοιτάω εξαιρετικά παχύσαρκες και αδύνατες γυναίκες: Οπως προείπα είναι το μόνο στάνταρ μου, άλλωστε είμαι και γυμνασμένος.


Εαν εξαιρεσεις τους μαυρους κυκλους ολα τα αλλα ειναι υποκειμενικα. Απλα το πιστευεις τοσο πολυ που ισως φαινεται στη συμπεριφορα σου κ εν τελει αυτο απωθει τις γυναικες

----------


## agnostosgnostos

Οι μαύροι κύκλοι λύνονται εύκολα με εμφύτευμα λίπους μου είπαν αλλά στην περίπτωση μου δεν γίνεται γιατί έχω λεπτό δέρμα ή κάτι παρόμοιο, αυτήν την λεπτομέρεια ομολογώ πως δεν την θυμάμαι καλά.Γυναίκες συνεχίζω και γνωρίζω δεν τα παρατάω φυσικά.

----------


## savatage

> Το θεωρείτε παράλογο να μην κοιτάω εξαιρετικά παχύσαρκες και αδύνατες γυναίκες: Οπως προείπα είναι το μόνο στάνταρ μου, άλλωστε είμαι και γυμνασμένος.


Δηλαδη αν η αλλη ειναι ανεργη? Αν εχει εντονη ακμη? Πεταχτα αυτια? Κρεατοελιες? Καμμενη? Με ουλες? Κενα στα δοντια? Φτωχη και αμορφωτη? Μεγαλυτερη σου σε ηλικια? Βλαχουλα? Με μεγαλη μυτη? Αλληθωρη? Ψευδη? Αναπηρη?
Θα της την επεφτες?

(Ναι οκ γυμνασμενος λες οτι εισαι, εισαι ομως και ασχημος, εμφανισιακα κριτηρια ειναι αυτα)

----------


## Lilyanna

Να τολμησω να πω μια σκεψη μου πανω στο τι πιστευω οτι παραπεμπουν τα χαρακτηριστικα σου? Η μαλλον να σου στειλω pm αν θες

----------


## Vox

> εγω θεωρω οτι η ελλειψη τριχοφυιας δεν αρκει απο μονη της για να τον κανει απωθητικο.


Δεν έχω κάτι με την τρίχα ειδικά. Αλλά επειδή έχω δει ανθρώπους χωρίς φρύδια, ξέρω ότι είναι κάτι που προσωπικά θεωρώ άσχημο. Τώρα βέβαια παίζουν ρόλο και άλλες παράμετροι του προσώπου που μπορεί να μετριάσουν αυτή την αρνητική εικόνα. Προφανώς αυτό είναι υποκειμενικό σε μεγάλο βαθμό.

----------


## agnostosgnostos

Αναφέρω την έλλειψη τριχοφυίας και το άσπρο δέρμα ως συνάρτηση με την γενικότερη παιδική/ουδέτερη εμφάνιση του προσώπου μου παρόμοια με των ανδρών στα βίντεο. Δεν θεωρώ πως φταίει το καθένα ξεχωριστά, αλλά ο συνδυασμός όλων τους.

----------


## agnostosgnostos

savatage έχει τύχει αρκετές φορές να με απορρίψουν γυναίκες με τα χαρακτηριστικά που είπες, τα οποίά για εμένα δεν μετράνε αρνητικά και δεν μετρούσαν ποτέ ακόμα και όταν ήμουν νέος. Εχει τύχει πολλές φορές να με απορρίψουν και γυναίκες με 15 κιλά παραπάνω για παράδειγμα, όταν λέω πως κοιτάω βάρος δεν εννοώ πως είμαι και απόλυτος, άλλο να έχει 10-20 κιλά παραπάνω και άλλο να μην μπορεί να ανασάνει όταν μιλάει.

----------


## Vox

> Αναφέρω την έλλειψη τριχοφυίας και το άσπρο δέρμα ως συνάρτηση με την γενικότερη παιδική/ουδέτερη εμφάνιση του προσώπου μου


Όταν λες «ουδέτερη» εννοείς ότι δεν παραπέμπει ξεκάθαρα σε άρρενα; Γιατί αν αυτό συμβαίνει, τότε όντως είναι ένα πρόβλημα.

----------


## savatage

> savatage έχει τύχει αρκετές φορές να με απορρίψουν γυναίκες με τα χαρακτηριστικά που είπες, τα οποίά για εμένα δεν μετράνε αρνητικά και δεν μετρούσαν ποτέ ακόμα και όταν ήμουν νέος. Εχει τύχει πολλές φορές να με απορρίψουν και γυναίκες με 15 κιλά παραπάνω για παράδειγμα, όταν λέω πως κοιτάω βάρος δεν εννοώ πως είμαι και απόλυτος, άλλο να έχει 10-20 κιλά παραπάνω και άλλο να μην μπορεί να ανασάνει όταν μιλάει.


Ενταξει, απο τη στιγμη που συνεχιζεις να το προσπαθεις ξανα και ξανα στατιστικα θα σου κατσει εκει που δε θα το περιμενεις. Με γνωριμιες ονλαην εχεις ασχοληθει? Πολλοι ανθρωποι με χαμηλη αυτοπεποιθηση λογω εμφανισης, ξεκινουν επικοινωνια ιντερνετικα προβαλλοντας τον εσωτερικο τους κοσμο για να βρουν ενα ατομο να ταιριαξουν και μετα κλεινουν ραντεβου. Το εχεις δοκιμασει?

----------


## agnostosgnostos

Εχω δοκιμάσει online πολλές φορές στο παρελθόν κατόπιν προτροπής φίλων αλλά και ως κοινωνικό πείραμα/κομμάτι εργασίας στην τρίτη μου σχολή. Πάντα καταλήγουμε σε συνάντηση και μόλις με δούνε εξαφανίζονται, αν και με αρκετές κρατήσαμε φιλική επαφή και προστέθηκαν στον κύκλο μου.

----------


## 85Eon

Ορισμένοι άνθρωποι έχουμε καταδικαστεί απ' τον Θεό να μην αγαπηθούμε ποτέ σε αυτή τη ζωή.
Να εδώ το παλλικάρι έχει κάνει άπειρες προσπάθειες, και ακόμα προσπαθεί (χαρά στο κουράγιο του), επομένως δεν είναι θέμα "αυτοπεποίθησης", η οποία ως καραμέλα ψευδώς (ως και δολίως) προβάλλεται από πολλούς όταν εκθέτουν παρόμοιο πρόβλημα, όπως μου είπαν και μένα πρώτη φορά που είπα το πρόβλημα μου, ότι τάχα δεν έχω "αυτοπεποίθηση" και ότι δεν μιλαώ σε γυναίκες ενώ αν μιλούσα θα άλλαζε κάτι ξέρω εγώ...

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

το να αγαπηθουμε η οχι μου φαινετε ενα θεμα αμπελοφιλοσοφικο χωρις νοημα 

αν σε ενιαζε τοσο πολυ να βρεις γυναικα θα πηγαινες σε ενα γυμναστηριο θα γυμναζοσουν και θα εστελνες φωτο με το σωμα μονο και θα εβρισκες καπια 

κατα κανονα αυτες που θελουν συναντηση αμεσως η θελουν για ενα βραδυ η κανουν τη πλακα τους 

ο εσωτερικος κοσμος ειναι για να σκεφτεις που θα τη βρεις

----------


## agnostosgnostos

αλεξανδρος_77 αυτό που λες το έκανα όταν ήμουν νέος και εγώ και πολλοί άλλοι στο γυμναστήριο. Δεν βρίσκεις έτσι γυναίκα σε καμία περίπτωση, ειδικά αν η φωτογραφία δεν δείχνει και πρόσωπο. Συγνώμη που θα γίνω προσβλητικός αλλά πόσο χρονών είσαι και νομίζεις ότι υπάρχει αυτό ως ρεαλιστική επιλογή;

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

αρα θες να βρεις καμια κουκλα η μετρια στο προσωπο γι αυτο δε γινεται αμα ψαχνεις καλυτερη σου πως να γινεται

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

ειχα συναντηθει στα κουτουρου με αρκετες θυμαμαι πολυ παλιοτερα αλλα καπια σοβαρη δεν ειδα με αυτο το τροπο εκτος απο μια που το πηγενε φιλικα συμπαθητικη μου φαινοταν και μου λεγε για τα ουαν ναιτ σταντ που εκανε συνηθως...αυτες που μιλαγαν σοβαρα μιλουσαν στην αρχη και οταν τους ελεγες για συναντηση ελεγαν μα και μου στην αρχη και το σκεφτοντουσαν

----------


## agnostosgnostos

Από που έβγαλες το συμπέρασμα πως θέλω μία κούκλα ή έστω μέτρια στο πρόσωπο; Που έστελνες φωτογραφίες με το σώμα σου και σου ζητούσαν ραντεβού; Βρίσκομαι σχεδόν καθημερινά σε καταστάσεις που γυναίκες βλέπουν το σώμα μου αλλά δεν έχει τύχει ποτέ να γίνει κάτι τέτοιο, απλά δείχνουν να το θαυμάζουν όπως θα θαύμαζαν κάτι όμορφο γενικά, το ίδιο βλέπω και σε συναθλητές μου.

----------


## Natalia_sups

Ειδα τα λινκ σου αλλα και παλι αυτο δεν δινει αρκετα σαφη εικονα, ειναι αλλοι ανθρωποι. Τι θες να σου πω ετσι; Ναι οι τυποι που μου εδειξες δεν ειναι ο,τι καλυτερο, αλλα ουτε το αποκρουστικο που μας εδινες να καταλαβουμε για ποσα μηνυματα πριν στο ποστ.
Μπορω να φανταστω και αυτους να εχουν σχεσεις υπο τις καταλληλες προυποθεσεις. Γιατι ο ενας χαλιας ηταν περιεργος στη συμπεριφορα και ειχε σκατα στυλ. Ειχε σκουλαρικι στο αυτι. Σκουλαρικι - __-
Επισης τα επιπλεον κιλα (που χανονται) χειροτερευαν τη κατασταση με τα χαρακτηριστικα της φατσας του, που αμα ηταν σε φορμα ο τυπος ισως θα ηταν οκ. 
Ειδα τα βιντεο χωρις ηχο γιατι δεν ημουν σπιτι, αλλα αυτη την εικονα εχω. Ο αλλος να σου πω ειλικρινα το μονο που με χαλασε ειναι η δυσαναλογια σωματος-κεφαλιου, εχει μικρο κεφαλι για το σωμα του. Κατα τα αλλα μια χαρα τον ειδα. Δεν ειναι ο μαυρισμενος χαβιε μπαρδεμ με γενια αλλα ειναι θεμα γουστου. Ξερω ξανθους αντρες με παρομοια χαρακτηριστικα που εχουν σχεσεις και θεωρουνται κι ωραιοι μη σου πω. Το μη "μπρουταλ" δε σημαινει ταυτοχρονα και χαλιας.
Εσυ λες εισαι και γυμνασμενος, αθλεισαι, ε το προβλημα ποιο ειναι; 
Το ασπρος κι ατριχος δεν ειναι το προβλημα οπως το παρουσιαζεις. Εισαι ξανθος; Και γιατι ειναι μειον αυτο; Η φατσα σου γενικα πως ειναι; Ασε τα ασπρος και ατριχος. Εχεις περιεργη μυτη, πεταχτα αυτια, κανα πηγουνι εξι μετρα, ειναι τα δοντια σου μαλωμενα μεταξυ τους;
Απο υγιεινη πως τα πας; Εχω φυγει τρεχοντας επειδη συνειδητοποιησα οτι ενας τυπας δεν επλενε τα δοντια του. Απο ντυσιμο/στυλ πως τα πας; 
Αν θα αλλαζες κατι στη φατσα σου τι θα ηταν αυτο; 
Ρε συ σιγουρα κατι στη ψυχολογια σου/τη σταση σου/τη συμπεριφορα σου παιζει ρολο, δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση. 
Ρε συ ξερω εναν τυπα κοντο χοντρο με προγουλι και πηγουνι σαν κωλο, με ζυζια μεγαλυτερα απο τα δικα μου και που φερνει και σε γκει κατι στην εμφανιση του και ειναι παντρεμενος και εχει και μωρο - _-
Η γυναικα του δεν ειναι καμια θεα κι αυτη, ηταν τεραστια και απεριποιητη πολυ αλλα εχασε κιλα τελευταια και πλεον μη σου πω του πεφτει και πολλη αμα τα πουμε ωμα και χυμα. Πιπινι εγινε. Ασχετο αυτο αλλα κουβεντα να γινεται. Ουτε κανας πλουσιος ειναι αυτος ε, ενα νορμαλ οικογενειακο εισοδημα εχουν. 
Ρε συ.....δεν ξερω πως εισαι, αλλα αμα γαμαει αυτος μπορεις κι εσυ. Στο ορκιζομαι. Δεν ξερω πως να σε πεισω περα απο το να τα πω τοσο ωμα ολα, δεν το συνηθιζω. 
Αμα δεν θες να βοηθηθεις δεν θα βοηθηθεις...

----------


## Remedy

> Από που έβγαλες το συμπέρασμα πως θέλω μία κούκλα ή έστω μέτρια στο πρόσωπο; Που έστελνες φωτογραφίες με το σώμα σου και σου ζητούσαν ραντεβού;* Βρίσκομαι σχεδόν καθημερινά σε καταστάσεις που γυναίκες βλέπουν το σώμα μου αλλά δεν έχει τύχει ποτέ να γίνει κάτι τέτοιο, απλά δείχνουν να το θαυμάζουν όπως θα θαύμαζαν κάτι όμορφο γενικά*, το ίδιο βλέπω και σε συναθλητές μου.


αποφασισε ομως, capu...
μια μας λες οτι το σωμα σου ειναι απωθητικο γιατι εχεις ξερω γω γουαιντ χιπς και στενους ωμους, μια μας λες οτι οι γυναικες θαυμαζουν το σωμα σου...
αν οι γυναικες θαυμαζουν το σωμα σου, τοτε ολη η φοβερη αποψη για την εμφανιση σου, αφορα το προσωπο τελικα?

θεωρω ΠΟΛΥ χαρακτηριστικο οτι ολη αυτη την "παραμορφωση" που θελεις να παρουσιασεις, την περιγραφεις σαν "λευκο δερμα και αραιη τριχοφυια". δεν μπορεις να την περιγραψεις!!!
ΣΙΓΑ ΤΟ ΤΕΡΑΣ ΔΗΛΑΔΗ!
θεωρω χαρακτηριστικο του οτι δεν ειναι αυτο το προβλημα, εννοω.
αν το προβλημα το βασικο ηταν η εμφανιση σου, θα ειχες συγκεκριμενα χαρακτηριστικα να πεις και οχι λευκο δερμα και μαυρους κλυκλους. αυτα τα εχουν πολλοι και πολλα χειροτερα καιε χουν μια χαρα σχεσεις.

το οτι δεν διεκδικεις, ειτε απο τον φοβο της απορριψης, ειτε απο τον φοβο της επιτυχιας, το θεωρω επισης βεβαιο...
δες την συζητηση σου με την λιλιανα..
αντι να της πεις "οκ, αν θες γνωριζομαστε να τα πουμε", αρχισες να ψαχνεις τροπους να της γνωρισεις και καλα φιλους σου.ποιος εισαι? η βασιλειαδου? για προξενητρα σε πηραμε? γιατι δεν διεκδικεις για σενα μια γνωριμια?? εσυ βαζεις τονε αυτο σου στην θεση του "καληνυχτακια". του καλου φιλου των γυναικων δλδ, που θα τις συναναστραφει, αλλα οχι για ερωτικους σκοπους.
μπορει επισης απο τον φοβο της απορριψης, να περιμενεις να σε παρακαλεσουν πριν κανεις καποιο βημα.
αυτο δεν θα γινει ΠΟΤΕ.
πρεπει να βρεις τα κουραγια σου και να διεκδικεις και να τρως κι οσες απορριψεις χρειαστει.

ΕΠΑΝΑΛΑΜΒΑΝΩ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΞΕΧΝΙΟΜΑΣΤΕ. ΣΕ ΚΑΝΕΝΑΝ ΠΛΑΝΗΤΗ ΜΙΑ ΣΥΝΟΔΟΣ ΚΑΙ ΜΑΛΙΣΤΑ ΠΟΛΥΤΕΛΕΙΑΣ ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΣΟΥ ΠΕΙ ΠΟΤΕ ΟΤΙ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΑΣΧΗΜΟς ΣΑΝ ΠΑΡΑΜΟΡΦΩΜΕΝΟς ΓΕΡΟΣ..*ΑΥΤΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΨΕΜΑ 1000%* οπως και πολλα αλλα που λες εδω για να μην μιλησεις ειλικρινα.

----------


## Remedy

+ αν οπως λες οι γυναικες θαυμαζουν το σωμα σου, οπως θα θαυμαζαν οτιδηποτε ωραιο, τοτε και τα βιντεο που παρεθεσες ειναι τελειως ακυρα,και οι δυο τυποι ειχαν χαλια σωμα, ο ενας τελειως δυσαναλογο κι ο αλλος υπερβαρος.
οποτε μην προσπαθεις να παραπλανησεις επιπλεον (απο οσο ηδη μας παραπλανεις) για να μαζοχιζεσαι με την εμμονη σου περι παραμορφωσης και να την διαιωνιζεις με εμας βοηθους.
θα εκανα και την διαγνωση, αλλα απαγορευεται..
ψυχ χρειαζεσαι φιλε μου, αλλα πιο πολυ χρειαζεσαι την δικη σου διαθεση να δουλεψεις μαζι του.
επειδη δεν θελεις σε διωχνουν (και τους διωχνεις), οχι επειδη τα εχεις ολα λυμμενα.

----------


## Lilyanna

> αποφασισε ομως, capu...
> μια μας λες οτι το σωμα σου ειναι απωθητικο γιατι εχεις ξερω γω γουαιντ χιπς και στενους ωμους, μια μας λες οτι οι γυναικες θαυμαζουν το σωμα σου...
> αν οι γυναικες θαυμαζουν το σωμα σου, τοτε ολη η φοβερη αποψη για την εμφανιση σου, αφορα το προσωπο τελικα?
> 
> θεωρω ΠΟΛΥ χαρακτηριστικο οτι ολη αυτη την "παραμορφωση" που θελεις να παρουσιασεις, την περιγραφεις σαν "λευκο δερμα και αραιη τριχοφυια". δεν μπορεις να την περιγραψεις!!!
> ΣΙΓΑ ΤΟ ΤΕΡΑΣ ΔΗΛΑΔΗ!
> θεωρω χαρακτηριστικο του οτι δεν ειναι αυτο το προβλημα, εννοω.
> αν το προβλημα το βασικο ηταν η εμφανιση σου, θα ειχες συγκεκριμενα χαρακτηριστικα να πεις και οχι λευκο δερμα και μαυρους κλυκλους. αυτα τα εχουν πολλοι και πολλα χειροτερα καιε χουν μια χαρα σχεσεις.
> 
> ...


Συμφωνω 100% σε οτι αφορα το θεμα μου αν προσεξεις εβγαλε συμπερασματα για το που μενω και σπουδαζω και μαλιστα για αυτον οι σπουδες μου ηταν ανασταλτηκος παραγοντας επειδη και καλα σπουδασα στο ΕΚΠΑ!!! Αστο Remedy δεν βγαζεις ακρη ο ανθρωπος δεν θελει η ντρεπεται τοσο πολυ που δεν ειναι "μεσογειακος αντρας"

----------


## elisabet

Πάντως το βρίσκω λίγο άδικο να του χρεώνουμε το ότι δεν ήθελε να κάνει γνωριμία από δω.
Δεν ξέρω αν φέρεται έτσι γενικά με τις γυναίκες που γνωρίζει γιατί εδώ το πήγε όντως στο πολύ φιλικό, αλλά μπορώ να κατανοήσω γιατί να μην θέλει να κάνει κάποιος κάτι απο δω.
Εδώ ο άνθρωπος μπήκε και ανέφερε ένα σωρό προσωπικά θέματα του, έχει κάθε λόγο να θέλει να προστατεύσει την ταυτότητα του.

----------


## Remedy

> Πάντως το βρίσκω λίγο άδικο να του χρεώνουμε το ότι δεν ήθελε να κάνει γνωριμία από δω.
> Δεν ξέρω αν φέρεται έτσι γενικά με τις γυναίκες που γνωρίζει γιατί εδώ το πήγε όντως στο πολύ φιλικό, αλλά μπορώ να κατανοήσω γιατί να μην θέλει να κάνει κάποιος κάτι απο δω.
> Εδώ ο άνθρωπος μπήκε και ανέφερε ένα σωρό προσωπικά θέματα του, έχει κάθε λόγο να θέλει να προστατεύσει την ταυτότητα του.


για την ταυτοτητα και την γνωριμια, συμφωνω.
αλλα σχολιαζω την αντιδραση.
οκ να κανει τον κουφο, οκ να αποστασιοποιηθει και να πει μια γενικη γνωμη.
αλλα χωνεται για να κανει μια γνωριμια με αλλον, αλλα οχι με τον εαυτο του.

----------


## Lilyanna

> Πάντως το βρίσκω λίγο άδικο να του χρεώνουμε το ότι δεν ήθελε να κάνει γνωριμία από δω.
> Δεν ξέρω αν φέρεται έτσι γενικά με τις γυναίκες που γνωρίζει γιατί εδώ το πήγε όντως στο πολύ φιλικό, αλλά μπορώ να κατανοήσω γιατί να μην θέλει να κάνει κάποιος κάτι απο δω.
> Εδώ ο άνθρωπος μπήκε και ανέφερε ένα σωρό προσωπικά θέματα του, έχει κάθε λόγο να θέλει να προστατεύσει την ταυτότητα του.


Θα μπορουσε να πει οτι δεν τον ενδιαφερει και δεν νιωθει ανετα να κανει μια γνωριμια μεσω ιντερνετ αντι να κατασκευαζει δικαιολογιες λεγοντας πραγματα που δεν ισχυουν.

----------


## elisabet

> για την ταυτοτητα και την γνωριμια, συμφωνω.
> αλλα σχολιαζω την αντιδραση.
> οκ να κανει τον κουφο, οκ να αποστασιοποιηθει και να πει μια γενικη γνωμη.
> αλλα χωνεται για να κανει μια γνωριμια με αλλον, αλλα οχι με τον εαυτο του.


Συμφωνώ για τα προξενιά.




> Θα μπορουσε να πει οτι δεν τον ενδιαφερει και δεν νιωθει ανετα να κανει μια γνωριμια μεσω ιντερνετ αντι να κατασκευαζει δικαιολογιες λεγοντας πραγματα που δεν ισχυουν.


Δεν είναι δικαιολογία αυτό που είπε οτι επειδή η δουλεια του έχει σχέση με τον χώρο του πανεπιστημίου δεν θέλει να γνωστοποιήσει την ταυτότητα του σε κάποιον/α που μπορεί να τον ξέρει.
Θέλουν προσοχή οι γνωριμίες μέσω νετ, δεν γνωριζόμαστε κι από χθες όλοι εμείς εδώ μέσα.
Για σκέψου ένα σενάριο : Εσύ θες να σπάσεις την πλάκα σου και εμφανίζεσαι στο ραντεβού για να δεις ποιος είναι, ξέρεις ήδη ένα σωρό πράγματα για την ζωή του, μαθαίνεις και το όνομα του και τον κάνεις ρόμπα σε όλο το πανεπιστήμιο. Σου φαίνεται παράλογο αυτό να το φοβάται κάποιος;

Εντάξει το να προσπαθεί να σου κάνει την προξενήτρα είναι τραβηγμένο, αλλά δεν είναι παράλογο το υπόλοιπο.

----------


## Lilyanna

> Συμφωνώ για τα προξενιά.
> 
> 
> 
> Δεν είναι δικαιολογία αυτό που είπε οτι επειδή η δουλεια του έχει σχέση με τον χώρο του πανεπιστημίου δεν θέλει να γνωστοποιήσει την ταυτότητα του σε κάποιον/α που μπορεί να τον ξέρει.
> Θέλουν προσοχή οι γνωριμίες μέσω νετ, δεν γνωριζόμαστε κι από χθες όλοι εμείς εδώ μέσα.
> Για σκέψου ένα σενάριο : Εσύ θες να σπάσεις την πλάκα σου και εμφανίζεσαι στο ραντεβού για να δεις ποιος είναι, ξέρεις ήδη ένα σωρό πράγματα για την ζωή του, μαθαίνεις και το όνομα του και τον κάνεις ρόμπα σε όλο το πανεπιστήμιο. Σου φαίνεται παράλογο αυτό να το φοβάται κάποιος;
> 
> Εντάξει το να προσπαθεί να σου κάνει την προξενήτρα είναι τραβηγμένο, αλλά δεν είναι παράλογο το υπόλοιπο.


Σωστη αποψη αλλα και παλι απο που συμπερανε που σπουδασα αφου δεν το εχω αναφερει πουθενα? Αυτο μου κανει εντυπωση. Σχολη ψυχολογιας δεν εχει μονο το καποδηστριακο

----------


## agnostosgnostos

Εξήγησα την αναλογία εμφάνισης μου σε σχέση με τα βίντεο, την ιδιαίτερη περίπτωση μου με την συνοδό, το ίδιο και για το σώμα μου(άλλο μυώδες. άλλο ελκυστικό). Δεν καταλαβαίνετε, ή κάνετε πως δεν καταλαβαίνετε; Remedy αν νομίζεις πως σε κοροιδεύω άλλο τόσο το νομίζω και εγώ τώρα πια με την επιλεκτική σου ανάγνωση σε αυτά που γράφω. Τουλάχιστον κατανοείτε την αιτία για την οποία δεν θέλω να κάνω γνωριμία από εδώ μέσα, κάτι είναι και αυτό. Ο tren acetate πάντα ήταν έτσι ή τρελάθηκε και αυτός από τις ατέρμονες κυκλικές συζητήσεις; Αν σας ενοχλεί τόσο θα κλείσω το θέμα (γίνεται ελπίζω) για να μην σας ζαλίζω. Αλλωστε μόλις τελειώσει ή άδεια μου δεν θα έχω χρόνο να κάθομαι στον υπολογιστή όπως αυτές τις μέρες.

----------


## giorgos35

> Ειδα τα λινκ σου αλλα και παλι αυτο δεν δινει αρκετα σαφη εικονα, ειναι αλλοι ανθρωποι. Τι θες να σου πω ετσι; Ναι οι τυποι που μου εδειξες δεν ειναι ο,τι καλυτερο, αλλα ουτε το αποκρουστικο που μας εδινες να καταλαβουμε για ποσα μηνυματα πριν στο ποστ.
> Μπορω να φανταστω και αυτους να εχουν σχεσεις υπο τις καταλληλες προυποθεσεις. Γιατι ο ενας χαλιας ηταν περιεργος στη συμπεριφορα και ειχε σκατα στυλ. Ειχε σκουλαρικι στο αυτι. Σκουλαρικι - __-
> Επισης τα επιπλεον κιλα (που χανονται) χειροτερευαν τη κατασταση με τα χαρακτηριστικα της φατσας του, που αμα ηταν σε φορμα ο τυπος ισως θα ηταν οκ. 
> Ειδα τα βιντεο χωρις ηχο γιατι δεν ημουν σπιτι, αλλα αυτη την εικονα εχω. Ο αλλος να σου πω ειλικρινα το μονο που με χαλασε ειναι η δυσαναλογια σωματος-κεφαλιου, εχει μικρο κεφαλι για το σωμα του. Κατα τα αλλα μια χαρα τον ειδα. Δεν ειναι ο μαυρισμενος χαβιε μπαρδεμ με γενια αλλα ειναι θεμα γουστου. Ξερω ξανθους αντρες με παρομοια χαρακτηριστικα που εχουν σχεσεις και θεωρουνται κι ωραιοι μη σου πω. Το μη "μπρουταλ" δε σημαινει ταυτοχρονα και χαλιας.
> Εσυ λες εισαι και γυμνασμενος, αθλεισαι, ε το προβλημα ποιο ειναι; 
> Το ασπρος κι ατριχος δεν ειναι το προβλημα οπως το παρουσιαζεις. Εισαι ξανθος; Και γιατι ειναι μειον αυτο; Η φατσα σου γενικα πως ειναι; Ασε τα ασπρος και ατριχος. Εχεις περιεργη μυτη, πεταχτα αυτια, κανα πηγουνι εξι μετρα, ειναι τα δοντια σου μαλωμενα μεταξυ τους;
> Απο υγιεινη πως τα πας; Εχω φυγει τρεχοντας επειδη συνειδητοποιησα οτι ενας τυπας δεν επλενε τα δοντια του. Απο ντυσιμο/στυλ πως τα πας; 
> Αν θα αλλαζες κατι στη φατσα σου τι θα ηταν αυτο; 
> Ρε συ σιγουρα κατι στη ψυχολογια σου/τη σταση σου/τη συμπεριφορα σου παιζει ρολο, δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση. 
> ...


ναταλια πως εκφραζεσε ετσι??πω πω πρωτη φορα σε ακουο να εκφραζεσε ετσι..

----------


## Remedy

> Από που έβγαλες το συμπέρασμα πως θέλω μία κούκλα ή έστω μέτρια στο πρόσωπο; Που έστελνες φωτογραφίες με το σώμα σου και σου ζητούσαν ραντεβού; Βρίσκομαι σχεδόν καθημερινά σε καταστάσεις που γυναίκες βλέπουν το σώμα μου αλλά δεν έχει τύχει ποτέ να γίνει κάτι τέτοιο, απλά* δείχνουν να το θαυμάζουν όπως θα θαύμαζαν κάτι όμορφο γενικ*ά, το ίδιο βλέπω και σε συναθλητές μου.





> Εξήγησα την αναλογία εμφάνισης μου σε σχέση με τα βίντεο, την ιδιαίτερη περίπτωση μου με την συνοδό, *το ίδιο και για το σώμα μου(άλλο μυώδες. άλλο ελκυστικό)*. Δεν καταλαβαίνετε, ή κάνετε πως δεν καταλαβαίνετε; Remedy* αν νομίζεις πως σε κοροιδεύω* άλλο τόσο το νομίζω και εγώ τώρα πια με την επιλεκτική σου ανάγνωση σε αυτά που γράφω. Τουλάχιστον κατανοείτε την αιτία για την οποία δεν θέλω να κάνω γνωριμία από εδώ μέσα, κάτι είναι και αυτό. Ο tren acetate πάντα ήταν έτσι ή τρελάθηκε και αυτός από τις ατέρμονες κυκλικές συζητήσεις; Αν σας ενοχλεί τόσο θα κλείσω το θέμα (γίνεται ελπίζω) για να μην σας ζαλίζω. Αλλωστε μόλις τελειώσει ή άδεια μου δεν θα έχω χρόνο να κάθομαι στον υπολογιστή όπως αυτές τις μέρες.


μαλλον εσυ δεν καταλαβαινεις τι γραφεις.
*αν για σενα ενα σωμα που το θαυμαζουν σαν ΟΜΟΡΦΟ γενικα, δεν θεωρειται ελκυστικο, αλλα παραμορφωμενο σαν γερου ασχημου, τοτε κατι δεν παει καλα, αλλα οχι με την δικη μου αντιληψη.*
δικα σου λογια παρεθεσα κι ας δουν οι υπολοιποι ποιος αντιλαμβανεται περιεργα η επιλεκτικα...
δεν νομιζω πως με κοροιδευεις με σκοπο να σπασεις πλακα.
νομιζω οτι εχεις διαστρεβλωμενες ιδεες στο μυαλο σου που τις παρουσιαζεις με διαφορους αντιφατικους τροπους στους αλλοπυς, γιατι δεν εχεις συνειδητοποιησει τι ακριβως σου συμβαινει, αφενος
και γιατι θελεις να οδηγησεις τουα λλους στα δικα σου αδιεξοδα συμπερασματα, αφετερου.
οι ατερμονες κυκλικες συζητησεις, δεν οφειλονται στο οτι δεν καταλαβαινουμε τι λες, αλλα στο οτι συνεχως πεφτεις σε αντιφασεις.

τον εαυτο σου ξεγελας δλδ, οχι εμας.

----------


## Natalia_sups

> ναταλια πως εκφραζεσε ετσι??πω πω πρωτη φορα σε ακουο να εκφραζεσε ετσι..


Χαχαχαχα ε το σηκωνει η περισταση, τι να κανουμε. 
Ειναι ξεκαθαρο θεωρω πως το κανω με καλες προθεσεις χωρις να θελω να προωθησω επικριτικες αποψεις για οποιουδηποτε ειδους εμφανιση ακομα και αν τα λεω καπως ωμα και χυμα, ισα ισα ολοι θεωρω πως αξιζουν τον ερωτα και την αγαπη στη ζωη τους. Αυτο ειναι το ποιντ μου. 
Θεματοθετη, δεν μου απαντησες ομως σε πολυ συγκεκριμενες ερωτησεις που σου εκανα. 
Οσα εχεις πει για την εμφανιση σου δεν με πειθουν οτι εισαι χαλιας, το ασπρος ατριχος και μετριου αναστηματος με νεαρα χαρακτηριστικα που αθλειται κι ολας δεν μου λενε τιποτα, μπορω να φανταστω καποιον με αυτα τα χαρακτηριστικα που μπορει να ερωτευομουν.
Δεν μου ειπες τιποτα το ουσιαστικο στα αλλα που σε ρωτησα. Τι χαρακτηριστικα εχεις; Μυτη αυτια πηγουνι μετωπο στομα, οδοντοστοιχεια, ακμη, σημαδια, ελιες ουλες ολα αυτα η οτιδηποτε αλλο που μπορει να ξεχωριζει ασχημα. Τιποτα χειροπιαστο και συγκεκριμενο υπαρχει;
Εκτος αν εννοεις οτι εχεις "φλωροφατσα". Νιανια πως το λενε. Μηπως ειναι η κατω γναθος σου πιο μεσα; Ρε γαμωτο παλι ξερω ατομα με αυτα τα χαρακτηριστικα σε σχεσεις...λολ. Ο ενας μαλιστα ειχε και βαρια πολυ βαρια περιπτωση ντετεκτιβ μονκ...ιψδ με καθαριοτητες και τετοια και με πολλα αλλα πραγματα, ηταν και δυσκολος χαρακτηρας σε αυτο το κομματι. 
Μεχρι στιγμης στο μυαλο σου ειναι το προβλημα οπως τα λες...περιμενω να μου απαντησεις σε αυτα που σε ρωταω.

----------


## giorgos35

ολοι το ξρεουμε οτι το κανεις με καλες προθεσης...απλα μου εκανε εντυπωση οτι τα ειπες πολυ ωμα μιλησες περι βιζιας και αυτος γαμαει κτλ..δεν σε εχω συνηθηση ετσι...χαχαχα
ενοειτε οτι ολοι εχουνε-εχουμε διαωμα στον ερωτα και στην αγαπη.προσπαθησα πολυ οπως και ολοι μας αλλωστε να βοηθησω τον φιλο μας 

αλλα μολις του λεω καποια πραγματα θυμωνει.ενω εγω να βοηθησω θελω...επιτιδες 
πηγα να του κανω κονε με λιλιαν πως τη λενε τελοσπαντων 
..για να δω πως μιλαει με τα κοριτσια μηπως της γειωνει ο ιδιος
οπως και να εχει σχεδον επεσα μεσα..
εγω να ρον βοηθησω θελω αλλα ο ιδιος θυμωνει..

----------


## agnostosgnostos

Εχω κάπως χαμηλή γέφυρα μύτης και, τα αυτιά μου δεν προεξέχουν και πολύ, το στόμα μου είναι αρκετά μεγάλο σε σχέση με το υπόλοιπο πρόσωπο μου(ειδικά τα χείλη) τα δόντια μου είναι μία χαρά, έχω μεγάλο μέτωπο, δεν έχω ακμή και σημάδια, αν και λόγω λεπτού και άσπρου δέρματος φαίνονται διάφορες κοκκινάδες, φλέβες και μαύροι κύκλοι σε σημείο που να φαίνονται ως σημάδια ή ουλές εκ πρώτης όψεως. Ελιές δεν έχω στο πρόσωπο. Η κάτω γνάθος μου και γενικά το σαγόνι μου είναι πάρα πολύ λεπτοκαμωμένο, κάτι που έχω αναφέρει στο thread. Επίσης επειδή δεν έχω πυκνά φρύδια και λόγω του ότι τα μάτια μου έχουν μεγάλη απόσταση από την γραμμή των φρυδιών μου έχω μία μόνιμη έκφραση "έκπληξης".

----------


## EricHarris

δεν εχει νοημα να προσπαθεις να πεισεις 2-3 χοντρες και μια κουλη πως φταιει απλα η εμφανιση σου

δεν το χωραει καν το λιγο μυαλο τους

----------


## giorgos35

> δεν εχει νοημα να προσπαθεις να πεισεις 2-3 χοντρες και μια κουλη πως φταιει απλα η εμφανιση σου
> 
> δεν το χωραει καν το λιγο μυαλο τους


ενω εσυ εχεις πολυ μυαλο εε??φενετε το ποσο μυαλο εχεις και προπαντων ποση ανθρωπια εχεις.οσο βλεπω ανθρωπους σαν εσενα αλλο τοσο πειθομαι τελικα οτι υπαρχουν ζωα σε μορφη ανθρωπου

----------


## agnostosgnostos

Τελικά έχει πολλούς πικραμένους σε σημείο οργής εδώ...

----------


## EricHarris

> ενω εσυ εχεις πολυ μυαλο εε??φενετε το ποσο μυαλο εχεις και προπαντων ποση ανθρωπια εχεις.οσο βλεπω ανθρωπους σαν εσενα αλλο τοσο πειθομαι τελικα οτι υπαρχουν ζωα σε μορφη ανθρωπου


εσυ κατσε να κανεις τον ιπποτη πασχιζοντας να παρεις κανενα θετικο σχολιο απ τις χοντρες και να το μετρησεις σαν επιβεβαιωση για μπορεις να συνεχισεις να υπαρχεις

----------


## giorgos35

> εσυ κατσε να κανεις τον ιπποτη πασχιζοντας να παρεις κανενα θετικο σχολιο απ τις χοντρες και να το μετρησεις σαν επιβεβαιωση για μπορεις να συνεχισεις να υπαρχεις


δεν εχω αναγκη να κανω τον ιπποτη σε καμια.δεν περιμενω να πηδηξω απο δω..το σχολιο σου που αποκαλεις το κοριτσι κουλι
το θεωρω τουλαχιστον απανθρωπο..θα σου αρεσε να ειχες παρομοιο προβλημα και να σε αποκαλουσαμε εμεις ετσι???

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> εσυ κατσε να κανεις τον ιπποτη πασχιζοντας να παρεις κανενα θετικο σχολιο απ τις χοντρες και να το μετρησεις σαν επιβεβαιωση για μπορεις να συνεχισεις να υπαρχεις


Την μια είχες όνομα στεροειδούς.
Τώρα έκανες account με όνομα spree killer.
A ρε faceonly κάτι...

----------


## giorgos35

> Τελικά έχει πολλούς πικραμένους σε σημείο οργής εδώ...


οχι.ευτηχως δεν υπαρχουν πολλοι εδω σαν αυτον λιγοι ειναι.

----------


## EricHarris

> δεν εχω αναγκη να κανω τον ιπποτη σε καμια.δεν περιμενω να πηδηξω απο δω..το σχολιο σου που αποκαλεις το κοριτσι κουλι
> το θεωρω τουλαχιστον απανθρωπο..θα σου αρεσε να υγιες παρομοιο προβλημα και να σε αποκαλουσαμε εμεις ετσι???


εχεις μαυρα μεσανυχτα

πηγαινε σε ενα κλαμπ και πεσε την σε 10 να δεις πως θα σου συμπεριφερθουν

----------


## Natalia_sups

> Εχω κάπως χαμηλή γέφυρα μύτης και, τα αυτιά μου δεν προεξέχουν και πολύ, το στόμα μου είναι αρκετά μεγάλο σε σχέση με το υπόλοιπο πρόσωπο μου(ειδικά τα χείλη) τα δόντια μου είναι μία χαρά, έχω μεγάλο μέτωπο, δεν έχω ακμή και σημάδια, αν και λόγω λεπτού και άσπρου δέρματος φαίνονται διάφορες κοκκινάδες, φλέβες και μαύροι κύκλοι σε σημείο που να φαίνονται ως σημάδια ή ουλές εκ πρώτης όψεως. Ελιές δεν έχω στο πρόσωπο. Η κάτω γνάθος μου και γενικά το σαγόνι μου είναι πάρα πολύ λεπτοκαμωμένο, κάτι που έχω αναφέρει στο thread. Επίσης επειδή δεν έχω πυκνά φρύδια και λόγω του ότι τα μάτια μου έχουν μεγάλη απόσταση από την γραμμή των φρυδιών μου έχω μία μόνιμη έκφραση "έκπληξης".


Απο οσα λες τα μονα που μπορω να φανταστω ως προβλημα εμφανισης ειναι αυτο με τη γναθο και τα φρυδια. Αλλα και παλι, δεν με ικανοποιει σαν απαντηση αυτο του γιατι δεν μπορεις να κανεις κατι με γυναικα ειδικα εφοσον οπως μας λες δεν εχεις καν στανταρ καλα καλα. Ειναι δυσκολο να σχηματισω ολοκληρωμενη εικονα. Θα ελεγες πως εχεις ασχημο προσωπο; Η νορμαλ; Σου εχουν πει οτι εχεις ασχημο προσωπο η ξερεις γενικα οτι απλα δεν αρεσεις; Γιατι αμα ειναι το δευτερο μπορει να ειναι επειδη αποπνεεις εναν αερα λουζεριλας στη συμπεριφορα η στο ντυσιμο σου η στα βαιμπς γενικα που βγαζεις λογω ψυχολογιας ακομα και στην πιο απελπισμενη γυναικα επειδη το ολο βαιμπ σου μπορει να την κανει να αισθανεται ακομα χειροτερα για τον εαυτο της. Αμα δεν νιωσεις εσυ οτι εχεις κατι που αξιζει, αμα δεν παινεψεις εσυ το εμπορευμα και το τι εχεις να προσφερεις για να το πω ετσι μπακαλικα, δεν θα το εκτιμησει κανεις. Μηπως τις πλησιαζεις τις γυναικες σα να ζητας να σου κανουν χαρη με το να σου κατσουν; Δεν εχει σημασια που μας λες για την επαγγελματικη σου επιτυχια κλπ, μπορει αμα μιλας σε γυναικα να φαιρεσαι αλλιως και να μη το συνειδητοποιεις καν.
Οσες περιγραφες και αν λεμε δεν αρκουν...δλδ τι να σου πω...υπαρχει καποιος γνωστος στον οποιο μοιαζεις; Κανα καρτουν, καμια καρικατουρα, κατι; Τι σκατα...
Δεχομαι οτι το προβλημα σου μπορει να ειναι εμφανισιακο, αλλα το να εντοπιστει και να διορθωθει και να υπαρχει η επιθυμια να διορθωθει ειναι σε μεγαλο βαθμο ψυχολογικο θεμα, θελει ψυχικο αποθεμα και προσπαθεια και επενδυση στην ελπιδα που μπορει να τη φοβασαι επειδη τη νιωθεις επικινδυνη...του πουστη, υπαρχουν πλαστικες. Δεν ειναι ισως σωστο να το προτεινω σε σαιτ ψυχολογιας αλλα απο την αλλη γιατι οχι, αν εισαι τοσο αναποδο γαμωτο και σου καταστρεφει τη ζωη αυτο καλο θα εκανε και στη ψυχικη σου υγεια. 
Εκτος αυτου σιγουρα η συμπεριφορα και η σταση σου βοηθανε γενικα, ακομα και αν υπαρχει εμφανισιακο προβλημα. Απο τα οσα μας περιγραφεις για τις προσεγγισεις σου δεν δειχνεις να εχεις δειξεις σε καμια γυναικα απο οσες γνωρισες ερωτικο ενδιαφερον, οτι "με φτιαχνεις"...σα να δειχνεις απλα μια παρακληση του τυπου "πλιζ κατσε μου"...δεν παιζει να μην νιωθεις και να μην αντιδρας ετσι οντας 32 χρονων χωρις να εχεις κανει τιποτα, οσο ελεγχο και αν νομιζεις οτι εχεις. Ποσο ποκερ φεις πια; Θες να μου πεις οτι αμα κοιταξεις γυναικα δειχνοντας εκδηλο ερωτικο ενδιαφερον δεν θα φανεις σαν καταπιεσμενος σαλιαρης που μολις βγηκε απο τη φυλακη ε; Λολ. Ισως αυτο φοβασαι και το παιζεις αδιαφορος για το σεξ με καθαρα ανθρωπινο ενδιαφερον και τους μαθαινεις χωρους και τους το παιζεις φιλεναδα. Αυτο ειλικρινα σου λεω σαν γυναικα, σταματα το με γυναικες που σε εχουν απορριψει για συντροφο. Δεν ειπα να κοψεις τη καλημερα αλλα οχι και να τους κανεις χαρες. Πως γινεται να το κανεις αυτο και να συνεχιζεις να σεβεσαι τον εαυτο σου και να μην εχεις αυτοπεποιθηση στα ταρταρα και τελειως γαμημενη μιζμιζικη ψυχολογια; Το ελεγχεις αλλα ρε συ, δε γινεται να μην ειναι καπου μεσα σου αυτο το "γαμωτο". 
Εδω σε διαβαζω και θελω να κλαψω εγω αμα φανταστω οσο πιο ζωντανα μπορω τη κατασταση σου, και εσυ εισαι οκ; Η προσποιεοσαι οτι εισαι οκ με την ελπιδα οτι fake it till you make it? Καλο ειναι και αυτο αλλα αφου δε πιανει μηπως να δοκιμαζες να μιλησει πιο ανοιχτα και ειλικρινα στον/στην ψυχολογο;
Επισης να σου πω κατι...αμα δεν σου καθεται ουτε η Λουκρητια του αρκα ουτε για δειγμα και οντως εχεις ερωτικη επιθυμια δεν το βρισκω κακο να στραφεις στον αγοραιο ερωτα...πιο μαλακια μου φαινεται να καταπιεζεις και να αρνεισαι την σεξουαλικη σου πλευρα. Δεν ειναι υγιες γαμωτο. Απλα να σιγουρευεσαι οτι δεν προκειται για λυπηρες περιπτωσεις εκμεταλλευσης των κοριτσιων, αυτο θα με ανησυχουσε αν ημουν αντρας και θα το εψαχνα οσο πιο πολυ μπορω αν ειχα και την οικονομικη ευμαρεια (που την εχεις απο οσα μας λες). Δεν ξερω απο αυτα αλλα το μπατζετ νομιζω εχει συνδεση με το αν ειναι προσωπικη συνειδητη αποφαση απο μερους της κοπελας. Τεσπα. Δεν ξερω τι αλλο να σου πω, εγω ειπα οτι μπορουσα με τα δεδομενα που εχω, αν θελεις εσυ κατι αλλο εδω ειμαι.

----------


## giorgos35

> εχεις μαυρα μεσανυχτα
> 
> πηγαινε σε ενα κλαμπ και πεσε την σε 10 να δεις πως θα σου συμπεριφερθουν


αναλογα πως θα της την πεσω αμα της πω θελω να σε σκισω λογικο ειναι να με διαολο στειλει η καθε κοπελα.αν της την πεσω με ομορφο τροπο τοτες μπορει να εχω και ελπιδες..

----------


## EricHarris

> αναλογα πως θα της την πεσω αμα της πω θελω να σε σκισω λογικο ειναι να με διαολο στειλει η καθε κοπελα.αν της την πεσω με ομορφο τροπο τοτες μπορει να εχω και ελπιδες..


δεν ξερω μπορει να τα βλεπεις ετσι επειδη εκτος απο το οτι εισαι χαζος η τελευταια φορα που την επεσες σε κλαμπ αν εισαι οντως ~35 θα ηταν πριν καμια δεκαπενταρια χρονια

για πηγαινε το βραδυ σημερα να δεις

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> δεν ξερω μπορει να τα βλεπεις ετσι επειδη εκτος απο το οτι εισαι χαζος η τελευταια φορα που την επεσες σε κλαμπ αν εισαι οντως ~35 θα ηταν πριν καμια δεκαπενταρια χρονια
> 
> για πηγαινε το βραδυ σημερα να δεις


Bρε ποιόν μου θυμίζεις!!!

https://www.e-psychology.gr/forum/me...2-Tren-Acetate

https://www.e-psychology.gr/forum/me...otherCouldLove

----------


## giorgos35

> δεν ξερω μπορει να τα βλεπεις ετσι επειδη εκτος απο το οτι εισαι χαζος η τελευταια φορα που την επεσες σε κλαμπ αν εισαι οντως ~35 θα ηταν πριν καμια δεκαπενταρια χρονια
> 
> για πηγαινε το βραδυ σημερα να δεις


μηπως πρεπει να ξανα ξεκινησεις το σχολειο απτην αρχη να παρεις λιγη παιδεια??αλλα κσι παλι δεν θα βοηθησει την περιπτωση σου..ενα γαιδουρι καποτε το χρυσοσανε απο πανω μεχρι κατω και το γαιδουρι ηταν παλι γαιδουρι δεν αλλαξε με τιποτα..
εγω τον ανθρωπο μου τον εχω βρει.πηγενε εσυ μηπως πηδηξεις λιγο και αρχισει το μυαλο σου να δουλευει εστω και λιγο.
γιατι βλεπω σε εχει φαει η μαλακια...
επειτα δεν χρειαζετε να παω σε μπαρ ακομα και αν χρειαζετε να ξενο πηδηξω..μια απλη βολτα εξω μου αρκει

----------


## Incel Revolution

> εσυ κατσε να κανεις τον ιπποτη πασχιζοντας να παρεις κανενα θετικο σχολιο απ τις χοντρες και να το μετρησεις σαν επιβεβαιωση για μπορεις να συνεχισεις να υπαρχεις


χαχαχαχαχαχαχα

----------


## elis

Άσε Γιώργο έχει δίκιο ο νεαρός οι κοπέλες οι περισσότερες είναι ψώνια χωρίς την ανάλογη εμφάνιση είναι μεγαλομενεσ με την εικόνα κ όλα τα βλέπουν έτσι εγώ ευτυχώς που δεν παντρεύτηκα οι πουτανεσ μια χαρά είναι κ σε πληροφορω την πατησεσ που παντρεύτηκες θα το καταλάβεις στα πενήντα σου

----------


## Natalia_sups

Γιωργο αγνοησε τον για να μη χαλαει το θεμα. Θα πει μονος του μια δυο δεκα μαλακιες και θα βαρεθει. Ειναι κριμα να ξεφευγει το θεμα του θεματοθετη ετσι.

----------


## elis

Όσο υπάρχουν γυναίκες που τους κάνουν μαλακιεσ θα υπάρχουν αυτοί Γιώργο φίλε εγώ χέστηκα αλλά αλήθεια σ λέω

----------


## Natalia_sups

Βασικα ακυρο καντε οτι γουσταρετε ψιλοσιχαινομαι με την τροπη που παιρνει το θεμα, μαζευτηκαν πολλοι πικραμενοι και χαλασε ηδη. Αποχωρω, γεια.

----------


## Incel Revolution

ναι επειδη τα κατεβατα που γραφεις εσυ με τις pre-canned παντελως αχρηστες παπαριες δεν ειναι καθολου μαλακιες

----------


## Natalia_sups

> ναι επειδη τα κατεβατα που γραφεις εσυ με τις pre-canned παντελως αχρηστες παπαριες δεν ειναι καθολου μαλακιες


:)))))) ναι (οδηγιες γιατρου)

----------


## Incel Revolution

Posts
3,266

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> ναι επειδη τα κατεβατα που γραφεις εσυ με τις pre-canned παντελως αχρηστες παπαριες δεν ειναι καθολου μαλακιες


Έκανες και άλλο account ρε καημένε?

----------


## elis

Αυτά λένε οι γυναίκες στους άντρες που ανοίγονται τα έχουμε ακούσει αυτά χίλιες φορές άλλη είναι η αλήθεια όμως

----------


## Natalia_sups

> Posts
> 3,266


Αν εφτιαχνα νεο προφιλ καθε μισαωρο θα ειχα τον ιδιο αριθμο ποστ με εσενα. Αλλα δεν κρυβομαι πισω απο το δαχτυλακι μου. Παρατα μας και τραβα καμια παχια να τσιλαρεις.

----------


## Incel Revolution

cool γαματη θεια που ξερει και τη slang των νεων

μεσα σε ολα εισαι

και που να κρυφτεις οταν δε χωρας στη καρεκλα σου

----------


## Natalia_sups

Εσυ παλι δεν εισαι μεσα σε τπτ...συμπεριλαμβανομενου του μ*νιου. Η μονη φορα που ησουν μεσα σε τετοιο χωρις να πληρωσεις ηταν οταν γεννηθηκες και παλι δυσαρεστο ηταν στη γυναικα.
Ελα εισαι ξεκαθαρα τρολ αλλα βαριεμαι και εχει πλακα, λεω να το διασκεδασω λιγο και να σου ριξω κανα ψιχουλο προσοχης :)
Τιποτα αλλο εχεις να προσθεσεις; Η θα πας να παιξεις το πουλακι σου τωρα να ηρεμησεις;

----------


## elis

Μεγάλε εγώ εδώ να πω το ότι είσαι νέος δεν είναι προτέρημα όπως σου είπαν μόνο ότι εξαρτασαι οικονομικά από τους γονείς σου σε κάνει μισό άνθρωπο δε μαλώνω απλά σ λέω θα καταλάβεις μεγαλονωντασ εγώ παππούς είμαι μπροστά στη θεία

----------


## Incel Revolution

> Εσυ παλι δεν εισαι μεσα σε τπτ...συμπεριλαμβανομενου του μ*νιου. Η μονη φορα που ησουν μεσα σε τετοιο χωρις να πληρωσεις ηταν οταν γεννηθηκες και παλι δυσαρεστο ηταν στη γυναικα.


αυτο ακριβως

να και μια αληθεια αναμεσα σε ολες τις παπαριες

σου ευχομαι μονο να βρεθεις την καταληλη στιγμη στο καταληλο σημειο

----------


## giorgos35

> Γιωργο αγνοησε τον για να μη χαλαει το θεμα. Θα πει μονος του μια δυο δεκα μαλακιες και θα βαρεθει. Ειναι κριμα να ξεφευγει το θεμα του θεματοθετη ετσι.


δεν μπορουσα να ανεχτω αλλο να αποκαλει το κοριτση ετσι..
αγανακτησα...
ο θεματοθετης αν θελει ας συνεχιση για να μην ξεφευγουμε απτο θεμα

----------


## Natalia_sups

> αυτο ακριβως
> 
> να και μια αληθεια αναμεσα σε ολες τις παπαριες
> 
> σου ευχομαι μονο να βρεθεις την καταληλη στιγμη στο καταληλο σημειο


Αμα θελω να απογοητευτω αγοραζω και ενα σακουλακι πατατακια το μισο γεματο με αερα. 
Χαιρομαι που μενεις αισιοδοξος ομως παρα την πληρη και παταγωδη αποτυχια σου εως τωρα.

----------


## Incel Revolution

*Το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση.*

----------


## giorgos35

> Άσε Γιώργο έχει δίκιο ο νεαρός οι κοπέλες οι περισσότερες είναι ψώνια χωρίς την ανάλογη εμφάνιση είναι μεγαλομενεσ με την εικόνα κ όλα τα βλέπουν έτσι εγώ ευτυχώς που δεν παντρεύτηκα οι πουτανεσ μια χαρά είναι κ σε πληροφορω την πατησεσ που παντρεύτηκες θα το καταλάβεις στα πενήντα σου


αγαπητε φιλε ελις.τα κοριτσια πολυ νεαρης ηλικιας οντως ειναι ψωνια..αλλα δεν της κατακρινω γιαυτο.διοτι θεωρω οτι ειναι θεμα ηλικιας με το καιρο ολοι μσς ωριμαζουμε...
οσο αφορα το γαμο.ο γαμος εχει και τα θετικα του ελις οχι μονο τα αρνητικα του...εγω βιονω και τα καλα και τα ασχημα...
και εσυ με το καιρο θα καταλαβεις ισως και τα καλα του γαμου ασχετα αν θα εισαι ακομα ελευθερος(που ευχομε να παντρευτης)
θα ερθη η στιγμη που θα πεις ναι ρε γαμοτο καποτε εκεινο το παλικαρι μου το ειχε πει και δεν τον ακουγα

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> ζω μονο για να παρω εκδικηση
> 
> αυτο τουλαχιστον ειναι στο χερι μου σε αντιθεση με την επιτυχια μου με τις γυναικες


Σου θυμίζουν κάτι αυτά τα accounts?

https://www.e-psychology.gr/forum/me...otherCouldLove

https://www.e-psychology.gr/forum/me...2-Tren-Acetate

----------


## Natalia_sups

> ζω μονο για να παρω εκδικηση
> 
> αυτο τουλαχιστον ειναι στο χερι μου σε αντιθεση με την επιτυχια μου με τις γυναικες


Μπα κατι αλλο ειναι στο χερι σου...να πω, να πω τι; χαχαχαχα

Σε ευχαριστω ρε συ ειλικρινα...ειμαι πολυ πιεσμενη τελευταια και δεν μπορω να ξεσπασω οπου να ναι, θα ηταν αδικο, αλλα επειδη εσυ εισαι πολυ μαλακισμενο μπορω να ξεδωσω χωρις τυψεις. Πολυ ωραια εκτονωση η ομορφη συζητηση μας...πες μου κι αλλα.

----------


## Incel Revolution

* Το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.*

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> * Το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.*


Δεν βλέπω να απαντάς στην ερώτηση που έκανα τόσες φορές.

----------


## agnostosgnostos

Natalia_sups ότι απορία διατύπωσες στην σελίδα 28 έχει απαντηθεί στο thread το ξέρω πως είναι κατεβατά ολόκληρα σε αυτό το σημείο,οπότε λογικό να είσαι λίγο εκτός. Εχω να διατυπώσω μία τελευταία απορία πριν κλείσω. Δεν με έχει ρωτήσει κανείς για το τι βιώματα και εμπειρίες έχω αποκομίσει από τον στενό φιλικό μου κύκλο και αν αυτό με έχει επηρεάσει. Το έφερε μόνος του ο ψυχολόγος μάλιστα στην κουβέντα χθες. Επίσης φαίνεται πως από ότι μου έχετε πει μέχρι τώρα, ή εγώ ζω σε άλλο πλανήτη ή εσείς, τουλάχιστον όσον αφορά τις ερωτικές σχέσεις μεταξύ ανθρώπων. Ακόμα πιο αξιοπερίεργο είναι πως οι μόνοι που φαίνεται να έχουν κοινές εμπειρίες με εμένα σε αυτό είναι όλοι οι απελπισμένοι σε σημείο κυνισμού και οργής, όπως ο Tren acetate και ο Incel Revolution, ενώ όσα μέλη είναι γυναίκες ή άνδρες χωρίς παρόμοια προβλήματα στον τομέα αυτό έχουν την εκ διαμέτρου αντίθετη άποψη, αντιμετώπιση και εμπειρία.

----------


## Κύκνος

> ζω μονο για να παρω εκδικηση
> 
> αυτο τουλαχιστον ειναι στο χερι μου σε αντιθεση με την επιτυχια μου με τις γυναικες


Άντε ρε καμμένο σίχαμα, εκδίκηση γιατί; Σου χρωστάμε να σε αποδεχτούμε και να σου κάτσουμε; Κι εγώ σου εύχομαι όταν θα πας να πάρεις εκδίκηση και να βλάψεις γυναίκα να σε μπουζουριάσουν και να φας ισόβια...αν και δεν είσαι για φυλακή, για ισόβιο εγκλεισμό σε ψυχιατρείο είσαι...

----------


## agnostosgnostos

Incel Revolution ακόμα και να έχεις δίκιο, τι κατορθώνεις με τέτοια συμπεριφορά, απλά ξεσπάς;

----------


## Natalia_sups

> Το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.


Ρε φιλε τωρα ομως μου χαλασες τη διασκεδαση. Γιατι με την τελευταια σου ευχη σε λυπαμαι. Εγω ειμαι και θα ειμαι μια χαρα...εσυ ομως πραγματικα εισαι σκατα, εχεις πολυυυυυ θυμο, η δικη σου ψυχολογια γαμιεται. Οσο ασχημα και αν βρισεις η καταραστεις εγω μια χαρα θα ειμαι και εσυ θα βραζεις στο ζουμι σου, την αγαμια σου, τη πικρα, τη ζηλια, τη κακια, κι ολα αυτα θα σε τρωνε. Εεεε μου χαλασες ολη τη ψυχαγωγια τωρα πφ.

----------


## Incel Revolution

* Το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.*

----------


## Κύκνος

> Ρε φιλε τωρα ομως μου χαλασες τη διασκεδαση. Γιατι με την τελευταια σου ευχη σε λυπαμαι. Εγω ειμαι και θα ειμαι μια χαρα...εσυ ομως πραγματικα εισαι σκατα, εχεις πολυυυυυ θυμο, η δικη σου ψυχολογια γαμιεται. Οσο ασχημα και αν βρισεις η καταραστεις εγω μια χαρα θα ειμαι και εσυ θα βραζεις στο ζουμι σου, την αγαμια σου, τη πικρα, τη ζηλια, τη κακια, κι ολα αυτα θα σε τρωνε. Εεεε μου χαλασες ολη τη ψυχαγωγια τωρα πφ.


Ναταλία μου, πάτα του μια αναφορά να φύγει από εδώ το σίχαμα αν και κανονικά στην δίωξη ηλεκτρονικού εγκλήματος πρέπει ν' απευθυνθούμε νομίζω...θα του έκανα εγώ γι' αυτό που σου είπε αλλά του έκανα για το προηγούμενο ποστ του και πρέπει λέει να περιμένω μεταξύ των δύο...

Εγώ πάντως δεν τον λυπάμαι καθόλου...μάλλον είσαι πολύ μεγαλόψυχη...

----------


## Incel Revolution

* Το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.*

----------


## Κύκνος

> * Το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.*


Εγώ όμως δεν είμαι εγκληματίας...

----------


## Natalia_sups

> Natalia_sups ότι απορία διατύπωσες στην σελίδα 28 έχει απαντηθεί στο thread το ξέρω πως είναι κατεβατά ολόκληρα σε αυτό το σημείο,οπότε λογικό να είσαι λίγο εκτός. Εχω να διατυπώσω μία τελευταία απορία πριν κλείσω. Δεν με έχει ρωτήσει κανείς για το τι βιώματα και εμπειρίες έχω αποκομίσει από τον στενό φιλικό μου κύκλο και αν αυτό με έχει επηρεάσει. Το έφερε μόνος του ο ψυχολόγος μάλιστα στην κουβέντα χθες. Επίσης φαίνεται πως από ότι μου έχετε πει μέχρι τώρα, ή εγώ ζω σε άλλο πλανήτη ή εσείς, τουλάχιστον όσον αφορά τις ερωτικές σχέσεις μεταξύ ανθρώπων. Ακόμα πιο αξιοπερίεργο είναι πως οι μόνοι που φαίνεται να έχουν κοινές εμπειρίες με εμένα σε αυτό είναι όλοι οι απελπισμένοι σε σημείο κυνισμού και οργής, όπως ο Tren acetate και ο Incel Revolution, ενώ όσα μέλη είναι γυναίκες ή άνδρες χωρίς παρόμοια προβλήματα στον τομέα αυτό έχουν την εκ διαμέτρου αντίθετη άποψη, αντιμετώπιση και εμπειρία.


Ε μηπως ειναι επειδη οσοι δεν εχουν προβληματα στον ερωτικο τομεα τα εφαρμοσαν αυτα που λενε και λειτουργησαν, ενω οσοι σκεφτονται τις αντιθετες μαλακιες βραζουν αιωνια στην αγαμια τους; Αμα θες να αλλαξει κατι στη κατασταση σου πρεπει να την δεις αλλιως. 
Λες δεν σε ρωτησαμε για το τι βιωματα εχεις αποκομισει απο τον στενο σου κυκλο...προφανως κατι εχεις να προθεσεις για καποια βιωματα σου, αλλα παλι αυτο υπαγεται στην ομπρελα "ψυχολογια/σταση/οπτικη" που λεμε...για να γινει τοσο συγκεκριμενα η ερωτηση τα νυχια μας θα μυρισουμε; Αμα θελεις να μοιραστεις μαζι μας καποια βιωματα που προσφερουν μια πιο σαφη ολοκληρωμενη εικονα καντο, ειμαι ολη ματια.

----------


## Incel Revolution

* Το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.*

----------


## Natalia_sups

> * Το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.*


Να ξεσπασεις σε ποιες; Στις ομορφες που δεν σε θελουν; Η τις ασχημες που τολμουν να σε θελουν; (μπαμ κανει). Επισης γιατι να επικεντρωνεις την ενεργεια σου τοσο στην εμμονη με τους αλλους και να μην ξοδεψεις αυτη την ενεργεια για να κανεις κατι καλο για εσενα και χρησιμο στη ζωη σου; Γιατι παω στοιχημα οτι θες πως η ζωη σου ειναι ψιλοσκατα σε ολους τους τομεις με τη ψυχολογια που εχεις. 
Παρε αλλη μια κονσερβα, απο τις αγαπημενες σου:
Η καλυτερη εκδικηση ειναι να εισαι εσυ καλα.
Ειναι μαλακια να ξοδευεις τοση ψυχικη ενεργεια στον θυμο και την εκδικηση. Πονας οκ αλλα ο θυμος οπως τον βγαζεις δεν ειναι υγιης εκτονωση. Κανε κατι χρησιμο για τη παρτη σου την οποια σιχαινεσαι εσυ πρωτος απο ολους.

----------


## Incel Revolution

* Το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.*

----------


## Incel Revolution

* Το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.*

----------


## Natalia_sups

* Το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση*

----------


## Incel Revolution

* Το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση*

----------


## Natalia_sups

* Το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση*

----------


## Κύκνος

Κάνω και μια δημόσια έκκληση προς τη διαχείριση πέρα από τις αναφορές...δεν μπορεί να γίνει κάτι νομικά ώστε να τον κλείσουν σε ίδρυμα τον τύπο; Ο "άνθρωπος" είναι επικίνδυνος κι αλίμονο στις όμορφες που θα βρεθούν στο δρόμο του όταν αποφασίσει να ξεσπάσει την εκδίκηση του...πραγματικά χαίρομαι που είμαι ιπποπόταμος και δεν θα πάω από δολοφονία κάποιου μανιακού σαν κι αυτόν επειδή έφαγε χυλόπιτα...Δεν μπορεί να μπαίνει ο κάθε τρελός και να τρομοκρατεί τον κόσμο και να απειλεί...μην σβήσετε τα μηνύματα του αν θέλετε, κρατήστε τα για να υπάρχουν στοιχεία για τις απειλές που εκτοξεύει...

----------


## giorgos35

> * Το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση*


ρε συ πολυ γουσταρω να σε πλακωσω στα μπουνιδια..

----------


## Natalia_sups

Να τσεκαρει καποιος για διπλα προφιλ. Να τσεκαρει καποιος τον whyalwaysme. Ειπε πολλα που προδωνουν οτι μπορει να ειναι αυτος.

----------


## Incel Revolution

* Το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση*

----------


## Natalia_sups

> Το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.


Ε εστω δεν σε γουσταρουν επειδη εχεις σκατα εμφανιση, γιατι αυτο ειναι αξιο εκδικησης; Εσυ γεννηθηκες ασχημος, αυτες που δε σε θελουν τι φταινε; Σπασανε κανενα συμβολαιο που λεει οτι πρεπει να καθονται σε ασχημους; Ειναι αμαρτια το να μη καθεσαι σε καποιον που βρισκεις ασχημο;

----------


## agnostosgnostos

Ωραία, η απορία μου είναι η εξής. Σε ποίο μαγικό μέρος ζείτε που βλέπετε καθημερινά κόσμο και ειδικότερα άνδρες να έχουν "θέμα" εμφάνισης και παρόλα αυτά αν βρίσκουν συντρόφους έστω και βραχυπρόθεσμα; Στα 32(33 εδώ και λίγες μέρες) χρόνια της ζωής μου και σε όλους τους κοινωνικούς κύκλους μου δεν έχω δει ποτέ κάτι τέτοιο, πλην συγκεκριμένων περιπτώσεων στις οποίες εμπλέκεται οικονομική η κάποιου άλλου είδους εξάρτηση, πολλές φορές ακόμα χειρότερη. Δεν έχω γνωρίσει γυναίκα, φίλη ή μη, που να μην έχει υψηλά και απόλυτα κριτήρια ομορφιάς άσχετα με το πόσο καιρό είναι μόνη της και το αν επιθυμεί διακαώς σύντροφο. Ξέρω πολλές που να ισχυρίζονται το αντίθετο αλλά βλέποντας τις πράξεις τους αυτό ποτέ δεν ισχύει πραγματικά. Παραπονιούνται πως δεν βρίσκουν άνδρα, όμως συνήθως εννοούν ως άνδρα τον ωραίο άνδρα και αρνούνται να κάνουν έκπτωση στα στάνταρ τους σε οποιαδήποτε περίπτωση. Από την άλλη έχω φίλους που έχουν διάφορα θέματα( εξαρτήσεις από ουσίες, άσχημη συμπεριφορά, ψυχολογικά προβλήματα, είναι άεργοι σε προχωρημένοι ηλικία κλπ) οι οποίοι καθαρά και μόνο λόγω εμφάνισης προσελκύουν συνεχώς συντρόφους χωρίς να κάνουν τίποτα, ούτε καν την πρώτη κίνηση. Αντίθετα άτομα με συγκροτημένη ζωή και χαρακτήρα είναι χρόνια μόνοι τους λόγω εμφάνισης και οι γυναίκες δεν τους ρίχνουν ούτε ματιά. Παρατήρησα και σε διάφορα θέματα του forum το ίδιο μοτίβο, οπότε σίγουρα δεν είμαι ο μόνος, ίσως απλά είμαι ο μόνος με ακόμα κάπως συγκροτημένη σκέψη και που δεν έχω παραδοθεί.

----------


## Incel Revolution

Το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.

----------


## Κύκνος

* Το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση*

----------


## agnostosgnostos

Incel Revolution πόσο χρονών είσαι; Να ξέρω, αν είσαι μεγαλύτερος να πάω να αυτοκτονήσω πριν φτάσω στην ηλικία σου αν είναι να επηρεαστεί η ψυχολογία μου τόσο άσχημα ώστε να καταλήξω σαν κι εσένα. Δεν βρίσκω νόημα να βλάψω κόσμο που δεν μου έφταιξε επειδή ο θεός/γονίδια/τύχη δεν με ευνόησαν.

----------


## Natalia_sups

* Το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση*

----------


## giorgos35

* Το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση*

----------


## Natalia_sups

> Ωραία, η απορία μου είναι η εξής. Σε ποίο μαγικό μέρος ζείτε που βλέπετε καθημερινά κόσμο και ειδικότερα άνδρες να έχουν "θέμα" εμφάνισης και παρόλα αυτά αν βρίσκουν συντρόφους έστω και βραχυπρόθεσμα; Στα 32(33 εδώ και λίγες μέρες) χρόνια της ζωής μου και σε όλους τους κοινωνικούς κύκλους μου δεν έχω δει ποτέ κάτι τέτοιο, πλην συγκεκριμένων περιπτώσεων στις οποίες εμπλέκεται οικονομική η κάποιου άλλου είδους εξάρτηση, πολλές φορές ακόμα χειρότερη. Δεν έχω γνωρίσει γυναίκα, φίλη ή μη, που να μην έχει υψηλά και απόλυτα κριτήρια ομορφιάς άσχετα με το πόσο καιρό είναι μόνη της και το αν επιθυμεί διακαώς σύντροφο. Ξέρω πολλές που να ισχυρίζονται το αντίθετο αλλά βλέποντας τις πράξεις τους αυτό ποτέ δεν ισχύει πραγματικά. Παραπονιούνται πως δεν βρίσκουν άνδρα, όμως συνήθως εννοούν ως άνδρα τον ωραίο άνδρα και αρνούνται να κάνουν έκπτωση στα στάνταρ τους σε οποιαδήποτε περίπτωση. Από την άλλη έχω φίλους που έχουν διάφορα θέματα( εξαρτήσεις από ουσίες, άσχημη συμπεριφορά, ψυχολογικά προβλήματα, είναι άεργοι σε προχωρημένοι ηλικία κλπ) οι οποίοι καθαρά και μόνο λόγω εμφάνισης προσελκύουν συνεχώς συντρόφους χωρίς να κάνουν τίποτα, ούτε καν την πρώτη κίνηση. Αντίθετα άτομα με συγκροτημένη ζωή και χαρακτήρα είναι χρόνια μόνοι τους λόγω εμφάνισης και οι γυναίκες δεν τους ρίχνουν ούτε ματιά. Παρατήρησα και σε διάφορα θέματα του forum το ίδιο μοτίβο, οπότε σίγουρα δεν είμαι ο μόνος, ίσως απλά είμαι ο μόνος με ακόμα κάπως συγκροτημένη σκέψη και που δεν έχω παραδοθεί.


Εγω ξερω πολλες περιπτωσεις ασχημων ανδρων με σχεσεις και γαμους. Δε ξερω τι λες εσυ και γιατι επιμενεις στο αντιθετο, ισως διαφερουν τοσο πολυ πια οι κυκλοι μας και ετυχε. Αλλα δεν τα βγαζω απο το μυαλο μου αυτα τα ζευγαρια.

----------


## EricHarris

* Το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση*

----------


## 85Eon

> Δηλαδη επειδη δε μπορεις να γαμησεις σημαινει οτι η ζωη σου δεν μπορει να εχει καμια αλλη ουσια; Δεν υπαρχει τιποτα αλλο στη ζωη που αξιζει;


Δεν ζητάμε αυτό! 
Να αγαπηθούμε και να νιώσουμε ερωτευμένοι ζητάμε απ' το αντίθετο φύλο, κάτι που η ίδια η κοινωνία (δλδ. οι γυναίκες) μας το στερούν επίτηδες.
Είναι αυτό που ζητάει δικαώς ο πυρήνας της ύπαρξης μας από την στιγμή που ανοίγουμε τα ματάκια μας σε αυτόν τον κωλόκοσμο.




> Επισης η κοινωνια σου χρωσταει νομιζεις κατι η χρωσταει κατι στον οποιονδηποτε;


Η κοινωνία έχει υποχρέωση να μην εμποδίζει στα μέλη της να βρίσκουν την ευτυχία, κάτι όμως που κάνει διαρκώς μέσω του κοινωνικού στιγματισμού και ρατσιστικού αποκλεισμού: πλούσιοι/όμορφοι = _αξίζουν αγάπη_, φτωχοί/άσχημοι = _σκουπίδια_.

----------


## Κύκνος

> Δεν ζητάμε αυτό! 
> Να αγαπηθούμε και να νιώσουμε ερωτευμένοι ζητάμε απ' το αντίθετο φύλο, κάτι που η ίδια η κοινωνία (δλδ. οι γυναίκες) μας το στερούν επίτηδες.
> Είναι αυτό που ζητάει δικαώς ο πυρήνας της ύπαρξης μας από την στιγμή που ανοίγουμε τα ματάκια μας σε αυτόν τον κωλόκοσμο.
> 
> 
> Η κοινωνία έχει υποχρέωση να μην εμποδίζει στα μέλη της να βρίσκουν την ευτυχία, κάτι όμως που κάνει διαρκώς μέσω του κοινωνικού στιγματισμού και ρατσιστικού αποκλεισμού: πλούσιοι/όμορφοι = _αξίζουν αγάπη_, φτωχοί/άσχημοι = _σκουπίδια_.


Εσύ μπορεί να μην ζητάς αυτό, δηλαδή το να βλάψεις κάποιον επειδή δεν ανταποκρίνεται στα αισθήματα σου ο άλλος όμως το ζητάει οπότε μην εξισώνεις τον εαυτό σου μ' αυτόν...

Κι οι γυναίκες δεν σας το στερούν επίτηδες, απλά προφανώς δεν νιώθουν έλξη...εσύ θα έμενες με κάποια που δεν σου αρέσει;

----------


## elis

Μεγάλε να σου πω κι εγώ ότι οι κοπέλες είναι συνήθως από μέτριες μέχρι όμορφες οι άντρες συνήθως είμαστε σα να μας πάτησε λεοφωρειο αν τα ******α είναι το μόνο που σε ενδιαφέρει μαζεύεις λεφτά πασ σε μια ******* ρίχνεις τα ******α σου κι ησυχάσουμε τριακόσια ευρώ υπόθεση κ θα είναι κι όμορφη δέκα φορές να πας σε δέκα χρόνια τρία χιλιάρικα αντί να τα σκορπάς εδώ κι εκεί σκέψου τό κι αυτοί που γαμανε μια δυο φορές το χρόνο τους κάθονται κ παλεύουν συνέχεια τριακόσια ευρώ θα δώσεις κ ησυχαζουμε όλοι κ υπάρχει ελπίδα να γίνεις άνθρωπος κάποτε

----------


## Natalia_sups

> Δεν ζητάμε αυτό! 
> Να αγαπηθούμε και να νιώσουμε ερωτευμένοι ζητάμε απ' το αντίθετο φύλο, κάτι που η ίδια η κοινωνία (δλδ. οι γυναίκες) μας το στερούν επίτηδες.
> Είναι αυτό που ζητάει δικαώς ο πυρήνας της ύπαρξης μας από την στιγμή που ανοίγουμε τα ματάκια μας σε αυτόν τον κωλόκοσμο.
> 
> 
> Η κοινωνία έχει υποχρέωση να μην εμποδίζει στα μέλη της να βρίσκουν την ευτυχία, κάτι όμως που κάνει διαρκώς μέσω του κοινωνικού στιγματισμού και ρατσιστικού αποκλεισμού: πλούσιοι/όμορφοι = _αξίζουν αγάπη_, φτωχοί/άσχημοι = _σκουπίδια_.


Δεν το περιμενα ποτε να συμφωνησω μαζι σου αλλα καταλαβαινω τα επιχειρηματα σου και εχεις δικιο...
Αλλα ειναι πολυ οξυμωρο η διψα να αγαπηθεις να σε οδηγει σε τοσο φλογερο μισος...ναι η απορριψη πληγωνει, αυτο προκαλει θυμο και ετσι καλλιεργειται το μισος μεσα σε καποιον αν το αφησει. Αλλα καταλαβαινεις οτι αμα παρει αυτο το δρομο δεν προκειται να αγαπηθει ποτε ετσι; Δεν μπορεις να λες "αγαπα με, σε μισω, ψοφα". Δεν λειτουργει ετσι, ειναι ενας κυκλος που πρεπει να σπασει.
Επισης οι γυναικες δεν σας στο στερουν επιτηδες...τι θα πει το επιτηδες; Την αγαπη η την νιωθεις η οχι, η σου βγαινει η οχι, δεν μπορεις να την στερησεις επιτηδες...τι σκοπο θα ειχε αυτο; Το οτι αδιαφορουν και δεν μπορουν να σε αγαπησουν οι γυναικες που θες το δεχομαι. Αλλα το επιτηδες δεν κολλαει. Οπως δεν ειναι σωστο να δαιμονοποιειται ενας αντρας που δεν του αρεσει καποια γεματη η ασχημη γυναικα ετσι δεν ειναι σωστο να δαιμονοποιειται και η γυναικα που απλα δεν σε βρισκει ελκυστικο/δεν μπορει να σε αγαπησει. Δεν φταιει, σε τι φταιει; Η της το βγαζεις η οχι.
Αυτο με τον κοινωνικο στιγματισμο το δεχομαι...εχει εν μερει τις ριζες του σε βιολογικους, ψυχολογικους παραγοντες και σε παραγοντες ελξης το σχημα που παρουσιαζεις οπου οι ομορφοι αξιζουν αγαπη και οι ασχημοι οχι, αλλα ισως παιρνει σε καποιες περιπτωσεις ασχημες διαστασεις η διακριση. Αλλο το δεν σε θελω στο κρεβατι μου (δικαιωμα μου) και αλλο το να σε περιπαιζω η να σε χλευαζω η να σε αποκλειω κοινωνικα. Οποιοσδηποτε αντρας εχει βιωσει τον χλευασμο και την κοροιδια ειναι αναμενομενο επακολουθο να αισθανεται οργη και θυμο κατοπιν της απορριψης. Αλλα η απορριψη καθαυτη δεν ειναι κακο, ειναι κομματι της ζωης και για αντρες και για γυναικες και για ολους.

----------


## Natalia_sups

> * Το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση*


Το οτι η κοινωνια δεν σου χρωσταει τιποτα εχει πολυ μεγαλη σημασια, και αν το καταλαβεις τι σημαινει και το εμπεδωσεις αλλαζει πραγματικα πολλα, μπορει να σου αλλαξει τη ζωη και να χρησιμοποιησεις αυτη τη γνωση για να ωφεληθεις. 
Μεχρι τοτε (και αν καταφερεις να το καταλαβεις ποτε) κατσε να κλαιγεσαι και να απαιτεις χτυπωντας το ποδι σου κατω σαν κακομαθημενο νηπιο που του τρεχουν οι μυξες.

----------


## EricHarris

* Το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση*

----------


## elis

Ρε εον οι γυναίκες μπορεί να είναι μαζί σου για διάφορους λόγους κι όχι πάντα αγάπη οπότε τι ψαχνεισ

----------


## 85Eon

> Δεν το περιμενα ποτε να συμφωνησω μαζι σου αλλα καταλαβαινω τα επιχειρηματα σου και εχεις δικιο...
> Αλλα ειναι πολυ οξυμωρο η διψα να αγαπηθεις να σε οδηγει σε τοσο φλογερο μισος...ναι η απορριψη πληγωνει, αυτο προκαλει θυμο και ετσι καλλιεργειται το μισος μεσα σε καποιον αν το αφησει. Αλλα καταλαβαινεις οτι αμα παρει αυτο το δρομο δεν προκειται να αγαπηθει ποτε ετσι; Δεν μπορεις να λες "αγαπα με, σε μισω, ψοφα". Δεν λειτουργει ετσι, ειναι ενας κυκλος που πρεπει να σπασει.


Δεν μισώ καμια γυναίκα ούτε θέλω να κάνω κακό πουθενά!
Αγαπάω και λιώνω για μια ύπαρξη εδώ και 3+ χρόνια, η οποία ύπαρξη όταν την γνώρισα τα είχε με ένα άλλο παιδί, και τις προάλλες έμαθα ότι εδώ και 6 μήνες τα έχει φτιάξει με έναν άλλον!!!
Σπαράζει η καρδιά μου εδώ και 10 μέρες, δεν μπορώ να την ξεχάσω, δεν μπορώ να την βγάλω απ' την καρδιά μου.
Και ότι δεν τις μίλησα ποτέ για τα αισθήματα μου, ευθύνεται ο αποκλεισμός που βίωνα πάντα απ' τις γυναίκες.
Ακόμα και κάποια στιγμή να μπορέσω να την ξεπεράσω (που δε νομίζω όσο ζω θα την αγαπώ) μετά πώς θα μπορέσω να κάνω σχέση με εμπειρία μηδέν και λόγω ότι τα χρόνια περνούν (έφτασα 32 σε λίγο θα είμαι 40) και θα είμαι μεγάλος για τέτοια!
Πότε θα ζήσω έρωτα εγώ; Ποτέ!

----------


## Natalia_sups

> Δεν μισώ καμια γυναίκα ούτε θέλω να κάνω κακό πουθενά!
> Αγαπάω και λιώνω για μια ύπαρξη εδώ και 3+ χρόνια, η οποία ύπαρξη όταν την γνώρισα τα είχε με ένα άλλο παιδί, και τις προάλλες έμαθα ότι εδώ και 6 μήνες τα έχει φτιάξει με έναν άλλον!!!
> Σπαράζει η καρδιά μου εδώ και 10 μέρες, δεν μπορώ να την ξεχάσω, δεν μπορώ να την βγάλω απ' την καρδιά μου.
> Και ότι δεν τις μίλησα ποτέ για τα αισθήματα μου, ευθύνεται ο αποκλεισμός που βίωνα πάντα απ' τις γυναίκες.
> Ακόμα και κάποια στιγμή να μπορέσω να την ξεπεράσω (που δε νομίζω όσο ζω θα την αγαπώ) μετά πώς θα μπορέσω να κάνω σχέση με εμπειρία μηδέν και λόγω ότι τα χρόνια περνούν (έφτασα 32 σε λίγο θα είμαι 40) και θα είμαι μεγάλος για τέτοια!
> Πότε θα ζήσω έρωτα εγώ; Ποτέ!


Εγω αναφερομουν στα σχολια του αλλου που θελει εκδικηση και μαλακιες...
Εσυ δεν εχεις πει κατι το μεμπτο. 
32 εσυ 32 και ο αγνωστος γνωστος; Τι φαση; λολ.

----------


## 85Eon

> Εγω αναφερομουν στα σχολια του αλλου που θελει εκδικηση και μαλακιες...
> Εσυ δεν εχεις πει κατι το μεμπτο. 
> 32 εσυ 32 και ο αγνωστος γνωστος; Τι φαση; λολ.


Εγώ είμαι αυτός με την πριγκηπέσα, δεν με θυμάσαι ; λολ

----------


## Natalia_sups

> Εγώ είμαι αυτός με την πριγκηπέσα, δεν με θυμάσαι ; λολ


Ναι σε θυμηθηκα τωρα. Εσυ εισαι μονος επειδη εχεις φαει κολλημα με μια μονο. Αυτο ειναι προβλημα...αμα εχεις αυτη την συγκεκριμενη εξιδανικευμενη που να εχεις ορεξη να προσπαθησεις στα αληθεια με οποιαδηποτε αλλη; Καταδικασμενος δεν εισαι, αλλα καλο να ειναι να προσπαθησεις να τη ξεπερασεις γιατι σε αυτο το σημειο ειναι πιο πολυ εμμονη και μονο καλο δεν σου κανει, παιζει να σε βλαπτει κι ολας.

----------


## EricHarris

αλλο ενα προβλημα βρηκε τη λυση του

----------


## 85Eon

> Ναι σε θυμηθηκα τωρα. Εσυ εισαι μονος επειδη εχεις φαει κολλημα με μια μονο. Αυτο ειναι προβλημα...αμα εχεις αυτη την συγκεκριμενη εξιδανικευμενη που να εχεις ορεξη να προσπαθησεις στα αληθεια με οποιαδηποτε αλλη; Καταδικασμενος δεν εισαι, αλλα καλο να ειναι να προσπαθησεις να τη ξεπερασεις γιατι σε αυτο το σημειο ειναι πιο πολυ εμμονη και μονο καλο δεν σου κανει, παιζει να σε βλαπτει κι ολας.


Το βλέμμα της, κάποτε, είχε αγγίξει την καρδιά μου, και μέσα εκεί είδα την ψυχή της. Δεν μπορώ να ξεχάσω. Δεν μπορώ, αδύνατον.
Στα όνειρα μου είμαστε μαζί, στα όνειρα μου τη φίλησα και της κράτησα το χέρι. 

*ΠΡΙΓΚΗΠΕΣΑ Σ' ΑΓΑΠΩ*

----------


## Natalia_sups

> αλλο ενα προβλημα βρηκε τη λυση του


Την επαιξες κι ολας και γυρισες; Νιωθεις καλυτερα τωρα; 
Φορουμ ψυχολογικης υποστηριξης λεγεται ξερω γω, για να προτεινουμε ιδεες, οχι φορουμ για πικροχολα σχολια...αλλα γουατεβερ.

----------


## EricHarris

ναι και ειναι "λυσεις" αυτα που προτεινεις

----------


## agnostosgnostos

Εύκολο να λέτε συμβουλές τέτοιου είδους σε εμένα και τον 85E όταν δεν έχετε βρεθεί σε τέτοια θέση, δεν ξέρετε πως είναι. Εξω από τον χορό πολλοί ξέρουν να χορεύουν. Πιστεύω πως και ο άλλος κάπως έτσι έγινε ψυχάκιας, άκουγε συνέχεια συμβουλές που κανείς δεν έδειχνε να τις πιστεύει και δεν ανταποκρίνονται στην πραγματικότητα των σχέσεων εκεί έξω και στο τέλος σχημάτισε την εντύπωση πως όλοι είναι εναντίον του επειδή είναι άσχημος και δεν θέλουν να του πουν την αλήθεια κατάμουτρα.

----------


## savatage

> Να τσεκαρει καποιος για διπλα προφιλ. Να τσεκαρει καποιος τον whyalwaysme. Ειπε πολλα που προδωνουν οτι μπορει να ειναι αυτος.


Συμφωνω. Ειδικα αφου ανεφερε τον faceonlyamothercouldlove που ξεκαθαρα ηταν δικος του πολλαπλος.

αγνωστεκλπ μιας και εισαι πολυ διαφορετικη περιπτωση απο το μικρο 20χρονο και τους πολλαπλους του, και εντελως διαφορετικη περιπτωησ και απο τον 85εον
1)δασκαλος χορου=σεξυ
2)κολυμβητης=σεξυ
3)μορφωμενος=σεξυ
4)νορμαλ υψος
5)πρασινα ματια
6)ικανος για διαλογο με σχετικα μεγαλο ευρος θεματων
7)εχεις κυκλο γνωριμιων
8)εισαι σταθεροποιημενος επαγγελματικα και ανετος οικονομικα
9)κανεις ψυχοθεραπεια για να βγαλεις μια ακρη
10)δεν εισαι πια παρθενος

Οσο προβληματικη κι αν ειναι η εμφανιση κυριως του προσωπου σου, που δεχομαι οτι μπορει να ειναι μεγαλο προβλημα αν μοιαζεις με 13χρονο, ΜΕΓΑΛΟ προβλημα, αντι να καθεσαι να θυμωνεις επειδη υπαρχουν και ανθρωποι με προβληματικη εμφανιση αλλα εχουν και εμπειριες ή/και σχεσεις, ασε τις υπεκφυγες και δουλεψε με τον εαυτο σου με ανοιχτο μυαλο και ειλικρινεια. Κι αφου εισαι τοσο πολυ πια ευκαταστατος, ψαξε και κοπελες στα ταξιδια που κανεις(Αν και μου απαντησες οτι και στο εξωτερικο ειχες την ιδια αντιμετωπιση!! )
keep trying

Δεν ξερω τι απο ολα οσα λες ειναι αληθεια, τι ειναι ψεματα, τι ειναι υπερβολη ή διαστρεβλωμενο ή τι μπορει να κρυβεις αν κρυβεις κατι, αλλα σεβομαι το γεγονος οτι εισαι ικανοτατος για διαλογο σε αντιθεση με το καθε καμμενο χαρτι που ξεφυτρωσε εδω για να βγαλει την εσωτερικη του μουχλα κρυμμενος πισω απο μια οθονη.
Και βασικα καλυτερα να ζητησεις απο το διαχειριστη να σου κλειδωσει το νημα.

----------


## 85Eon

Τί συμβουλές, τώρα γεράσαμε, πέρασαν τα χρόνια, δεν έχει και πολύ νόημα πια.

----------


## EricHarris

λιγος διαλογος ακομα και ολα θα αλλαξουν

θα βρεις σιγουρα γυναικα αφου στο λενε ολες

----------


## agnostosgnostos

Δεν υπάρχει η δυνατότητα να το κλείσω εγώ;

----------


## Κύκνος

> Εύκολο να λέτε συμβουλές τέτοιου είδους σε εμένα και τον 85E όταν δεν έχετε βρεθεί σε τέτοια θέση, δεν ξέρετε πως είναι. Εξω από τον χορό πολλοί ξέρουν να χορεύουν. Πιστεύω πως και ο άλλος κάπως έτσι έγινε ψυχάκιας, άκουγε συνέχεια συμβουλές που κανείς δεν έδειχνε να τις πιστεύει και δεν ανταποκρίνονται στην πραγματικότητα των σχέσεων εκεί έξω και στο τέλος σχημάτισε την εντύπωση πως όλοι είναι εναντίον του επειδή είναι άσχημος και δεν θέλουν να του πουν την αλήθεια κατάμουτρα.


Ποσώς με ενδιαφέρει πως και γιατί έγινε ψυχάκιας εφόσον έγινε κι είναι επικίνδυνος πρέπει να προστατευτεί η κοινωνία απ' αυτόν...
Κι εγώ έχω υποστεί σεξουαλική επίθεση κι αυτό μου έχει προκαλέσει μεγάλο ψυχολογικό πρόβλημα αλλά δεν σκέφτηκα ποτέ μου να κάνω κακό σε ανθρώπους που δεν μου έφταιξαν, σε άντρες που δεν με έβλαψαν...αν αυτός δεν μπορεί να ξεχωρίσει ποιος του φταίει και ποιος όχι αυτός έχει πρόβλημα...

----------


## Natalia_sups

> Εύκολο να λέτε συμβουλές τέτοιου είδους σε εμένα και τον 85E όταν δεν έχετε βρεθεί σε τέτοια θέση, δεν ξέρετε πως είναι. Εξω από τον χορό πολλοί ξέρουν να χορεύουν. Πιστεύω πως και ο άλλος κάπως έτσι έγινε ψυχάκιας, άκουγε συνέχεια συμβουλές που κανείς δεν έδειχνε να τις πιστεύει και δεν ανταποκρίνονται στην πραγματικότητα των σχέσεων εκεί έξω και στο τέλος σχημάτισε την εντύπωση πως όλοι είναι εναντίον του επειδή είναι άσχημος και δεν θέλουν να του πουν την αλήθεια κατάμουτρα.


Και τι θελετε ρε παιδια να ακουσετε σε ενα φορουμ ψυχολογιας αν οχι γνωμες η συμβουλες εστω και για τον πουτσο; Οτι ειστε μπαζα και δεν υπαρχει ελπιδα; 
Οκ ειστε μπαζα και δεν υπαρχει ελπιδα. Τι να κανουμε. Να πεθανετε μονοι σας. Αυτο ειναι καλυτερο;

----------


## Lilyanna

> Καλημέρα, είμαι 32 και δεν έχω κάνει ποτέ τίποτα ερωτικό με γυναίκα. Δεν έχω καθόλου υψηλά στάνταρ. Πάντα ήμουν κοινωνικός και δεν είχα πρόβλημα στη προσέγγιση, αλλά πάντα μου έριχναν άκυρο, συνήθως με την αιτιολογία πως δεν νιώθουν ερωτική έλξη για εμένα. Ποτέ δεν μου έχει δείξει κάποια κοπέλα ερωτικό ενδιαφέρον ούτε έχει ανταποκριθεί στο φλερτ μου. Φροντίζω την εμφάνιση μου όσο μπορώ και έχω πολλές παρέες και ενδιαφέροντα. Όμως τόσα χρόνια ερωτικής μοναξιάς έχουν αρχίσει να με επηρεάζουν. Νιώθω ανικανοποίητος, σεξουαλικά και συναισθηματικά. Πρόσφατα πήγα σε ψυχολόγο μήπως βοηθήσει αλλά μου είπε ότι δεν έχω κάτι και πως είναι φυσιολογικό ένας σεξουαλικά καταπιεσμένος άνθρωπος να νιώθει άσχημα όταν δεν εκτονώνεται κάπου. *Τι συμβαίνει, γιατί γίνεται αυτό;* Σε όσους φίλους και φίλες έχει τύχει να μιλήσω για αυτό δεν έχουν κάποια εξήγηση.


Εδω και 33 σελιδες αυτο προσπαθουμε να σου εξηγησουμε και δεν δεχεσαι τιποτα!

----------


## savatage

> Δεν υπάρχει η δυνατότητα να το κλείσω εγώ;


Δυστυχως οχι...
Στειλε μηνυμα στον Aeon ή κανε report εδω και γραψτου το στην αιτιολογια οτι θελεις να κλεισει.

----------


## Natalia_sups

> Συμφωνω. Ειδικα αφου ανεφερε τον faceonlyamothercouldlove που ξεκαθαρα ηταν δικος του πολλαπλος.
> 
> αγνωστεκλπ μιας και εισαι πολυ διαφορετικη περιπτωση απο το μικρο 20χρονο και τους πολλαπλους του, και εντελως διαφορετικη περιπτωησ και απο τον 85εον
> 1)δασκαλος χορου=σεξυ
> 2)κολυμβητης=σεξυ
> 3)μορφωμενος=σεξυ
> 4)νορμαλ υψος
> 5)πρασινα ματια
> 6)ικανος για διαλογο με σχετικα μεγαλο ευρος θεματων
> ...


Συμφωνω σε αυτο και σε ολα τα παραπανω. Μια χαρα σε ειδα ρε αγνωστε απο οσα μας λες, λογικο και συζητησιμο, μην βαζεις τον εαυτο σου στην ιδια θεση με τους υπολοιπους στο νημα που δε βρισκουν γυναικα. Θεωρω πως εχεις περισσοτερες ελπιδες και γενικα αξιζει να το προσπαθησεις. Ηδη μας λες οτι το προσπαθεις με καινουριο ψυχολογο οποτε αυτο ειναι θετικο. Και κανεις και ποσα αλλα ενδιαφεροντα πραγματα.

----------


## elisabet

> Εύκολο να λέτε συμβουλές τέτοιου είδους σε εμένα και τον 85E όταν δεν έχετε βρεθεί σε τέτοια θέση, δεν ξέρετε πως είναι. Εξω από τον χορό πολλοί ξέρουν να χορεύουν. Πιστεύω πως και ο άλλος κάπως έτσι έγινε ψυχάκιας, άκουγε συνέχεια συμβουλές που κανείς δεν έδειχνε να τις πιστεύει και δεν ανταποκρίνονται στην πραγματικότητα των σχέσεων εκεί έξω και στο τέλος σχημάτισε την εντύπωση πως όλοι είναι εναντίον του επειδή είναι άσχημος και δεν θέλουν να του πουν την αλήθεια κατάμουτρα.


Εχει δίκιο η savatage σε αυτό που σου λέει. Δεν είσαι ίδια περίπτωση με τον 85εον και σαφώς όχι με τους άλλους 2 εδώ που κάνανε το θέμα κουλουβάχατα. 
Ρωτάς σε ποιο πλανήτη ζούμε που βλέπουμε "άσχημους" με σχέσεις, αλλά εγώ σε ρωτώ σε ποιον πλανήτη ζεις εσύ που δεν τους βλέπεις; Δεν έχουμε κανενα λόγο βρε συ εδώ να σου λέμε ψέματα, μακάρι να μπορούσα να βάλω φωτογραφίες δηλαδή για να σε πείσω για του λόγου το αληθές.
Αν είχες όντως τόσο χοντρό θέμα εμφάνισης όσο νομίζεις θα είχες πρόβλημα και σε άλλους τομείς της ζωής σου! Πώς εξηγείς οτι έχεις φίλους και κοινωνική ζωή πχ; Οι άνθρωποι που έχουν χοντρό θέμα, δεν μπορούν ούτε φίλους να βρουν γιατί αντιμετωπίζουν τον ρατσισμό και το στίγμα παντού! Αυτό είναι που μας κάνει σε σένα να λέμε οτι δεν γίνεται να είναι αποκλειστικά η εμφάνιση σου το πρόβλημα. Μια άσχημη εμφάνιση δυσκολεύει το θέμα των σχέσεων ναι, δεν θα ήσουν ο τύπος που άλλαζε τις γκόμενες σα τα πουκάμισα, αλλά αποκλείεται να μην είχε βρεθεί ούτε μια βρε συ που να την ενδιαφέρεις! Αυτό δείχνει οτι κάτι άλλο συμβαίνει, κάπου αλλού κολλάει το πράγμα και δεν προχωρά.

----------


## 85Eon

Κάτι πρέπει να κάναμε στις περασμένες μας ζωές και να το ξεπληρώνουμε εδώ με τέτοιο κάρμα... δεν εξηγείται διαφορετικά.

----------


## savatage

Μπραβο αυτο πρεπει να εγινε. Τζαμπα οι 34 σελιδες.

----------


## EricHarris

εγω πιστευω πρεπει να αυξησεις την αυτοπεποιθηση σου κατα περιπου 10%

επισης στον ελευθερο μου χρονο διαβαζω καρλ γιουνγκ και βουκοφσκι

για να μη νομιζεις οτι ειμαι απλα μια τρυπα

----------


## 85Eon

τί πάει να πει "αυτοπεποίθηση";

----------


## EricHarris

δεν εχω ιδεα αλλα ετσι εχω διαβασει

----------


## 85Eon

αυτοπεποίθηση = χρήματα, κοινωνικό στάτους, αυτοκίνητο, σπίτι.
Μάλλον σε λάθος κόσμο ψάχνουμε για αγάπη..

----------


## elisabet

> αυτοπεποίθηση = χρήματα, κοινωνικό στάτους, αυτοκίνητο, σπίτι.
> Μάλλον σε λάθος κόσμο ψάχνουμε για αγάπη..


Οχι. Αυτοπεποίθηση = δεν τα βάζω με την μαύρη μου την μοίρα, την κακή τύχη, την μάνα που με γέννησε και αποφασίζω να κολυμπήσω αντί να πνιγώ κλαίγοντας την μοίρα μου.

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

> Εδω και 33 σελιδες αυτο προσπαθουμε να σου εξηγησουμε και δεν δεχεσαι τιποτα!


το να μη δεχεται καπιος τιποτα αυτο ευνοει τα σχολια γενικοτερα και το ενδιαφερον των αλλων 

οταν καπιος πχ δεχεται ευκολα πραγματα οι αλλοι εχουν μια ταση να μη θελουν να τα συζητησουν μαζι του μαλον επειιδη τον βαριουνται επειδη τον εχουν δεδομενο.

----------


## EricHarris

* Το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.*

----------


## Lilyanna

> το να μη δεχεται καπιος τιποτα αυτο ευνοει τα σχολια γενικοτερα και το ενδιαφερον των αλλων 
> 
> οταν καπιος πχ δεχεται ευκολα πραγματα οι αλλοι εχουν μια ταση να μη θελουν να τα συζητησουν μαζι του μαλον επειιδη τον βαριουνται επειδη τον εχουν δεδομενο.


Εννοω πως οτιδηποτε και να του πουμε αυτος βρισκει τροπο να το απορριψει και απλα μας λεει το συμπερασμα που εχει ηδη βγαλει για τον εαυτο του. Κουβεντα να γινεται δηλαδη.....

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

υπαρχουν αλλου που θα εκαναν τα παντα για να ασχολουνται ολοι μαζι τους και για αυτους συνηθως δε γινεται κουβεντα 

σα να τους λενε οχι επειδη το θελουν πολυ αφου δε θα πρεπε να το θελουν καθολου.

----------


## Sal

Υπαρχουν εκατομμύρια ανθρώπων σε αυτόν τον πλανητη.Αλλοι ομορφοι, αλλοι ασχημοι, πλουσιοι, φτωχοι , παλιοχαρακτηρες, καλα παιδια, δοτικοι, παρταλια κλπ κλπ Σε καθε μα καθε κατηγορια υπαρχουν ατομα που μεινανε μονοι στη ζωη και ατομα που βρηκαν ταίρι.Ατομα που γερασαν με το ταίρι τους ή που η ζωη τα εφερε έτσι κ τους χώρισε είτε ο θανατος είτε ενα διαζυγιο. Που ξαναφτιαξαν τη ζωη τους η που γερασαν μόνοι.Δε μπορει κανεις να με πεισει οτι όλοι όσοι καταφεραν να εχουν σχεσεις ή να ξαναφτιαξουν τη ζωη τους μετα απο εναν χωρισμο εκαναν κατι καλυτερο και ήταν πιο συνειδητοποιημενοι χαρακτηρες απο τους υπολοιπους.Εχω κουραστει πλεον με αυτην την καραμελα "Κατι θα κανεις λαθος δε μπορει να εισαι μονος/μονη τοσα χρόνια".Καποια πραγματα σαφως μπορεις να τα διορθωσεις κ μονος.Αν πχ εχεις παραπανω κιλα κανεις διαιτα και γυμνατικη και τα χανεις.Αν θες να γνωρισεις νεα ατομα πας κ βρισκεις ενα νεο χομπυ και ανοιγεις κυκλο γνωριμιων. Οταν ενας ανθρωπος λεει οτι εχει κανει καποια πραγματα κ συνεχως τρωει πορτα δε νομιζω πως βοηθαει να λεμε οτι φταιει ο χαρακτηρας του.Ξερω πολλους παλιοχαρακτηρες να εχουν σχεσεις.Ολοι οι δεσμευμενοι εχουν κανει τοσο καλη δουλεια με τον εαυτο τους η εχουν βρει την αυτογνωσια τους με τη βοηθεια ψυχολογου κ γιαυτο βρισκουν ταιρι;Ζουμε σε μια εποχη που ειναι γενικευμενο πλεον το φαινομενο να ειναι πολλοι ανθρωποι μονοι τους.Οι οποιοι δε θα πρεπε ετσι κι αλλιως να μπαινουν σε ενα τσουβαλι. Ξερω ατομα με διαφορα "πακετα" να το πω κι ετσι που ειναι χρονια μονοι τους.Και αντρες και γυναικες καθε εμφανισης ηλικιας επαγγελματος κλπ. Για μενα μια ειναι η συμβουλη.Οτι και να γινει να μη το βαζει κανεις κατω. Θελει συνεχη προσπαθεια όσες κι αν ειναι οι απογοητεύσεις.Υπάρχουν γυρω μας ανθρωποι παραδειγμα προς μιμηση που για χρονια ετρωγαν αποριψεις σε διαφορους τομεις κ τελικα καποτε τα καταφεραν.Η σκεψη "δε θα βρω ποτε ταιρι" ειναι η σκεψη που μας παει πισω στην προσπαθεια.Για μενα εκει πρεπει να εστιασει καποιος. Να λεει στον εαυτο του "οκ εφαγα κι αλλο στραπατσο πρεπει να βρω δυναμη να συνεχισω". Η ζωη αυτο ειναι, να συνεχιζεις. Αυτο τουλαχιστον θα συμβουλευα εγω στους forever alone. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_yz-DErT_Hw&t=5s

----------


## savatage

Αλλη μια απαντηση απο μελος που διαβασε μονο τον τιτλο...

----------


## agnostosgnostos

Sai το κείμενο σου με άγγιξε τόσο που πραγματικά δεν νομίζω πως κάποιος μπορεί να προσθέσει κάτι παραπάνω πια στο θέμα. Σε ευχαριστώ.

----------


## Sal

savatage Εισαι λαθος.Εδω και μερες μπαινω και διαβαζω καθημερινα το τοπικ.Ειναι πολυ λογικο οταν λετε στον ανθρωπο "κατι κανεις λαθος, λες ψεματα κλπ κλπ" να παρει αμυντικη σταση κ να απανταει οσα απανταει .Εφτασε να θελει να κλεισει κ το τοπικ γιατι δε βρισκει ακρη με τις απαντησεις.

Α και να σημειωσω οτι για να απαντησω σε ενα τοπικ δεν ειμαι κ υποχρεωμενη να διαβασω 34 σελιδες ομως παρολαυτα ολες τις μερες που ειναι ανοιχτο το τοπικ καθομαι και διαβαζω και τις συζητησεις κ τους καυγαδες...

Agnoste ελπιζω να βοηθησα. Keep going μη τα παρατησεις.Κι οτι γινει!

----------


## EricHarris

Λαθος, 20-30 ακυρα ειναι αρκετα για να συνηδητοποιησει καποιος οτι ειναι worthless commodity και οτι ακομα και αν ευθυγραμμιστουν τα αστρα και του κατσει καποια- θα ξεχασει την υπαρξη του τη στιγμη που θα της σφυριξει ο ψηλος και ωραιος απο απεναντι. Δεν υπαρχει λογος να συνεχισεις να βασανιζεσαι και να εξευτελιζεσαι μετα απο ορισμενες προσπαθειες.

Αν τη βρισκεις με την ιδεα οτι ισως σου κατσει καποια με δυο δεκαετιες cock carousel στο κοντερ για να τη συντηρεις και να της μεγαλωσεις το παιδι του μπαρμαν ενω σου καθεται απο αναγκη μια φορα το μηνα παω πασο

----------


## savatage

> Εισαι λαθος.Εδω και μερες μπαινω και διαβαζω καθημερινα το τοπικ.Ειναι πολυ λογικο οταν λετε στον ανθρωπο "κατι κανεις λαθος, λες ψεματα κλπ κλπ" να παρει αμυντικη σταση κ να απανταει οσα απανταει τοσες μερες.Εφτασε να θελει να κλεισει κ το τοπικ γιατι δε βρισκει ακρη με τις απαντησεις.
> 
> Α και να σημειωσω οτι για να απαντησω σε ενα τοπικ δεν ειμαι κ υποχρεωμενη να διαβασω 34 σελιδες ομως παρολαυτα ολες τις μερες που ειναι ανοιχτο το τοπικ καθομαι και διαβαζω και τις συζητησεις κ τους καυγαδες...


Υποχρεωμενη οχι, αν ομως επιλεγεις να βγαλεις ευκολα συμπερασματα απαντας ενα κατεβατο για καποιον που "δε βρισκει ταιρι" οταν το νημα αφορα εναν "33 χρονων παρθενο, που δεν εχει φιλησει ποτε, δεν εχει χουφτωσει ποτε γυναικα, θεωρει οτι ειναι υπερφτασμενος επαγγελματικα, φτασμενος σε χομπυ, με μεγαλο κοινωνικο κυκλο παρεες φιλους κ.ά. και ρωταει εδω ΓΙΑΤΙ συμβαινει αυτο"
Η απαντηση σου ηταν βουτυρο στο ψωμι, αλλα δεν περιειχε ολα τα δεδομενα. 
Εκτος αν εισαι ιδια ή παρομοια περιπτωση και θεωρεις οτι ναι καλλιστα μπορει σε εναν κοινωνικο, αψογο σε ολα ανθρωπο και πλουσιο, να συμβει να ειναι παρθενος στα 33 και ανεγγιχτος επειδη ειναι ατριχος με λευκο λεπτο δερμα και μοιαζει ΙΣΩΣ με εφηβο χωρις να εχει απολυτως κανενα αλλο προβλημα..

----------


## Sal

Οχι δεν ειμαι παρομοια περιπτωση οσο κι αν αυτο θα βολευε.
Απλα αρνουμαι να δεχτω οτι οταν ενας ανθρωπος τρωει ακυρο είτε σε σχεσεις είτε σε επαγγελμα ειτε οπουδηποτε, πρεπει σωνει και ντε να κανει κατι ασυνειδητα που τον εμποδιζει στο στοχο του. Μπαινει μεσα ενας ανθρωπος σας γραφει 10 πραγματα για τον εαυτο του.Και σας φαινονται ψεμματα τραβηγμενα κλπ.Ποιο το νοημα να σχολιασετε. Μπαινει κανεις εδω να γραψει για ενα του θεμα διαβαζει πανω φορουμ υποστηριξης και μεσα στα τοπικ γινεται ενας χαμος. Και οκ μπορει να μη φταινε τα απλα μελη για τυπους σαν τον ΕρικΧαρις κ τους ομοιους του. Αλλα μου κανει εντυπωση που πρεπει και να απολογηθω επειδη θελω να δοσω κουραγιο σε ενα δυο ατομα που πιστευω οτι απλα αυτο θελουν κ γιαυτο εγραψαν εδω.Κανενος το προβλημα δε θα ληθει σε ενα φορουμ.Ειδικα αν οντως χρηζει ψυχολογικης ή ψυχιατρικης υποστηριξης.Μπορουμε ομως να πουμε ενα καλο λογο στον αλλον αντι να προσβαλουμε...Καλη σας συνεχεια.

----------


## savatage

> Οχι δεν ειμαι παρομοια περιπτωση οσο κι αν αυτο θα βολευε.
> Απλα αρνουμαι να δεχτω οτι οταν ενας ανθρωπος τρωει ακυρο είτε σε σχεσεις είτε σε επαγγελμα ειτε οπουδηποτε, πρεπει σωνει και ντε να κανει κατι ασυνειδητα που τον εμποδιζει στο στοχο του. Μπαινει μεσα ενας ανθρωπος σας γραφει 10 πραγματα για τον εαυτο του.Και σας φαινονται ψεμματα τραβηγμενα κλπ.Ποιο το νοημα να σχολιασετε. Μπαινει κανεις εδω να γραψει για ενα του θεμα διαβαζει πανω φορουμ υποστηριξης και μεσα στα τοπικ γινεται ενας χαμος. *Και οκ μπορει να μη φταινε τα απλα μελη για τυπους σαν τον ΕρικΧαρις κ τους ομοιους του. Αλλα μου κανει εντυπωση που πρεπει και να απολογηθω επειδη θελω να δοσω κουραγιο σε ενα δυο ατομα που πιστευω οτι απλα αυτο θελουν κ γιαυτο εγραψαν εδω*.Κανενος το προβλημα δε θα ληθει σε ενα φορουμ.Ειδικα αν οντως χρηζει ψυχολογικης ή ψυχιατρικης υποστηριξης.Μπορουμε ομως να πουμε ενα καλο λογο στον αλλον αντι να προσβαλουμε...Καλη σας συνεχεια.


Εδωσες κουραγιο σε εναν ανθρωπο που ρωτησε "ΓΙΑΤΙ" και κατηγορησες οσους και οσες εδω και μερες ασχολουνται πραγματικα με το προβλημα του και ψαχνουν τα "ΓΙΑΤΙ" του. Κουραγιο μπορεις να δωσεις και χωρις να ψαχνεις να κατηγορεις ολους τους αλλους.
Καλη συνεχεια και σε σενα...

----------


## blackbird

> savatage Εισαι λαθος.Εδω και μερες μπαινω και διαβαζω καθημερινα το τοπικ.Ειναι πολυ λογικο οταν λετε στον ανθρωπο "κατι κανεις λαθος, λες ψεματα κλπ κλπ" να παρει αμυντικη σταση κ να απανταει οσα απανταει .Εφτασε να θελει να κλεισει κ το τοπικ γιατι δε βρισκει ακρη με τις απαντησεις.
> 
> Α και να σημειωσω οτι για να απαντησω σε ενα τοπικ δεν ειμαι κ υποχρεωμενη να διαβασω 34 σελιδες ομως παρολαυτα ολες τις μερες που ειναι ανοιχτο το τοπικ καθομαι και διαβαζω και τις συζητησεις κ τους καυγαδες...
> 
> Agnoste ελπιζω να βοηθησα. Keep going μη τα παρατησεις.Κι οτι γινει!


Έτσι ακριβως. Ενσυναισθηση λεγεται αυτο κυριες και κυριοι

Γενικο σχολιο: αν δεν εχεις κατι αλλο να πεις και αναγκαζεις τον αλλον να απαντησει αμυντικα, μονο βοηθεια δεν ειναι αυτο. Αλλα δεν αμφισβητω τις καλες προθεσεις. Δυστυχως γνωριζω πως σε θεματα τυχης δεν μπορεις να βοηθησεις καθολου και ετσι προτιμω να απεχω απο το να λεω συμβουλες χωρις νοημα, γιατι αυτο το πραγμα οταν το κανουν σε μενα ειδικα οταν εχω προσπαθησει παρα πολυ για κατι, με εξαγριωνει.

----------


## savatage

Οποτε εσεις καταληγετε οτι ειναι απλα κακασχημος ο ανθρωπος και δυσμοιρος. Και για καποιο λογο αυτο θεωρειτε οτι δινει κουραγιο σε εναν ανθρωπο. Δεν το καταλαβαινω.

----------


## Natalia_sups

Εγω θεωρω την απαντηση του/της Sal ευστοχη...το επιχειρημα οτι δεν εχουν δουλεψει σκληρα για να βελτιωσουν τον εαυτο τους ολοι οσοι εχουν σχεση και το οτι εχουν σχεση και σκατοχαρακτηρες, και ατομα με θεματα, και ασχημοι κ ομορφοι κλπ και αρα ειναι ισως καπως επιβαρρυντικη ψυχικα η σκεψη οτι "κατι κανεις λαθος" στεκει...δεν χρειαζεται να τα κανεις ολα σωστα για να αγαπηθεις. Αλλα χρειαζεται να προσπαθεις παντα, και να μη τα παρατας, και μερος της προσπαθειας ειναι να βελτιωνεις ο,τι μπορεις να βελτιωσεις στη πορεια, τι αλλο μπορεις να κανεις. Παιζει ρολο η τυχη, καποιοι ανθρωποι κακα τα ψεμματα τυχαινει να μην γνωριζουν ποτε τον ανθρωπο τους...ετσι,επειδη τυχαινει. Δεν θεωρω πως ειναι ουτε η ασχημια ουτε τπτ αλλο που τους καταδικαζει...αλλα μπορεις να βελτιωσεις τις πιθανοτητες σου με οσα λεμε παραπανω στις αλλες απαντησεις, οχι οτι ειναι καμια μαγικη συνταγη/λυση αυτα. Συγνωμη αν αισθανθηκες ασχημα με τις απαντησεις θεματοθετη, αλλα προσπαθησαμε αρκετα μελη να προσφερουμε μερικες πρακτικες απαντησεις στο πως μπορεις να βελτιωσεις τις πιθανοτητες σου...προσωπικα δεν αμφισβητω και τον ρολο της τυχης σε αυτα. Απλα συν Αθηνα και χειρα κινει...αυτο.

----------


## Sal

Natalia και blackbird ευχαριστω.
Και δε θυμαμαι να ειπα πουθενα οτι θεωρω τον agnosto κακασχημο.Δε με ενδιαφερει καν πως ειναι ο ανθρωπος.Κ ακομα και να τον εβλεπα και να τον χαρακτηριζα καπως εχει σημασια η γνωμη μου για την εμφανιση του; Just saying.
Κριμα ειναι να μπαινει καποιος να γραψει το θεμα του κ τελικα να καταληγει η φαση "κλειστε μου το τοπικ" ή θελω να διαγραφω απο μέλος.

----------


## savatage

Ισα ισα αν ειχε κλειδωθει το τοπικ απο χτες που το ειχαμε ηδη υπερεξαντλησει δε θα μπορουσε το καθε πιτσιρικι να κανει πολλαπλους και να ξερναει το μισος του για σελιδες επι σελιδων.

----------


## Sal

Οταν μπαινουν μεσα τρολ με πολλαπλους λογαριασμους η λυση δεν ειναι να κλεινουν τα τοπικ αλλα οι moderators να μπαναρουν.

----------


## Natalia_sups

> Natalia και blackbird ευχαριστω.
> Και δε θυμαμαι να ειπα πουθενα οτι θεωρω τον agnosto κακασχημο.Δε με ενδιαφερει καν πως ειναι ο ανθρωπος.Κ ακομα και να τον εβλεπα και να τον χαρακτηριζα καπως εχει σημασια η γνωμη μου για την εμφανιση του; Just saying.
> Κριμα ειναι να μπαινει καποιος να γραψει το θεμα του κ τελικα να καταληγει η φαση "κλειστε μου το τοπικ" ή θελω να διαγραφω απο μέλος.


Αυτο με το κλεισιμο του τοπικ νομιζω εγινε λογω του κουλουβαχατου με τα σχολια απο ασχετους με πολλαπλα προφιλ (πλακα θα εχει να ειναι ολα ενας, αντε ατομα βαρια λολ)...καπου εκει επιβαρυνα κι εγω λιγο τα πραγματα γιατι εδωσα τροφη στο τρολ, σορυ θεματοθετη και για αυτο.

----------


## savatage

Να μπαναρουν εγκαιρως. Πραγμα που δε συμβαινει και το εχουμε αναφερει παρα πολλες φορες.

----------


## Natalia_sups

> Οταν μπαινουν μεσα τρολ με πολλαπλους λογαριασμους η λυση δεν ειναι να κλεινουν τα τοπικ αλλα οι moderators να μπαναρουν.


Ε μεχρι να μπουν οι μοντερειτορς να μπαναρουν ειχε κουρασει το ολο θεμα και το προτεινε ως αμεση λυση...ετσι νομιζω δλδ...ας μας πει ο ιδιος αν θελει το σκεπτικο του.

----------


## JohnT

Παιδια, δε φταιει σε καμια περιπτωση η εξωτερικη εμφανιση αν καποιος στα 30 ειναι παρθενος. Σε καμια ομως περιπτωση. Το ειπανε και αλλοι, θα το πω κι εγω που με καιει κιολας. Καθημερινα βλεπεις ανδρες εξω που ουτε ομορφοι ειναι και ακομα χειροτερα, δεν ειναι ουτε καν εξυπνοι ή εχουν μια ποιοτητα να δειξουν, και κυκλοφορουν με γυναικες και εχουν και σχεσεις και πολλοι μαλιστα εχουν και γυναικες που δε μπορεις να καταλαβεις για ποιο λογο ειναι μαζι τους. Σε καμια περιπτωση δε φταιει η εξωτερικη εμφανιση.

Ειναι θεμα ειτε αυτοπεποιθησης, ειτε ανασφαλειας, ειτε το οτι καποιος γενικα δε το εχει στο φλερτ.

Εγω ειμαι 27 χρονων και οπως ξανα ειπα δεν ειχα σχεση ποτε και θα το ηθελα πολυ και μου γαμαει τη ψυχολογια απιστευτα. Θελετε να σας πω αν ειμαι ωραιος? Ειμαι πολυ ωραιος. Και κοπελες μου την εχουν πεσει πολλες φορες και καθε φορα που θα βγω εξω, οπουδηποτε ειτε σε μπαρ, ειστε στο δρομο ειτε στο μετρο δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση να μη βρεθουν κοπελες να με κοιταξουν. Μεχρι και ανδρες μου το εχουν πει οτι εσυ τοσο ωραιος που εισαι πρεπει να γαμας πολυ. Κι ομως η αυτοπεποιθηση μου ειναι τοσο χαμηλη, τα ψυχολογικα μου και οι ανασφαλειες μου ειναι το μεγαλες, συν οτι γενικα δε το χω, δε καταφερα ποτε να κανω σχεση και απλα μου καθεται σεξ μια-δυο φορες το χρονο που για καποιο λογο ειναι οι περιοδοι που για κανα μηνα με πιανει μια πολυ υψηλη αυτοπεποιθηση που μετα παει περιπατο.

Δεν υπαρχει το οτι καποιος δε βρισκει συντροφους γιατι δεν ειναι εμφανισημος. Απλα δεν παρχει, το βλεπουμε καθε μερα και παντου. Και οπως ειχα ακουσει μια φορα: Δε γαμει ο ωραιος, γαμαει ο θαρραλεος.

----------


## savatage

> Αυτό που νομίζετε πως υπάρχει πιθανότητα ένας υγιής νέος άνθρωπος που δεν είναι ασέξουαλ να μην θέλει σεξ και να μην το επιδιώκει αρκετά με ξεπερνά. Εύκολο για έναν έστω κάπως εμφανίσιμο άνδρα ή μία γυναίκα να πει πως δεν μετράει τόσο η εμφάνιση και πως φταίει η συμπεριφορά και άλλα παρόμοια, άσχετα την πληθώρα ανθρώπων(που έχοντες προβλήματα ψυχολογικά και συμπεριφοράς, χωρίς να χρειαστεί να αυτοψυχαναλυθούν μέχρι αηδίας και να κάνουν χίλια δυο όπως προτείνατε σε έμενα)απλά "υπάρχουν" και εισπράττουν αυθόρμητα ερωτικό ενδιαφέρον από άλλους να δείχνει το ακριβώς αντίθετο. Ας μην σας κουράζω άλλο σας ευχαριστώ όλους για τις απαντήσεις σας και ας κλείσουμε εδώ, δεν νομίζω πως έχει κάποιος να πει κάτι παραπάνω εκτός από μυθικές ιστορίες για "άσχημους" που έχουν "θέες" δίπλα τους.


Το ειχε ηδη ζητησει απο τη σελιδα 19

----------


## Natalia_sups

> Το ειχε ηδη ζητησει απο τη σελιδα 19


Δεν ζητησε να κλειδωσει το θεμα ομως εδω, εγω αυτο το εξελαβα ως "οκ, δεν υπαρχει κατι αλλο να πουμε"...σαν επιχειρημα απολυτοτητας οτι εχω δικιο και εχετε αδικο.

----------


## EricHarris

* Το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.*

----------


## JohnT

EricHarris ποσο χρονων εισαι?

----------


## EricHarris

αμα ειμαι μικρος ηλικιακα και μου βαλεις ταμπελα το γεγονος που εγραψα δεν θα ισχυει

----------


## JohnT

Δε θελω αν σου βαλω ταμπελα. Απλα οσο πιο μικρος εισαι τοσο περισσοτερες πιθανοτητες εχεις να καταφερεις οσα θες.
Πως οριζεις καποιον που εινια σκατοφλωρος?

----------


## EricHarris

ειπες οτι συνεχεια σε κοιτανε και σου την πεφτουν παρολο που δεν κανεις ποτε τιποτα (φλωρος) και δεν εχεις ''αυτοπεποιθηση''

που ξερεις λοιπον αν ενας ασχημος εχει καθολου ευκαιριες?

η μηπως προσπαθεις να πεισεις τον εαυτο σου οτι μετρας εμφανησιακα για να μην τρελαθεις?

----------


## savatage

> ειπες οτι συνεχεια σε κοιτανε και σου την πεφτουν παρολο που δεν κανεις ποτε τιποτα (φλωρος) και δεν εχεις ''αυτοπεποιθηση''
> 
> που ξερεις λοιπον αν ενας ασχημος εχει καθολου ευκαιριες?
> 
> η μηπως προσπαθεις να πεισεις τον εαυτο σου οτι μετρας εμφανησιακα για να μην τρελαθεις?


ελεος ρε whyalwaysme...

----------


## EricHarris

τι θες ρε?

----------


## elis

Μασ ψεκαζουνε

----------


## Remedy

> Την μια είχες όνομα στεροειδούς.
> Τώρα έκανες account με όνομα spree killer.
> A ρε faceonly κάτι...


why, ο faceonly ησουν 1000% , εσυ.
επομενως για να αποδιδεις στο ιδιο ατομο ολους αυτυς τους λογαριασμους (μλκιας), ειναι ολοι δικοι σου.
δεν φταιει η φατσα σου, η συμπεριφορα σου φταιει και οι αποψεις σου κι αυτο ειναι που σε εχει τρελανει (κυριολεκτικα).
επειδη πραγματι οφειλεται σε σενα και μονο, το προβλημα σου..

----------


## jim7

O άγνωστος λέει οτι οι φιλοι του δεν του λένε τι τρέχει ενω εδώ απο άγνωστους έχει πάρει απόρριψη κυρίως λόγω της εγωιστικης του στάσης όπως φαίνεται τελικά και όπως απο την αρχή αρχή είχα εντοπίσει.
Του είχα επισημάνει οτι οι φιλοι δεν τολμανε να του πουν που έχει λάθος, για ευνόητους λόγους


Μήπως τελικά ο υπέρμετρος εγωισμός είναι η αιτία πολλών κακών ( και ) στις σχέσεις;

----------


## Aeon

> Να τσεκαρει καποιος για διπλα προφιλ. Να τσεκαρει καποιος τον whyalwaysme. Ειπε πολλα που προδωνουν οτι μπορει να ειναι αυτος.


Από τους ελέγχους που πραγματοποιήσαμε, δεν προκύπτει να είναι διπλό προφίλ του whyalwayssme.
Θα παρακαλούσα θερμά να κλείσει αυτή η συζήτηση γιατί ενδέχεται να είναι "αδικη".
Αν προκύψει οτιδήποτε διαφορετικό σε επόμενο έλεγχο, σας βεβαιώνω ότι θα έρθω να ενημερώσω και βέβαια θα πράξω τα δέοντα.

----------


## Remedy

> Εύκολο να λέτε συμβουλές τέτοιου είδους σε εμένα και τον 85E όταν δεν έχετε βρεθεί σε τέτοια θέση, δεν ξέρετε πως είναι. Εξω από τον χορό πολλοί ξέρουν να χορεύουν. Πιστεύω πως και ο άλλος κάπως έτσι έγινε ψυχάκιας, άκουγε συνέχεια συμβουλές που κανείς δεν έδειχνε να τις πιστεύει και δεν ανταποκρίνονται στην πραγματικότητα των σχέσεων εκεί έξω και *στο τέλος σχημάτισε την εντύπωση πως όλοι είναι εναντίον του επειδή είναι άσχημος και δεν θέλουν να του πουν την αλήθεια κατάμουτρα*.


αυτος που λες, εχει μια ΚΑΝΟΝΙΚΗ εμφανιση.
ουτε ομορφος ειναι, ουτε ασχημος. και σου μιλω ειλικρινα, δεν εξωραιζω τπτ.
μια εμφανιση τετοια, που δεν ειναι εμποδιο για να εχει μια φυσιολογικη ζωη και μια φυσιολογικη σχεση με μια κοπελα.
το "γιατι λαλησε τοτε", απαντησε το μου εσυ, με τα δεδομενα που σου δινω.
η δικη μου αποψη ειναι οτι λαλησε γιατι δεν μπορει να δεχτει οτι ενας πιο ωραιος η πιο ικανος απο αυτον μπορει να του φαει γυναικα..
οχι επειδη ειναι τοσο ασχημος που δεν τον κοιταει καμια.
ε αν ειναι τοσο χαζος που θεωρει οτι ολες οι ωραιες πρεπει να του καθονται κι ας λεει ανωριμες μυσογυνικες και μισανθρωπικες μαλακιες, εχει ΤΕΛΕΙΩΣ αλλο προβλημα απο αυτο που λεει οτι εχει.

το οτι αν δεν πιστευει κανεις για τον εαυτο του αυτα που πιστευεις εσυ για τον δικο σου, δεν μπορει να σου μιλαει, ειναι μια αποψη, δεν λεω.
η αλλη αποψη ομως ειναι, οτι αν ΚΑΚΩΣ πιστευεις για τον εαυτο σου αυτα που πιστευεις και βρεις καποιον ακομα σαν εσενα, μπορει να αισθανθεις οτι δεν εισαι μονος στον κοσμο που ειναι καλο, το προβλημα σου ομως αποκλειεται να το λυσεις.
θα διαβεβαιωνετε ο ενας τον αλλον ποσο δικιο εχει και θα προχωρατε στο αδιεξοδο οπως και τωρα...

----------


## Remedy

> Υπαρχουν εκατομμύρια ανθρώπων σε αυτόν τον πλανητη.Αλλοι ομορφοι, αλλοι ασχημοι, πλουσιοι, φτωχοι , παλιοχαρακτηρες, καλα παιδια, δοτικοι, παρταλια κλπ κλπ Σε καθε μα καθε κατηγορια υπαρχουν ατομα που μεινανε μονοι στη ζωη και ατομα που βρηκαν ταίρι.Ατομα που γερασαν με το ταίρι τους ή που η ζωη τα εφερε έτσι κ τους χώρισε είτε ο θανατος είτε ενα διαζυγιο. Που ξαναφτιαξαν τη ζωη τους η που γερασαν μόνοι.Δε μπορει κανεις να με πεισει οτι όλοι όσοι καταφεραν να εχουν σχεσεις ή να ξαναφτιαξουν τη ζωη τους μετα απο εναν χωρισμο εκαναν κατι καλυτερο και ήταν πιο συνειδητοποιημενοι χαρακτηρες απο τους υπολοιπους.Εχω κουραστει πλεον με αυτην την καραμελα "Κατι θα κανεις λαθος δε μπορει να εισαι μονος/μονη τοσα χρόνια".Καποια πραγματα σαφως μπορεις να τα διορθωσεις κ μονος.Αν πχ εχεις παραπανω κιλα κανεις διαιτα και γυμνατικη και τα χανεις.Αν θες να γνωρισεις νεα ατομα πας κ βρισκεις ενα νεο χομπυ και ανοιγεις κυκλο γνωριμιων.* Οταν ενας ανθρωπος λεει οτι εχει κανει καποια πραγματα κ συνεχως τρωει πορτα δε νομιζω πως βοηθαει να λεμε οτι φταιει ο χαρακτηρας του.*Ξερω πολλους παλιοχαρακτηρες να εχουν σχεσεις.Ολοι οι δεσμευμενοι εχουν κανει τοσο καλη δουλεια με τον εαυτο τους η εχουν βρει την αυτογνωσια τους με τη βοηθεια ψυχολογου κ γιαυτο βρισκουν ταιρι;Ζουμε σε μια εποχη που ειναι γενικευμενο πλεον το φαινομενο να ειναι πολλοι ανθρωποι μονοι τους.Οι οποιοι δε θα πρεπε ετσι κι αλλιως να μπαινουν σε ενα τσουβαλι. Ξερω ατομα με διαφορα "πακετα" να το πω κι ετσι που ειναι χρονια μονοι τους.Και αντρες και γυναικες καθε εμφανισης ηλικιας επαγγελματος κλπ. *Για μενα μια ειναι η συμβουλη.Οτι και να γινει να μη το βαζει κανεις κατω*. Θελει συνεχη προσπαθεια όσες κι αν ειναι οι απογοητεύσεις.Υπάρχουν γυρω μας ανθρωποι παραδειγμα προς μιμηση που για χρονια ετρωγαν αποριψεις σε διαφορους τομεις κ τελικα καποτε τα καταφεραν.Η σκεψη "δε θα βρω ποτε ταιρι" ειναι η σκεψη που μας παει πισω στην προσπαθεια.Για μενα εκει πρεπει να εστιασει καποιος. *Να λεει στον εαυτο του "οκ εφαγα κι αλλο στραπατσο πρεπει να βρω δυναμη να συνεχισω". Η ζωη αυτο ειναι, να συνεχιζεις. Αυτο τουλαχιστον θα συμβουλευα εγω στους forever alone*. 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_yz-DErT_Hw&t=5s


δεν ειπαμε οτι φταιει ο χαρακτηρας του, αλλα η ΣΥΜΠΕΡΙΦΟΡΑ του.
εντελως διαφορετικο πραγμα ο χαρακτηρας απο την συμπεριφορα, και η πιο μεγαλη διαφορα ειναι οτι η συμπεριφορα, ΔΙΟΡΘΩΝΕΤΑΙ.

με την συμβουλη σου να μην το βαζει ποτε κανεις κατω και να συνεχιζει, συμφωνω απολυτα, με μια επιφυλαξη.
να μην συνεχιζει με τον ιδιο τροπο αν κανει κατι λαθος, αλλα να διορθωσει τον τροπο και μετα να συνεχιζσει, γιοτι αν δεν το ξερεις,

ο ορισμος της βλακειας ειναι να συνεχιζεις τα ιδια λαθη και να περιμενεις διαφορετικα αποτελεσματα...

----------


## EricHarris

*το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση των ορων χρήσης. 
Το μέλος έχει αποκλειστεί απο τη συμμετοχή του στο φόρουμ.*

----------


## Aeon

Κατόπιν αιτήματος του θεματοθέτη, κλειδώνω το θέμα.

Έχουν διαγραφεί κάποια μηνύματα και κάποια μέλη από τις τελευταίες σελίδες, δεν έχω ομως προλάβει να δω όλες τις 37 σελίδες! Κάθε βοήθεια, ευπρόσδεκτη.

----------

